# Barnaby, The Special Senior Years



## swishywagga

My poor old boy had one of his swallowing incidents last night. DH and I took turns taking him out, where he ate LOADS of grass. This happens roughly every three weeks or so, I have spoken to the vet about it and he just said to carry on with the antacids. Barnaby seems more comfortable and ate a light meal and is sleeping now. I feel really sorry for him as he gets really frantic when this happens. Paws crossed he will be ok for another couple of weeks, of course I worry every time it happens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry, hope he continues to do well.


----------



## brianne

Poor boy! I hope he feels better.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Poor little guy. I wonder if you kept him on the antacids all the time, if you could avoid these episodes ???


----------



## GoldenMum

I was very upset to see this thread; thoughts, prayers and hugs for all! Feel better quick sweet sugar face!


----------



## GoldenMum

Claire's Friend said:


> Poor little guy. I wonder if you kept him on the antacids all the time, if you could avoid these episodes ???



I was wondering that too, Clyde took pepcid twice daily to keep his tummy in check.


----------



## swishywagga

Claire's Friend said:


> Poor little guy. I wonder if you kept him on the antacids all the time, if you could avoid these episodes ???


That's interesting as I asked the vet the same thing. He said that he didn't see the need as he wasn't in discomfort all the time. I am going against his advice on this one and give them to him daily. If it doesn't work fair enough, but we shall try.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Is it only after eating grass?

Poor boy. Rub his belly for me and sniff his butt for Cuddy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs and good vibes sent over to sweet Barnaby, feel better baby!


----------



## cgriffin

Just reading this. Aw, poor Mr. Barnaby. I hope he feels better today already.

Sending hugs across the miles to Mr. Barnaby


----------



## GoldenMum

How's Barnaby today, hugs to the beautiful boy!


----------



## inge

How is he doing now?


----------



## elly

Bless him, I think these are what Chester has, he had a very bad one the other evening too. He's on permanent antacids but they still occur. We are looking at him having an endoscopy, we can't tell if it's his tummy per se or if it's his nose and there's excessive drainage down the back of his throat into his tum which makes him nauseous. He constantly yawns too.
Love and pats to Barnaby x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny had what sounds like the same thing, but my vet felt it was more of a throat spasm than an acid problem. She would get frantic to eat grass (or artificial grass!) or weeds or anything she could get. It happened her whole life, would seem to happen several times over the course of a couple of weeks, and then not again for a couple of months.
What helped her was giving her something to eat, like a handful of kibble or treats, and massaging her throat. 
Poor Barnaby. It's hard to watch them go through something like that.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Just seeing this now. How is your sweet Barnaby now? It IS so hard to watch something like this - you just want to help. I know having you there would have been comforting to him.


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone, Barnaby is much better today. He slept well and did the happy dance when I got back today. I just feel sorry for him when this happens, I wish they could tell us what's wrong!


----------



## Doug

Hooray! So glad that Barnaby is feeling better It is such a worry to watch them go through something like that  Yes, if only they could talk


----------



## hotel4dogs

Next time that happens, please try giving him a few dry cookies and see if it helps him??


----------



## wjane

This happened to my Autumn as well. It was usually in the middle of the night, although towards the end it would happen in the daytime. I started giving her famotidine 20mg twice a day and it seemed to help. I feel for you as it gets them quite frantic. As long as I was there to take her out, grass helped ( I kept grass in the fridge!!) but I also gave her chicken broth and pepto or a half cup of pumpkin or a handful of kibble and she would go back to sleep. In hindsight I now know that all those things she chewed up (cardboard- books, boxes etc) were probably during one of her episodes. She would even pull the toilet paper roll out leaving the paper intact and chew up the cardboard! Maybe you should get her stomach xrayed just to rule out anything going on in her abdomen. I never did but wish I had. I have to say though I saw a lot of early morning shooting stars waiting for her to get her fill of grass. Best of luck to you with this and hugs to Barnaby.


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Next time that happens, please try giving him a few dry cookies and see if it helps him??


Thanks Barb I will do that next time it happens. I gave him dry bread a couple of times in the past, which helped on one occasion. Thanks for the advice its really appreciated.


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's so hard when they are uncomfortable and we don't know why. Remember that just stroking him can reduce the level of pain, not to mention calming him.

Holding you and Barnaby gently in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## *Laura*

I'm just seeing this now. I'm sorry Barnaby (and you) have been going through this .....So many good suggestions here. I hope they help. Please give Barnaby a big hug from me and please keep us updated


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's he doing?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Hugs and belly scritches to Barnaby from Buddy and I.


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> How's he doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, he's doing much better, we are expecting another swallowing incident probably within the next week, it seems to follow a pattern. We have some stairs where we are at the moment, and he is doing really well with them, walks up unaided with me right behind him of course so I think he has built up some muscle mass. Thanks for all your advice it really helps! :wave:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Glad to hear he's doing well. Tiny's episodes seemed to come in clusters, too, and then not happen for a long time after.


----------



## Karen519

*Barnabu*

Glad Barnaby is doing better now.

ShadowGolden just posted something yesterday about Shadow having problems-don't know if it's the same thing.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/273361-baffled-what-wrong-shadow.html


----------



## cgriffin

Sending lots of hugs and well wishes to Mr. Barnaby


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking about you and Barnaby. I hope he's still feeling better. Please give him a big hug from Buddy and I


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear you had a rough night with Barnaby, I totally missed this thread when you put it on. Glad to hear that he is doing well again now though. He's such a sweet old gold, we all love Barnaby


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Thanks, he's doing much better, we are expecting another swallowing incident probably within the next week, it seems to follow a pattern. We have some stairs where we are at the moment, and he is doing really well with them, walks up unaided with me right behind him of course so I think he has built up some muscle mass. Thanks for all your advice it really helps! :wave:


Praying for Barnaby.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Just saw this.... Hope Barnaby is continuing to do well. I hope when there is another one that these suggestions help. They sure can scare us...hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

As I predicted Barnaby had another swallowing incident last night, I tried giving him some bread, kibble etc, but he was just frantic to go outside and eat grass which he did, and then brought it all back up again, this definitely made him feel better. I sat and stroked him until he went back to sleep. This morning he's behaving like it never happened, went for his walk, rolled on the grass etc!. We are still wandering whether this is all connected to the teeth issues he has had in the past, but it doesn't explain the other symptoms he has like the really bad wind. Still, in every other way he seems a happy boy. I do keep a diary of when this occurs so we shall see what happens in another two weeks. He is now having a power nap with his favourite bear!


----------



## GoldenMum

It is such a worry when are seniors aren't acting quite right. Have a good day sweet Barnaby! (ear scritches and belly rubs)


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to say hi to you and Barnaby this morning.
When Tiny would do that, she would get frantic for grass (or weeds, or the raffia in my artificial plants) too. We had to cover all the pots of my artificial plants with aluminum foil to keep her out of them.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby, hope you're doing okay. He's such a beautiful senior gold, we all love him here! Hope his power nap did him the world of good (too cute that he naps with his favourite bear )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

It's such a worry when things aren't right. Poor Barnaby. I'll be thinking about you two.


----------



## HolDaisy

How's Barnaby doing? Hope he's feeling a little bit better.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> How's Barnaby doing? Hope he's feeling a little bit better.


Thanks Hollie, he is much better today, he was trying to chase a squirrel up a tree earlier. I took a video of it but am having trouble uploading it!! :doh:


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thanks Hollie, he is much better today, he was trying to chase a squirrel up a tree earlier. I took a video of it but am having trouble uploading it!! :doh:


Glad to hear that he's doing better, and has been chasing squirrels. Aw, would love to see the video of him. I have a nightmare doing videos too. I think what I do is upload to youtube and copy and paste the link here and click the 'youtube button' in the toolbox and that puts little symbols either side of the link. Andy/Rudy's Dad is an expert at uploading videos, so maybe drop him a message and I'm sure he'll be willing to assist you


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry Mr. Barnaby had another incident. I hope he won't have another one for a long time. 
I am glad he got to chase a squirrel up a tree - would love love to see it 

Hugs to sweet Mr. Barnaby


----------



## *Laura*

.....And how is Mr Barnady today? Busy chasing squirrels I hope


----------



## swishywagga

*Laura* said:


> .....And how is Mr Barnady today? Busy chasing squirrels I hope


Thanks Laura, Barnaby is fine, he has spent most of this morning de-stuffing his cuddly bunny, silly boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thanks Laura, Barnaby is fine, he has spent most of this morning de-stuffing his cuddly bunny, silly boy!


Glad to hear that he's doing fine and that he's having fun  Barnaby I bet you're not silly like Sammy who tries to eat the actual stuffing, so he can't have any stuffed toys haha. Have a nice day!


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

So glad to hear that Barnaby is doing good!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Glad to hear that he's doing fine and that he's having fun  Barnaby I bet you're not silly like Sammy who tries to eat the actual stuffing, so he can't have any stuffed toys haha. Have a nice day!


Sammy, I do eat the stuffing but mum takes then away and takes the stuffing out and sews them back up again. It keeps her busy!


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Barnaby must be a hoot still pulling stuffing out of his toys at that age 

We have plush toys now in the US that don't have any stuffing in it but the squeakers. Pros and Cons though, pro - no stuffing to be pulled out and eaten, con - they are so thin that the teeth easily puncture the squeakers. 

Ben trashed his new toy and then Dachsi's in about 5 minutes. I think Mr. Barnaby and him would be quite entertaining to watch


----------



## hubbub

Just seeing this thread now and hoping that it's a long time before Mr Barnaby has another episode. I can imagine how frightening it can be.


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> LOL, Barnaby must be a hoot still pulling stuffing out of his toys at that age
> 
> We have plush toys now in the US that don't have any stuffing in it but the squeakers. Pros and Cons though, pro - no stuffing to be pulled out and eaten, con - they are so thin that the teeth easily puncture the squeakers.
> 
> Ben trashed his new toy and then Dachsi's in about 5 minutes. I think Mr. Barnaby and him would be quite entertaining to watch


Oh yes they would get on so well together. Most of Barnaby's stuffies don't have any eyes or noses either!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to say hi!


----------



## *Laura*

How's everything been going with Barnaby? I hope all's well. ... Sending belly scritches to your boy


----------



## hotel4dogs

also thinking of you guys, hoping all's well


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all for thinking of us. Barnaby is fine, although I am convinced that one tooth is still causing him discomfort. I got a good look in his mouth and there is some swelling on the gum on at the back next to the tooth that we specifically asked the vet to remove at both of his previous dentals which they saw no reason to remove, but both DH and I have always thought it needed to come out, but of course I am not a vet!. Overall he is a happy old boy and is enjoying the warmer weather and plenty of rolls on the grass and is eating well and still as naughty as ever!. I treasure every day with him he is a lovely boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that handsome Barnaby is doing okay. I hope you manage to get his dental issue sorted too. It's also great to hear that he has been enjoying himself in the sunshine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

So the poor boy had another episode last night, yet again he was just frantic to get outside and eat grass. It's been a bit longer this time since the last incident so maybe the antacids have had some positive effect. On a happier note he did the happy dance when he woke up this morning, and was dive bombing his bed, and ran off with the dirty pillowcases!. As always everyday is a blessing he is such a sweetie. :wave:


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> So the poor boy had another episode last night, yet again he was just frantic to get outside and eat grass. It's been a bit longer this time since the last incident so maybe the antacids have had some positive effect. On a happier note he did the happy dance when he woke up this morning, and was dive bombing his bed, and ran off with the dirty pillowcases!. As always everyday is a blessing he is such a sweetie. :wave:


Aww no, poor Barnaby, bless him. Chester had a bad one last week too and was so panicky  So pleased he's feeling better this morning. Gentle hugs to him x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Poor guy. Praying very hard for you all


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Poor guy. Praying very hard for you all
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much, you and Cuddy are in my thoughts and prayers x


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw poor Barnaby  Glad to hear that he was doing a happy dance this morning and doing his usual naughty senior ways. Sending him big hugs!


----------



## cgriffin

Catching up with Mr. Barnaby. I am sorry about his tooth trouble and that he had another episode, poor baby 

Thinking about Mr. Barnaby doing the happy dance and running off with dirty pillow cases made me laugh  I am glad he is feeling better


----------



## HolDaisy

How's Barnaby doing? Hope he's been enjoying the nice weather this past couple of days.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> How's Barnaby doing? Hope he's been enjoying the nice weather this past couple of days.


Thanks Hollie, he's doing better, apart from the wind (gas masks required! ), we had a nice walk earlier with Barnaby stopping every 6 feet for a treat, he can wrap me round his little paw. Hoping you and the pups are all ok. :wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Whew. Glad to hear he's doing better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thanks Hollie, he's doing better, apart from the wind (gas masks required! ), we had a nice walk earlier with Barnaby stopping every 6 feet for a treat, he can wrap me round his little paw. Hoping you and the pups are all ok. :wavey:


Glad to hear that you both had a nice walk. Sneaky Barnaby haha, he really has got you wrapped around his fluffy golden paw  Yep, all the pups here are okay. Sammy has refused to come inside all day though. He's currently napping on the sofa outside. I will have to get him a treat to bribe him INSIDE ha!


----------



## hubbub

So glad to see that Barnaby's feeling better. It sounds like he was trying to help with laundry to me!

Do you think you could increase the amount of antacid he's getting?


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Mr. Barnaby is feeling better. Hm, he could get together with Ben in the "wind" creation  Ben decided he loves to eat dandelions which give him gas.....


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay Barnaby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Glad he's doing better.


----------



## swishywagga

Have had a couple of not so good days, Barnaby seemed a little lethargic and hasn't been as interested in his food as usual, today, however when he woke up he did a little dance and seemed more rested and happier. I took a tip from Hannahs mom and gave him some duck with his dinner and he cleared his bowl!. A little question for those with seniors, how far/often do you walk each day?, we go out three times a day for about 30 minutes but I'm thinking maybe it's too far for him. He sleeps alot, again I keep telling myself he is nearly 14. Of course I worry but treasure everyday. Barnaby sends you all a special senior hug x


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Have had a couple of not so good days, Barnaby seemed a little lethargic and hasn't been as interested in his food as usual, today, however when he woke up he did a little dance and seemed more rested and happier. I took a tip from Hannahs mom and gave him some duck with his dinner and he cleared his bowl!. A little question for those with seniors, how far/often do you walk each day?, we go out three times a day for about 30 minutes but I'm thinking maybe it's too far for him. He sleeps alot, again I keep telling myself he is nearly 14. Of course I worry but treasure everyday. Barnaby sends you all a special senior hug x


Aww Barnaby, so pleased you did a little happy dance  Chester says keep eating the duck, he has it every day. Rest well and play well lovely boy. Mummy, as far as walks go, with Cracker, we would see how she managed and if she seemed tired after a walk, lessen it a bit next time and if she seemed tired any particular day, we would just play outside a little and walk around the road so she could pee and feel as if she had been out. If you are feeling it's too much..it probably is..that little niggling doubt in your mind is probably that little voice needing to be listened to  Hugs x


----------



## Mel

Hi Barnaby, hope you´re feeling better today. I´m Mel, almost 11 years old. I go out 3 times a day to do my stuff. Usually the first walk of the day I do about half an hour, around the park, sniff every inch, say hello to my friends. I don´t run, jump around or drag my mom across the field anymore. I´m a bit overweight at 91 pounds but then I´m a very big golden girl. The other 2 walks in the afternoon and before going to bed are just quickies - more like bathroom time with quick check on the neighbourhood situation. I´m not a big walker, never have been and I sleep a lot too but I´m happy. Lot´s of love. Mel


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> Aww Barnaby, so pleased you did a little happy dance  Chester says keep eating the duck, he has it every day. Rest well and play well lovely boy. Mummy, as far as walks go, with Cracker, we would see how she managed and if she seemed tired after a walk, lessen it a bit next time and if she seemed tired any particular day, we would just play outside a little and walk around the road so she could pee and feel as if she had been out. If you are feeling it's too much..it probably is..that little niggling doubt in your mind is probably that little voice needing to be listened to  Hugs x


Thanks Elly, I am the world's biggest worrier!. Barnaby is always eager to go out anytime, anywhere, I think its me having trouble accepting our boy isn't as young as he used to be x


----------



## swishywagga

Mel said:


> Hi Barnaby, hope you´re feeling better today. I´m Mel, almost 11 years old. I go out 3 times a day to do my stuff. Usually the first walk of the day I do about half an hour, around the park, sniff every inch, say hello to my friends. I don´t run, jump around or drag my mom across the field anymore. I´m a bit overweight at 91 pounds but then I´m a very big golden girl. The other 2 walks in the afternoon and before going to bed are just quickies - more like bathroom time with quick check on the neighbourhood situation. I´m not a big walker, never have been and I sleep a lot too but I´m happy. Lot´s of love. Mel


 Thanks for your reply. Mel, you sound just like Barnaby, he just loves to be outside taking in the fresh air and wonderful smells too. Hoping you have many more fun years ahead of you:wave:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh Barnaby! What's wrong buddy?? So glad he's eating. That's a VERY good sign! Sorry to hear he gets tuckered. Poor guy. I used to take C out every few hours or when he got in my face. With the cancer here recently, he's verrrrrrrrry slow and needs to lay down a lot. Not sure if it's cancer or old age. But to answer your question, we only go out now when he's in my face. And for not too long. Unless I sit with him then we just lay around and enjoy the weather. Kiss that boy for me! Hope he feels better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh Barnaby! What's wrong buddy?? So glad he's eating. That's a VERY good sign! Sorry to hear he gets tuckered. Poor guy. I used to take C out every few hours or when he got in my face. With the cancer here recently, he's verrrrrrrrry slow and needs to lay down a lot. Not sure if it's cancer or old age. But to answer your question, we only go out now when he's in my face. And for not too long. Unless I sit with him then we just lay around and enjoy the weather. Kiss that boy for me! Hope he feels better.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kisses delivered, Barnaby says I worry too much and that he maybe old but he is after all a golden oldie and that makes him very special! Hugs back to you and Cuddy x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs to Barnaby! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

Barnaby shows his good taste waiting for the duck to be added before he cleans his plate. Glad to read about the dance; what a good silly boy he is. 

My oldest one (Lab) is turning 12 in a couple of weeks. Our walks really depend on the temperatures but this summer I expect her to do around a mile a day in the morning; afternoons and even evenings will be too hot. This winter she could go for about twice that without trouble.

Barnaby is a lucky boy to have you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, glad to hear that Barnaby loved his duck. 

What I do with Eddie is we go out and if he's bounding around and eager to carry on we do..if he looks tired we go a gentle stroll back home. Maybe try shorter walks and see how he gets on. I've always notcied with our sightly older dogs that they still want to go on walks and still go to the same places, but just at a very gentle pace so that they're chilling out 

Hope you're having a good weekend Barnaby. Sammy isn't happy here as the April showers are ruining his days outside, he doesn't like the rain much.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Goldie oldies are the best!!! The. End. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

It's so hard to see them get fragile, isn't it? To worry that every little thing could be a crisis in the making... something to steal them away from us. We will never be ready. Never. 

Wishing you and your boy a fabulous spring Sunday! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to hear Barnaby is back doing happy dances again, good sign! Bonnie could go 2-3 miles, Clyde had to ride in his buggy after 1/2 mile tops.....I think it's a very individual thing. If he's still raring to go, I'd go! But if he holds back, or seems to tire, I'd cut them back. Give that big ole sugar face a kiss and hug from me, really miss my old gold!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really good to hear Barnaby is enjoying his walks and being outside. 

I use to get my bridge boy out everyday for as long as he wanted, he was 15.5 at the time. He would usually tell us when he'd had enough. He really enjoyed just sitting outside watching all the critters and breathing in the salt air. 

You and Barnaby have many fun filled days ahead of you.


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone for all your advice it really helps, you have made me feel better about things (I am the world's biggest worrier). Hugs and kisses delivered to Mr Barnaby!. Hoping you are all having a great Sunday x


----------



## Sweet Girl

Aw, Barnaby. Tesia liked duck food, too. When she started not feeling like eating so much, Fromm duck wet food was the one she would most often take. Before Tee got sick, she was going out four times a day - two just to go to the bathroom - and the other two to play ball or walk or just prance about off leash for about a half hour each time. But she was only 12 - just a young'un compared to sweet Barnaby boy. It's sort of sobering when you realize you need to cut back a bit more from the usual. But they're pretty good at letting us know, eh? Big hugs to your B boy.


----------



## hubbub

I'm happy to see that Barnaby enjoyed the duck as a treat in his bowl.  

Like others, Hannah's walking really depends on many things. On cooler days, she'll go about 1/3 mile at a time, but as the temperatures creep upwards, she'll only go about 1/5 of a mile. She relishes sitting outside (with human company) and taking in her domain. In cooler temps, I'll cover her with a blanket and in warmer months, I position a fan to keep her cool. 

<<Hugs to you both>>


----------



## Cuddysmom

Have a great Sunday, Mr. B!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Today has been a good day for Mr Barnaby, he walked for over an hour in the mood of Forrest Gump suddenly stopping and deciding it was time to go home!. We visited the sheep and turkeys and came home where he devoured a nice thick slice of toast with strawberry jan on top finished off with a cool bowl of water. He then whispered something in my ear about worrying about him too much! He is now chillaxing taking a power nap x


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Today has been a good day for Mr Barnaby, he walked for over an hour in the mood of Forrest Gump suddenly stopping and deciding it was time to go home!. We visited the sheep and turkeys and came home where he devoured a nice thick slice of toast with strawberry jan on top finished off with a cool bowl of water. He then whispered something in my ear about worrying about him too much! He is now chillaxing taking a power nap x


Really glad to hear that Mr Barnaby has had a good day. Sounds like he has had a great time visiting the sheep and turkeys, and what a lucky boy with strawberry jam on toast  seniors love their special little treats. Enjoy your power nap Barnaby ready for more fun with your Mom tomorrow


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Today has been a good day for Mr Barnaby, he walked for over an hour in the mood of Forrest Gump suddenly stopping and deciding it was time to go home!. We visited the sheep and turkeys and came home where he devoured a nice thick slice of toast with strawberry jan on top finished off with a cool bowl of water. He then whispered something in my ear about worrying about him too much! He is now chillaxing taking a power nap x


So glad Barnaby is having a good day. You can't be the biggest worrier, I thought I was!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Much love and gentle hugs and kisses to your special Barnaby!


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> ...He then whispered something in my ear about worrying about him too much! He is now chillaxing taking a power nap x


He's right, you know. The only thing worry accomplishes is to spoil our pleasure in the happy moments. It doesn't make one single thing better.

Now if only I can remember that...


----------



## elly

Karen519 said:


> So glad Barnaby is having a good day. You can't be the biggest worrier, I thought I was!!



No no, I have that award Im sure!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yup, he's right. The time spent worrying could be spent remembering something funny he did. If worrying helped, I'd tell you to keep at it but unfortunately, it doesn't! 

Sounds like he had a great day. That makes me smile!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Barnaby makes me smile  He is such a happy guy and so lucky to have you for his mum  And yes, as mum's we are entitled to worry about our furry kids. 

I hope Mr. Barnaby and you are having a great day with lots of laughter


----------



## GoldensGirl

How is Barnaby? I hope you have a wonderful weekend with him.


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Wishing you and Barnaby a wonderful weekend!


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks for thinking of us everyone. Barnaby is doing well, and the swallowing episodes do not seem to be happening quite as often as they were, paws crossed it carries on this way. He has as an off day every so often but of course that is to be expected. He is thirteen years and 9 months tomorrow so that gives us a reason to celebrate!. Have a wonderful weekend everyone, hugs sent out to you all from me and my beautiful boy x:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, that is reason to celebrate, happy 13 year and 9 months birthday tomorrow Mr. Barnaby  
Hugs from Ben, Dachsi and me and I hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## HolDaisy

It certainly is a reason to celebrate, what a fantastic age  Keep having fun and being a big puppy Barnaby, we love to hear about your naughty senior antics!
Have a lovely weekend with your precious boy.


----------



## *Laura*

Great update. Go Barnaby. And that is a huge reason to celebrate......Big hugs sent right back at you!!! Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## hubbub

Your sig pic of Barnaby always makes me smile  Happy 13 3/4 Birthday!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Happy Birthday today, Barnaby, and many more happy days to come!


----------



## elly

Chester and Manny send you love and licks Barnaby!


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> Chester and Manny send you love and licks Barnaby!


Barnaby says thank you and maybe one day we can all meet and eat the custard creams! :bowl:


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Barnaby says thank you and maybe one day we can all meet and eat the custard creams! :bowl:


Sammy loves a custard cream so he wants to come too! He doesn't get them very often though. My sister's friend has a senior gold and he has his own custard cream cupboard! He sits by it all day waiting for someone to open the door :wiggle:


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy loves a custard cream so he wants to come too! He doesn't get them very often though. My sister's friend has a senior gold and he has his own custard cream cupboard! He sits by it all day waiting for someone to open the door :wiggle:


This made me laugh, Barnaby is a bit deaf now but always seens to appear when the biscuit tin opens!. Hoping you are all having a lovely weekend. x:wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> This made me laugh, Barnaby is a bit deaf now but always seens to appear when the biscuit tin opens!. Hoping you are all having a lovely weekend. x:wavey:


Wishing you and Barnaby a Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Barnaby - how are you today?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> This made me laugh, Barnaby is a bit deaf now but always seens to appear when the biscuit tin opens!. Hoping you are all having a lovely weekend. x:wavey:


Aw bless him, glad to hear that he knows when treats are on the way


----------



## swishywagga

A quick update on Barnaby, we have had a couple of gulping episodes over the last few days, this time in the morning, both times I fed him plain white bread which seemed to help. I have changed his kibble in order to stop the amount of wind the poor boy has which again seems to agree with him, mind you in saying that I have just heard an explosion coming from his direction!, I have also mixed in some Naturo duck food as well which he loves. One question to you my friends, should I be concerned about the protein value in the kibble, it's 24 percent. He said to tell you all he wants to start a Doggy Mexican Tail Wave and send it right around the world x:wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update, I think of Barnaby often and wonder if he misses Tiny .
That sounds like a perfect protein value to me.


----------



## *Laura*

Sorry to read that Barnaby has had a couple more episodes . I hope the change of food helps (sorry no advise on the protein level). Please give him a big belly scratch from me and a big hug. 

(What are custard creams?)


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the update, I think of Barnaby often and wonder if he misses Tiny .
> That sounds like a perfect protein value to me.


Hi Barb, we all think of Tiny so often and Barnaby misses his special girl, my DH sings her song all the time. I wish I could have been there with Laura, Stephanie and all the others, hugs sent over x


----------



## *Laura*

swishywagga said:


> Hi Barb, we all think of Tiny so often and Barnaby misses his special girl, my DH sings her song all the time. I wish I could have been there with Laura, Stephanie and all the others, hugs sent over x


If you had been there our wonderful day would have been even more perfect


----------



## swishywagga

*Laura* said:


> Sorry to read that Barnaby has had a couple more episodes . I hope the change of food helps (sorry no advise on the protein level). Please give him a big belly scratch from me and a big hug.
> 
> (What are custard creams?)


Thanks Laura hugs and rubs delivered!. Custard Creams are sweet cookies with a custard flavour filling, I will have to send you some. Big hugs sent to you and beautiful Buddy, your trip sounds incredible wish I could have been a surprise guest x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Barnaby had a couple of rough mornings. 

I hope the food change helps.

I'm a cookie person, love them, the Custard Creams sound wonderful.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Barnaby is doing well  The breaking wind part gets me smiling  

About the protein content of the food, if his kidneys and liver are still in good working order, I would not worry about it. 
Some vets say higher protein for the seniors, others want to keep it around 19 percent. If in doubt, just ask you vet 

I hope you guys are having a great weekend 
Hugs to Mr. Barnaby


----------



## Thalie

Hoping that sweet Barnaby does not have anymore gulping episodes for a long while and that the food helps with his tooting. 24% protein is pretty middle of the road. Is it a big change from what he ate before ?


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> A quick update on Barnaby, we have had a couple of gulping episodes over the last few days, this time in the morning, both times I fed him plain white bread which seemed to help. I have changed his kibble in order to stop the amount of wind the poor boy has which again seems to agree with him, mind you in saying that I have just heard an explosion coming from his direction!, I have also mixed in some Naturo duck food as well which he loves. One question to you my friends, should I be concerned about the protein value in the kibble, it's 24 percent. He said to tell you all he wants to start a Doggy Mexican Tail Wave and send it right around the world x:wavey:


Thanks for the update on sweet Barnaby. What is a Doggy Mexican Tail Wave?
Sorry, I'm not sure about the answer to your protein question.


----------



## swishywagga

Thalie said:


> Hoping that sweet Barnaby does not have anymore gulping episodes for a long while and that the food helps with his tooting. 24% protein is pretty middle of the road. Is it a big change from what he ate before ?


Thanks, the protein value isn't much different, but he seems to develop an intolerance after a couple of months and we find a change of kibble helps!


----------



## swishywagga

Karen519 said:


> Thanks for the update on sweet Barnaby. What is a Doggy Mexican Tail Wave?
> Sorry, I'm not sure about the answer to your protein question.


Hi Karen, a Mexican tail wave is the like the doggy equivalent of a Mexican wave at a football game, the only difference being we use our arms and they use their tails!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I wish I knew on the protein question. But I'm still thinking of your boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> I wish I knew on the protein question. But I'm still thinking of your boy!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, sending you big hugs from me and Mr Barnaby x:wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

The protein level at 24% sounds about average to me, I think all ours are on around that level too. What kibble have you changed Barnaby to?
We have Burns here and it has suited Sammy especially from when he was a pup. His breeder started him on raw, but we changed to this and it suited him perfectly - couldn't recommend it highly enough!
Sending Barnaby hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> The protein level at 24% sounds about average to me, I think all ours are on around that level too. What kibble have you changed Barnaby to?
> We have Burns here and it has suited Sammy especially from when he was a pup. His breeder started him on raw, but we changed to this and it suited him perfectly - couldn't recommend it highly enough!
> Sending Barnaby hugs.


He is on Bakers Senior at the moment with Naturo Duck mixed in, I haven't heard of Burns so that might be one for the future. Hoping you and the pups are having a great weekend! :wave:


----------



## Sweet Girl

swishywagga said:


> A quick update on Barnaby, we have had a couple of gulping episodes over the last few days, this time in the morning, both times I fed him plain white bread which seemed to help. I have changed his kibble in order to stop the amount of wind the poor boy has which again seems to agree with him, mind you in saying that I have just heard an explosion coming from his direction!, I have also mixed in some Naturo duck food as well which he loves. One question to you my friends, should I be concerned about the protein value in the kibble, it's 24 percent. He said to tell you all he wants to start a Doggy Mexican Tail Wave and send it right around the world x:wavey:


Sorry to hear about the couple of problems. I hope he's feeling better. I know when Tesia got older, one of her levels was slightly elevated and my vet said the protein level in her food was too high. She said optimal for Tee was 23-24%, so it sounds like your levels for Barnaby are good. Are you concerned about a specific blood count being too high?


----------



## Karen519

*Joker*



swishywagga said:


> He is on Bakers Senior at the moment with Naturo Duck mixed in, I haven't heard of Burns so that might be one for the future. Hoping you and the pups are having a great weekend! :wave:


Hoping Joker is having a good day!


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Girl said:


> Sorry to hear about the couple of problems. I hope he's feeling better. I know when Tesia got older, one of her levels was slightly elevated and my vet said the protein level in her food was too high. She said optimal for Tee was 23-24%, so it sounds like your levels for Barnaby are good. Are you concerned about a specific blood count being too high?


His levels were normal at his last check, so we will see how he does on this new food. He's. just come into the room with a dirty pair of socks in his mouth so he must be feeling good! :roflmao:


----------



## *Laura*

swishywagga said:


> He's. just come into the room with a dirty pair of socks in his mouth so he must be feeling good! :roflmao:


Barnaby you rascal. I think you want to play


----------



## Cuddysmom

Poor guy. Tell him to feel better now. It's an order!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

:sadwavey:So I woke up at 4am this morning to find my poor boy making a loud kind of snorting sound and looking like he was having an asthma attack. Thanks to this forum my first thought was it was an episode of reverse sneezing. I fed him some bread and rubbed his throat, after about another 10 minutes it stopped and he settled and went back to sleep. Of course me being the ever worried dog mum spent a good half hour at the foot of the bed making sure he was breathing alright :doh:. This morning he was acting like nothing happened! :bowl:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barnaby, stop scaring your mum like this..........

Really glad to hear he's alright


----------



## hubbub

I'm so glad the bread helps. I imagine it's frightening in and of itself, but being awoken by it would amplify that for me.


----------



## swishywagga

hubbub said:


> I'm so glad the bread helps. I imagine it's frightening in and of itself, but being awoken by it would amplify that for me.


Things always seem worse at night somehow, he really gave me a scare!


----------



## Doug

Sending you mega healing vibes and very warm wishes!!!
You bring a tear to my eye every time I come here as you remind me so much of my Tia who would have been the same age. She also had the swishiest of tails and would eat a lot of grass. 
Way to go Barnaby!! I am so happy that you still have each other
Reverse sneezing is terrifying to witness but it is amazing how a bit of yummy bread or a quick walk to the park in the middle of the night helps to ease it quite quickly
Wishing you a very happy weekend!! Go Barnaby!!


----------



## swishywagga

Doug said:


> Sending you mega healing vibes and very warm wishes!!!
> You bring a tear to my eye every time I come here as you remind me so much of my Tia who would have been the same age. She also had the swishiest of tails and would eat a lot of grass.
> Way to go Barnaby!!
> Reverse sneezing is terrifying to witness but it is amazing how a bit of yummy bread or a quick walk to the park in the middle of the night helps to ease it quite quickly
> Wishing you a very happy weekend!! Go Barnaby!!


Julie, thank you for your kind words, I have often how thought much Barnaby is like Tia, sorry for making you sad you must miss your beautiful girl so much, hugs sent and belly rubs to Hudson. Have a great weekend x:wavey:


----------



## elly

Oh Barnaby Im so pleased you feel better. Your poor Mum, what a fright  Bless you Julie, I know how much you loved Tia x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh man. Poor guy. Give him an extra treat from Aunt Karen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sorry to butt in but I think C man was a lot like Tia, too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

So glad Barnaby is OK!! ???
It's always worse at night isn't it? Tell Mr. Barnaby Jeanie said, "Atta Boy!!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry I missed this a few days ago that you'd had a scare with Barnaby in the night. I havent been online for a few days, so am just catching up. Glad to hear that the bread settled him and all was okay. Give him a hug from me and Sammy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Barnaby, what are you doing to your mum? Don't scare her like that, silly boy. 

Could he have been doing the reversed sneezing type of snorting? Dachsi does that sometimes and I also massage his throat and sometimes I slightly hit on both sides of his chest, which always helps. 

I hope you are enjoying your start into the new week. Hugs to Mr. Barnaby


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you, hugs gratefully received. Christa I think it was a reverse sneeze, scary to watch. Its just sad to see him slowing down and other little changes, however he is still so naughty, he just stole a toilet roll!. Forgot to add he is still rather windy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hey, he's an elder statesman-he's allowed to be as windy as he likes!!!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thank you, hugs gratefully received. Christa I think it was a reverse sneeze, scary to watch. Its just sad to see him slowing down and other little changes, however he is still so naughty, he just stole a toilet roll!. Forgot to add he is still rather windy!


It is really sad to see them slow down, Eddie can't keep up with the little ones anymore here but he's still a big puppy at heart. I love to hear all about Barnaby's naughty ways, he always makes me laugh...that's so funny that he stole a toilet roll. Keep having fun Barnaby and making everyone smile


----------



## Cuddysmom

I totally understand. It is hard. It's so different from what you're used too. Come on, B!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Windy Barnaby brings a smile to my face  Gotta lov'em 

I know it is sad to watch the seniors slow down, I saw it in three of my dogs that made it to their senior years - my first golden did not. 
Seniors are so special, a lifetime of unconditional love and joy - I think they earned being a bit windy and being a bit naughty too 

Keep you mum on her toes, Mr. Barnaby and make her smile as you make us smile 

Lots of love being sent your way, Barnaby


----------



## swishywagga

Mum calls me Stinky Old Barn, but she says I have the cutest curly furry butt!. She even put a daisy under my collar, apparently I look beautiful, I think I look like a girl :bowl:


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Mum calls me Stinky Old Barn, but she says I have the cutest curly furry butt!. She even put a daisy under my collar, apparently I look beautiful, I think I look like a girl :bowl:


I bet you look beautiful Barnaby with the daisy! We'd love to see some recent photos of you if your Mom gets chance and you'll stand still for long enough haha. Have a nice relaxing evening snoozing, Sammy is doing exactly that


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> I bet you look beautiful Barnaby with the daisy! We'd love to see some recent photos of you if your Mom gets chance and you'll stand still for long enough haha. Have a nice relaxing evening snoozing, Sammy is doing exactly that


I am having a nightmare time trying to get the photos on the thread, I can get them on my page and gallery, Facebook etc!. I will keep at it, as it's driving me crazy :doh:


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> I am having a nightmare time trying to get the photos on the thread, I can get them on my page and gallery, Facebook etc!. I will keep at it, as it's driving me crazy :doh:


It can be a bit tricky, what I found easiest was to set up a 'photobucket' account (if you google it it will come up). Once you've uploaded it onto there, click the photo so that it comes up big, on the right hand side you'll see it says 'Links to share this photo'...click on the link that says IMG and paste it into here. Let me know if you need anymore help


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> It can be a bit tricky, what I found easiest was to set up a 'photobucket' account (if you google it it will come up). Once you've uploaded it onto there, click the photo so that it comes up big, on the right hand side you'll see it says 'Links to share this photo'...click on the link that says IMG and paste it into here. Let me know if you need anymore help


Thanks Hollie, I don't understand why I can get them onto other parts of the forum and not a thread its always worked before. Barnaby says he wants everyone to see how handsome he is! :roflmao:


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thanks Hollie, I don't understand why I can get them onto other parts of the forum and not a thread its always worked before. Barnaby says he wants everyone to see how handsome he is! :roflmao:


Maybe try the photobucket thing and if not people that upload from the gallery might be able to give you some advice. I know that Danny (Andy's Dad/Rudy's) is an expert when it comes to pics and video uploading, so maybe message and see if he'll offer a hand.

Tell Barnaby we can't wait to see his handsome face too :wave:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Are you on your phone? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

swishywagga said:


> Barnaby says he wants everyone to see how handsome he is! :roflmao:


 I, for one, would LOVE to see your handsome statesman! Hope you get the problem with photos solved soon.


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Are you on your phone?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> The photos are on my phone, I've never had a problem before. The same thing happens from my other devices, laptop etc! :doh:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Gotta love technology!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldendancer

Our Golden has the same acid stomach problems but we have learned what to do.

It can happen at night or the day when she goes in to a frantic panic attack that her stomach is hurting.

Have you tried giving Barnaby a cooked cooled sweet potato slices when his stomach starts bothering him? 

I keep a container of cooked cooled sweet potato slices in the fridge and give these to her if she goes into a frantic wanting to go outside to eat grass.

Usually one or two slices takes care of it as the sweet potato absorbs the excess acid in the stomach that is causing the pain and panic. She eats these and usually within a minute to several minutes she feels better. Then we can all go back to sleep.

The holistic vet says cooked cooled sweet potato slices are better than grass because grass can't absorb the acid anyway and grass is very risky as it may have toxic fertilizer, pesticides or herbicides on it. 

Antacids can work too but there is a bad side effect for dogs. Because antacids remove too much acid so it puts your dog at risk if he eats something with lots of bacterial in the yard anytime within 48 hours of an antacid, his stomach may be too low on acid to kill off the bacteria and end up with a bad bacterial infection.

Dogs have more stomach acid then humans so it can kill the high bacterial items they may eat, but if they have too little stomach acid, the bacteria can cause havoc and a trip to the emergency room.

The holistic vet said for dogs who get this high acid stomach, usually cooked cooled sweet potato slices, several or even lots of slices will stop the pain in relatively short time and is much safer then antacids. 

The holistic vet also said sweet potato based dog food can be helpful too. We tried the California Natural sweet potato and herring and have great results with that. And if I get her a small handful of this sweet potato dog food that can help with the stomach acid too.

Does Barnaby eat only once a day? 

This can be caused by dogs stomach being empty for too long. Dogs with this stomach acid problem do better with at least 2 small meals a day, and tiny snacks thru out the day like banana slices, apple slices, cooked cooled sweet potato slices, no salt frozen green beans, etc.

Try this and let us know if it works for Barnaby?

My Golden has had this problem all her life, but the cooked cooled sweet potato slices has been a great solution.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi everyone a little update, Barnaby had a bit of a bad night, he wouldn't settle at bedtime and was panting for about an hour and a half. He settled eventually but then started panting again, I let him out and he ate some grass, did a few pees and pooped, he also drank loads of water. When he came back inside he settled and slept through till 10am. It was very humid here last night so I don't know if that had something to do with it. This morning he has been for a short walk and seems better, oh how these seniors worry us!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, I hope he's ok!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry Barnaby had a rough night. Glad to hear he's doing better today. 

It's the roller coaster with these Seniors, I remember it all too well with my Bridge boy. 

Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## hubbub

So glad that Barnaby's feeling better! When it's humid here, Hannah just can't settle down either - there have been times when I've bundled up so that I can run the a/c to get her comfortable so she'll go to sleep. Then I quickly run to shut it off so that I can defrost


----------



## Karen519

*Swishywagga*

Swishywagga

Hope Barnaby is doing better today. Our dogs sure do worry us!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor Mr. Barnaby. I hope he is back to normal today and that it was only the humidity that was causing him to be restless and panting. 
You probably don't have air conditioning, do you? 

Keep an eye on his gum color when he acts restless and panting and keep an eye on his tummy as well, as in feeling heavier, looking bigger, etc. 

Hugs to sweet Mr. Barnaby and that you guys are having a great weekend


----------



## Sweet Girl

Poor Barnaby! Hopefully it was just the humidity. How is he this morning?


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hoping Barnaby is dong better today. My seniors also pant more when it is hot and humid -- even with the air conditioner running.


----------



## swishywagga

Sweet Girl said:


> Poor Barnaby! Hopefully it was just the humidity. How is he this morning?


Thanks for all your good wishes, he seems fine now. We just came back from grocery shopping and were met with happy dances and a stuffed monkey so he must be feeling better!. My paranoia sets in when things like this happen, but of course I do have to keep reminding myself that he is nearly 14 years young. Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, we need a photo of Mr. Barnaby and his stuffed monkey  ( stuffed monkey is not a metaphor for something else is it? I had to throw in a little humor  )

Have a great weekend


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw poor Barnaby, glad that he's back to his normal self today. It must be the weather, you're right...Sammy has been up all hours of the night this past week unable to settle. It's been really humid. He was terrified this morning during the thunderstorm, he hates it. Enjoy your weekend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

If he pet monkied you, I think he's ok!! That Barnaby is a hoot!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Ok guys please spill the beans on the monkey joke!. My dh said it is something rude lol!!


----------



## wjane

Goldendancer thanks for the tidbit about sweet potato slices. Wish I had known about this when my Autumn was alive as she had so many similar incidents at night with her stomach. Oddly enough, my new girl I just adopted had a similar episode the other night and I thought here we go again. So far it was just that night but I think I will have some sweet potatoes on hand in the fridge. Glad to hear Barnaby is feeling better.


----------



## elly

Big love to lovely Barnaby! Tell him not to worry Mummy! X


----------



## Cuddysmom

It is?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Mr Barnaby has had a couple of not so good days, nothing that I can pinpoint just not his usual self. However, today he seems much brighter, was more enthusiastic on his walk and had his first encounter with a cow!. He has just ripped the inner sole out of my shoe, he is also officially 13 years and 10 months old today!:wiggle:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh, Barnaby! Quit making your mummy worry so much! It sounds like he's better, albeit at the expense of your shoe! Oh, and happy 13 years 10 months!


----------



## cgriffin

Nicky, no, I was just playing with the 'stuffed monkey' metaphor, LOL. That was just my weird humor coming through 

I am so sorry that Mr. Barnaby seems a bit off, I hope it is nothing. Yay for 13 years and 10 months  That makes me happy 

I am glad he felt good enough to rip the inner sole out of your shoe, hahaha, he is such a character - I would love to cuddle him 

Hugs to Mr. Barnaby, Ben says he would share his new dog bed with him


----------



## elly

Oooh Mr Barnaby, so pleased you are behaving brighter. Im sure Mum doesn't mind you ripping her sole out, you obviously feel better and more in a cheeky mood  Love and hugs x


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Nicky, no, I was just playing with the 'stuffed monkey' metaphor, LOL. That was just my weird humor coming through
> 
> I am so sorry that Mr. Barnaby seems a bit off, I hope it is nothing. Yay for 13 years and 10 months  That makes me happy
> 
> I am glad he felt good enough to rip the inner sole out of your shoe, hahaha, he is such a character - I would love to cuddle him
> 
> Hugs to Mr. Barnaby, Ben says he would share his new dog bed with him


Aunt Christa, mum says I am still a bit windy and she may have to get out my doggy passport and send me on vacation to Tennessee to share Ben's bed and have lots of cuddles, I would like mum to come too though! :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> Oooh Mr Barnaby, so pleased you are behaving brighter. Im sure Mum doesn't mind you ripping her sole out, you obviously feel better and more in a cheeky mood  Love and hugs x


Thank you Aunt Elly, mum says hopefully one day we can come and visit you and Chester, Manny and Robert and eat custard creams!


----------



## GoldenMum

Happy 13 years, 10 months sweet boy! Tell your Mum you need a monthly party, you deserve it handsome!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Thank you Aunt Elly, mum says hopefully one day we can come and visit you and Chester, Manny and Robert and eat custard creams!


Oh yes please, we will buy as many custard creams as you want..and some for us too


----------



## Cuddysmom

Come on, baby B. Get with it. I've told you a thousand times: more good days, zero bad ones. I'm not gonna tell you again!! As punishment, you only get ten treats after breakfast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 13 years and 10 months Barnaby!

Wishing you many more Good days ahead for you and your Mum.


----------



## swishywagga

I am feeling much better now, I had 8 treats and a big salad (mum calls it grass) for breakfast!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy 13.10!! That is quite the accomplishment! I hope you have a good day today, Barnaby!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny is smiling down at you, saying "heck 13.10 is just a PUPPY!"


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Tiny is smiling down at you, saying "heck 13.10 is just a PUPPY!"


This really made me smile because that's exactly what she'll be saying. Barnaby misses his beautiful Tiny Dancer, we all do xxx


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> I am feeling much better now, I had 8 treats and a big salad (mum calls it grass) for breakfast!



Way to go Mr B!! Healthy eating!  Happy Day! Xx


----------



## Cuddysmom

Keep it up, Baby B!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Barnaby: Keep it up!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to see that you are feeling a bit brighter today Barnaby. Maybe the change in weather is making you feel a bit off, I know Sammy gets extra sleepy when it's very warm and humid, sometimes doesn't fancy all his dinner and has trouble sleeping at night. Glad to read that you had fun meeting the cow though  Sending you hugs from me and an extra fluffy Sammy (he had a bath today)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

13 years 10 months young!!! Happy BD Barnaby . Big hugs sent your way


----------



## hubbub

swishywagga said:


> Mr Barnaby has had a couple of not so good days, nothing that I can pinpoint just not his usual self. However, today he seems much brighter, was more enthusiastic on his walk and had his first encounter with a cow!. He has just ripped the inner sole out of my shoe, he is also officially 13 years and 10 months old today!:wiggle:


Happy 13 years, 10 months and a few days to Barnaby! 

Cows are wonderfully strange creatures aren't they? So happy to see you got to see one, but even happier that you're feeling better


----------



## Karen519

*Ditto*



hubbub said:


> Happy 13 years, 10 months and a few days to Barnaby!
> 
> Cows are wonderfully strange creatures aren't they? So happy to see you got to see one, but even happier that you're feeling better


I ditto what Hubbub said!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Barnaby? Where are you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Barnaby? Where are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm ok thanks, it's been very hot and humid here and I have been doing a lot of puffing. Mum worries about me, I just worry that she has enough treats in her pockets, big swishy cuddles sent to you all x:wiggle:


----------



## GoldenMum

And smooches right back at you handsome boy, tell your Mum to stock up on those treats!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending Barnaby big hugs! Hope he's enjoying his treats. One of our boys favourite occasional treats is a 'crocodile chew' from pets at home, they love them! Hope you're not getting too hot Barnaby in this humid weather, stay nice and cool


----------



## Doug

Sending a random hug to Barnaby... just because


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> I'm ok thanks, it's been very hot and humid here and I have been doing a lot of puffing. Mum worries about me, I just worry that she has enough treats in her pockets, big swishy cuddles sent to you all x:wiggle:


So glad to hear from you Barnaby; I'm sure your Mom will keep stocking up on treats!!


----------



## *Laura*

Doug said:


> Sending a random hug to Barnaby... just because


 . Me too!! Just because


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Here's one from me too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. Barnaby, I am sorry you are feeling the heat and are being uncomfortable. Ben would be glad to share the pool with you. Does your mommy have a kiddie pool for you? Maybe that would help a bit. I know that air conditioning is not prevalent in Europe. 
Hugs and kisses to Mr. Barnaby


----------



## Cuddysmom

Not too good in the heat, eh? How hot does it get over there?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I want to send random cuddles to beautiful Barnaby too 

We got Sammy's paddling pool from Argos. I've just had a look on the website and they don't seem to have any hard plastic ones listed at the moment...however, I searched for 'sandpit' and they've got some hard plastic ones that you can fill with water. Not sure if he even likes the water though lol as I know seniors can be quite fussy  Eddie loves the hose pipe but won't go near the pool!


----------



## swishywagga

Barnaby says thank you for all the cuddles!. We had a pool when he was younger, he used to just lay down flat in it and then walk back inside soaking wet. He used to love playing with the hose pipe but doesn't like it anymore. When he gets a bath now I have to scoop the water up gently onto his coat, he acts like he is caught in a tidal wave, just an excuse to get more treats I think, silly boy!. Have a great weekend everyone x


----------



## GoldenCamper

Fiona and I send our love to Mr Barnaby from across the pond. Be well boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby bless you  Sadie was just like him and had to have the water carefully put on her back or else she freaked out. Have a lovely sunny weekend!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

More hugs to you, Barnaby! My Roxi is 10 years old, and she is not liking the heat this summer at all. Even our "cool" morning walks are getting too hot for her. She has a very thick coat.

Both Roxi and Wrigley have a favorite fan they lay in front of -- even with the air conditioning, our very small and old house can get warm for them.

Please stay cool, Barnaby!


----------



## swishywagga

Hello everyone from me and Monsieur Swishyness. At last the weather is much cooler, late 60's so Barnaby is feeling a lot better. Had a couple of rough days this past week, he just seemed a bit tired and off, his appetite, however, is great!. I think he can count, as when we are out walking I have to give him exactly 8 treats before he starts to walk properly, silly, silly boy!. He had a great day yesterday and so far today, generally bouncing about, stealing underwear and attempting to destroy his spongebob toy. His wind problem continues, but it's a small price to pay for the pleasure of having my lovely old gold. Hugs and rubs sent to you all, have a great weekend x


----------



## JeanieBeth

Come on Barnaby! Don't worry about the wind, bet Dancer has you beat! The heat is hard on our goldens. Do they have cooling pads there? A friend of mine sells them here, foldable, light weight and the goldens love them. Nose kisses to you and mum!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh Barnaby, you're too adorable! I love how you're a crafty gold and know how to get lots of treats off your Mom  Glad that the cooler weather is much better for him. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## swishywagga

Not such a good couple of days. Poor boy has been waking up at 6am dry retching and swallowing frantically. He ate lots of grass and vomited lots of acidy white foam. DH and I checked his gums, tummy etc and all seems ok. He was however, rolling in the grass with his legs in the air and is hungry, I only fed him a light meal this evening. He doesn't have diarrhoea, just very grassy doodles!. Also the wind problem has completely gone, so am not sure what is going on, we will see what happens this evening.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, Barnaby, quit making your mummy worry! I hope he's feeling better soon, although I'll bet you're enjoying the no wind...


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor Mr. Barnaby! I hope he feels better soon!

Hugs and smooches from Ben, Dachsi and me to Mr. Barnaby


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby sorry to hear you haven't been feeling too well, we've had a couple of upset tummies here the past couple of days so it's been rice and chicken for Sammy and Eddie, hopefully they're on the mend again now.

I hope you feel better soon Barnaby you're worrying your Mom  sending you big hugs!


----------



## *Laura*

Barnaby I hope you're feeling better today


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Sending you our furry love-hugs to help you feel better. Hope your tummy is much better tonight. (Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone for stopping by. Barnaby is a bit better today, not gulping or dry retching as much. We have decided to stop feeding him kibble and switch to wet food and rice, pasta, veggies etc. The wind problem has got much better. It's just really hard seeing him go through this. On a good note he is constantly looking for food and stealing shoes etc so he must be feeling better. I of course constantly worry, someone please tell me to stop!


----------



## *Laura*

swishywagga said:


> Thanks everyone for stopping by. Barnaby is a bit better today, not gulping or dry retching as much. We have decided to stop feeding him kibble and switch to wet food and rice, pasta, veggies etc. The wind problem has got much better. It's just really hard seeing him go through this. On a good note he is constantly looking for food and stealing shoes etc so he must be feeling better. I of course constantly worry, someone please tell me to stop!


haha...swishy STOP   I know ......easier said than done when our furbabies aren't feeling well. Good to hear that he's feeling a little better. A little bit of naughtiness is a good thing


----------



## swishywagga

*Laura* said:


> haha...swishy STOP   I know ......easier said than done when our furbabies aren't feeling well. Good to hear that he's feeling a little better. A little bit of naughtiness is a good thing


Thanks Laura, I am a dreadful worrier when it comes to Barnaby, everything else I can cope with, just hate seeing him unwell!


----------



## Cuddysmom

If you find a cure for worrying, let me know! If only worrying actually helped!!

I'm so sorry to hear about our senior boy! I sure hope he feels better very soon! Give him a belly rub and 3 treats from Aunt Karen


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Great idea to try him off the kibble for a bit, our dogs love their rice and pasta (sardines and tinned tuna make it extra tasty too!) Lots of kibbles don't seem to suit Eddie now he's getting older, we're finding that the well known expensive brands seem to be too rich for his tummy and causing problems.

It's tough not to worry when they get older, but enjoy every single day and if Barnaby's feeling good try and switch off. He's the funniest senior I know! I love how he's still stealing shoes, it's just adorable


----------



## Sweet Girl

It is REALLY hard not to worry about our sweet senior pups. On good days, try to stop and remember the good moments. Better than worrying, and it will be nice to have the memories later. Hugs to Barnaby!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Keep stealing those shoes, Barnaby! You must be feeling much better today. Maybe you should send a little wind your Mum's way so that she will know you are back to "normal!" We are certain that would reassure her! (Wrigley and Roxi)


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. Barnaby, lol. I am glad you are up to stealing shoes 

Worrying comes with the territory, don't worry about it Nicky, we all do. Ben is still a baby and I would like to put him into a bubble, LOL. 

I am glad that Mr. Barnaby's new diet seems to work for him, and less windy is always a plus 

Hugs to sweet Barnaby


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Big hugs to Barnaby!! Keep stealing those shoes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww Barnaby you're such a silly boy. 

Your mom probably won't be too happy with me saying this, but I think if you enjoy stealing shoes and food, at your age, you should be able to do whatever you want. 

Have fun and try not to get busted........


----------



## hubbub

Please give Barnaby some hugs and treats from me  

As for worrying...I wish I had the antidote


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much for your good wishes and hugs, it's so lovely to be amongst people who understand. Barnaby has had a much better day today. DH and I went grocery shopping and got the most amazing greeting and happy dance on our return. Barnaby ate his dinner and wanted more and did that cute little rubby face thing on the carpet. We are taking each day as it comes, but overall he is a very happy handsome golden boy. Have a great weekend everyone, we are so glad to be part of this wonderful forum x


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that Barnaby has had a good day and ate all his food up  Sammy also rubs his face on the carpet when he's eaten, it's hilarious!

Have a good weekend with your precious senior boy, give him a hug from me and Sammy.


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Mr. Barnaby is feeling well and up to happy dances and face rubbing 

Ben rubs his face on the carpet or outside in the grass when he ate something especially yummy and has some still around his snout somewhere 

Hugs to Mr. Barnaby


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hello to Barnaby, and to you!


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

So glad to hear that Barnaby is doing well.
I just love their Happy Dances!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy dances and face rubs are a good thing   Hugs to you both


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great 7/4 update! How's about today??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Aw Barnaby sorry to hear you haven't been feeling too well, we've had a couple of upset tummies here the past couple of days so it's been rice and chicken for Sammy and Eddie, hopefully they're on the mend again now.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon Barnaby you're worrying your Mom  sending you big hugs!


Come on boys!! Let's get those tummies feeling better! Maybe the heat? Ear rubs to Barnaby, Sammy and Eddie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Count Hannah in the " What *you* call carpet, *I *call *my* napkin" Club too! <<Gentle hugs to Mr B>>


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Thanks everyone for stopping by. Barnaby is a bit better today, not gulping or dry retching as much. We have decided to stop feeding him kibble and switch to wet food and rice, pasta, veggies etc. The wind problem has got much better. It's just really hard seeing him go through this. On a good note he is constantly looking for food and stealing shoes etc so he must be feeling better. I of course constantly worry, someone please tell me to stop!


It's our God given right mom to worry~and we do it so well! I consider it a gift, we always tune in right away when our kids are off. Hope Barnaby is doing better. I wonder if Pepcid for a couple of days might help? Sending cyber hugs and healing Mojo! ??? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Thank you all so much for your good wishes and hugs, it's so lovely to be amongst people who understand. Barnaby has had a much better day today. DH and I went grocery shopping and got the most amazing greeting and happy dance on our return. Barnaby ate his dinner and wanted more and did that cute little rubby face thing on the carpet. We are taking each day as it comes, but overall he is a very happy handsome golden boy. Have a great weekend everyone, we are so glad to be part of this wonderful forum x


Yay!! Barnaby is dancing again! I can just see him now! Atta boy Barnaby! Four treats for making me smile and go find a shoe for Mum!! ???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

hubbub said:


> Count Hannah in the " What *you* call carpet, *I *call *my* napkin" Club too! <<Gentle hugs to Mr B>>


Joker belongs to this club, too!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello Barnaby


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Hello Barnaby


Hello Aunt Hollie, hello everyone!. Today has been a good day, it is after midnight here and I just ran off with my Daddy's shoes, I'm just reminding mum that I still have the puppy in me!. Mum also told me today that on my birthday next month she is going to bake me a cake, I can't wait to be 14 years young x:wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw 14 next month, we definitely need a forum party. You and Tizer very nearly have the same birthday, he will be 1 on August 14th! Glad to hear that there's still lots of puppy antics going on at your house


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Aw 14 next month, we definitely need a forum party. You and Tizer very nearly have the same birthday, he will be 1 on August 14th! Glad to hear that there's still lots of puppy antics going on at your house


That's a great idea we should have a forum party for Barnaby and Tizer!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Handsome Barnaby definitely needs a special cake for his birthday!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw Mr. Barnaby, I would have loved to see you steal Daddy's shoes  
Tell you a secret: Ben does that too but mostly with his daddy's slippers


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Aw Mr. Barnaby, I would have loved to see you steal Daddy's shoes
> Tell you a secret: Ben does that too but mostly with his daddy's slippers


Aunt Christa, please tell Ben that when he gets older he will advance to shoes, they are so much chewier x


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, I bet. For now, Ben just steals the slippers, he does not chew on them


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby and Tizer*



swishywagga said:


> That's a great idea we should have a forum party for Barnaby and Tizer!


It would be great fun to celebrate Barnaby and Tizer's birthdays!!


----------



## hubbub

We'd love to attend! Uh, hope we're invited


----------



## Cuddysmom

Online birthday party? I'M IN!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Yayyy, let's do it!


----------



## swishywagga

Everyone is invited to the party!. Barnaby is 13 years and 11 months young today:wiggle:


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Hope you have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BARNABY, and that your Mom gets you Frosty Paws!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy birthday Barnaby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl

Happy 13.11, dear Barnaby!! I hope you have a very happy day! That is definitely worth celebrating!


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby, I fear it's "tomorrow" for you now, but still "today" for me. 

So....right now, We're wishing you "Happy 13 years and 11 months!!!!" 

BUT, when you read this it will be tomorrow, so "Happy 13 years, 11 months and 1 day!" 

This day calls for dancing bananas (my favorite!) :banana::banana::banana:

PS - Can't wait for the party!! Squeal!!!!


----------



## *Laura*

Yahoo. Happy Birthday Barnaby


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy 13yrs and 11 months Barnaby  Hope that you have a brilliant day and a lovely weekend!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Happy 13 years and 11 months Mr. Barnaby  Benny would love to invite you to a pool party if we were not so far away - or maybe lounging together on the chaise lounge? 
Have a great day, Mr. Barnaby and many hugs, smooches from me and face licks from Benny and Dachsi


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



hubbub said:


> Barnaby, I fear it's "tomorrow" for you now, but still "today" for me.
> 
> So....right now, We're wishing you "Happy 13 years and 11 months!!!!"
> 
> BUT, when you read this it will be tomorrow, so "Happy 13 years, 11 months and 1 day!"
> 
> This day calls for dancing bananas (my favorite!) :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> PS - Can't wait for the party!! Squeal!!!!


Happy Birthday, Barnaby!!


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much for the good wishes. Barnaby just reminded us he still has 'Excessive Greeting Disorder', we only left him for an hour!


----------



## GoldensGirl

EGD is so familiar! Sunny goes into a frenzy when we get home every evening. I hope you and your boy have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Many loving hugs and smooches to you today, Sir Barnaby!! Wish we all could be there to surround you and sing Happy Birthday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Birthday Barnaby!

if you've still got excessive greeting disorder at 13 years, 11 months and 1 day, 

I say.........

You Go Boy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love this!

How is he today??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

EGD must be a genetic thing Barnaby! I think you just like to wiggle your bum and tap dance you sly boy! I'm happy you're feeling better! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Barnaby. How are you? Hope you're keeping cool in this hot weather. It's getting too hot for our dogs here, especially Sammy...he's awake all night. Hope you're having lots of naughty senior moments  Eddie had one earlier, he managed to find his way onto the stable yard to the girls looking after their horses. He wasn't happy he'd been left at home and wanted to join us working down in the fields...so down he came  Stay cool Barnaby.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Hi Barnaby. How are you? Hope you're keeping cool in this hot weather. It's getting too hot for our dogs here, especially Sammy...he's awake all night. Hope you're having lots of naughty senior moments  Eddie had one earlier, he managed to find his way onto the stable yard to the girls looking after their horses. He wasn't happy he'd been left at home and wanted to join us working down in the fields...so down he came  Stay cool Barnaby.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi Hollie, hi everyone!. Barnaby is ok but hating the heat, he sits in front of the fan but still puffs and puffs. He is, however constantly reminding us there is still a pup inside, by emptying the laundry basket at 1 in the morning, silly boy! Barnaby sends you all special senior hugs and kisses x:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Silly Mr. Barnaby, you make me smile 
Hugs from me, sloppy kisses from Ben and Dachsi


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Keep on playing your tricks, Barnaby! You're are such a sweetheart. You make me laugh, too! Do you know what a special gift that is?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ugh. I feel ya on the heat, Mr. B. No bueno!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hi Hollie, hi everyone!. Barnaby is ok but hating the heat, he sits in front of the fan but still puffs and puffs. He is, however constantly reminding us there is still a pup inside, by emptying the laundry basket at 1 in the morning, silly boy! Barnaby sends you all special senior hugs and kisses x:wavey:


Haha Barnaby is such a little character! Emptying the laundry basket at 1am is so cheeky  I just adore his senior ways. Good idea sitting infront of the fan Barnaby! Would love to see some pics of him if you get chance


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby, I am sending cool, crisp thoughts your way


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Stay close to the fan Mr. Barnaby, hope the fan helps you feel better. 

My girl Roxy is not a big fan of the heat either unless she's at the beach, then she doesn't notice it at all.


----------



## JeanieBeth

You silly boy Barnaby! Playing in the laundry at night is fun after laying by the fan all day trying to be cool! Hugs and nose kisses sweet boy! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of you guys!


----------



## elly

Awww Barnaby my boys feel your pain, they have become fan hoggers too! Good boy for helping Mum sort out her laundry, my boys help to 'sort' ours too! :uhoh:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Uh, Mr. B? Where are ya? Your fans are waiting...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Hello all, Barnaby is doing well apart from the swollen face incident but now thankfully seems to have cleared up. He is having a good day so far and continues to remind me there is still plenty of mischief in him!. Whilst typing on here earlier I was distracted by a loud ripping sound, I turned around to find his swishyness with his head in my trouser pocket trying to reach a treat that I had forgotten to remove before they reached the laundry basket:doh:. It is a lot cooler today thank goodness, I really think the heat bothers him as it does so many of us. Thank you all for all your good wishes and have a great Sunday :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I did not know that Mr. Barnaby had a swollen face incident - aww, I hope he feels better. But I guess if he can rip your pants to get to a treat- he is just fine  That old scoundrel, he makes me laugh 
I am glad your weather is a bit cooler. Our senior sweethearts have a harder time in heat and humidity - I remember from Thunder and Toby. 

Have a great rest of your Sunday with lots of smiles


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barnaby's such a character. Enjoy reading about his mischief, great sign he is feeling good and enjoying life. 

Good to hear your temps have cooled off, the heat is hard on them as it is on us.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm glad to read that Barnaby is having a good day..... This is good news. Sending belly scritches


----------



## tikiandme

I hope you and Barnaby have a wonderful day.


----------



## JeanieBeth

You little stinker Barnaby! Where there are treats there's Sir Barnaby! You're pure Gold! Happy Sunday dear one! ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Barnaby had a good day and is enjoying the cooler weather. I love to hear all about his senior naughty-ness  so funny how he's like a big fluffy puppy, keep up your hilarious antics Barnaby!


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Barnaby, sir: my mom told me that you love to steal shoes, I do too, see:
Love, the Benny


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Barnaby, you are so funny! Brinkley can sniff a treat out too, no matter where it might be! I keep telling him that he's part beagle!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Mr. Barnaby, sir: my mom told me that you love to steal shoes, I do too, see:
> Love, the Benny


Benny I'm so glad you steal shoes, I want you to practice this trick - when your mum or dad are sitting on the sofa try pulling off their socks using your mouth and paws, it's probably best to start with those little ankle type socks and move on to the bigger ones later, lots of love Barnaby x:roflmao:


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Barnaby, you are trying to corrupt the Benny  LOL


----------



## JeanieBeth

Oh no Barnaby! I was just saying Brie would grow out of stealing shoes! 
It's nice to know you've still got it Sir Barnaby! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Mr. Barnaby doing today?

I hope your temps have cooled off and you're all enjoying them.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How's Mr. Barnaby doing today?
> 
> I hope your temps have cooled off and you're all enjoying them.


Today has been a good day so far. It's so much cooler and cloudy, Barnaby had a nice walk trotting in front of me a lot of the time. He has just cleared his dinner bowl and dive bombed his bed in celebration of enjoying his meal. He has very little kibble now which seems to have helped with his tummy issues, he is, however still quite windy!. Thank you all for stopping by it means so much. :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Mr. Barnaby - Toby used to eat his food and dive bomb his bed and roll around in it and kick with his legs and make digging motion. I always asked him if he was trying to dig to China  Thanks for giving me this memory 

So sorry about the windy situation - but I think your mum and dad are okay with it since you are an older Gentleman  I am so glad you are feeling better


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Barnaby, you are one windy guy! Tell your mam to get you a fan! Brinkley dive-bombs his bed too. I just assumed that he was wiping his face off. You boys are too silly!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that beautiful Barnaby is having a good day and that he enjoyed all of his food


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so glad Sir Barnaby is feeling well. Don't worry, Barnaby, sometimes I get gassy, too! Just remember, you may be gassy, but you're still classy!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> LOL, Mr. Barnaby - Toby used to eat his food and dive bomb his bed and roll around in it and kick with his legs and make digging motion. I always asked him if he was trying to dig to China  Thanks for giving me this memory
> 
> So sorry about the windy situation - but I think your mum and dad are okay with it since you are an older Gentleman  I am so glad you are feeling better


Aw I am so glad Barnaby reminds you of Toby, they certainly would have been best senior buddy's x


----------



## cgriffin

I think they would have been, too


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Checking in on Barnaby!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hahaha!!!! Can't get away with not giving him that spare treat!

Aunt Karen said to give him 3 more treats, one ear rub and 4 belly rubs. STAT


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hi Barnaby! We have been moving to a different house, but we have been thinking about you lots and lots. We are waiting for your big birthday on August 11 and can't wait to see what a celebration it is for you! We think you are very funny. We are only 10 years old, but we thank you for showing us that getting older can be a very special time to enjoy good pranks and games to make our humans laugh! (Love, Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## hotel4dogs

Stopping by to say hi to Barnaby!


----------



## Cuddysmom

How's Mr. B??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Barnaby :wavey:
Hope you've had a good weekend and are getting excited for your special birthday soon!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Barnaby?? It's very rude to ignore your aunt! 1 less treat for you!!

(just kidding. You get 2 extra!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Barnaby?? It's very rude to ignore your aunt! 1 less treat for you!!
> 
> (just kidding. You get 2 extra!)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh dear, so sorry Aunt Karen!. Life is so hectic for a senior boy like me, there's laundry to be gathered, shoes to be eaten, underwear to be stolen, food bowls to be emptied to name just a few!!. I am really looking forward to my birthday, mostly I can't wait to eat the cake, I love cake!. I send you all a great big swishy cuddle x:bowl:


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Oh dear, so sorry Aunt Karen!. Life is so hectic for a senior boy like me, there's laundry to be gathered, shoes to be eaten, underwear to be stolen, food bowls to be emptied to name just a few!!. I am really looking forward to my birthday, mostly I can't wait to eat the cake, I love cake!. I send you all a great big swishy cuddle x:bowl:


Barnaby: So glad to hear you're up to your old tricks! Cuddles to you, too!


----------



## swishywagga

*At Last A photo*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=25137&catid=3

Please click on the link above to view, for some unknown reason it's not showing on the thread! :doh:


----------



## tikiandme

I love the picture of His Royal Handsomeness sprawled out in the grass. Too cute! Lovely pictures.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay!! He's back! Cuddles back to you, sir. And may I ask, when is your birthday? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Pictures don't work for me. It's my phone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful Barnaby! Such a precious old gold


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

You have so many duties to tend to each day, and yet you look so spry! Tell us, what is your secret for a long and happy life?


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Mr. Barnaby, you are an old scoundrel and just too cute


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs and wet doggie kisses from Brinkley, Mr. Barnaby!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Barnaby Swishywagga, he's a beautiful and precious Old Gold.


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Yay!! He's back! Cuddles back to you, sir. And may I ask, when is your birthday?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aunt Karen, I am going to be 14 on Monday x


----------



## Doug

Gosh his personality really shines through in his photos  What a wonderful and special boy!
I can't wait... I'm gonna start celebrating now...
Cheers to you Sir Barnaby!


----------



## tikiandme

I can't wait to wish you a Happy Birthday on Monday, Barnaby, so I'll wish you a Happy Pre-Birthday now! See you Monday! Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## elly

Oh wow Manny just has to do well at his show for you on your birthday Mr Barnaby! Will you be coming to see him so that he can give you a birthday lick!?  x


----------



## hubbub

Mr Barnaby - you look MARVELOUS!!!!! So happy to see your smile and spirit


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you so much for all the lovely compliments, I read them to Barnaby and he went all bashful!. I asked him what he would like for his birthday and he said Cheese and Crackers and Cake and.......! Have a wonderful weekend everyone and please join us for birthday celebrations on Monday x


----------



## cgriffin

Have a great weekend and I am sure Mr. Barnaby is doing some celebrating ahead of time


----------



## hubbub

I'm so glad you're reading the posts to Barnaby - you know I did that for Hannah, so it's like the tradition continues, but also makes me misty-eyed 

I tried carrying on reading them to my cat, but he was unimpressed


----------



## swishywagga

*Barnaby The Bear*

Found this on YouTube earlier. Barnaby was named after him, he was one of my favourites when I was little!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the new name for Barnaby's thread! I hope he's getting ready for all the celebrations, we'll definitely be here for the forum party on Monday  Sammy says as Barnaby's favourite food is cheese and crackers it's only fair if I get him some too...in his special senior friend's honour


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks Hollie, I wanted to change it to something more upbeat!. Hubbub, I'm sorry I made you misty eyed, I thought of Hannah when I wrote it. It will continue in her honour x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Love the new thread name! Hello to my special boy!


----------



## GoldenMum

I think Mr. Barnaby has become a very special senior among many of us. I know, I always thought of him as one of Bonnie's and Clyde's forum buddies across the pond. We'll be doing the birthday dance here Monday!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Good evening from across the pond, Mr. Barnaby!


----------



## hubbub

Count me in as loving this thread too! Misty eyes are good - she loved being read to and it makes my heart swell to think of Barnaby enjoying his thread this way too! 

Give him some scratches from me 



swishywagga said:


> Thanks Hollie, I wanted to change it to something more upbeat!. Hubbub, I'm sorry I made you misty eyed, I thought of Hannah when I wrote it. It will continue in her honour x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I too love the new thread title. 

The video was so cute. 

Looking forward to Barnaby's Birthday Celebration, hope we see lots of pictures of the Birthday boy!


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Barnaby

You are one SPECIAL BOY!!


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. Barnaby is a special senior indeed


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone!. I will start a special birthday thread tomorrow, Barnaby is at present having a very relaxing Birthday Eve.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Wishing HRH Barnaby a wonderful birthday! Work will keep me away from the GRF while you party, but you and your boy will be in my thoughts.


----------



## HolDaisy

arty:Barnaby's birthday eve!!! :leapfrog::banana::roflmao::agree:arty:


----------



## Cuddysmom

So cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

It's that very special day we have all been waiting for -- A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, BARNABY! Wishing you lots of love smooches, yummy birthday cake and (most of all), many more birthdays to look forward to!


----------



## Doug

Wake up Barnaby!! It's your birthday!! 
May our warm fuzzies surround you all day long and last forever more.
HAPPEE birthday special boy!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday, Barnaby, you handsome devil, you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pilgrim123

Happy birthday to youuuuu.... (sung in the key of dog howling)!


----------



## Thalie

Happy happy Birthday, dear Barnaby. Enjoy your very special day.


----------



## tikiandme

Happy Birthday, Barnaby!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm sending a big happy birthday hug to a super special boy. Happy Birthday Barnaby


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone, you are all so lovely. I will try to get some new pictures of His Royal Swishyness, if he will sit still for long enough, he is SO bossy!:--big_grin:


----------



## JeanieBeth

Happy Birthday Barnaby you handsome boy! Nose kisses and hugs from your fans, Jeanie, Dancer and Brie ?????


----------



## swishywagga

Good morning everyone. Barnaby is just about getting over his birthday celebrations, but has been a bit off yesterday, I think that his acids have built up again as he has been swallowing and lip smacking, also I think that he has been stung or bitten again as his face has swollen up, this time on the other side. This morning, however, he was eager to go for his walk which we did, managing to avoid a large pile of horse manure that he thanked me for further along the path by eating some sheep droppings. :doh:I managed to pull him away from them before he ate too many and told him no! (remembering that he is quite deaf now and doesn't pay a scrap of notice to what I say, even when his hearing was good he still wouldn't have listened to me!). He is now having a power nap, no doubt dreaming of eating sheep droppings and rolling in manure. Hoping you all have a great weekend. :wavey:


----------



## GoldenMum

Good Morning sweet Barnaby, I am glad to hear you are up to rolling in the manure! I hope you have a wonderful weekend full of wonderful walks. What a joy to have him so healthy and sweet for 14 years!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Barnaby, it's nice to know that you're not the only one that likes "droppings", although Brinkley prefers bunny to anything else! I'm glad you're still up to your mischief!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. Barnaby, I am glad you had a good birthday celebration. So sorry for your access tummy acid - I get the same thing when I overindulge, but I don't smack my lips though  
Sweet dreams about the sheep droppings and horse manure - Benny boy would most likely join in the fun - he loves bunny droppings, because his big little brother Dachsi taught him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barnaby, it's always fun to read about your mischief and adventures. 
Great to hear you're enjoying each day to the fullest. 

Hope your tummy is feeling better and the swelling goes down in your face


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope your tummy is feeling better soon Barnaby. Glad to hear that you're still enjoying your walks and getting up to lots of senior mischief 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby may have struck upon a goldmine - sheep droppings to control stomach acids


----------



## swishywagga

hubbub said:


> Barnaby may have struck upon a goldmine - sheep droppings to control stomach acids


This made me smile, if he has a better night tonight I think that I might have to let him have the odd nibble!


----------



## Doug

So glad to hear that your spirits are up Barnaby no matter what life throws at you!

Tia ate sheep droppings once much to my disgust. She ended up vomiting poop which was doubally vile. I also had to wonder if she picked up a disease as she happened to get sick a few months after that. 

Oh my they keep us on our toes don't they?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my. Droppings? Crack me up. Love the new name of the thread. Looking forward to more pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh my. Droppings? Crack me up. Love the new name of the thread. Looking forward to more pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am working on the pictures, however, Barnaby is refusing to let me take any at the moment as his face is still a bit swollen and he says he has his image to think about!. :bowl:


----------



## elly

Hey Mr Barnaby! You and Manny would have a heyday together in the fields..Manny loves any type of droppings, lol! Have a great day!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Barnaby doing today, has the swelling gone down in his face?


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How's Barnaby doing today, has the swelling gone down in his face?


Thanks, yes it has started to go down now. I however, now have the start of a swollen face!. I was on the floor with Barnaby playing and singing along to I Wanna Be Like You from The Jungle Book (changing the words to King of The Seniors The Golden VIP!) when our heads collided and Barnaby headbutted me right in the face, OUCH it hurt!. Barnaby found it very funny barking and licking me. Oh such fun and madness :doh:


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, both of you with a swollen face now, terrible! Hm, maybe Barnaby wanted his mum to look a bit more like him, haha. 
I have had so many colliding accidents with all my fur kids over the years, with me having bruised and broken nose, bleeding nose, black eyes and bruised jaws. Not fun - but accidents happen, have to take it with a grain of salt. It is not like our fur kids do it on purpose. 

I hope both of you feel better soon!!! 

Ben told me he sure would like to try sheep droppings like Mr. Barnaby - uh, no, luckily no sheep around  Then he says: deer droppings will do nicely, mom. NO!


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no, Barnaby must have thought you needed a swollen face too lol, hope you're okay. I love to hear about him having lots of fun. Loved the video you posted to me on facebook, he's such a happy old boy! Seniors that act like big puppies are the cutest


----------



## hubbub

I can only imagine  Hannah and I collided once and I ended up with a split lip :uhoh: I hope you both recover quickly!


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Good morning everyone. Barnaby is just about getting over his birthday celebrations, but has been a bit off yesterday, I think that his acids have built up again as he has been swallowing and lip smacking, also I think that he has been stung or bitten again as his face has swollen up, this time on the other side. This morning, however, he was eager to go for his walk which we did, managing to avoid a large pile of horse manure that he thanked me for further along the path by eating some sheep droppings. :doh:I managed to pull him away from them before he ate too many and told him no! (remembering that he is quite deaf now and doesn't pay a scrap of notice to what I say, even when his hearing was good he still wouldn't have listened to me!). He is now having a power nap, no doubt dreaming of eating sheep droppings and rolling in manure. Hoping you all have a great weekend. :wavey:


Oh Barnaby! Your so sweet the bees think your nectar! About those sheep droppings-
Why oh why do you kids like the poo? Word has it your body must need nutrients from it. Hope your tummy feels better! Kisses from Dancer, Brie and Jeanie~your fans! ???


----------



## Thalie

Dear Sir Barnaby,

Making your mum look just like you by headbutting her in the face was a move a gentleman of your quality might have avoided. Your bump will not go down faster if she has one also. I hope you both will look like yourselves soon. On the other hand, I must confess a complete admiration and understanding about the droppings. I unfortunately have no access to any (except when one of the neighbor's cat deposits his gifts on our lawn) but I can assure you I would partake of them more than willingly. Do you by chance like to rub yourself in them too. I have found this to be a more than pleasurable activity. My person thinks otherwise and insists on cleaning me to make those wonderful smells disappear.

Your admirer, 

Col, the Imp.


----------



## dborgers

Barnaby, they have this neat thing now called "Photoshop" that can take the swelling out of your face.

Let your mom get loads of pictures. And no more headbutting. You aren't a goat, ya know ... LOL


----------



## swishywagga

Thalie said:


> Dear Sir Barnaby,
> 
> Making your mum look just like you by headbutting her in the face was a move a gentleman of your quality might have avoided. Your bump will not go down faster if she has one also. I hope you both will look like yourselves soon. On the other hand, I must confess a complete admiration and understanding about the droppings. I unfortunately have no access to any (except when one of the neighbor's cat deposits his gifts on our lawn) but I can assure you I would partake of them more than willingly. Do you by chance like to rub yourself in them too. I have found this to be a more than pleasurable activity. My person thinks otherwise and insists on cleaning me to make those wonderful smells disappear.
> 
> Your admirer,
> 
> Col, the Imp.



Dear Col, the Imp 

Thanks for your note, I suggested to my mum that I send you some droppings in the mail, there is plenty for everyone and freshly laid too!. Mum said no because your humans wouldn't appreciate them. That's the trouble with humans you see they are not as intelligent as us dogs. I did try also try to roll in the big messy pile that the giant dawgies left (think they are called horses or something), but mum pulled me back with the thing she has hooked onto my collar, I still haven't grasped the concept of that one either!. I hope you have a great Sunday and thank you again for writing to me. 

With best doggie wishes, 

Sir Barnaby


----------



## Cuddysmom

You crack me up, B!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi to you and Barnaby :wavey: , how's he doing?


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to say hi to you and Barnaby :wavey: , how's he doing?


Thanks Hollie, he's doing great. Had a few of his gulping incidents recently, but after eating lots of grass he looks at me as if to say 'what's all the fuss about'!. He has been busy with his Forum Doggie Advice Column and generally being his silly senior self. Every day is a blessing, he keeps us smiling!. Hoping you and the pups are all okx


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thanks Hollie, he's doing great. Had a few of his gulping incidents recently, but after eating lots of grass he looks at me as if to say 'what's all the fuss about'!. He had been busy with his Forum Doggie Advice Column and generally being his silly senior self. Every day is a blessing, he keeps us smiling!. Hoping you and the pups are all okx


Aw, glad to hear that he's doing well and keeping you smiling. Yes, ours are all okay too thanks. Sammy has just been on a big walk and is asleep on the sofa. Tizer and Eddie are waiting to go out on their walk, it's getting dark so early now...winter is on the way!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Aw, glad to hear that he's doing well and keeping you smiling. Yes, ours are all okay too thanks. Sammy has just been on a big walk and is asleep on the sofa. Tizer and Eddie are waiting to go out on their walk, it's getting dark so early now...winter is on the way!


I know, Autumn is almost here. Loved the photo you posted of your three boys. Eddie looks especially regal!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Brie and I send you all hugs and we'll wishes. Please give Mr. B an extra treat and ear rub for us! Brie would love to see another picture of Barnaby. She is madly in love with the boys..teens! ???


----------



## Cuddysmom

Bet he can't wait for autumn. Poor old man!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

JeanieBeth said:


> Brie and I send you all hugs and we'll wishes. Please give Mr. B an extra treat and ear rub for us! Brie would love to see another picture of Barnaby. She is madly in love with the boys..teens! ???


Thanks Aunt Jeanie, mum gave me an extra treat and an ear rub. Please tell Brie I can send her a signed photo of me if she would like! xxxxx


----------



## GoldenCamper

We see the very start of Autumn too, best ever part of the year. Fiona sends kisses to your handsome boy ;


----------



## swishywagga

Aw, Barnaby is blushing!. Quite agree Autumn is the best season of the year.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hello Barnababy Boy, just thinking of you with a smile.


----------



## elly

Hey lovely Barnaby! The boys and I are just dropping by to give kisses and licks. By the way... Im kissing and they are licking  x


----------



## swishywagga

*Howloween Party 2013 Boat Picture*

Barnaby wanted me to post this for those who remember it, what a great picture. And a big thank you to Steve (GoldenCamper)!. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...sion/244289-howloween-story-boat-picture.html


----------



## HolDaisy

Ah yes, the halloween boat picture! I had totally forgotten about that, thanks for reminding me


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I have never seen this before, cute  Thank you Mr. Barnaby


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Thanks Aunt Jeanie, mum gave me an extra treat and an ear rub. Please tell Brie I can send her a signed photo of me if she would like! xxxxx


Oh Barnaby please don't tease Brie! Of course she would love a signed photo, but a picture would be great!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Wish I could see pictures on my phone ;(

How's the old man doing? Staying cool??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Wish I could see pictures on my phone ;(
> 
> How's the old man doing? Staying cool??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's doing well thanks. Last night he took me back to his puppy days when we encountered a family of hedgehogs on our late walk. He was so funny, he hasn't come across any in years, leaning his head to one side and then jumping back when he touched one of the prickles. He is such a silly, funny boy! :roflmao:


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I wish I could have seen that  Good boy, Mr. Barnaby 
I love hedgehogs, we have them in Germany as well, grew up seeing them. None here in Tennessee though.


----------



## Cuddysmom

To be a fly on the wall!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hi, Barnaby! You are so full of life and fun and make us look at aging as a good time for us, too. We look up to you as a good example, especially since you have your blog and are helping and listening to other dogs (and cats). Your Mum must be very proud of you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby you're such a little cutie 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barnaby, I would have loved to see you with the Hedgehogs, what a fun adventure that must have been. 

We don't have them here either, but we do have a lot of raccoons and opossums.


----------



## hotel4dogs

just stopping by to say hi to my buddy Barnaby!


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Hi, Barnaby! You are so full of life and fun and make us look at aging as a good time for us, too. We look up to you as a good example, especially since you have your blog and are helping and listening to other dogs (and cats). Your Mum must be very proud of you!


Thanks for your lovely comments. I am SO proud of Barnaby, and have I mentioned how much I love him!! :


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thanks for your lovely comments. I am SO proud of Barnaby, and have I mentioned how much I love him!! :


We all love Barnaby : Have a great weekend!


----------



## elly

Barnaby you are too funny! When I worked at a vets we had some orphaned baby hedgehogs..hoglets.. to look after. They were the sweetest funniest little things  
I have just been to a favourite place of your Mums today, you must ask her to take you there one day!  Theres a lovely beach!


----------



## JeanieBeth

We loved the boat picture Barnaby and found you right away! 
Brie and I send you and mum hugs! ????


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> Barnaby you are too funny! When I worked at a vets we had some orphaned baby hedgehogs..hoglets.. to look after. They were the sweetest funniest little things
> I have just been to a favourite place of your Mums today, you must ask her to take you there one day!  Theres a lovely beach!


Hi Auntie Elly, Chester and Manny, mum has promised to take me to the special beach one day, maybe we can visit you as well and have tea and custard creams! :wavey:


----------



## laprincessa

Good morning, Sir Barnaby!


----------



## dborgers

Hi Barnaby :wave:


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Hi Barnaby :wave:


Hi Uncle Danny, 
Mum calls you The Piano Man, I wanted to say a big doggie thank you for writing and singing that lovely song you wrote for my special golden girl Tiny. I sure hope she can hear it at the bridge, whilst eating her favourite tomatoes!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> Hi Auntie Elly, Chester and Manny, mum has promised to take me to the special beach one day, maybe we can visit you as well and have tea and custard creams! :wavey:



We must, we must! :woot2::woot2:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Danny, where is the song you wrote??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Cuddysmom said:


> Danny, where is the song you wrote?


Which one?


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Danny, where is the song you wrote??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Here is Danny's version of Tiny Dancer


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Did you and Barnaby have a good weekend?
Hope it was filled with some fun adventures.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Did you and Barnaby have a good weekend?
> Hope it was filled with some fun adventures.


Hi!, yes we had a quiet weekend. Barnaby had another one of his grass eating episodes, but he is fine today, behaving like a complete fool stealing the dirty laundry and generally making mischief. Hoping you had a good one with your two golden treasures!


----------



## GoldenNewbee

Feel better, dear Barnaby! (HUG)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Oh Barnaby, mom thinks you're stealing the dirty laundry when you're only trying to help her with it. 

Good to hear he's doing alright after the grass eating.


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Here is Danny's version of Tiny Dancer
> 
> TINY DANCER - Live at Tinyfest - YouTube


The song is as beautiful as she is. Tiny Dancer was the song Dan and I sang to our Dancer, it was what we softly sang to her on her way to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Barnaby loves his greens momma! Brie's nickname in the neighborhood was goat, she used to do the same until I started giving her a bit of kale. :what: Go figure!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hi!, yes we had a quiet weekend. Barnaby had another one of his grass eating episodes, but he is fine today, behaving like a complete fool stealing the dirty laundry and generally making mischief. Hoping you had a good one with your two golden treasures!


Barnaby is so cute how he helps you do the washing  What a helpful little golden he is!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

HolDaisy said:


> Barnaby is so cute how he helps you do the washing  What a helpful little golden he is!


He's a very special boy, don't find too many males that are willing to help or do laundry, at least in my house anyway..........


----------



## swishywagga

A little video of Sir that I took, I apologise for the quality, he doesn't look quite that white!


----------



## RYAC

I love when our senior goldens get that pep in their step! Very cool video.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. Barnaby, you are a cutie  Lots of squirrels here, you would have so much fun


----------



## Doug

Sir Barnaby you simply amaze me with your charm, wisdom and energiser bunny ways 
Well done for protecting your mum like that!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barnaby, are we sure that someone didn't demote you from the peerage? I'm quite sure you're properly called Lord Barnaby. 

Joker sends you a playful dance and more licks than most friend want to receive. Sunny, a.k.a Miss Fluffy Butt, sends you a wag and a bow.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So in love with that video! What a handsome fella! Thanks for sharing. Hope he's doing well and staying cool. Please administer 4 belly rubs and 2 treats. 

Xoxo
Aunt K


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

Max is coming over to help get that squirrel! 
Sir Barnaby, you are just the best!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Barnaby, you are in such good shape and so energetic for a senior! What is your secret to staying fit and young looking?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barnaby, fun watching your adventure with the squirrel. 
You're such a puppy at heart, great to see you doing so well and enjoying life.


----------



## dborgers

Good work, Barnaby. You let those squirrels know they'd better watch their P's and Q' !! What a good boy  Rudy came over to watch the video, head turning side to side


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Barnaby, you are in such good shape and so energetic for a senior! What is your secret to staying fit and young looking?


Well, I'm quite a laid back kind of guy, I think the secret is knowing you are loved so much, always having a good supply of dirty laundry to steal, a mum who always shares her meals with you, frequent country walks, and a quiet game of chess at the end of the day with my dad!.


----------



## mybuddy

SWEETIE BOY

He is awesome!!!


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby, I had no idea you played chess! You make me smile again and again


----------



## HolDaisy

That's a great video of beautiful Mr Barnaby! He's brilliant for his age, so cheeky and alert  he's just a big puppy at heart! Give him big cuddles from me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Love it! Hugs from Brinkley and I!


----------



## hockeybelle31

Barnaby looks fantastic!!! I hope I can do Fannin the same justice some day  chess at night huh???


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Good work, Barnaby. You let those squirrels know they'd better watch their P's and Q' !! What a good boy  Rudy came over to watch the video, head turning side to side


Aw, that's cute, I remember Barnaby doing the same thing especially at the TV screen when he was younger and his hearing was better!. Give Rudy a big hug from me


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barnaby, you're such a fabulous boy. Not only are you handsome, help with the laundry, you also play chess. I've really impressed. 

You put Remy and Roxy to shame, they need to get with the program.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi all, thanks for your lovely words and wishes. Barnaby continues to do well, apart from a few upset tummy days, which no doubt is down to something he shouldn't have eaten!. DH and are so careful when we are walking that he doesn't eat anything strange, but I have a suspicion he may have been eating acorns, although I haven't actually caught him in the act. He finished his walk this morning with a good old roll on the grass, waving his legs in the air, so I'm guessing he feels pretty good right now!. The hedgehogs continue to amuse and I have trouble pulling him away from them, he is truly fascinated by these prickly little creatures. Hoping you all are having a good weekend :wavey:


----------



## gold4me

Oh Barnaby you are so cute!! I know Gambler would love to help you get that squirrel.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw Mr. Barnaby, don't eat the acorns - they are poisonous. 

I am glad you are feeling better Mr. B, and a good roll in the grass and leaves is always so much fun 

Waiting for you to sneak a hedgehog home with you  

Wishing you all a great Sunday


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Aw Mr. Barnaby, don't eat the acorns - they are poisonous.
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better Mr. B, and a good roll in the grass and leaves is always so much fun
> 
> Waiting for you to sneak a hedgehog home with you
> 
> Wishing you all a great Sunday


Aunt Christa, I will try my best to avoid the acorns but sometimes everything smells so good. Please tell Benny that I hope he is managing to avoid the bad wind machine, wishing you all a great Sunday too!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks, Barnaby. So far, the wind machine has not caught up with the Benny 

Benny still wants to eat mushrooms, acorns have not fallen yet, I bet he would want to take a bite out of them as well - you two are silly naughty boys.


----------



## HolDaisy

Keep having lots of fun Barnaby, we all love to hear about your adventures! I was kind of hoping that Sammy will maybe grow out of the 'eating everything in sight outside' phase...but after meeting Barnaby I think I can assume that he won't grow out of it ever haha  Ah well. Does Barnaby like pine cones too? Sammy is obsessed with them! I spend half my life chucking them back over the fence and then Sammy does everything in his power to scramble them back with his paws.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Keep having lots of fun Barnaby, we all love to hear about your adventures! I was kind of hoping that Sammy will maybe grow out of the 'eating everything in sight outside' phase...but after meeting Barnaby I think I can assume that he won't grow out of it ever haha  Ah well. Does Barnaby like pine cones too? Sammy is obsessed with them! I spend half my life chucking them back over the fence and then Sammy does everything in his power to scramble them back with his paws.


Ha ha!, I have a feeling that Sammy is going to grow up just like Barnaby. He hasn't ever really bothered with pine cones, it's a good job too as I think over the years he's managed to pretty much get into everything else!. Hoping you and the boys are all ok x:wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Ha ha!, I have a feeling that Sammy is going to grow up just like Barnaby. He hasn't ever really bothered with pine cones, it's a good job too as I think over the years he's managed to pretty much get into everything else!. Hoping you and the boys are all ok x:wavey:


Sammy has been a naughty golden tonight. He took off on his walk with his Dad and refused to come back to him, he thought it was much more fun to tease the horses instead...silly Sammy. I think he needs to go back to puppy training, or his little brother Tizer can teach him a thing or two about recalls lol!

Hope that Barnaby is having a nice, relaxing evening :wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Acorns?!? Really?!? Yuk, B! You can do better than that. And I wonder what an acorn would do to your system?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Sir Barnaby seems to be having a few days of on/off tummy upsets. Of course no doubt he is getting into something that I haven't noticed, around here at the moment we seem to have an abundance of extremely appetizing golden delights. Just today on our walk we came across the following:- two dead pigeons, a dead rabbit, a dead hedgehog (very sad) and a baby squirrel. :doh: I can't believe 14 years on I am having to constantly pull him back, no wonder I walk with my head permanently bent down looking at everything on the pavement and beyond. He is however, still continuing to assure me he is forever the puppy falling in a heap and going into a beg on his back with his legs in the air. As always, everyday is a blessing x :--crazy:


----------



## Doug

We all have tummy upsets every now and again after eating indulgent things that we shouldn't. Glad to hear that it hasn't got in the way of your entertaining ways Barnaby!!
I hope that your tum settles down soon


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I'm sorry to hear about Barnaby's tummy troubles.

I didn't think there were squirrels in the UK.


Max


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Barnaby, you boys all seem to enjoy your wildlife snacks! You had an especially good banquet set out before you on your walk today. Be easy on your Mum -- try not to tug too hard and pull her arm off when you are going after those snacks. Wrigley woke me up at 2:30 this morning to investigate which critter was on the move in our back yard -- a raccoon or 'possum? They leave some especially tasty treats for him.:yuck: Worse than that, Roxi likes to do the "shoulder roll" on those things . I hope you don't do that to _your_ Mum!

No matter what you babies do, we love you all! How can we not?!


----------



## swishywagga

PrincessDaisy said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Barnaby's tummy troubles.
> 
> I didn't think there were squirrels in the UK.
> 
> 
> Max


Oh yes, we have many varieties of squirrels over here, I don't care how they are served, boiled, roasted, grilled, barbecued, fried etc ...... .But seriously we have loads and in order to catch one you have to climb up a tree and act like a nut!, you will surmise I have been very successful in this endeavour! Barnaby x :roflmao:


----------



## cgriffin

Yikes, so many dead animals, I would be worried what on earth happened to them. I am glad Mr. Barnaby did not snack on them though. 

I hope Mr. Barnaby's tummy feels better soon!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope Barnaby's tummy settles, try him on some plain rice and chicken and see if that helps him a little bit. He's such an inquisitive senior golden, I didn't know it was possible for a dog to want to eat so many ridiculous things outside until we got Sammy! The irony is with Sammy is he doesn't even eat his own food half the time and is happier munching on a pine cone or stick looking out the corner of his eye knowing he's winding me up lol.

Feel better soon Mr Barnaby and stop eating sillies outside, you're worrying your Mom lots. I bet if you and Sammy got together the pair of you would probably eat half the things in the garden


----------



## dborgers

Barnaby, get well soon, buddy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aw, Sir Barnaby, I hope your tummy gets better! We have the opposite problem from Sammy. Brinkley eats all of his food and ANYTHING else he can find! Sticks are a favorite delicacy.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barnaby, you are a character. You and Joker must have studied the same anti-aging plan, refusing to act your age. Keep up the good work!


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Barnaby, you are a character. You and Joker must have studied the same anti-aging plan, refusing to act your age. Keep up the good work!


Thanks Lucy, he certainly is a character, you know it's funny he still has the puppy brain but with the senior body. He looks at me sometimes when we are out walking as if to say "I don't understand why my legs don't move the way they used to"!. There's certainly nothing wrong with the nose though. :wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

BARNABY

Hope you feel better soon! Lay off the squirrels!


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> Thanks Lucy, he certainly is a character, you know it's funny he still has the puppy brain but with the senior body. He looks at me sometimes when we are out walking as if to say "I don't understand why my legs don't move they way they used to"!. There's certainly nothing wrong with the nose though. :wavey:


This is so familiar! Joker was an escape artist in his youth and gleefully go for unauthorized expeditions into the woods behind our house. He still wants to chase squirrels and race deer along the fence line, but his back legs simply refuse. He does, however, do wonderful back dances, snorting and wriggling and waving his legs in the air. His years of practice at persuading me to do what he wants are paying off big time, as what he wants is often part of my dinner...if not all of it. 

Happy weekend! :wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom

No more squirrels, sir! That'll def give you a tummy ache! Glad you're doing ok. Love ya!

Aunt Karen 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a great weekend Barnaby full of lots of nice walks, treats, naps and plenty of senior naughty-ness 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hi Barnaby!! How's your weekend! You know Barnaby, sometimes when I walk by a window and see my reflection I think "who is that?" I don't see myself as a senior~phiff..Age really is just a number my sweet Barnaby! Keep showing everybody how it's done!! Hugs and ear rubs! ? Jeanie and Brie


----------



## swishywagga

Mum heard this funny song today, she says she remembers it from when she was a pup!. Apparently there was a lady called Barbara Woodhouse who was a dog trainer. I don't know what a dog trainer is, mum says that she wouldn't make a good one!, Love Barnaby x . Mum says she has posted the song below!


----------



## swishywagga

Here is the song


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm dying!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Barnaby. I've been catching up on your adventures. I always love your updates. Hugs and I hope your tummy is feeling better today


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, just listened to the song, Barnaby  Is mommy singing that for you every day now? hahaha


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> LOL, just listened to the song, Barnaby  Is mommy singing that for you every day now? hahaha


I have to admit it is addictive!. In his days of better hearing, listening to the word "WALKIES" in that shrill tone would have sent him bananas!.

Barnaby started limping badly yesterday, so he has been restricted to very short walks/bathroom breaks. Today he seems much better, don't really know what could have triggered it for sure but I have an idea. Yesterday I was sitting on the bed pairing up some socks and Barnaby was just staring and looking, he doesn't/can't jump on the bed anymore but decided to hook two paws on the edge and try to steal a pair anyway. he seemed to land back down ok, but about 5 minutes later I noticed he was limping so that may well have been it:doh:. In addition to this when DH and I were out with him yesterday evening he started to limp on the right front paw also. We came home and I rinsed it in warm water which he hates and out popped an acorn shell, so we had two poorly paws in one day. Hoping that the rest of the day is better for him, no doubt of course the senior madness will return soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Awww, poor Barnaby, sounds to me like he needs a little foot massage!! Send him hugs from me!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, poor Mr. Barnaby! Maybe you need booties for your walks and not acting like a spring chicken by trying to climb the bed to steal socks.  You silly old man - but we love you!! I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Oh, Barnaby, we are so sorry that your foot is sore. You old boys need to be a little more careful now. Wrigley hurt his foot yesterday, too, because he jumped off the bed onto the hard floor. We have a padded step platform for him to jump on, but he didn't use it because he was too excited that his Uncle Randal was at the door.


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Oh, Barnaby, we are so sorry that your foot is sore. You old boys need to be a little more careful now. Wrigley hurt his foot yesterday, too, because he jumped off the bed onto the hard floor. We have a padded step platform for him to jump on, but he didn't use it because he was too excited that his Uncle Randal was at the door.


That's exactly right, I tell him to be more careful, if only they could understand what we mean!. The puppy brain in a senior body, of course we will all be like that one day. On a good note he did his rounds tonight which he wasn't up to doing yesterday, emptying the laundry basket and then rummaging through the clean pile. He also cleared a generous bowl of food and helped me finish my dinner. Barnaby sends you all a special senior hug:wavey:


----------



## *Laura*

Special hugs right back at you Barnaby  .


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw, I hope your paws are a little bit better today Barnaby, sounds like a rest day is exactly what you need  Glad to hear that he's been busy helping you sort the laundry - what a helpful golden you are! Sending big hugs back :heartbeat:311hi-thu


----------



## dborgers

Barnaby, just kick back on a couch and let your mom wait on you hand and foot. Hope you feel better really soon, buddy


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Barnaby, just kick back on a couch and let your mom wait on you hand and foot. Hope you feel better really soon, buddy


This made me laugh, I have been his doggie servant for almost 14 years!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barnaby, really glad to hear you're feeling better and back to enjoying your mischief.


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> This made me laugh, I have been his doggie servant for almost 14 years!


 I'm talking 'spoon feeding' Egyptian pharaoh 'fanning with a palm frond' level LOL


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking of Barnaby!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Sir Barnaby today? 
Hope you and he are having a great weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How's Sir Barnaby today?
> Hope you and he are having a great weekend.


Hi!, Barnaby is feeling good today, he was very enthusiastic on his walk this morning, in fact I had to slow down the pace as he sometimes misses his pawing when he walks fast!. It's great to see him feeling better, poor old boy the other day he wasn't his usual self, am guessing his arthritis was making him feel a bit under the weather. He has had a nice dog nap and was on the computer earlier working on his Doggie Advice Column. You know sometimes he really hogs the keyboard and I have to wait my turn! Wishing you all a great weekend!:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, you make me laugh, haha. 

I am glad Mr. Barnaby is doing well and hogging the computer, LOL


----------



## Cuddysmom

So glad he's got his pep back! Save that energy for the column, old man!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sir Barnaby, this is Joker, borrowing my mum's fingers and channeling my message through her. She took Sunny and me with her to the beach! I got to dabble my toes in the ocean and smell so many wonderful new things.  I think every senior Golden should get a week at the beach at least once every year.

Tail wags and ear lickings from my pack to yours.


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Sir Barnaby, this is Joker, borrowing my mum's fingers and channeling my message through her. She took Sunny and me with her to the beach! I got to dabble my toes in the ocean and smell so many wonderful new things.  I think every senior Golden should get a week at the beach at least once every year.
> 
> Tail wags and ear lickings from my pack to yours.


Hi Joker, so nice to hear from you, glad you had fun at the beach. I used to like it there but now I find it a wee bit cold on my paws. I am glad that you are keeping well, you are two weeks older than me, so nice to have another millennium golden friend!. Hugs and rubs back to you!


----------



## hubbub

It warms my heart on this cooler morning to hear Barnaby is feeling better and has some pep back to his step


----------



## GoldenNewbee

Dear Uncle Barnaby! I'm so happy to hear that you're feeling better. Sending lots of Golden love and energy!!!

Sigh... Okay, so here's the deal. I have another situation for which I need your expert Golden advice for my mom! You see...I LOVE to visit Nana (who will be 13 in Golden years and I think that works out to be like 90 human years...) I love Nana so and she loves me SO much and she let's me do anything I want. She sneaks food to me at the table and gives me those treats that I really shouldn't have (so says Mom) b/c I get itchy. She has a pond at her house and I run and play and fetch sticks and swim as much as I want. Then when I come inside, I like to sit on Nana's lap and give her kisses on her mouth. But, mom always stops me and tells me to get DOWN. What's up with this, Nana is not too small...we're about the same size (80 lbs) and they tell me I'm a big boy. Nana likes me to be on her lap and give her kisses b/c she giggles a lot. So, How do I get mom to understand that it's OK!

Thank you, Uncle Barnaby!

Murphy


----------



## swishywagga

GoldenNewbee said:


> Dear Uncle Barnaby! I'm so happy to hear that you're feeling better. Sending lots of Golden love and energy!!!
> 
> Sigh... Okay, so here's the deal. I have another situation for which I need your expert Golden advice for my mom! You see...I LOVE to visit Nana (who will be 13 in Golden years and I think that works out to be like 90 human years...) I love Nana so and she loves me SO much and she let's me do anything I want. She sneaks food to me at the table and gives me those treats that I really shouldn't have (so says Mom) b/c I get itchy. She has a pond at her house and I run and play and fetch sticks and swim as much as I want. Then when I come inside, I like to sit on Nana's lap and give her kisses on her mouth. But, mom always stops me and tells me to get DOWN. What's up with this, Nana is not too small...we're about the same size (80 lbs) and they tell me I'm a big boy. Nana likes me to be on her lap and give her kisses b/c she giggles a lot. So, How do I get mom to understand that it's OK!
> 
> Thank you, Uncle Barnaby!
> 
> Murphy


Hi Murphy,
Thank you for you kind words, I am feeling a lot better. I will write you a reply to your query and post in on my "Dear Uncle Barnaby Thread "which is in the Chit Chat section. I have to go and find my glasses first, I think I left them next to the chess board when I was playing against my dad last night! Uncle B x :bowl:


----------



## GoldenNewbee

Sorry, Uncle Barnaby! I was so eager to write you that I put this on the wrong thread! :/


----------



## JeanieBeth

swishywagga said:


> Here is the song
> 
> 
> Barron Knights - The Sit Song.wmv - YouTube


Lol! Thank you for sharing! Brie and I watched it together - I'm sure she didn't appreciate the humor in it as I did. I swear I heard her say uh oh.


----------



## swishywagga

GoldenNewbee said:


> Sorry, Uncle Barnaby! I was so eager to write you that I put this on the wrong thread! :/


No need to apologise Murphy, mum said she was going to put the link to my thread on but I hate her interfering with my work!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi all!, Barnaby had a very good day on Monday. All afternoon and evening he was doing his rounds and generally making mischief, these so outweigh the not so good days and it really put smiles on both DH and my faces to see him looking and obviously feeling good. On another note we were talking with the vet about pain relief in general. He takes Rimadyl as and when for his arthritis, and we have used this for tooth pain in the past. However, our vet has recently told us that Rimadyl is not generally recommended for use in senior dogs. We have used Metacam in the past but didn't find it quite so effective and he did have some stomach issues. He did say that could we could use good old fashioned Buffered Aspirin (possibly Baby Variety), as we only use the pain relievers as and when and not constantly. I would appreciate any thoughts on this. I have read numerous times that Aspirin is safe to give in the short term for pain relief. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. I have stopped myself from reading numerous pages of conflicting information on the internet for fear of it making me even more paranoid!


----------



## hubbub

I can't speak to the aspirin and don't know if Adequan is an option for you, but it helped my girl more than anything else we had ever tried. It truly was a miracle for her 

Hugs to Barnaby please


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hmmm. Excellent question. I'd like to know the answer myself...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Barnaby has had a good couple of days, that's what we like to hear! Sorry I don't have any advice regarding painkillers/aspirin, but I'm sure that others will be able to give you some thoughts on this. Sending hugs to Barnaby from a sleepy Mr Sammy  He's worn himself out getting lots of fusses today!


----------



## cgriffin

I don't know why your vet would say the buffered aspirin is better than Rimadyl. Rimadyl has been around for a long time and I also gave it to Toby for his arthritis issues when the Metacam did not work anymore. 

I would not give aspirin, buffered or not - I think it is a lot harder on the tummy than Rimadyl.

My vet prescribed Femotidine 20 mg once a day for Toby to prevent tummy issues with NSAIDS. I think that is about the same stuff as Pepcid AC for humans. Maybe you might want to ask the vet about that. 

Other than that, like Hubbub said, there are Adequan injections, fish oil supplements, glucosamine chondroitin supplements to help with the arthritic issues. For pain meds there is also Tramadol - but it is not an anti-inflammatory, it is usually for post-op pain relief but it is often given in dogs that do not tolerate NSAIDS or when NSAIDS are not enough to supplement pain relief. It does make a bit sleepy and sedate though. 

There are other meds on the market as well such as Gabapentin and something else that I just cannot remember the name of. I did not try those with Toby since my vet did not carry them.

Another thought also - maybe Mr. Barnaby would enjoy some acupuncture ? I was going to try that next with Toby but we ran out of time.


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> I don't know why your vet would say the buffered aspirin is better than Rimadyl. Rimadyl has been around for a long time and I also gave it to Toby for his arthritis issues when the Metacam did not work anymore.
> 
> I would not give aspirin, buffered or not - I think it is a lot harder on the tummy than Rimadyl.
> 
> My vet prescribed Femotidine 20 mg once a day for Toby to prevent tummy issues with NSAIDS. I think that is about the same stuff as Pepcid AC for humans. Maybe you might want to ask the vet about that.
> 
> Other than that, like Hubbub said, there are Adequan injections, fish oil supplements, glucosamine chondroitin supplements to help with the arthritic issues. For pain meds there is also Tramadol - but it is not an anti-inflammatory, it is usually for post-op pain relief but it is often given in dogs that do not tolerate NSAIDS or when NSAIDS are not enough to supplement pain relief. It does make a bit sleepy and sedate though.
> 
> There are other meds on the market as well such as Gabapentin and something else that I just cannot remember the name of. I did not try those with Toby since my vet did not carry them.
> 
> Another thought also - maybe Mr. Barnaby would enjoy some acupuncture ? I was going to try that next with Toby but we ran out of time.


 Thanks Christa, to be honest I thought the same thing when he mentioned Aspirin, our previous vet said it was ok to give Paracetamol for pain relief in small doses and only for a few days . I am concerned, particularly after having read about the dangers of giving human medicine to dogs. We have used Rimadyl over the years as and when, and I wasn't concerned about any side effects with older dogs until he mentioned it. I think that I annoyed him by asking so many questions but that is just the way I am!. It looks like I will be speaking with him again, although to be honest I am leaning towards a second opinion. Thanks for the advice I really appreciate it.


----------



## cgriffin

You are very welcome. It is so hard to see our babies grow old and have arthritis and we so want to help them and make them feel better, but also do the right thing. It can get really confusing especially if you weigh in side effects, efficacy and sadly, their age.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My bridge boy was on Tramadol, he previously was on Deramaxx but had to be taken off of it due to his bloodwork results. My Vet did not recommend Rimadyl due to his age and the side effects of it. He was Barnaby's age when he was put on the Tramadol.

My current guys get a Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM tablet daily. It is a joint supplement not a pain reliever. I give Roxy who will be 10 in Dec. a *Canine* Aspirin when needed. So far my Vet has not recommended Rimadyl for her, in the future I will probably have to decide on something to give her though.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Our vet has also recommended a buffered aspirin product. As I understand it, the buffering protects the stomach and the product is relatively inexpensive and effective compared to other NSAIDS. The latest advice on this subject from our substitute vet is that veterinary oncologists are using a combination of Rimadyl, Tramadol, and gabapentin to control pain and she recommends a similar combination for older dogs with arthritis.

Adequan injections have been a game-changer for Joker in terms of restoring his mobility and quality of life. We will continue this treatment for the rest of his life. He does need a dose of Cerenia immediately after the injection to keep him for tossing his breakfast and otherwise suffering from nausea. It's definitely worth it for my boy.

Joker and Sunny send their best to Sir Barnaby. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Our vet has also recommended a buffered aspirin product. As I understand it, the buffering protects the stomach and the product is relatively inexpensive and effective compared to other NSAIDS. The latest advice on this subject from our substitute vet is that veterinary oncologists are using a combination of Rimadyl, Tramadol, and gabapentin to control pain and she recommends a similar combination for older dogs with arthritis.
> 
> Adequan injections have been a game-changer for Joker in terms of restoring his mobility and quality of life. We will continue this treatment for the rest of his life. He does need a dose of Cerenia immediately after the injection to keep him for tossing his breakfast and otherwise suffering from nausea. It's definitely worth it for my boy.
> 
> Joker and Sunny send their best to Sir Barnaby. :wavey:


 Lucy, thanks for your advice, it's hard to make the right choice when thinking of changing medication, knowing that ALL carry the risk of side effects especially now that our boy is 14. Today, Barnaby continues to remind me that he still has a spring in his step by greeting me at the door, stuffie in mouth whilst doing back happy dances. We have shortened his walks slightly even though he wants to carry on, I feel that he certainly hasn't been so stiff the day after. We now just have to avoid the acorns that for some reason he keeps managing to get caught in between his toes!, Wishing you all a great weekend x:wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. Barnaby, no stepping on the mean acorns, please!

Have a great weekend as well


----------



## dborgers

You're a wonderful mom. Thanks for the continued updates 

Again, I love your JFK paraphrased quote!!  "Ich bin ein Barnabyer"


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> You're a wonderful mom. Thanks for the continued updates
> 
> Again, I love your JFK paraphrased quote!!  "Ich bin ein Barnabyer"


Thanks Danny you're very kind. "Ich bin ein Barnabyer", just gave me the biggest laugh!:wave:


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby doing backwards happy dances, I love it 
It's really tough seeing them get older, poor Eddie isn't as good on his paws as he used to be, but it always makes us smile when he has outbursts and bounds like a puppy. Barnaby is a little star and he has lots of people that adore him all over the world. Wishing you and your special senior gold a great weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Aw Barnaby doing backwards happy dances, I love it
> It's really tough seeing them get older, poor Eddie isn't as good on his paws as he used to be, but it always makes us smile when he has outbursts and bounds like a puppy. Barnaby is a little star and he has lots of people that adore him all over the world. Wishing you and your special senior gold a great weekend.


Hollie, thank you for the lovely words. Please give Eddie an extra special cuddle from me and I hope you all have a wonderful weekend x :wavey:


----------



## elly

Sending gentle hugs to Mr Barnaby! Laughing at the image of acorn toe slippers! But ouch...stay away from the acorns Mr B!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

You're doing a great job. Keep it up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Sir Barnaby doing today? 

Have to agree, acorns are a real nuisance.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Sending you and Barnaby hugs and smoochies! ?


----------



## swishywagga

Hi everyone, thanks for all the good wishes. We are all fine, Barnaby is enjoying the much cooler Autumn temperatures and it's nice to see him not puffing so much when we are out walking. On a funny note, he gave us a laugh the other day when somehow he managed to get his leg caught in DH's undies and was hobbling around the room like a Pirate!!. Hugs and rubs sent to you all from me and Mr B x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Barnaby is doing well and enjoying the fall temps. 

Only Barnaby could get caught in his daddy's undies, what a boy.


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, I just pictured Mr. Barnaby in your husband's undies, what a sight it must have been. No photo? 

Lots of hugs and belly rubs from me and slobbery kisses from the Benny and Dachsi for the Mr. B.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Tell me you have undie pictures!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my. I can picture it!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Barnaby, you are such a clown! Thanks for a good laugh!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Barnaby the only time you don't make me smile is when you make me laugh!!! Hugs big guy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Barnaby, you crack me up!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> LOL, I just pictured Mr. Barnaby in your husband's undies, what a sight it must have been. No photo?
> 
> Lots of hugs and belly rubs from me and slobbery kisses from the Benny and Dachsi for the Mr. B.


I ran to get a photo or video but I wasn't quick enough and he managed to free himself, he looked so funny, I am sure it would have been good enough for one of those silly tv video programmes!:doh:


----------



## hubbub

Silly Barnaby brings a smile to my face over and over again! Please give him some hugs from me


----------



## swishywagga

hubbub said:


> Silly Barnaby brings a smile to my face over and over again! Please give him some hugs from me


Hugs gratefully received and delivered!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Oh Barnaby you make me smile! Keep up the silliness! It keeps us all young! ???


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha aw Barnaby bless you, you're such a little comedian


----------



## dborgers

Please give Barnaby a scritch ... and juicy pot roast from us


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Haha aw Barnaby bless you, you're such a little comedian


Hi Aunt Hollie!, you know I think it runs in my fur family as my Dad's Kennel Club name was Cinmarsh Comedian, and my Grandfathers was Cinmarsh Casanova, I think I am a bit of both don't you !!!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Please give Barnaby a scritch ... and juicy pot roast from us


Thank you for the scritch Uncle Danny!. Mum does a very good Roast Beef and Yorkshire Pudding, although she does try and get me to eat some carrots and things with it!:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Roast Beef and Yorkshire pudding and carrots sounds really good to me, I know Remy and Roxy sure would think so too.

Anymore lingerie modeling Barnaby? We all know you're just practicing for your Calvin Klein photo shoot.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sir Barnaby, thank you for giving me a good laugh this morning. The thought of you in dad's undies makes me grin every time I remember it. 

Joker is not doing so well today, but he sends you a nuzzle and offer to lick any part of you that he can get to...if only in his dreams. Sunny would love to play, but she might be too rough for you, frenzied wild child that she is. 

Have a lovely weekend! :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Did Sir Barnaby have a good weekend?


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Did Sir Barnaby have a good weekend?


Hi, Barnaby had a rough night on Saturday, swallowing and desperate to get outside and eat grass. DH and I took it in turns to go out with him as his sight isn't is good as it used to be and I worry he might trip. Sunday he wasn't his usual self, but ate all his evening meal and did a little rubby face thing on the carpet. This morning he was much better, we went for a half hour walk and he is back to his naughty self now. I am just waiting for all the grass to come through now (if you know what I mean!), and hope that all passes comfortably, poor old boy. Thanks everyone for your good wishes and support. Mr B sends you all a big senior hug x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Poor Mr. B!! I sure hope he starts feeling 196% better. Hugs to you all


----------



## hockeybelle31

swishywagga said:


> I am just waiting for all the grass to come through now (if you know what I mean!), and hope that all passes comfortably, poor old boy. Thanks everyone for your good wishes and support. Mr B sends you all a big senior hug x


Fannin likes to call that making mom do a magic trick... when the grass gets "stuck". Never fails, it is always on busy Lenox Road just as everyone is getting out of work. We have brought many people to tears of laughter on the side of the road. Lord have mercy.

Barnaby we send you BIG BIG BIG hugs and kisses! :smooch:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Barnaby sure keeps you on your toes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Barnaby had a rough night of it. Good to hear he's feeling better and I hope the grass has passed.


----------



## swishywagga

hockeybelle31 said:


> Fannin likes to call that making mom do a magic trick... when the grass gets "stuck". Never fails, it is always on busy Lenox Road just as everyone is getting out of work. We have brought many people to tears of laughter on the side of the road. Lord have mercy.
> 
> Barnaby we send you BIG BIG BIG hugs and kisses! :smooch:


This made me smile, the same thing has happened to us on many an occasion. I have often thought if anyone else has gone through this. Trying to pull that final piece without feeling totally humiliated as the cars pass by pointing and laughing!. Fortunately, for us recently we have managed to make it to the more quiet and discreet wooded area where my boy can do the necessary without fear of embarrassment (as he told me there maybe girls watching). I am pleased to report that all has passed through with a little assistance from me, of course like you all I will do anything to help, he gave me a little look as if to say "thanks mum, that's much better".:--shyly:


----------



## cgriffin

Aw Mr. Barnaby, mommy helped you - I am glad. I had that with my boys before too - it happens. I am glad you are feeling better 

Hugs being send your way


----------



## Cuddysmom

Haha!! Love this


----------



## hotel4dogs

Barnaby, you need to demand much higher quality greens than grass!!! Perhaps some lightly sauteed baby spinach?


----------



## wjane

Thanks for the chuckle - glad Barnaby is doing OK.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby, glad to hear that you're doing okay. Eddie has a big love of grass, even now at the age of 9 he won't stop. Hope that you've been managing to keep dry during the torrential rain the past few days, we've had to towel dry Sammy a lot! He loves just standing in the rain contemplating life. Sending Mr.B a big cuddle from me and the boys


----------



## hubbub

Been there - grass, pine needles and more. What we'll do for our loved ones


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We love you, Barnaby! You are a source of much joy and laughter for us!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Did not know sweet Barnaby is running weekly show, will have to visit this thread more often. Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## Doug

So glad to hear that you are a lot better Barnaby!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Barnaby?? How are you?! 2 treats from AK!


----------



## *Laura*

Barnaby I'm glad you're feeling better. Hugs to you and your Mom


----------



## swishywagga

Hi everyone, we have had a couple of days of funny tummies but things seem to have settled down this morning and Barnaby was keen to go for his stroll even in the high winds we have at the moment (it's better than the wind he has been producing over the last couple of days though)!. I have virtually stopped feeding kibble of any description now as it certainly seems to make things worse, also I have noticed that his eyes and nose are a lot drier in the mornings so I am assuming that he definitely has some sort of allergy issue there. Something happened when we were out that made me sad. A lady in her car stopped and asked for directions to the Pet Crematorium, she was visibly upset and had her dog in the back seat. I told her where it was and she drove off, I felt terrible that I didn't have the chance to say that I was so very sorry for her loss. It made me feel so selfish and awful especially as I had Barnaby with me . However I got to thinking about Danny's Andy and "Carpe Diem", and know that we must all treasure every day. We came home and put the radio on and a song that both Barnaby and I like was playing, so we had a little dance this afternoon to lighten the mood.


----------



## swishywagga

Here is the song!.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am sorry Mr. B is having some allergy issues - it is the season - same here. Allergies in full swing for human and pet alike. 
I feel bad for the lady but I am so happy that Mr. B is doing good and keeping us entertained  Keep dancing with your mom Mr. B and we will also forgive your windy situation 

Hugs!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that Barnaby has been having some tummy troubles, hope that he's feeling a little better. Aw I feel sorry for that lady, sometimes you don't have chance to say what you meant to, so try not to feel too bad. 

I love that Barnaby had a dance with you and that song is perfect to lighten the mood. Every time I hear that now it will make me think of your boy  Hope that Barnaby isn't getting too windswept in these terrible storms. Sammy loves it because it's blown hundreds of pine cones off the trees...:doh:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Do not feel bad about not giving condolences at the time to the lady. She won't ever forget your kindness for directions and would certainly want to thank many times over for what you did!

I am glad Mr B continues to do well in general  Always something I know. My just turned 12yr old Fiona sends kisses :smooch:

Pencil full of lead, my goodness, that surprised me. I like the song too  You will like this one.

[vimeo]32371160[/vimeo]


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly. Each day is a gift!


----------



## swishywagga

GoldenCamper said:


> Do not feel bad about not giving condolences at the time to the lady. She won't ever forget your kindness for directions and would certainly want to thank many times over for what you did!
> 
> I am glad Mr B continues to do well in general  Always something I know. My just turned 12yr old Fiona sends kisses :smooch:
> 
> Pencil full of lead, my goodness, that surprised me. I like the song too  You will like this one.
> 
> [vimeo]32371160[/vimeo]


Thank you Steve, that is just wonderful. It sums up everything, a happy song and happy goldens!. Hugs and kisses sent right back to the beautiful Fiona. I hope you had the best birthday ever sweet girl x:wave:


----------



## dborgers

Barnaby, glad you're feelling better, buddy. You give such sage advice that your fans will be glad you're back to 100%


----------



## JeanieBeth

Hi Barnaby! Listening to Paole Nutini made me feel better too!! I must find this on Itunes! I think Brie would like it too. I'm so glad your tummy is getting better, big stink eye to food allergies, I say! Mum, keep the fun tunes coming!! Hugs and nose kisses! ? ? Jeanie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Sir Barnaby is having a great weekend!

Each day is a very special gift when you share it with a precious Old Gold.


----------



## Doug

Barnaby I just want to thank you for what turned out to be a whole evening of listening to the fabulous Paulo Nutini. We got distracted and dropped all of the stuff that we were supposed to catch up on and got lost in his music, he does have a great talent of making you feel "alright."

I hope that your feeling as though you have been wearing some "new shoes"and are still singing some "good bye blues" tunes yourself this weekend


----------



## Cuddysmom

What Doug said!!! 

How you feeling, old man???


----------



## swishywagga

Hi from me and Mr B!. Barnaby is doing well, we had a few strange days last week with on/off upset tummies and grass eating frenzies. But so far this week things seems to have settled down, Barnaby has decided that he would like to go for the " a la carte menu" now rather than his usual set menu, and I have been experimenting with various foods trying to get to the bottom of what suits his delicate golden stomach!. He asked me to tell you all that he will select another fun song from his doggie playlist asap (he has a very busy schedule) to keep everyone smiling!. Thank you all so much for your lovely posts. :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Good morning, Mr. B and Nicky. Well, afternoon in your neck of the woods, LOL. 

I am sorry you are still having tummy issues Mr. B. and I hope you mum finds something that you really like and that agrees with your tummy and does not give you too much wind 

Hugs from me and slobber kisses from Ben and Dachsi


----------



## swishywagga

Here is another one of our fun songs, enjoy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

A la carte! Love it!


----------



## swishywagga

:doh:I forgot to mention to add to the madness we had another "Underwear Pirate Hobbling" moment yesterday, only this time he managed to get his paw caught in my bra!. The clocks went back at the weekend and Barnaby now demands his dinner an hour earlier, amazing that he worked it out.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ha! What a picture!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Barnaby you're so funny and such a cheeky little senior 
We don't like the clocks going back here, not good for evening dog walking. Hope that Barnaby has had a nice day!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Brie, Chipper and I are stopping in to dance to a Pencil Full Of Lead with you and Barnaby! I feel so much better now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barnaby, you are such a character especially with your undergarment escapades. 
My Roxy will be demanding her dinner an hour early too when our time changes here this weekend. I don't know how Barnaby is when he's hungry, but my girl becomes a bit of a Diva when she's hungry, she either gets a bit testy or she sits and stares at you....... 

Here's a song you and Barnaby might enjoy, it's a feel good kind of song, guaranteed to make your day a little brighter.


----------



## *Laura*

Hey Barnaby - your stories make me chuckle. Slipping into your Mom's bra brings quite a picture to mind  I'm glad your tummy is settling down


----------



## dborgers

> Barnaby has decided that he would like to go for the " a la carte menu"


How great he has a personal chef who'll cater to him. Chop Chop!! LOL


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Barnaby, you are such a character especially with your undergarment escapades.
> My Roxy will be demanding her dinner an hour early too when our time changes here this weekend. I don't know how Barnaby is when he's hungry, but my girl becomes a bit of a Diva when she's hungry, she either gets a bit testy or she sits and stares at you.......
> 
> Here's a song you and Barnaby might enjoy, it's a feel good kind of song, guaranteed to make your day a little brighter.


Thank you Aunt Sandy, I like that song, I am just like Roxy I just stare at my mum when my tummy needs refilling but she pretends not to see me!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Now we know what your secret to a long and happy life is -- add a little craziness!! You are the one for that! Happy day to you, Barnaby!


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Mr. B and the Bra - a sight to see, I am sure 

I think you have been talking to Ben throughout his puppyhood, haven't you? He has snatched my husband's tidy whities and done zoomies through the yard with them,LOL. He has also snatched a bra, shorts, socks, towels, bathing suit on occasion  Luckily, he is satisfied with carrying them around and not eating them, hahaha.


----------



## mybuddy

eye lobe yoo da bardabee


----------



## love never dies

Happy Halloween Barnaby - any plan today?


----------



## swishywagga

love never dies said:


> Happy Halloween Barnaby - any plan today?


Thank you, Happy Howloween Back to you!. Mum was going to try and dress me up, but I said NO WAY, I have my reputation to think of. I plan to spend this evening with my head in the laundry basket hiding from all the ghosts, I may pop out briefly for a treat and maybe a few tricks. Here is my special scary song for today!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG6oy46qKE4


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thank you, Happy Howloween Back to you!. Mum was going to try and dress me up, but I said NO WAY, I have my reputation to think of. I plan to spend this evening with my head in the laundry basket hiding from all the ghosts, I may pop out briefly for a treat and maybe a few tricks. Here is my special scary song for today!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG6oy46qKE4



Aw Barnaby you make you sure you have lots of fun in the laundry basket  it can be your 'trick' for halloween. I bet your Mom will give you lots of nice treats tonight and perhaps you'll be able to do some dancing around the kitchen to get the party started!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

swishywagga said:


> Thank you Aunt Sandy, I like that song, I am just like Roxy I just stare at my mum when my tummy needs refilling but she pretends not to see me!


Barnaby, here's a trick you might try with your mom from Roxy. If the stare down from a distance doesn't work, get right up in her face and if that still doesn't work, start talking about how hungry you are. After awhile I promise you, she'll give in. 

Sometimes it pays off big time being a Diva, now if only my mom would give me a Snickers like in these commercials, have to work on that a little bit more.


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Thank you, Happy Howloween Back to you!. Mum was going to try and dress me up, but I said NO WAY, I have my reputation to think of. I plan to spend this evening with my head in the laundry basket hiding from all the ghosts, I may pop out briefly for a treat and maybe a few tricks. Here is my special scary song for today!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG6oy46qKE4


Hope you had a beautiful Halloween, Barnaby!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Good morning, Sir Barnaby! Just want to wish you a good day today!


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Good morning, Sir Barnaby! Just want to wish you a good day today!


Thank you so much!, I went for a nice walk this morning, mum calls it treaties now instead of walkies because apparently all I do is stop every ten feet and ask for a treat, I haven't a clue what she is talking about!. I hope you have a lovely day too x


----------



## dborgers

Barnaby, you're a very special boy. Hope you're having fun right now


----------



## cgriffin

Good morning, or good afternoon in your neck of the woods, Mr. B. 
I hope you are having a nice weekend with lots of treaties


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Good morning, or good afternoon in your neck of the woods, Mr. B.
> I hope you are having a nice weekend with lots of treaties


Thank you!, I hope you and the boys are having a nice weekend too!. I have been doing a lot of grass eating as well as insisting for treaties in between :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barnaby, this is Joker, channeling through my Mom again. I hope you are having a splendid weekend.

Are you making sure your people get enough exercise? I do that by insisting that they provide a lot of door service. I open and close my automatic dog door and refuse to actually go through it, repeating this over and over until they give in and open the big sliding door. It's turning cold here, so it usually doesn't take long. And I do have them very well trained. 

We seniors have to stick together. I'm glad you keep sharing tips on how to make life better.


----------



## lhowemt

swishywagga said:


> Thank you so much!, I went for a nice walk this morning, mum calls it treaties now instead of walkies because apparently all I do is stop every ten feet and ask for a treat, I haven't a clue what she is talking about!. I hope you have a lovely day too x


Good job Barnaby. This is Lila. I do the same thing, taught by my big sister black lab Stella (rip). She trained mom well because she was so stiff mom used cookies to keep the walk moving along. Something about having to get to work???? She calls our walks "the cookie parade" and herself a Pez Dispenser, whatever that means.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you're having a nice weekend Barnaby


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Barnaby, this is Joker, channeling through my Mom again. I hope you are having a splendid weekend.
> 
> Are you making sure your people get enough exercise? I do that by insisting that they provide a lot of door service. I open and close my automatic dog door and refuse to actually go through it, repeating this over and over until they give in and open the big sliding door. It's turning cold here, so it usually doesn't take long. And I do have them very well trained.
> 
> We seniors have to stick together. I'm glad you keep sharing tips on how to make life better.


Hi Joker,
Yes I too have my humans well trained, I love your "I want to go out, want to come in trick", I do the same myself. I am so glad to read that you are enjoying your canned food, I am too!!. Hugs and rubs sent to you my special senior friend x


----------



## swishywagga

Hello all from me and Uncle B!. Barnaby had a couple of rough days over the weekend. He wasn't his usual self and spent hours asleep in his bed, rushing every so often outside to go and eat grass. It was one of the rare occasions that he didn't steal any laundry or ask for treats all day, I could hear his tummy gargling and assumed it was a build-up of acid again so gave him an extra dose of Ranitidine which seemed to help, also his back was arched which also happens when he has excess acid. Last night he seemed hungry and I gave him a mixture of pasta and some canned food with tripe (very nice odour from that!), which he loved and dive bombed his bed several times to show his appreciation of a good meal. Today he seems fine, the first thing he did this morning was to steal a pair of dirty socks so I knew he was ok, of course every time this happens I go into worry mode and then try to remind myself that this is how it is now, and that hopefully it will pass. Goodness these senior keep us on our toes. Thanks to all of you for continuing to stop by, Barnaby and I couldn't live without you, hugs and rubs sent from a very rainy England this afternoon x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm glad that Sir Barnaby is feeling better!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. B., I am so sorry you had a rough weekend and that your mum had to worry about you.
I am happy that you are feeling better and dive bombed your bed and stole dirty socks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Barnaby, sorry to hear you weren't feeling well over the weekend, you have no idea how much this worries your mum. Really glad to hear you're feeling better and up to stealing the laundry again, that's a very good sign that all is well with you. Have fun!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby sorry to hear you had a couple of rough days over the weekend. Glad to hear that you enjoyed pasta and tripe though, pasta is one of Sammy's favourite foods, but he can only have the tiniest little bit as a very special treat because it gives him a poorly tummy.

I'm really happy to hear that you have been back on form stealing socks


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Barnaby boy, very sorry you had a few rough days but glad you are back to sock hunting. Hugs from Charlie and his mom.


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Barnaby! I'm sorry to hear you had tummy problems. Cosmo and I are very glad you're feeling better. Cosmo says he's very happy to hear you are back to your sock stealing, Bad Boy Barnaby self! Keep your mother on her toes!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hello from Maryland, Barnaby. Joke here. We super-seniors have to stay in touch and support each other. I hope you're feeling better and enjoying life today. Stealing socks is a favorite trick of my young friend Sunny. She does quite a number on them! Have to teach our people that anything we can reach is ours. 

My mom took me for Adequan injection this morning, as she does every week. Those things upset my tummy something fierce. So mom pushes a Cerenia pill down my throat within 10 minutes of when I get the shot. That keeps me from losing my breakfast. I do hate pills and having them pushed. Mom used to hide them in these tasty duck treat...I think she calls them "pill pockets"...but I crunched one and got wise to that trick. No more pill pockets for this senior! So now mom pushes the pills and gives me an honest, uncontaminated treat. I don't know if that's better, but I know mom loves me and means well. 

Mom spoils me rotten, of course, and I deserve it!

Happy weekend to you. :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

Barnaby, I'm glad you're feeling better, buddy. Here's some roasted duck from me. ENJOY!!

- Rudy


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Glad to hear you are feeling better, Barnaby! That duck that Rudy and Uncle Danny sent you should have you on the road to more dive bombing and sock stealing, for sure!

Hugs and tummy rubs from all of us: Kay, Wrigley and Roxi


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Barnaby, I'm glad you're feeling better, buddy. Here's some roasted duck from me. ENJOY!!
> 
> - Rudy


Rudy, that Duck looks yummy, if I came to Nashville we could share it!!


----------



## HolDaisy

:wavey: Barnaby! Wishing you a lovely weekend from Sammy, Eddie and Tizer


----------



## dborgers

> Rudy, that Duck looks yummy, if I came to Nashville we could share it!!


That and so much more!!! My dad is a sucker! LOL He'll make you steak, duck, and all kinds of other things you'll love. Plus, I'll show you many fun places to walk and play 

- Rudy


----------



## Barney and Jennys Parents

XXXXXXX Hello Barnaby you remind of our barn, sending a big cuddle to you


----------



## swishywagga

Barney and Jennys Parents said:


> XXXXXXX Hello Barnaby you remind of our barn, sending a big cuddle to you


Have been thinking about you all day, I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Barney, we also call our boy Barn. I hope that with each day that comes things will get easier for you. Barnaby and I send you gentle comforting hugs x


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> :wavey: Barnaby! Wishing you a lovely weekend from Sammy, Eddie and Tizer


Thanks boys, mum showed me your new water feature, it looks like fun, hope you all have a wonderful weekend too, love Uncle Barnaby x


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> That and so much more!!! My dad is a sucker! LOL He'll make you steak, duck, and all kinds of other things you'll love. Plus, I'll show you many fun places to walk and play
> 
> - Rudy


Steak, oh my dog did I hear you correctly, I'm on my way, just need to find my doggie passport!


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Stopping in to say hi to Barnaby!!


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> Steak, oh my dog did I hear you correctly, I'm on my way, just need to find my doggie passport!


Yes, you heard me correctly! 

Your passport is the thing that has a hologram that does this when you move it


----------



## swishywagga

Karen519 said:


> Stopping in to say hi to Barnaby!!


Thank you Aunt Karen, I like it when you stop by, you have a very happy face, mum says I have a happy face too. I hope you have a great weekend, love Barnaby x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hello, Mr. Barnaby!


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Barnaby:

Thanks for saying I have a Happy face, that's a compliment!!


----------



## swishywagga

fozziesmom said:


> Hello, Mr. Barnaby!


Hi fozziesmom and Brinkley!


----------



## cgriffin

Hey Mr. B, what have you got planned today? 
Terribly cold here but the Benny does not mind and wants to be outside all the time. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## *Laura*

Hi to you Barnaby and to your wonderful Mom   I hope you had a fun weekend


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you Aunt Christa and Aunt Laura, I had a very relaxing weekend, sleeping, eating and reorganising the laundry basket!. I hope you all had a fun weekend too, lots of love Barnaby x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Haha Danny!!


----------



## dborgers

I hope he finds his doggie passport.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Barnaby? How are you???


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Sir Barnaby today?

Sounds like he had a great weekend.


----------



## GoldenMum

Hello Mr. Barnaby sir, ah, ah, I consider you a wise and great thinker. I need to know how to help organize the laundry without putting holes in it. My Dad found me, and since no one has come forward to claim me, I hope he keeps me! I am learning that Hi means NeHow, and I really like the bed! Any advice is much appreciated wise Mr. Barnaby, sir....


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello Mr Barnaby  hope that you are well!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hello to my very very special boy, hope you're doing well.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Friday everyone and thanks for stopping by to check on Uncle Barnaby. It's been a quiet week, Barnaby continues to do well and is eating like a puppy clearing his bowl and looking for more. I have been experimenting with various foods and his favourite at the moment seems to be pasta and canned tripe and chicken!!. His wind problem seems to have got a lot better since I cut back on the glucosamine chews, why this would make a difference is a mystery. I have tried to sneak some glucosamine in tablet form in his bowl, but he can't be fooled and picks them out. This afternoon after a nice walk he bedded down in a selection of laundry for a power nap, no doubt charging his batteries for more mischief later tonight!. We wish you all a great weekend and thanks again for stopping by. Hugs and rubs sent across the world x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs and belly rubs from Brinkley and me too! I'm so glad that his wind is better-Brinkley was knocking me over with his the other night!?. 

Monica


----------



## swishywagga

GoldenMum said:


> Hello Mr. Barnaby sir, ah, ah, I consider you a wise and great thinker. I need to know how to help organize the laundry without putting holes in it. My Dad found me, and since no one has come forward to claim me, I hope he keeps me! I am learning that Hi means NeHow, and I really like the bed! Any advice is much appreciated wise Mr. Barnaby, sir....


How wonderful that your Dad found you, I hope it's your forever home because I know you will have the best life with the best family in the world. Keep stealing the laundry as it is a sure way of guaranteed cuddles and belly rubs, my mum even gives me treats for giving her back an item of clothing. What is your name?, please write to me anytime in my special advice column, it's in the Chit Chat Section, just click on the link. Love Barnaby x http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/310977-dear-barnaby-your-forum-doggie-agony-uncle.html


----------



## GoldenMum

Thank You Mr. Barnaby, sir.....my Dad just calls me a Monster, I don't really know why? He says I have razors for teeth, and it's hard to find safe toys in China. If no one claims be by tomorrow, my Dad has promised to give me a proper name....I hope no one claims me...I kinda like it here!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, little puppy found a home with your hubby, I believe. Hate to rag on China but this might be a good thing and little 'monster' won't end up on the dinner table somewhere. 

Hi Mr. B., tell your mommy that glucosamine can be hard on the tummy and thus the windy situation. I am glad you are eating and feeling good Mr. Barnaby 

Have a great weekend with lots of treaties


----------



## swishywagga

Not sure if I posted this video before, it's not very good quality and his bark is out of sync but shows how bossy Mr B is!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barnaby, this is Joker. My mom has been away for a whole week, so I haven't been able to borrow her hands and keyboard. I got so stressed by her absence that I developed a hot spot on my tail, of all places. My people tell me not to chew it, but they must not understand how much it needs my attention. Now they have this wide plastic collar on me so I can't get to my tail. I guess it's better than a cone, but I do hate it! I'm paying them back by going out and in and out and in...demanding constant door service. 

My mom is going to do some research on whether we can take Gas-X. She thinks it would help your mom enjoy your company more.

Happy weekend! :wavey:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Since I am a latecomer to the Barnaby Fan Club, I have not seen any videos of him in action! Wrigley (age 10) does the same little hop when knows he is getting a treat or going for walkies or a ride in the car. It's so cute to see Barnaby do that, too! This little video warmed my heart that he looks so healthy and happy at 14.

Perhaps he could "hop" for treats instead of sitting? We love your Barnaby!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh my Barnaby, you are gorgeous! There is something so special about a bossy senior, missing my old gold......Belly Rubs to Mr. B! Gas-X really helped Clyde in his senior years!


----------



## dborgers

Aw, great dancing, Barnaby!! At your age you don't have to sit anymore unless you're in the mood, right?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I love it!!


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Barnaby, this is Joker. My mom has been away for a whole week, so I haven't been able to borrow her hands and keyboard. I got so stressed by her absence that I developed a hot spot on my tail, of all places. My people tell me not to chew it, but they must not understand how much it needs my attention. Now they have this wide plastic collar on me so I can't get to my tail. I guess it's better than a cone, but I do hate it! I'm paying them back by going out and in and out and in...demanding constant door service.
> 
> My mom is going to do some research on whether we can take Gas-X. She thinks it would help your mom enjoy your company more.
> 
> Happy weekend! :wavey:


Hi Joker my friend, sorry you have a hot spot I hope it clears up soon. Am glad that your mom is home now and that you are keeping both your humans on their toes, hope you are getting lots of treats and extra belly rubs!. Love Barnaby. P. S. I just read on your thread about your great escape, well done my friend!


----------



## hubbub

Awwwww, Barnaby - I think that I saw your photo in the dictionary when I looked up cheeky : Sending big hugs to you


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha I love that video of Barnaby so much! Me and my sister just watched it and it made us laugh because he's just like a senior version of Sammy  Beautiful Barnaby is such a big puppy at heart, it's so lovely to see him having fun and making everyone smile!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Haha I love that video of Barnaby so much! Me and my sister just watched it and it made us laugh because he's just like a senior version of Sammy  Beautiful Barnaby is such a big puppy at heart, it's so lovely to see him having fun and making everyone smile!


Thanks Hollie, Sammy is so much like Barnaby was at his age, so many of his antics are exactly the same. Looking forward to celebrating his Birthday from across the miles, I can't believe he's going to be two already!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. Barnaby, you're such a handsome and very special boy.

Tell your mom at your age, you deserve a treat "just because" and you shouldn't have to sit for it.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Mr. Barnaby, you're such a handsome and very special boy.
> 
> Tell your mom at your age, you deserve a treat "just because" and you shouldn't have to sit for it.


If the truth be told I haven't ever been very good at sitting for treats. You know I can get through at least a dozen in one walk. I can wrap my mum around my little paw!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Mr. Barnaby today?

My two know exactly what you're saying Barnaby about having your mum wrapped around your paw. Roxy has her dad wrapped around hers and Remy has me wrapped around his........ 

Roxy and Remy are looking forward to having some sweet potatoes today. I'm making some just for them without any extra added ingredients.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi everyone and a very Happy Thanksgiving to all of you across the pond!. Barnaby is fine, although he has had a bit of an upset tummy and sone pretty bad wind:doh:. He is however eating and drinking well and doing his rounds as usual!. He says that sweet potatoes sound yummy and would be even better with turkey and gravy.


----------



## dborgers

Barnaby, as your mom to cook this for you  Happy Thanksgiving Day greetings from VERY far away. If you were here we'd sneak you endless bites!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Barnaby, as your mom to cook this for you  Happy Thanksgiving Day greetings from VERY far away. If you were here we'd sneak you endless bites!


Oh my dog that looks amazing, mum says I am drooling more than usual at the sight of that amazing feast. Thanksgiving sounds like fun, I think my tummy would love it too!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear Barnaby had a bit of an upset tummy, hope he's feeling better poor guy.

Thanksgiving is a special day in many ways, way too much food this year. 
The 2Rs enjoyed their sweet potatoes very much and wish they could have shared some with you and your mum Barnaby.


----------



## cgriffin

Hi uncle Barnaby, I am sorry you had a bit of an upset tummy and some wind. 
Mom gave me my first taste of yummy turkey breast yesterday. It was delicious and I really want more of it. I wish I could share it with you. Love, the Benny


----------



## HolDaisy

'Have a great weekend Uncle Barnaby love from Sammy. I've got a busy weekend sleeping, pulling all the spikes off my new birthday ball and finishing off lots of nice birthday treats I had. Make sure that you get extra treats off your Mom and get up to lots of old gold mischief '


----------



## swishywagga

I felt very proud today, we were out walking when we met a nice lady with a beautiful year old Old English Sheep Dog (great big paws and a really cheeky face!). She asked how old Barnaby was and I told her 14 and almost 4 months, she couldn't believe it and said he didn't look a day over 8. We walked home with very big heads!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You and Sir B should be proud!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I can see Mr. B now prancing around all happy for the compliment


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Hi uncle Barnaby, I am sorry you had a bit of an upset tummy and some wind.
> Mom gave me my first taste of yummy turkey breast yesterday. It was delicious and I really want more of it. I wish I could share it with you. Love, the Benny


Hi, Benny, I'm so glad that you got to eat some turkey, you are training your mom really well, keep it up. Maybe you could upgrade to steak next time!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hi, Barnaby. Joker here. Your mum told mine that you also insist on changing your canned foods around so you don't have to eat the same food every day. Keep up the good work! 

I hope your tummy settles down. Not feeling good sure is a way to get special foods and extra cuddles, though. Just being Golden and looking on the bright side. 

Best wishes for the week to come.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Checking in on Mr. Barnaby. How are you, sir? Hope all is well. Keep being cool!!

AK


----------



## cgriffin

Dear Uncle Barnaby, mom already shared some steak with me before - she is nice about that


----------



## GoldenCamper

Just Fiona saying hello, my dad left the computer for a minute. Don't tell on me :curtain:


----------



## swishywagga

GoldenCamper said:


> Just Fiona saying hello, my dad left the computer for a minute. Don't tell on me :curtain:


Hi Fiona, how are you?. Hoping you and your Dad are well and looking forward to Christmas!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am doing very well, thank you for asking  I found a picture my dad took of me this autumn for you.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Someone wanted to pop in here.........


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello Barnaby, hope that you are doing well. Senior Eddie sends you a special cuddle and said he hopes you're getting lots of extra treats off your Mom...just because you can cause you're a special senior like he is  hugs from me, Sammy and Tizer too!


----------



## swishywagga

Rob's GRs said:


> Someone wanted to pop in here.........


Hi Liam my friend, thanks so much for stopping by, we have so much in common but mainly the fact that we are both incredibly handsome!. Mum was telling me that you have to go to the Dogtor tomorrow, I know you will be fine, us seniors are made of strong stuff Liam, plus you will get lots of extra hugs and treats. Take care my friend and please pass my best wishes on to your Dad and brother Hogan, I will be thinking of you, Barnaby x:wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Hello Barnaby, hope that you are doing well. Senior Eddie sends you a special cuddle and said he hopes you're getting lots of extra treats off your Mom...just because you can cause you're a special senior like he is  hugs from me, Sammy and Tizer too!


Hi Aunt Hollie, I hope you are well, thanks so much for the hugs and cuddles I am sending you and the boys lots back!!. P. S. I just stole two bras from the clean laundry pile :doh: and a shirt and......!


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hi Aunt Hollie, I hope you are well, thanks so much for the hugs and cuddles I am sending you and the boys lots back!!. P. S. I just stole two bras from the clean laundry pile :doh: and a shirt and......!


Oh Barnaby haha! You are a funny golden


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Barnaby:

Tucker and Tonka want to say hello!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hi Barnaby, you special boy!


----------



## dborgers

> I just stole two bras from the clean laundry pile :doh: and a shirt and......!


Glad to read you're having fun and being SUCH a great help with the laundry. Good boy!!


----------



## swishywagga

Karen519 said:


> Barnaby:
> 
> Tucker and Tonka want to say hello!!


Hi Tucker and Tonka, I am so lucky to have so many lovely friends that visit my thread! :wavey:


----------



## gold4me

Hi Barnaby. Idz me Gamboi. I laffed an laffed bowt u helping wif da laundree. Mi mommee was laffing tu. Bye fur now


----------



## cgriffin

Okay Mr. B. have you been secretly talking to the Benny over the past 10 months since we got him? He likes to steal bras and undies and towels and so on..........but thank goodness, he just carries them around and does not chew on them! You old rascal


----------



## *Laura*

Stopping in to say hi too    Barnaby you are always keeping up the antics. Laundry diving leaves lots to the imagination   You are a funny boy


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dogtor? Shut it!! Love this!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Okay Mr. B. have you been secretly talking to the Benny over the past 10 months since we got him? He likes to steal bras and undies and towels and so on..........but thank goodness, he just carries them around and does not chew on them! You old rascal


Hi Aunt Christa, let's just say I have Bennys email address and I might have given him a few handy tips! :--big_grin:


----------



## swishywagga

gold4me said:


> Hi Barnaby. Idz me Gamboi. I laffed an laffed bowt u helping wif da laundree. Mi mommee was laffing tu. Bye fur now


Gamboi My Special Friend!, so nice of you to stop by. So glad I made you laugh, I have a degree in the art of stealing laundry :lol:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hi, Mr. Barnaby, sir. This is Sunshine Girl, better known as Sunny. I'm Joker's little friend. I so admire your laundry skills! I steal mom's socks whenever I can. And handkerchiefs. Sometimes I even snag a washcloth from the laundry room. But my favorite thing to steal is napkins and tissues. Shredding them is such fun! Making mom and dad chase after me to grab them is probably my favorite game.

I hope you have a good weekend and keep feeling good.


----------



## brianne

Handsome, sweet Barnaby stealing laundry?! I had no idea you were such a rascal! 

Hope you are having a fun day and keep on helping Mom with her chores!


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a great weekend handsome Mr B!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Mr. Barnaby today? 
Hope you and mum are having a great weekend!


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> How's Mr. Barnaby today?
> Hope you and mum are having a great weekend!


Thanks for stopping by everyone, Barnaby is fine, he has had a few days of upset tummies, not sure really what might have caused them. My DH is convinced that he had eaten something that he shouldn't even though neither of us actually saw him get into anything!. He does, however, remain happy, eager to eat (providing I switch flavours every day), and presents us with a stuffie or two on our return home. I seem to spend my time split between not wanting him to go to the toilet again and then walking him for a bit longer in anticipation of 'something solid', passing through!. I have cut right back on the glucosamine chews and also pasta thinking that either or both could be the reason for the tummy issues, my theory, however, doesn't seem to be correct. As long as he remains happy, hungry and stealing laundry life is good for my bouncing Barn. Thanks again everyone for thinking of us. Hugs and rubs sent around the world to you all. x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww Mr. Barnaby, sorry to hear you've had an upset tummy, glad you are feeling better. 

Bringing stuffies to your mum is such a special treat for her. 

Good to hear you are happy, hungry, and still helping with the laundry, all great signs "life is good" for the boy.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw Mr. B, I am sorry you had tummy issues again but I am glad you are feeling better and you are back to your silly self 

Nicky, have you had a complete geriatric profile done on Mr. B. lately?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Poor Barnaby, glad to hear you're better. I think you're like Tiny, you just don't want to let Mom get too relaxed and complacent!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hi Barnaby, Here is a way to make your tummy feel better: just think of all the lovely stocking stuffers you will get on Christmas morning! (Love, Wrigley & Roxi)


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Aw Mr. B, I am sorry you had tummy issues again but I am glad you are feeling better and you are back to your silly self
> 
> 
> Nicky, have you had a complete geriatric profile done on Mr. B. lately?


He had a Senior Health Check a few months back and the vet seemed generally pleased with his overall health. He does have some tooth issues, which we asked to be dealt with at the time he had the dreaded tumour removed. I am reluctant given his age to put him under again, my DH is undecided, to be honest I just feel it's too risky.


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Poor Barnaby, glad to hear you're better. I think you're like Tiny, you just don't want to let Mom get too relaxed and complacent!


Definitely, Barnaby and Tiny two peas in a pod!


----------



## cgriffin

Oh okay, yep understand about the anesthesia - I would not risk it at Mr. B's age either. Did the vet run a full blood panel and a urinalysis? If that all checked out - good. It helps at least a little bit to see how our old gold is doing. 

Well Mr. B, keep on stealing those undies and bras and making us laugh


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Oh okay, yep understand about the anesthesia - I would not risk it at Mr. B's age either. Did the vet run a full blood panel and a urinalysis? If that all checked out - good. It helps at least a little bit to see how our old gold is doing.
> 
> Well Mr. B, keep on stealing those undies and bras and making us laugh


I haven't had any bloods done on him for just over a year. It's certainly something to think about the next time he see's the vet. He just came into the room wirh several items of CLEAN laundry!


----------



## Cuddysmom

If he's eating, we're happy, right? And his overall demeanor is ok, no?


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> If he's eating, we're happy, right? And his overall demeanor is ok, no?


Yep, in our house we call it the three s's Stealing(laundry), Stuffies and Sniffing (for every last scrap)!.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So 4 S's?!?


----------



## Pilgrim123

How about snuggles?


----------



## swishywagga

Pilgrim123 said:


> How about snuggles?


Yep, Barnaby definitely loves his Senior Snuggles!


----------



## dborgers

Hey, buddy. Stopping by to say "HI" and let you know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Hey, buddy. Stopping by to say "HI" and let you know I'm thinking about you.


Hi Uncle Danny, Sending you a great big woof and a hi back!


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Uncle Barnaby, just popping in to wish you a good day - love, The Benny


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hi Barnaby! Hoping you are enjoying your holiday season and that you have all of your presents wrapped and ready for your family! Enjoy some good holiday cookies and treats. Hugs from Wrigley and Roxi.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi Barnaby, just wanted to stop by. Hope you're managing to stay nice and dry and warm in this nasty weather!


----------



## brianne

Saying hello to handsome Barnaby. Hoping you are keeping Mom on her toes and still helping with laundry. 

Oh, and are you the holiday taste-tester at your house? Chumlee loves to give me the paws-up or paws-down when he tries samples of my holiday baking. So far, no paws-down so that's good. 

Hope your holiday preparations are going smoothly. Maybe you could hang some laundry on the Christmas tree to give it that special touch! I bet your Mom would love it!  

belly rubs,
brianne


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Saying hello to handsome Barnaby. Hoping you are keeping Mom on her toes and still helping with laundry.
> 
> Oh, and are you the holiday taste-tester at your house? Chumlee loves to give me the paws-up or paws-down when he tries samples of my holiday baking. So far, no paws-down so that's good.
> 
> Hope your holiday preparations are going smoothly. Maybe you could hang some laundry on the Christmas tree to give it that special touch! I bet your Mom would love it!
> 
> belly rubs,
> brianne


I am sure that Barnaby would love to hang laundry from the tree, he's certainly hidden and hung things up in unusual places over the years!.


----------



## Melakat

Hi Barnaby - your family is so very lucky to have you for so many years!


----------



## swishywagga

Melakat said:


> Hi Barnaby - your family is so very lucky to have you for so many years!


Yes, we are blessed he's such a lovely old boy!


----------



## cgriffin

Good morning, Uncle Barnaby  You would have been so proud of me last night - mom was doing laundry and one of the undies fell out of the dryer. I snatched it up and ran but mom took it from me - did I make you proud?


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Good morning, Uncle Barnaby  You would have been so proud of me last night - mom was doing laundry and one of the undies fell out of the dryer. I snatched it up and ran but mom took it from me - did I make you proud?


Hi Benny, I am SO proud of you, get lots of practice in and you will get to keep the prize. Perhaps you could ask Dachsi to help you!. Have a great day x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So heartwarming to read about you boys helping with the laundry..........

Mr. Remy doesn't show any interest in helping with domestic chores for some reason. Sometimes he watches me cleaning the bathroom, seems like he's trying to figure out what in the world I am doing. Other times he climbs on the bed for a quick nap or a little break. Guess it's too boring for him. Same thing when I'm putting clean sheets on the bed, he dozes off then too. Guess I should be thankful he's not on top of the bed rolling around in the sheets while I'm putting them on the bed.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> So heartwarming to read about you boys helping with the laundry..........
> 
> Mr. Remy doesn't show any interest in helping with domestic chores for some reason. Sometimes he watches me cleaning the bathroom, seems like he's trying to figure out what in the world I am doing. Other times he climbs on the bed for a quick nap or a little break. Guess it's too boring for him. Same thing when I'm putting clean sheets on the bed, he dozes off then too. Guess I should be thankful he's not on top of the bed rolling around in the sheets while I'm putting them on the bed.


Haha, perhaps Barnaby needs to have a word in Remys ear about the joys of laundry stealing. The silly boy managed to get his paw caught in the pocket of DH's jogging bottoms this morning! :doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. B you are tooooooooo funny!

I know you're just trying to keep your mum amused.


----------



## *Laura*

Barnaby your antics put a big smile on my face   You keep up with helping your Mom do laundry.


----------



## Cuddysmom

AK loves B!


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> AK loves B!


And Mr B loves his AK!


----------



## swishywagga

It's been like the twelve days of Christmas here today. I've had-

12 Cheesy biscuits 
11 Pieces of kibble
10 Turkey Slices
9 Doggy biscuits 
8 Pigs in blankets 
7 Toilet Tissues 
6 Bacon Rashers 
5 Golden shoes! 
4 Dirty socks
3 Brussel Sprouts (yuck!) 
2 Roast potatoes 
And a bowl of English Tea! 

Merry Christmas, love Barnaby x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

I think I just heard a big, loud B-U-R-R-R-P all the way over here on this side of the pond (or was that a big noise from the bottom end?!) What a big 12 days of Christmas feast you had, Barnaby -- you are so funny! Bless you!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I heard it too! Merry Christmas Barnaby!


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> I think I just heard a big, loud B-U-R-R-R-P all the way over here on this side of the pond (or was that a big noise from the bottom end?!) What a big 12 days of Christmas feast you had, Barnaby -- you are so funny! Bless you!


I think that may have been more than a burp you heard. Oops mum says I should mind my manners!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Is it a little windy over there?


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha! Sammy has also had most of the things on your list today


----------



## dborgers

Nothing like a pile of treats to make Barnaby's heart sing (and other parts too ).

Glad you all had a great Christmas


----------



## hotel4dogs

Did I miss a boxing day post??? What did Mr. Barnaby get for boxing day?


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Did I miss a boxing day post??? What did Mr. Barnaby get for boxing day?


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Aunt Barb and Family, I had another Christmas dinner minus the brussel sprouts, mum didn't even realise that I spit them out on Christmas Day, good job she only gave me two!.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay, B!! You deserve all of that!! Merry Christmas to you. But stay away from those sprouts. So gross! Love, Aunt K


----------



## swishywagga

Oh dear, I think I'm in trouble, I asked my mum for another Turkey and Cranberry treat and she said no more and that I'd had enough for now. I only had a couple of mini Scotch Eggs, a sausage roll and a custard cream and some kibble. Mum had the cheek to say that I was getting a little bit porky round the middle, well let me tell you my friend's she's no stranger to a roast dinner if you know what I mean!. Anyway I'm straying off the point, mum opened the wardrobe and there was a parcel wrapped in paper like the one I got for Christmas and I just couldn't help myself. Mum ran after me saying something about she was saving it for me for New Years Eve, she took it off me and put it back in the wardrobe, at least I got another custard cream for dropping it. Do you think she'll let me have it on New Years Eve I hope so


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby that's too cute that you've got a present for New Year's Eve, I bet you just couldn't help it when you realised that it's meant for you haha! Goldens love a custard cream, someone we know who has a 17yr old golden has his own 'custard cream' treat cupboard. Sammy only gets one as a very extra special treat (or if he's eating something he really can't have and I'm desperate) lol. Good boy for dropping it though Barnaby  I bet you won't be able to sleep now with excitement wondering what pressie your Mom has got you!


----------



## brianne

Hello handsome Barnaby! I would say that, thanks to your little run through the house with the package, you have burned off those calories and have earned an extra treat or two. Mom can have extra too because she chased you. It's a win-win!

I bet you'll get your package tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Mr. B, you crack me up  Just one more day and you will be able to unwrap your new present for real this time


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby, when Hannah and I went to her first puppy school, I remember the instructor sharing that her pup brought her forbidden items to trade for treats on a regular basis. I think that her pup had trained her well instead of the other way around


----------



## HolDaisy

Wishing you and Barnaby a very happy new year! I hope that 2015 is a great one for you  Ssssssh don't tell Sammy, but after you said Barnaby had a new years eve pressie waiting I just couldn't resist buying Sammy one earlier for him to have at midnight  Have a lovely evening!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Wishing you and Barnaby a very happy new year! I hope that 2015 is a great one for you  Ssssssh don't tell Sammy, but after you said Barnaby had a new years eve pressie waiting I just couldn't resist buying Sammy one earlier for him to have at midnight  Have a lovely evening!


Ha ha, I hope Sammy likes his present and that you all have a great evening!


----------



## cgriffin

Waiting to hear if Mr. B got his present yet, LOL. Happy New Year to Mr. Barnaby and family


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Well, Barnaby, it is now 2015 for you! Very Happy New Year to you and your family.

What kind of treat did you get in that package you were running off with? It had to be something very special and yummy!


----------



## swishywagga

Happy New Year Everyone!. I got my present, it was a lovely stuffie, mum says it's called a Smurf, it's blue and it has a Scottish outfit on. Unfortunately mum took it off me as I started chewing on it and eating it's clothes, I was only looking to see what was under its kilt!


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Mr. B, you are too funny  I remember the smurfs from growing up in Germany


----------



## hubbub

Be careful chewing under that kilt


----------



## DollarGirl

Hi Barnaby, my mum took my Christmas present off of me too, I accidentally chewed it a tiny bit and made a tiny hole and pulled out a tiny bit of stuffing, I really didn't mean to. Its up on the shelf now and I can only play with it when my mum is watching but thats ok because I like my mum watching me


----------



## elly

Happy New Year Uncle Barnaby! Love and licks from Chester and Manny xx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. B you are such a silly and funny boy, there is nothing about you that says Senior, you're such a young pup at heart. Great to hear, I think you just like keeping your mom on her toes.

Happy New Year's to you all, may it be the best ever!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy New Year, Barnaby. Joker here. We really have these people fooled, don't we? It takes a lot of senior wisdom, talent, and playing our humans to get away with what we do.  

My Sunshine Girl has been reading your posts when Mom wasn't looking. She's taking lessons on stealing things, though she has so much natural talent that I'm not sure she needs lessons. She has so much energy that sometimes I have to protect Mom from her.


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Happy New Year, Barnaby. Joker here. We really have these people fooled, don't we? It takes a lot of senior wisdom, talent, and playing our humans to get away with what we do.
> 
> My Sunshine Girl has been reading your posts when Mom wasn't looking. She's taking lessons on stealing things, though she has so much natural talent that I'm not sure she needs lessons. She has so much energy that sometimes I have to protect Mom from her.


Hi Joker, Happy New Year, great to hear from you, I'm glad you're ok and that Sunny has perfected her stealing skills. Sending three cheers for us Seniors across the pond!


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha Barnaby you are a funny old boy  Sammy's new years eve toy also had to be swiftly confiscated because of him eating it lol.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Haha Barnaby you are a funny old boy  Sammy's new years eve toy also had to be swiftly confiscated because of him eating it lol.


Oh Dear, what did Sammy get?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh man. That mommy of yours!!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hey Mr. B!! What's shaking?


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and and a very Happy New Year to you all!. Barnaby continues to do well, reminding me constantly that his reflection may have changed somewhat but he is still very much the puppy inside. After chopping and changing foods, putting things in and taking things out, the only thing I can say has made a lot of difference is stopping the glucosamine chews (thanks Christa for the advice). Variety is the spice of life and Barnaby has decided that he loves his canned food (particularly the tripe), but with a side order of human food or even kibble. He continues to steal laundry and even hide it, I currently have several unmatched socks for some unknown reason!. He is currently resting at my feet surrounded by various items he had gathered on his morning rounds, no doubt dreaming of what tonight's feast will bring. Thank you all for continuing to stop by, Barnaby and I really appreciate it. x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for the update, so, so happy to hear Barnaby is doing well. He holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby and I must read the same articles! I saw one just the other day that said to let go of wearing matching sock for the new year


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww Mr.B, it's great to hear you're doing well and the puppy within you continues to shine through. 

Sounds like you have mastered the art of hiding your mom's socks........


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Hi and and a very Happy New Year to you all!. Barnaby continues to do well, reminding me constantly that his reflection may have changed somewhat but he is still very much the puppy inside. After chopping and changing foods, putting things in and taking things out, the only thing I can say has made a lot of difference is stopping the glucosamine chews (thanks Christa for the advice). Variety is the spice of life and Barnaby has decided that he loves his canned food (particularly the tripe), but with a side order of human food or even kibble. He continues to steal laundry and even hide it, I currently have several unmatched socks for some unknown reason!. He is currently resting at my feet surrounded by various items he had gathered on his morning rounds, no doubt dreaming of what tonight's feast will bring. Thank you all for continuing to stop by, Barnaby and I really appreciate it. x


Glad to hear you're doing well Barnaby-variety is the spice of life!


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that Mr B is doing well


----------



## Melakat

What a special boy. We all sure appreciate him here and all of his wonderful advice


----------



## Cuddysmom

B is my hero!


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> B is my hero!


Aw thank you, you have made his lovely white face blush!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am glad Mr. B is doing so good and still up to his laundry stealing ways, LOL.  
Yep.....he has been teaching my boys hasn't it? hahahhaha

Lots of hugs and kisses being sent your way Mr. Barnaby


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello handsome Mr B  hope that you are okay and having lots of fun!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Aw, I am glad Mr. B is doing so good and still up to his laundry stealing ways, LOL.
> Yep.....he has been teaching my boys hasn't it? hahahhaha
> 
> Lots of hugs and kisses being sent your way Mr. Barnaby


Haha, Mr B says he definitely wouldn't teach Benny and Dachsi naughty habits!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and Happy Friday everyone!. Barnaby has loved playing with an old sweatband ever since he was a puppy and this morning he confirmed that he had no intention of changing, despite me trying to get him interested in his other stuffies!


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, old habits die hard, haha. A Barnaby and his sweat band


----------



## Melakat

Happy Friday and oh look at that sweet ole handsome face!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

He's so handsome!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Handsome and wise Barnaby!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. B you're looking ever so handsome today!
What a great collection of stuffies you have, they're so clean and in one piece.
How do you do it?

Have fun playing with the sweatband and have a great weekend!


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Mr. B you're looking ever so handsome today!
> What a great collection of stuffies you have, they're so clean and in one piece.
> How do you do it?
> 
> Have fun playing with the sweatband and have a great weekend!


Well mum does wash my stuffies regularly but I have to say that most of them are blind :doh:, you see I just can't help myself, I'm partial to a nose and the occasional ear too!


----------



## brianne

Hello to handsome Barnaby! You must need a very large toy box to keep all your stuffies in!

Chum agrees with Barnaby - stuffie eyes and ears are very tasty. Until his mean mom started purchasing toys with embroidered eyes instead of bead eyes 

Enjoy your sweatband, dear Mr. B!


----------



## hotel4dogs

hello to my special boy!


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> hello to my special boy!


Hello to my special Aunt Barb, mum told me you are now a Grandmother, congratulations!, love Barnaby x


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think that makes Barnaby a great uncle??


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> I think that makes Barnaby a great uncle??




Wonderful, I am thrilled to be Great Uncle Barnaby!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

swishywagga said:


> Well mum does wash my stuffies regularly but I have to say that most of them are blind :doh:, you see I just can't help myself, I'm partial to a nose and the occasional ear too!


 You are correct, Barnaby! Those parts of stuffies _are_ good. Wrigley especially drools over the squeaky; I like tails and toes.

You certainly are not showing your age. You look so young and handsome in that picture of you with all of your stuffies. We would just love to see you with your favorite laundry items ... it might embarrass your family, but it would be priceless! (Roxi)


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> You are correct, Barnaby! Those parts of stuffies _are_ good. Wrigley especially drools over the squeaky; I like tails and toes.
> 
> You certainly are not showing your age. You look so young and handsome in that picture of you with all of your stuffies. We would just love to see you with your favorite laundry items ... it might embarrass your family, but it would be priceless! (Roxi)


Ill see what I can do, and I might let mum take a picture!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker here. Sorry to have stayed away so long, Mr. B. My mom has been on business travel, so I couldn't borrow her keyboard. While she was gone, dad was tending to my hot spots, which are mostly healed over now. I'll be so glad when my silly humans take my collar off so I can clean myself properly again. Like you, I have a lot of curls and they need my attention. 

You have a nice collection of toys! Sunny would love to steal them from you. That girl just doesn't have much respect for us seniors. For some reason, she thinks anything she wants is hers. Sound familiar?


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Joker here. Sorry to have stayed away so long, Mr. B. My mom has been on business travel, so I couldn't borrow her keyboard. While she was gone, dad was tending to my hot spots, which are mostly healed over now. I'll be so glad when my silly humans take my collar off so I can clean myself properly again. Like you, I have a lot of curls and they need my attention.
> 
> You have a nice collection of toys! Sunny would love to steal them from you. That girl just doesn't have much respect for us seniors. For some reason, she thinks anything she wants is hers. Sound familiar?


Mr J, great to hear from you, glad your mom is back I know she missed you and Sunny. I hope you get to take your collar off soon. A little tip for your mom, tell her when you next have a shampoo to scrunch dry your coat, it will bring your curls out beautifully and make you irresistible to the ladies. Make sure you let Sunny know who's the boss ok!. Take care my friend, Mr B x


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello Barnaby, hope that you are doing well and keeping warm in this cold weather! Sammy still wants to be let in and out of the front door at least 100 times a day, so he's still getting his own way of course


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and happy weekend everyone. It's been another good week for Barnaby, we had one gulping /eating grass episode which lasted for only a few minutes and is the first for 7 weeks so we are thrilled about that. We have had some really freezing cold weather combined with snow which he has loved, rubbing his sugar face along the ice with a real naughty expression!. Overall he is looking and I think feeling good, especially enjoying his canned tripe with a side order of whatever his heart desires. In between his busy schedule he continues to do his rounds stealing laundry and of course answering his agony column. We wish you all a great weekend and a wonderful week ahead!.


----------



## laprincessa

Unca Bardabeeeee!

Max loves to rub his face along the snow too
With his butt sticking up in the air
Silly boys but oh, we love them so.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad you're having lots of fun Mr B and enjoying rubbing your face in the snow  I always think it's adorable to see a senior in the snow, they totally go back to being a puppy - I wish we'd had more here in the Midlands because Eddie loves it and the other 2 have hardly experienced it! I'm also pleased to hear he's been enjoying his canned tripe, it's one of Sammy's favourite foods! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Melakat

Wishing you and Mr. B a great weekend and it is so good to hear that he is enjoying all of the wonderful things in life!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am glad Mr. B is feeling so good and having enjoyed his first snow of the season.
We just had our first snow and Ben is enjoying it as well. 

Have a great weekend Mr. B and family


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Always great to hear Mr. B is doing well and enjoying life. 
Happy weekend to you all.


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Barnaby. I'm glad to hear you're having a nice weekend. Keep it up. I'm sure you are being a very good boy (with a little naughty thrown in for good measure)!


----------



## brianne

Stopping by to say hello to handsome Barnaby!

Chum says hello and sends deliciously smelly cyber socks for Barnaby.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Checking in on B. Very happy to hear he's going well! How's the weather?!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

HI Barnaby It's me Sheldon
I've had lots of snow here and have been enjoying my romps outside 
Glad to hear you're well. Sounds like you've been eating some tasty stuff
Enjoy your weekend


----------



## dborgers

So happy to read Mr. B is doing well and keeping up his routine. I've really enjoyed his advice column too. Please give him a big scritch in his favorite spot from his Uncle Danny


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Mr. B doing this week?
Hope he's having a good week, we're half way to the weekend.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Mr. B? Where are you?!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and Happy Friday everyone, this week the weather has been absolutely appalling, Barnaby however has loved the snow and ice and has still insisted on going out for his walks. He copes very well and walks really well considering the slippery pavement, maybe I should have a collar and lead to stop me from falling over. We are forecast more to come so Barnaby will delight in the snow some more for as long as it lasts, the little yellow trails he leaves always makes me laugh. Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Melakat

So good to hear Barnaby enjoying the snow - but do be careful yourself if it is slippery!

Do tell Uncle B that Mr. Green boy will be in touch as soon as he gets to his new home he said he would have written you personally but he is spending some quality time with his fur Mom and Brothers & Sisters today!


----------



## swishywagga

A little video of Mr B, sorry about the quality and the out of sync bark! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHqsrJVaQX0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. B you look great. 
What fun you had eating the snow and rolling in it.


----------



## HolDaisy

Love, love the video of Barnaby pottering around in the snow! I hope Sammy grows up to be just like him, he's such a youthful old gent  Have a great weekend with your handsome senior boy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Crud. Video won't play for me!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. B, you are so cute  Love the little hop he does when he starts barking, LOL.

Wishing you all a great weekend


----------



## Melakat

Oh Barnaby you look so good for your age - unbelievable! Such a handsome face! So nice to see him enjoying the snow.


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby, I adore you! PS - don't eat any yellow snow


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> A little video of Mr B, sorry about the quality and the out of sync bark!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHqsrJVaQX0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 LOVED the little dance he does. 

Bet he doesn't get to see snow every day. Must be a real treat!


----------



## Doug

Oh Barnaby what a treasure you are with so much spunk and personality.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We loved watching you play in the snow! You are still a young dog at heart, aren't you?

Lots of love and your sense of humor is keeping you young!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Mr. B., you steal my heart every time I see you. I love your treat dance, and my heart is full of joy to see you doing so well. I hope you are doing that treat dance far into the future, kisses to you sweet boy!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Dancing with the Stars has nothing on you Mr. B!


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Dancing with the Stars has nothing on you Mr. B!


Haha, you should see his Paso Doble!


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Barnaby: You are one handsome boy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. B sure is one very special Old Gold who feels like a puppy again. 
I really enjoy hearing about his mischievous adventures and his zest for life.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much for your kind words. He certainly is a character!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ha! He rolls around just like Cuddy used to!! I love that munching and slobbering! Give that boy more biscuits! I do not why you deprive him so! 

Ok, new rule: you have to post a new B Boy video at least once a week! That video made my morning. No excuses! Who's with me!?!

Love,
AK


----------



## laprincessa

Good morning, Sir Barnabeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## brianne

Hello to handsome Mr. Barnaby! 

It's wonderful to see him enjoying himself so much - really makes me smile. 

Barnaby, just in case you eat all the snow on your side of the pond, feel free to visit us here - we have over 36" of snow on the ground and Chumlee would be happy to share some with you!


----------



## tikiandme

Barnaby is so handsome! And he barks with his whole body! Love it!!!


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> Haha, you should see his Paso Doble!


Barnaby's dancing partner  :


----------



## swishywagga

Uncle Danny, Thank you so much for the video, I have to meet her, we would be a world class act, maybe you could be my agent!


Danny, that is the funniest thing I've seen in ages thanks for posting it!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Joker here, Sir B. Snow is wonderful, isn't it! I've been eating it from the back deck for a couple of weeks now. It's almost gone, so I hope we have more soon. There are some tasty frozen brown treats under that snow, too. 

Sunny and I love to roll around in snow. Mom worries that we'll get cold, but she forgets how thick our fur coats are. That silly woman starts a fire whenever the house gets cool enough to be really comfortable. :doh: It's pretty cold outside now. The last time I saw my doctor, he shaved a lot of my belly, so I notice the cold more than usual. I wish people would rub my belly without shaving it!

I hope you have a good weekend and take your mom for plenty of walks. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Haha that video is hilarious! Sammy loves standing on 2 legs, I think he thinks he's a human most of the time lol.

Hope that Mr B is doing well and keeping warm in this cold weather we're having. Wishing you and your cheeky senior boy a lovely weekend


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> Uncle Danny, Thank you so much for the video, I have to meet her, we would be a world class act, maybe you could be my agent!
> 
> 
> Danny, that is the funniest thing I've seen in ages thanks for posting it!


Isn't she something?!!  You're welcome. Who ever thought a golden girl who can dance like THAT?! I hope it provides some inspiration to Barnaby. He and she can Paso Doble the night away


----------



## Doug

I can so see you doing that with your mum Barnaby !
Look at that tail go


----------



## *Laura*

Barnaby you are as adorable as ever! Hugs to you and your wonderful Mom


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Happy Valentines Day, Barnaby! Hope you get lots of heart-shaped treats today!

We missed your birthday, so Happy Birthday also, special boy!


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy Valentine's Day handsome Mr Barnaby  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Valentine's Day, Sir Barnaby!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy Valentine's Day Mr B. I hope you had a nice weekend


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and Happy Weekend!, mum said it would be ok for me to update my thread this week. Mum says that I have had a funny tummy over the last few days. I don't know why she called it funny as I had to keep running outside to the grass. I have continued to do my rounds everyday helping mum with the house work and rearranging various things for her which she says is good as I must be feeling ok. Things seem to have settled down now and I have already been out for a walk and emptied the laundry basket so far today. I haven't told mum but I think the reason I had a funny tummy was because I ate something silly when I was outside. I hope you all have a lovely weekend with lots of hugs and delicious treats to eat. X


P. S. As spring is just around the corner, I have chosen this song this week as it's one of mums favourites!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Good morning, Sir B! I'm sorry that your tummy has been funny, and glad that you are getting back to normal. Brinkley has a habit of eating things he shouldn't, then serenading us with his wind!!!?. Please send some spring our way, as it has been much too cold here...


----------



## Tripp43

I love your Barnaby, he is beautiful with a personality to match. 
He looks so happy, healthy and just amazing...I hope for the same with my guy at that age. Have a wonderful weekend with your sweet boy. 
I couldn't view the video you posted but had to find it on youtube....it's been years since I heard any ELO...love Mr. Blue sky. Thank-you :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Glad to hear your tummy is feeling better Mr. B and you are feeling up to helping your mom with the chores around the house again. You are such a good boy to help your mom out. 

Hope you both have a lovely weekend, try to stay clear of those silly things when you're out and about so your tummy doesn't get upset again.


----------



## swishywagga

Tripp43 said:


> I love your Barnaby, he is beautiful with a personality to match.
> He looks so happy, healthy and just amazing...I hope for the same with my guy at that age. Have a wonderful weekend with your sweet boy.
> I couldn't view the video you posted but had to find it on youtube....it's been years since I heard any ELO...love Mr. Blue sky. Thank-you :wavey:


Thanks so much, we adore him, I've loaded a different version of the video so it should be ok now. Have a great weekend with your gorgeous boy!


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B, I am glad your tummy is starting to feel better. Keep on sorting the laundry 

Wishing you and your mum and dad a wonderful weekend


----------



## dborgers

Have a lovely weekend, Sir Barnaby


----------



## hotel4dogs

hugs to my special guy!


----------



## Melakat

Hi Uncle B - Logan Here. I have been meaning to write you since I have been at my new forever home but they have been keeping me so busy. Always running me outside to the grass and asking me to "Go Potty" and taking me to all of these places to meet people, horses, oceans and everything and then I just crash on the floor and sleep and start all over again. I will write soon as I have some questions that I know that only Uncle B can answer.

I am glad that you are feeling better Uncle B and you have a nice weekend. I heard my Mom say that we are going to the ocean again today when my Daddy comes home from work. It is sunny here in Canada. I think it is almost Spring


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Mr B! Just wanted to say hello!!


----------



## swishywagga

Melakat said:


> Hi Uncle B - Logan Here. I have been meaning to write you since I have been at my new forever home but they have been keeping me so busy. Always running me outside to the grass and asking me to "Go Potty" and taking me to all of these places to meet people, horses, oceans and everything and then I just crash on the floor and sleep and start all over again. I will write soon as I have some questions that I know that only Uncle B can answer.
> 
> I am glad that you are feeling better Uncle B and you have a nice weekend. I heard my Mom say that we are going to the ocean again today when my Daddy comes home from work. It is sunny here in Canada. I think it is almost Spring


Hi Logan, it's wonderful to hear from you, I told you that you will have the most wonderful family didn't I!. I'm so looking forward to helping you with all your puppy dilemmas! Love Uncle B


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello Barnaby sending you lots of cuddles, as always. Hope that you're having lots of fun and getting up to lots of senior naughtiness


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi "other side of the pond" Mr. B!


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Mr. B. I hope you're having a super day. I'll bet you've been helping your Mom some more with her chores. Come on over to my house anytime you'd like to help me with mine


----------



## swishywagga

*Laura* said:


> Hi Mr. B. I hope you're having a super day. I'll bet you've been helping your Mom some more with her chores. Come on over to my house anytime you'd like to help me with mine


Hi Aunt Laura, 
I just need to find my doggie passport and I'll be over!.


----------



## *Laura*

swishywagga said:


> Hi Aunt Laura,
> I just need to find my doggie passport and I'll be over!.


yahhh!! Come on over


----------



## hotel4dogs

you can come visit me, too. I have loads of experience with very special seniors!


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> you can come visit me, too. I have loads of experience with very special seniors!


Aunt Barb, I would love to visit you all and see where my special girl lived. She used to tell me all about it in her emails


----------



## hotel4dogs

Normally she preferred peemails!


----------



## hubbub

Mr B, I'd love to have you swing by my house too while you're on your tour.


----------



## HolDaisy

Barnaby if you're on tour make sure to stop by here! You and Sammy can talk about golden retriever mischief, Tizer will make sure you have a fun play and Uncle Eddie will most definitely want to talk about life as a cheeky senior


----------



## swishywagga

Well being as you would all like to meet me I have decided to make it a special trip called 'Barnaby The Senior Tour'!. I'm flattered that you all would like to see me, I only have one request and that's that you all make sure you have a big pile of laundry waiting for me:roflmao:

P. S. Aunt Barb, I love the Peemails!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

While you're on this magnificent tour Mr. B, please be sure to stop by the Carolina Coast to visit Roxy and Remy. They would love to take you to the Main Beach to play in the Surf or to the little beach at the end of our street to swim in the InterCoastal Waterway. You all can have lots of fun strolling or running up and down the beach and of course spend lots of time digging and rolling in the sand. 

If you're lucky maybe you'll find something dead to roll in so you can be extra stinky. Have to warn you, when that happens a good bath usually follows.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and Happy Weekend everyone!. It's been a good week for Mr B, his tummy has settled and he continues to do well. The weather has warmed up slightly and he has been enjoying his strolls watering the daffodils that are now almost up. His taste for a variety of foods is good, with his current favourite being corned beef with pasta and canned tripe!. We have just returned from an easy Saturday morning walk and after searching through the laundry basket he has gone for a power nap lying on a pair of socks. Thank you all for stopping by Barnaby and I appreciate it so much. This is the song we have chosen for this week, it's a great chill out tune and I love the video. Have a great weekend and week ahead all x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

LOVE, love, love, this song by Christopher Cross, haven't heard it in a while either, thanks for posting it. 
Really makes me long for the days of summer...

Great to hear Mr. B is doing so well and he continues to help you with the laundry. 

Hope you all have a great weekend, enjoy the warmer temps.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Mr. B., please put us on your tour too! After your stop on the Carolina Coast, come inland and visit us. Miss Skyler needs a laundry lesson, her specialty is socks!


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B, I hope you are having a great weekend and keep sorting the laundry


----------



## swishywagga

Hello and Happy Weekend All!, it's been another great week for Barnaby, he continues to eat, work and play hard, enjoying everyone of his golden chores. The weather has improved and we are apparently in for a very warm weekend. (Ugh hmm, sorry to interrupt but Mum forgot to mention that she almost squashed my whole back end in the door, if it hadn't of been for my quick reflexes I would have crushed my wagga!). Yes, thank you Barnaby, It was all my fault but am happy to report no damage done!. We wish you all a great weekend and week ahead and hope that you enjoy Barnabys song that he has especially selected from his play list for you today x


----------



## hotel4dogs

oh Barnaby, glad to hear your wagga is still waggin!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sounds like you had a close call Mr. B, sure wouldn't want you to have a broken wagga, you wouldn't be able to tell mom what a happy boy you are. 

Enjoy your warmer temps and have a great weekend.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, I am glad your wagga did not get squished  I am glad you are doing good Mr. B., keep it up. We all love you 

Have a great weekend Mr. B and parents


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a great weekend Barnaby! Hope that you have enjoyed the nice sunshine today, the boys here have loved it


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We are just checking in with you to wish you a happy spring! Aren't you happy that the weather is getting warmer? Soon you will be able to lay in a sunny spot, smell flowers and enjoy scratching your back on the grass again!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so glad you had a good weekend, Barnaby. You really should tell your Mum to stop playing fast and loose with that door. It simply will not do for you to have a weak and wounded wagga! Keep on shakin' those tail feathers, you handsome boy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh, B. You have such great taste in music! Do you like "Annie's Song"?


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh, B. You have such great taste in music! Do you like "Annie's Song"?


Hi Aunt Karen, I'm not a massive John Denver fan, but I like two songs in particular they are Rocky Mountain High and of course Calypso. I hope you like next weeks choice!.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Waiting with baited ears, B boy! Tell your mom to administer 3 belly rubs and 2 treats. Love you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I would like to see Barnaby's music video of "Tiny Dancer"!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

hotel4dogs said:


> I would like to see Barnaby's music video of "Tiny Dancer"!


Tiny Dancer has always been one of my favorite Elton John songs.


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> I would like to see Barnaby's music video of "Tiny Dancer"!


Aunt Barb, there's only one version of Tiny Dancer I could possibly post, no one could ever beat it. Remembering a very special golden girl x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Sure do miss the little bitch.


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Sure do miss the little bitch.


I know you do, she has a very special place in our hearts, hugs to you from me and Barnaby x


----------



## dborgers

Howdy, Barnaby  Checking in on you buddy. Keep having fun!!


----------



## *Laura*

dborgers said:


> Howdy, Barnaby  Checking in on you buddy. Keep having fun!!


Howdy Barnaby and Swishy ....from me too


----------



## cgriffin

Have a great weekend Mr. B and parents


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a great weekend Mr B!


----------



## Melakat

Have a great weekend ! I think that Logan is taking after Barnaby he goes crazy for socks !  Way more than Oakley every did.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi everyone and Happy Weekend!. A fairly quiet week for us, Barnaby has been up to his usual mischief. We have had a week of almost solid rain but my boy still continues to demand his walks and treats along the way, yesterday one side of his face did start to swell up but he is a real sniffer and loves to explore every last plant and blade of grass so I think he was probably bitten or stung by something again. This morning it doesn't look as bad so fingers and paws crossed he will be completely back to normal in a day or so. Thanks so much everyone for continuing to stop by, we love you all!. Wishing everyone a great weekend and an even better week ahead. 

A little P. S. from Mr B!. My Dad reminded me that it's Mothers Day here tomorrow, so I have chosen this weeks song especially for my mum, it's in her top 5 of favourites!.


----------



## tikiandme

Have a wonderful weekend, Barnaby. And Happy Mother's Day to your Mum!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Mr. B's face is looking better and he seems alright. 

Happy Mother's Day to you tomorrow Swishy, sure Mr. B will have something special planned to let you know what a great Mom you are and how much he loves you too. 


Awesome music choice, love this one by Van Morrison, haven't heard it in a while either.


----------



## Doug

Sorry to hear about your ouchie Barnaby. I hope that it calms down soon!
HAPPY mother's day to your mum, what a very special lady. It is no wonder that you two were meant to be together. Good luck with stealing her underwear to remind her that she is the special and cherished chosen one


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw I hope Barnaby's face is a little bit better. Love Van Morrison, I went with my Dad a few years ago to see him live and he was brilliant.

Have a lovely Mother's day with your special golden boy  and Barnaby...give your Mom lots of extra cuddles today!


----------



## brianne

Hello to handsome, wise Barnaby! I'm sorry to hear about his face - glad it's feeling better. I told Chumlee about his friend and he has offered to eat the offending bug. He's quite an expert flying bug-catcher.

Happy Mum's Day to you. Love the song! Hope Mr. B. spoils you rotten! Maybe he'll let you take him for an extra-long walk or let you give him extra treats to celebrate


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Aw I hope Barnaby's face is a little bit better. Love Van Morrison, I went with my Dad a few years ago to see him live and he was brilliant.
> 
> Have a lovely Mother's day with your special golden boy  and Barnaby...give your Mom lots of extra cuddles today!


How great that you went to see Van Morrison so glad you enjoyed it. Hoping that your special pups spoil you and your sister today, and also that your mum has a great day too! :wavey:


----------



## Tripp43

Happy weekend Mr. B and Happy Mother's day to your great mom. Gotta say Barnaby, you've got great taste in music. That was the best version of "Tiny Dancer" ever. We loved it and fell in love with that sweet faced Tiny girl. Very touching, thanks for sharing. 
Mr. Barnaby we hope your face keeps feeling better, watch out for those nasty insects hiding in all the wonderful smelling stuff out there. :smooch:


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo and I just stopped in to say hello to handsome Barnaby and his Mum!


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a great weekend handsome Barnaby!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and Happy Weekend Everyone!. Thank you all for your lovely messages and kind words, Barnaby took me for a nice walk on Mothers Day and even offered to share a chew with me!. It's been a bit of a mixed week, Barnaby has been asking to go out at all hours of the day and night, often for no reason, a couple of days he just didn't seem himself and wasn't stealing laundry so I knew he probably was feeling a little unwell. He is, however, eating well and today brought me a nice bra and socks to play with so he's obviously getting back to normal. I've been slowly moving him onto a semi-moist food which is definitely more gentle on his teeth than the regular kibble he had with his canned food, he certainly seems to enjoy it. At the moment he is helping me to eat my lunch and then will have a nice afternoon power nap. Hoping you all have a great weekend and week ahead. 

This is our nice relaxing song for this week, and I think a nice video too!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I can only imagine Sir B with a bra and socks!?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww Mr. B your such a character. 
Hope you and your family have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby  hearing about your crazy senior antics always makes me smile. I think you and Sammy would get on very well because he wants to go outside ALL the time, and then the second he's out his little face is pressed up against the glass window begging to come back in again. Glad that he's enjoying his food too, I usually soak our boys kibble very briefly, just so it's a little easier to eat. Sammy will only eat his kibble from a kong wobbler though, he loves it and as long as it gets him eating it then that's fine  Enjoy the rest of the weekend and hope Barnaby has been having fun in the nice weather today.


----------



## Tripp43

When Tripp was a pup he was quite the laundry thief; bras being his favourite followed by a neatly packed pair of socks. He would run and shake proudly, hoping to get someone's attention and a fun game of catch me. It was so cute, but sadly he lost interest. I think he must have given himself a nasty flick with all the shaking of his head that went on. Keep enjoying your laundry fun and good grub Mr. Barnaby . Have a great week everyone.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. B. I am glad you are starting to feel better and are up to laundry stealing


----------



## *Laura*

Haha Barnaby. Your laundry story made me laugh out loud. You keep up your silly antics. You make your Mom laugh too


----------



## dborgers

Aw, such a great laundry helper!  I love reading how the Barn continue to live with gusto


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love the video. Aunt Karen approves!


----------



## laprincessa

Uncka Bardabeee, u warin da bra noww? Dat punneeeee!


(I love you, Barnaby)


----------



## Sweet Girl

Lots of love to Barnaby. Sorry I've been so absent from his thread for so long. I'm so happy to hear he is still his silly old self.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and Happy Weekend Everyone!. Another good week for Mr B, who continues to live life to the full. We went out for a nice walk at the lakes and he enjoyed all the different smells and we met a lovely ten year old golden girl, who Barnaby gave the once over!. He continues to eat well and take care of his daily laundry duties. He has chosen a nice chill out song this week, hope you enjoy the video as well. Have a wonderful weekend and week ahead friends.


----------



## cgriffin

Have a great weekend Mr. B royal laundry sorter and mom and dad


----------



## KKaren

Barnaby, I bet that golden girl was checking you out too. Thanks for the video, beautiful and much needed. Have a great weekend


----------



## brianne

Hello Handsome Barnaby!

Glad to hear your weekend is going well. Hearing about your laundry escapades makes my heart happy. Here's something to try: the next time you have a visitor, be sure to bring out some of mom's 'unmentionables' - it makes for a great conversation-starter and I'm sure your mom would be grateful! 

Ooh la la! Still checking out the girls! You go, Mr. B.!

Your friend Chumlee says hello and sends cyber smelly athletic socks - his personal favorite!


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Hello Handsome Barnaby!
> 
> Glad to hear your weekend is going well. Hearing about your laundry escapades makes my heart happy. Here's something to try: the next time you have a visitor, be sure to bring out some of mom's 'unmentionables' - it makes for a great conversation-starter and I'm sure your mom would be grateful!
> 
> Ooh la la! Still checking out the girls! You go, Mr. B.!
> 
> Your friend Chumlee says hello and sends cyber smelly athletic socks - his personal favorite!


Hi Chumlee, thanks for the cyber socks they were lovely!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope you're enjoying your weekend with Mom and Dad Mr. B and there are lots of lovely girls for you to check out, you're such a ladies man.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hope you're enjoying your weekend with Mom and Dad Mr. B and there are lots of lovely girls for you to check out, you're such a ladies man.


Thank you, yes I am Aunt Sandy, mum got me a MacDonalds burger and fries!. I hope you are having a lovely weekend x


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thank you, yes I am Aunt Sandy, mum got me a MacDonalds burger and fries!. I hope you are having a lovely weekend x


Ooh lucky Mr B, what a lovely weekend treat 
Ssshh Barnaby don't tell my boys or they'll get jealous. I keep promising them some McChicken nuggets, but keep forgetting.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Ooh lucky Mr B, what a lovely weekend treat
> Ssshh Barnaby don't tell my boys or they'll get jealous. I keep promising them some McChicken nuggets, but keep forgetting.


Aunty Hollie, I'll let you in on a secret, mum gave me some nuggets as well!. I think you should give Sammy, Tizer and Eddie some as a special treat for Easter!.


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Aunty Hollie, I'll let you in on a secret, mum gave me some nuggets as well!. I think you should give Sammy, Tizer and Eddie some as a special treat for Easter!.


Glad you got some nuggets too Barnaby, it's a tough life being a handsome senior isnt it  I think I'll definitely have to get them some for an easter treat!


----------



## swishywagga

Barnaby would like to do this week's update!. Hello and Happy Weekend everydoggy, this week we are in Scotland visiting my daddy's mum, she is old and smells funny, I'm old but I don't smell funny!. Mum says I smell good enough to eat, I hope she doesn't eat me. I have been doing all my usual chores, I helped myself to someone else's laundry and slippers. Mum got me some nice canned food with pasta and gravy and rabbit, it made a nice change. I have been a little stiff but mum thinks it's because I have spent more time in the car than I normally do. I hope you all have a wonderful Easter weekend with lots of special treats. This is my song for this week, mum thinks I may have chosen it before but I really like it and the video is nice too! 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb2Awn_dYTs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Barnaby would like to do this week's update!. Hello and Happy Weekend everydoggy, this week we are in Scotland visiting my daddy's mum, she is old and smells funny, I'm old but I don't smell funny!. Mum says I smell good enough to eat, I hope she doesn't eat me. I have been doing all my usual chores, I helped myself to someone else's laundry and slippers. Mum got me some nice canned food with pasta and gravy and rabbit, it made a nice change. I have been a little stiff but mum thinks it's because I have spent more time in the car than I normally do. I hope you all have a wonderful Easter weekend with lots of special treats. This is my song for this week, mum thinks I may have chosen it before but I really like it and the video is nice too!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb2Awn_dYTs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Happy Easter, Barnaby, to you and Mom!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Happy Easter, Barnaby! May you find lots of tasty Easter treats in your laundry basket!


----------



## Doug

Oh Barnaby I'm so happy to hear that you got to go on holiday too. I hope that you enjoy your Easter break with your family and that they have more yummy surprises for you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. B, sure hope you're enjoying Scotland, it looks so lovely there.
Beside helping with laundry and stealing slippers, I bet you're checking out those lovely Scottish lasses too. 
Hope you and your family have a wonderful Easter.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Mr. B, sure hope you're enjoying Scotland, it looks so lovely there.
> Beside helping with laundry and stealing slippers, I bet you checking out those lovely Scottish lasses too.
> Hope you and your family have a wonderful Easter.


Thank you Aunt Sandy, I hope you have a lovely Easter too. I haven't seen any lovely girl doggies here. I prefer The English Creams and my lovely golden girls across the pond!


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Barnaby! Cosmo and I hope you have a Happy Bunny Day! And Happy Easter to you and your family. We love to hear of your exploits, so please let us know about all of your adventures while you are on holiday.


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a lovely time in Scotland Barnaby and family


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happee Eester unkl Burnabee to u an ur phamilee, lobe u manee, manee!

Da Sharlie an da mammee!


----------



## brianne

Hello Barnaby!

Happy Easter to you and your family. It's really nice of you to keep up with your laundry chores and help others- I'm sure they appreciate it!

Does the Easter Bunny go to Scotland too? My mom has been talking about this bunny and I've been tempted to wait up and chase him, but last year he left me a stuffie, so I think I'll leave him alone...

Have a nice visit with your family. Some old people smell funny, but they tend to be pretty generous with treats so turn on that Golden charm and you'll have a full belly in no time!

Sending smelly cyber socks to you!

your friend, Chumlee


----------



## cgriffin

Happy Easter Mr. B and family, I hope you are enjoying your holiday - funny smelling grandma and all


----------



## dborgers

Happy Easter to you and Barnaby


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Hello Barnaby!
> 
> Happy Easter to you and your family. It's really nice of you to keep up with your laundry chores and help others- I'm sure they appreciate it!
> 
> Does the Easter Bunny go to Scotland too? My mom has been talking about this bunny and I've been tempted to wait up and chase him, but last year he left me a stuffie, so I think I'll leave him alone...
> 
> Have a nice visit with your family. Some old people smell funny, but they tend to be pretty generous with treats so turn on that Golden charm and you'll have a full belly in no time!
> 
> Sending smelly cyber socks to you!
> 
> your friend, Chumlee


Hi Chum, 
Yes, the Easter Bunny does come to Scotland, he wears a skirt, mum says it's called a kilt! Have a lovely time x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Barnaby you always make me grin.


----------



## Melakat

Happy Easter Uncle Barnaby from Kathryn and Logan!


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Barnaby. Catching up and as always you're stories make me smile. Sounds like you had a fun Easter. Hugs to you and your Mom


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a great weekend Barnaby and family and hope that you enjoy the nice weather  Sammy needs a new paddling pool for summer because his has got a hole in, so he's not happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Wishing you a great weekend, Barnaby!


----------



## Melakat

Hi Uncle B - Look at me  Thanks so much for all of the sock stealing tricks and I bet sock stealing is helping you live to be such a healthy ole Golden Boy and so why I have taken up the past time myself 

Have a great weekend! From Logan.


----------



## swishywagga

Melakat said:


> Hi Uncle B - Look at me  Thanks so much for all of the sock stealing tricks and I bet sock stealing is helping you live to be such a healthy ole Golden Boy and so why I have taken up the past time myself
> 
> Have a great weekend! From Logan.


Hi Logan, I'm glad you have been practising all the tricks I told you about in my emails, keep up the good work and I will be in touch soon with some new stuff for you to learn!. :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin

Hi uncle B, the Benny here. Mom and Dad are opening the pool today, oh boy, I am so excited! Mom said, I cannot go swimming till the water warms up - bummer! Doesn't she know that I don't mind the colder water? I am a big boy now!

Have a great weekend uncle Barnaby


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Saturday, Sir B. Joker here. I think my little friend Sunny has been reading over my shoulder and learned your tricks for stealing things. Paper towels are her favorites, but she likes Mom's stockings, too.

Mom says I'm The Best Dog in the World because I don't steal things. At least not that she knows about. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tripp43

Good day Mr. B, It's Tripp here from Newfoundland...just across the big ocean from you. I've heard you really like stealing the laundry, that is lots of fun. Always seems to make our people laugh. Something I really like to do this time of year, while I wait for my people to put their shoes and coats on, is run off with a hat or glove shaking it as I escape. It is great fun and seems to make that waiting time go much faster. Have a great weekend.


----------



## swishywagga

Hello and Happy Weekend Everyone, it's been a mixed week for Barnaby, lots of grass eating and tummy upsets. Every time it happens I start to worry and think is this the start of something and then my boy reminds me that everything is how it should be by walking into the room with a sock or other item. He is much better today and has been attending to his chores and ripping the stuffing out of his bed!. We are keeping everything crossed for a better week ahead with a bit more sleep. Thank you all for you support and we wish you all a good weekend and week ahead. Here is our song choice for this week, with a rather sweet video.


----------



## Melakat

Glad that you are feeling better Barnaby and Cheers to a good week ahead. Kathryn & Logan


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

You sure keep them on their toes, Sir B! I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## hubbub

Sending good wishes to Barnaby and family


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Barnaby. Cosmo and I hope your tummy troubles are behind you and we're glad you're feeling better. We hope your Mum has been able to get some rest so she can try to keep up with you on your sock stealing sprees. Remember to let her catch you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sorry to hear about your tummy upsets Mr. B. 
Good to hear you're feeling better and back to helping the laundry and your other household chores. 

Haven't heard that song in many years Swisshy, takes me back to another place and time for sure.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sorry to hear about your tummy upsets Mr. B.
> Good to hear you're feeling better and back to helping the laundry and your other household chores.
> 
> Haven't heard that song in many years Swisshy, takes me back to another place and time for sure.


Glad you like it, it's a great feel good song!


----------



## dborgers

Glad Barnaby's feeling better  You're a wonderful mom to be so aware of his needs and desires


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Glad Barnaby's feeling better  You're a wonderful mom to be so aware of his needs and desires


Hi Uncle Danny The Piano Man!. Mum says do you do a version of Billy Joels Piano Man? :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> Hi Uncle Danny The Piano Man!. Mum says do you do a version of Billy Joels Piano Man? :wavey:


 I promise I'll do a version for you before summer is out


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> I promise I'll do a version for you before summer is out


Thanks, we'll look forward to that! :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you're feeling better Barnaby!


----------



## laprincessa

Unka Bardabeeee
i hass nebbur stolen a sock
can u come tu mi howze an teech mi how to du dat?

and i love you manneeeeee
Fank u
Sir Maxwell Barksalot


----------



## swishywagga

laprincessa said:


> Unka Bardabeeee
> i hass nebbur stolen a sock
> can u come tu mi howze an teech mi how to du dat?
> 
> and i love you manneeeeee
> Fank u
> Sir Maxwell Barksalot


Hi Max, I found that sock stealing came naturally to me, but I think you can pick it up really quickly, just empty your mom's laundry basket or even better just pull them straight from the feet of your humans!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Mr B! Haven't checked in in you in awhile. How's life? Anymore videos??

Xoxo,
Aunt Karen


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Hi Mr B! Haven't checked in in you in awhile. How's life? Anymore videos??
> 
> Xoxo,
> Aunt Karen


Aunt Karen, so nice to hear from you, I'm fine, am keeping my mum on her toes, she keeps trying to get some video footage of me but I don't like her pointing that camera thing at me. I hope you and your Mr B are well x. :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Happy Friday, Sir Barnaby. Joker here. My Mom is at home today and I'm so happy to be with her. Spring is finally here after a wicked hard winter and I am enjoying spending my time on the back deck, lying in the sun and watching the squirrels play.

Some people with big machines have been working on our street, digging holes in the lawns and putting things in, then filling them back in. Makes no sense to me. It's not like they were burying bones or something interesting. Sunny thought it would be a good idea to bark at them all day and she had at it. Such a silly puppy. Anyway, last week they left a huge machine on our front lawn and Mom was really annoyed with them. I'm glad they are gone now, but they were amusing to watch.

Mom has been giving me all sorts of good things to eat. I got bored with my regular food and just walked away from it. She finally got the point and came up with better offerings. I strongly recommend this technique.

Happy weekend!


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B and mom, I hope you are having a great weekend with treaties and laundry sorting


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby we'd love to see a video of you if you're not too camera shy  Hope that you're having a great weekend!


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Happy Friday, Sir Barnaby. Joker here. My Mom is at home today and I'm so happy to be with her. Spring is finally here after a wicked hard winter and I am enjoying spending my time on the back deck, lying in the sun and watching the squirrels play.
> 
> Some people with big machines have been working on our street, digging holes in the lawns and putting things in, then filling them back in. Makes no sense to me. It's not like they were burying bones or something interesting. Sunny thought it would be a good idea to bark at them all day and she had at it. Such a silly puppy. Anyway, last week they left a huge machine on our front lawn and Mom was really annoyed with them. I'm glad they are gone now, but they were amusing to watch.
> 
> Mom has been giving me all sorts of good things to eat. I got bored with my regular food and just walked away from it. She finally got the point and came up with better offerings. I strongly recommend this technique.
> 
> Happy weekend!




Hi Joker My Fellow Senior Friend!, it's really good to hear from you, sounds like you have everything under control and even better that you are getting the pick of the menu, you and I are very alike. Mum says that I am quite stiff when I walk now but I still like rolling in a heap on the grass. Do you walk far these days?, mum doesn't let me go as far as I used to. Have a good week my friend and pass my best wishes onto Sunny and your mom.


----------



## swishywagga

*My Song Choice This Week, Dedicated To All My Forum Friends*

It's been a good week for Mr B, enjoy our song choice. Have a great week everyone!. Remember always hold onto your dreams x


----------



## laprincessa

Uncle Barnaby
I lub u sew menneeee


----------



## Tripp43

So glad to hear you've had a good week Mr. B. and wishing this one will be even better. :wavey:


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hi Barnaby! Wrigley and Roxi are senior friends, too. It's hard to believe that they are both 11 years old now. Any advice you would have on living the good senior life would be really appreciated by us.

We all think of you so often, and hope that you are well and happily keeping up your
laundry stealing.


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Hi Barnaby! Wrigley and Roxi are senior friends, too. It's hard to believe that they are both 11 years old now. Any advice you would have on living the good senior life would be really appreciated by us.
> 
> We all think of you so often, and hope that you are well and happily keeping up your
> laundry stealing.


Hi Wrigley and Roxi, hope you are well, my advice to staying young is to steal plenty of laundry and always keep your humans on their toes!. Thanks for stopping by it's always great to hear from you x:wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom

My B is great, thanks for asking! 

Can't wait to see another video; you are just toooooo handsome, B boy!

How's the weather?


----------



## dborgers

So happy to read Barnaby continues to do so well 

BTW, I love that ELO song. They were a great band!


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> My B is great, thanks for asking!
> 
> Can't wait to see another video; you are just toooooo handsome, B boy!
> 
> How's the weather?


Hi Aunt K, Mum's still trying to get a new video of me, I told her it will cost her, haha!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> So happy to read Barnaby continues to do so well
> 
> BTW, I love that ELO song. They were a great band!


Aren't they great, we listen to their greatest hits album over and over!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Barnabyyy, we'd love to see a video of you when you let your Mom film you haha  I hope that you're having lots of fun and are keeping your Mom busy with your senior antics! I'm sure Eddie gets more like a puppy every day, I love senior dogs - they're the best. Have you been enjoying the sunshine?


----------



## swishywagga

Barnaby has had a few not so good days with tummy upsets etc. We've noticed also that he looks a lot stiffer than usual and a little arched, so off to the vet we go this morning. Any prayers and positive thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I hope he's ok. Hugs and prayers being sent across the pond to you and Sir B this morning...


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending many good thoughts and prayers for Mr. B!!


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, Mr. B, I am sorry you have to see the doctor!
Keeping fingers and toes crossed that all is well and easily taken care of with some meds! We love you Mr. B.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We hope the vet was able to give you something to ease your upset tummy. Please feel better very soon so that you can get back to some of your special Barnaby tricks!
We are praying for you.


----------



## hubbub

Sending nothing but positivity to you guys!!


----------



## Coco's Mom

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to Mr. B!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone, we return from the vet with pretty good news, after a very thorough examination she ruled out anything serious and put it down to Mr B eating something that he shouldn't, poor old boy was not happy and had to wear a muzzle for everyone's safety!. He has been put on liquid Zantac to see if that can help with any future swallowing issues and Loxicom for his arthritis, he weighed in at 74 pounds and the vet said that she felt he was a reasonable size for his breed and age (she doesn't want us to increase his food). Overall she said he was in pretty good shape for an almost 15 year old. We are feeling relieved and blessed that our boy is still enjoying life and hopefully with the new medication will improve even more. Thanks again everyone for your continued support, we really appreciate it! 


From Barnaby:- Goodness me the humiliation, this lady felt me all over, my back and front legs, my hips and elbows, my toes and even my behind. Then she shone this thing in my eyes, she didn't even warm up her hands and I had to wear this thing over my face. Anyway I ran out that door so fast I was like The Road runner!. I'm off to put my paws up now and chillax. This is my song for this week, mum likes this man even though she never admits it!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Mr. B, now that Tito is 8 he also has to have rectal/prostate exams. He sympathizes with you!


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Mr. B, now that Tito is 8 he also has to have rectal/prostate exams. He sympathizes with you!


Aunt Barb, I was so embarrassed my white face was blushing. It's so not fair on us guys!


----------



## Doug

Oh Barnaby you made me laugh out loud, at least you have your sense of humour through all of this.
We hope that the medication makes you feel a lot better!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Feel better soon dear Barnaby, lobe u manee, manee!


----------



## tikiandme

I was so worried when I checked in today and saw that Barnaby wasn't feeling well! I'm glad he got a good report from the doctor. (Sorry the vet got so "personal" with you Barnaby, but sometimes you have to put up with this type of thing.) I hope the meds help him get back to being his spunky senior self.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry I didn't see this post before you went to the vets, but I'm so happy to read that you got on well with him and all seems okay. Hopefully his tummy will settle soon with the medication and his arthritis pain will ease a little. Enjoy the rest of the weekend Barnaby, Sammy says he thinks you deserve extra treats for you getting a good report


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad all is well with Mr. B, embarrassment and all, LOL. 
I hope the new meds do the trick for our beloved Mr. Barnaby


----------



## GoldensGirl

Barnaby, we hope you're feeling better again and can get back to stealing the laundry. Joker knows far too much about veterinary adventures. Have you tried Adequan injections for your arthritis? They have made a world of difference for Joker and dearly departed members of our pack. 

Happy Sunday from Joker, Sunny and their humans! :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

> Have you tried Adequan injections for your arthritis? They have made a world of difference for Joker and dearly departed members of our pack.


After you'd mentioned the great results you've had, we got Katie (now 12-14 yrs old) on them. Vet gave us a vial, syringes, and instructions. They have made a world of difference. She's spinning and running like she did when she was younger.


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks Lucy and Danny it certainly is something to consider. I asked so many questions yesterday I completely forgot about the injections. I will definitely mention it at our next visit!.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great news, B! Keep it up, sir! Hope the tummy is OK! Love ya!


----------



## HolDaisy

How's handsome Mr B doing? We all love Barnaby


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and Happy Weekend Everyone. Barnaby has had a really good week, he's been enjoying all the fresh air and greenery, eating and playing whilst continuing to attend to his daily laundry duties. The Loxicom hasn't upset his tummy and so far hasn't produced any unwanted side effects so we will continue as we are and check in with the vet in about a week from now. The only thing that I've noticed is that he appears to have a slight limp when walking on concrete but walks perfectly on grass, something that has only happened over the last few days, so we will keep an eye on this and mention it to the vet next week. Thanks for all your good wishes and we wish you all a great weekend and an even better week ahead!. 

From Mr B, Hello everyone, I've had a very good week, I forgot to tell you all that last week I visited a big lake where apparently a big monster called Nessie lives, I don't belive it, goodness these humans will believe anything. This week I visited a place called Gretna Green, where people run away to get married, this place is right on The Scottish Borders and at point on my walk my front half was in England and my back half was in Scotland!!!. Mum has promised me a nice afternoon tea today, so with this in mind here is my song choice for this week, hope you like it x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy weekend, Barnaby! I'm so glad that you are doing well. We are enjoying some warmer temperatures this weekend-I think that it's finally spring!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. B, always great hearing how well you're doing about your adventures. 
Hope your limp goes away. 


You and your mom and dad have a great weekend!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. B., you get to see the world. Did you see Nessie? 

I hope your limp goes away soon. Maybe mom can check your paw and toe nails to make sure there is nothing in there or a broken toe nail. Maybe your older arthritic bones hurt on concrete. 

Wishing you and your mum and dad a wonderful weekend with lots more adventures and of course... doing some laundry....


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Hi and Happy Weekend Everyone. Barnaby has had a really good week, he's been enjoying all the fresh air and greenery, eating and playing whilst continuing to attend to his daily laundry duties. The Loxicom hasn't upset his tummy and so far hasn't produced any unwanted side effects so we will continue as we are and check in with the vet in about a week from now. The only thing that I've noticed is that he appears to have a slight limp when walking on concrete but walks perfectly on grass, something that has only happened over the last few days, so we will keep an eye on this and mention it to the vet next week. Thanks for all your good wishes and we wish you all a great weekend and an even better week ahead!.
> 
> From Mr B, Hello everyone, I've had a very good week, I forgot to tell you all that last week I visited a big lake where apparently a big monster called Nessie lives, I don't belive it, goodness these humans will believe anything. This week I visited a place called Gretna Green, where people run away to get married, this place is right on The Scottish Borders and at point on my walk my front half was in England and my back half was in Scotland!!!. Mum has promised me a nice afternoon tea today, so with this in mind here is my song choice for this week, hope you like it x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOVQ_Jwamvw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Hope you and your Mom have a great weekend, Barnaby!!


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo and Auntie Tiki wish Barnaby a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## dborgers

Thanks for sharing your really neat adventures, courtesy of your loving, adoring mom  

Standing in two countries at the same time? Bet there aren't many golden boys on Earth who can say that!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Thanks for sharing your really neat adventures, courtesy of your loving, adoring mom
> 
> Standing in two countries at the same time? Bet there aren't many golden boys on Earth who can say that!


You made me laugh, he certainly is unique, we often say that he's done some business in every corner of the UK!


----------



## KKaren

swishywagga said:


> Mum has promised me a nice afternoon tea today, so with this in mind here is my song choice for this week, hope you like it x
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOVQ_Jwamvw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Dear Mr. B, I hope you had a wonderful afternoon tea, thank you for the song and whistles, I always check in here to get a lift for my weekend. Enjoy your Sat and Sun.


----------



## brianne

Hello Barnaby! 

From Chumleee,

Sorry you had to go to the vet and get that embarrassing exam! Honestly, humans think of the craziest things to do! I will be on alert in case my vet thinks he's going to try something like that with me!!

My mom told me about the Loch Ness Monster and I think she's real - she was just too scared to show herself with a brave, smart Golden in the area. She didn't want you to figure out her secrets.

From my mom:

Handsome Barnaby, I'm sorry you were feeling a little under the weather. I hope your paw is better and you can help your mom with the laundry soon. Wishing you a beautiful weekend with lots of grass to roll in! Hope you had a lovely tea with your mom.


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Aw, Mr. B., you get to see the world. Did you see Nessie?
> 
> I hope your limp goes away soon. Maybe mom can check your paw and toe nails to make sure there is nothing in there or a broken toe nail. Maybe your older arthritic bones hurt on concrete.
> 
> Wishing you and your mum and dad a wonderful weekend with lots more adventures and of course... doing some laundry....


Hi Aunt Christa, mums looked at my paws and toes and she says they are all nice and clean, I don't like her touching my feet. My limp is a little better today, I didn't see Nessie I don't believe that he exists, (humans will believe anything)!. I hope you are all enjoying your weekend, I like the cake you made!.


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Hi Aunt Christa, mums looked at my paws and toes and she says they are all nice and clean, I don't like her touching my feet. My limp is a little better today, I didn't see Nessie I don't believe that he exists, (humans will believe anything)!. I hope you are all enjoying your weekend, I like the cake you made!.


Glad your limp is better today, Barnaby and hope you and your Mom have a very special day!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you are doing well Barnaby and that you slight limp seems to have improved a little. I've noticed as Eddie has got older that he's much more comfortable walking on grass too, he even likes to run and bound like a puppy in the long grass.

That's so funny how you were half in England and half in Scotland  Enjoy the rest of the bank holiday weekend!


----------



## Cuddysmom

No Nessie sightings, huh? Keep looking!

Love ya, B


----------



## laprincessa

Dear Sir Barnaby
One time my evil sister went to Scotland and brought me back a mug with a picture of that Nessie creature on it. So I think if there's a picture, then maybe Nessie is real? 
And my sister really is evil, but that's a story for another day, I'll bend your ear about that one day over tea, if that's okay with you? 

I hope your limp is better!

Deer Unka Bardabee
mi mommeee tukk da dammpoodur an wote summ toopitt sduff
justur iggnore hur
i du dat alla tyme
an i lub u menneeee
da Max


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B, I hope you are not limping anymore today and you can celebrate Mother's Day with your mommy tomorrow with lots of kisses and treaties for both you and your mum. 
I would be glad to let you and your mum have some of the cake I made. I froze half of it, because it was too much.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and happy weekend everyone, Barnaby has had a fabulous week, just a little upset tummy but he is eating well and carrying out his laundry duties with great enthusiasm. The Loxicom that we started two weeks ago has certainly given him a bit more spring in his step and we are delighting in his return to puppy hood, be it more mental than physical!. Every day is a blessing and we take each one as it comes. Thank you all for your lovely messages and here is our song for this week. Have a great weekend all and an even better week ahead. P S,. I have a couple of videos, they aren't very good quality but I hope you'll enjoy seeing our beautiful Uncle B x


----------



## swishywagga

A little video, sorry about the quality!


----------



## swishywagga

Barnaby And The Cheese Puffs!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sir B, I loved your videos!!!


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. B, you are looking fabulous! And you seem to enjoy your cheese puffs, LOL.


----------



## Harleysmum

Lovely videos. He is such a beautiful old dog. Love him!


----------



## swishywagga

laprincessa said:


> Dear Sir Barnaby
> One time my evil sister went to Scotland and brought me back a mug with a picture of that Nessie creature on it. So I think if there's a picture, then maybe Nessie is real?
> And my sister really is evil, but that's a story for another day, I'll bend your ear about that one day over tea, if that's okay with you?
> 
> I hope your limp is better!
> 
> Deer Unka Bardabee
> mi mommeee tukk da dammpoodur an wote summ toopitt sduff
> justur iggnore hur
> i du dat alla tyme
> an i lub u menneeee
> da Max


Hi Max, I totally understand, mum's always writing on my thread, I don't know why, after all it's my thread not hers!.


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Barnaby. I really like your videos. Cosmo and I think you are a movie star! Cosmo likes cheese puffs, too. He gets one every night at bedtime. I hope your Mum has a wonderful Mother's Day. Happy, happy weekend to you, you sweet boy!


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby, please thank your mom for sharing the video of you. I know at the seaside you had to be taking in all sorts of wonderful smells and cheese puffs as a treat - well, of course!!!


----------



## brianne

Hello Barnaby!

Thank you for the videos. Chumlee and I really enjoyed them. Cheesepuffs are the best! Glad to hear you are keeping up with your laundry duties, too.

Chum is out dragging his father around the neighborhood on their usual Sunday morning walk but he was kind enough to wake me nice and early with sloppy Mother's Day kisses. Hope you and your Mom have a Happy Mother's Day. Is it the same day in the UK?

Sending belly rubs and Chum sends smelly cyber socks.


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Hello Barnaby!
> 
> Thank you for the videos. Chumlee and I really enjoyed them. Cheesepuffs are the best! Glad to hear you are keeping up with your laundry duties, too.
> 
> Chum is out dragging his father around the neighborhood on their usual Sunday morning walk but he was kind enough to wake me nice and early with sloppy Mother's Day kisses. Hope you and your Mom have a Happy Mother's Day. Is it the same day in the UK?
> 
> Sending belly rubs and Chum sends smelly cyber socks.


Hi Chum and Chums Mom!, Happy Mothers Day, no it isn't the same here, our Mothers Day was in March. Thanks for rubs and the cyber socks they are delicious x


----------



## HolDaisy

Barnaby we LOVED your videos! You look so well and it's great to see you by the seaside having fun  I also love the cute little jump you do for your cheese puff treats, it's so sweet, you're still a puppy at heart and have so many fans all over the world!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looking good Mr. B, nice to see you enjoying the salt air, the ocean breeze and the seagulls calling your name. 

And the cheese puffs, who can resist them.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hello again, Sir B. Joker here, borrowing Mom's fingers and keyboard for a bit. You're looking' mighty fine these days.

Have you tried Braunschweiger yet? It's the best! Most foods don't taste as good as they used to...guess it's just the passing years or something...so Mom keeps bringing home new things to tempt me. I think she finally got it right! I even ignore a few pills tucked into it. I'm also pretty fond of Vienna sausages and all-beef hot dogs. Much better than dog food. Much.

Keep up the good habits with laundry!


----------



## Doug

Ha ha! We love your bright smile Barnaby 
So happy to see you doing so well and that you have your mum well trained by giving you those treats
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Just stopped in to say Hello to you Barnaby!!!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Barnaby we LOVED your videos! You look so well and it's great to see you by the seaside having fun  I also love the cute little jump you do for your cheese puff treats, it's so sweet, you're still a puppy at heart and have so many fans all over the world!


Thank you Aunt Hollie, do I really have fans all over the world?, that's really great!.


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone, a little update, the Loxicom appears to have really given Mr B an even bigger spring in his senior paws. He has been playing, shredding toilet rolls, gathering laundry and generally making mischief since 11am this morning!. We are so pleased that he is re living puppy hood and certainly keeping us on our toes, I think we have the world's first bionic senior golden!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We love to hear about all of your antics, Sir B! You get into almost as much mischief as the other Mr B!(he claims it is because he's not even 2
yet)...go figure...:stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love it love it!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Love your senior mischief Barnaby, you're so cute!


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, I am thrilled to hear about Mr. Barnaby's second puppy phase, haha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's always great to hear how well Seniors are doing, especially a wonderful boy as Mr. B.


----------



## tikiandme

Have a happy day, Barnaby!


----------



## HolDaisy

Wishing you and Barnaby a great weekend


----------



## dborgers

Ditto what Hollie said. Here's to beautiful skies, nice temperatures, and extra treats


----------



## Harleysmum

Yes Barnaby you are loved all over the world! There is nothing quite like old gold.


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and happy weekend everyone!. It's been a great week for Mr B, his energy levels have certainly increased and his enthusiasm for life amazes me with the constant reassurance that indeed these are 'The Very Special Senior Years'. He continues to insist on personally greeting everyone that takes his fancy, (both dog and human), and attracting an audience when he falls into a golden heap with his legs in the air on freshly cut grass. We treasure each day, hour and minute and thank you all so very much for stopping by. Here is our song for this week, he really is our dog in a million, have a wonderful week ahead x


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

We have a interesting phenomenon here as well-the "green" golden retriever! Brinkley decided to roll in our freshly cut grass today. Maybe Sir B has been sharing his secrets!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Keep rolling and kicking those legs, Barnaby! We'll do some rolls and kicks on this side of the pond along with you ... after all, there is nothing like a good roll in the grass!(Wrigley and Roxi)


----------



## swishywagga

fozziesmom said:


> We have a interesting phenomenon here as well-the "green" golden retriever! Brinkley decided to roll in our freshly cut grass today. Maybe Sir B has been sharing his secrets!


I'm sure I saw an email from Barnaby to Brinkley!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I think there is something really spectacular about a good roll in the grass or maybe in the sand at the beach. My Roxy and Remy sure do love it.........

Always great to hear how well Mr. B is doing and how much he's enjoying life. 

These Seniors are so very special and each and every day is a gift.


----------



## tikiandme

Have fun rolling in the grass, Barnaby!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby so glad to hear that you're doing so well in your senior years, what a handsome, special golden boy you are


----------



## HolDaisy

How are you doing Barnaby? Hope that you're having a nice bank holiday weekend so far!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> How are you doing Barnaby? Hope that you're having a nice bank holiday weekend so far!


Hi Aunt Hollie, yes I'm having a nice bank holiday weekend so far, hope you and the pups are too!. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and Happy Sunday All!. Another good week for Barnaby, apart from a small incident where he managed to get himself stuck inside the wardrobe he is happy, eating well, carrying out his laundry duties and getting up to mischief. I discovered some new tripe and venison sausage delight treats which he adores and he can sniff them out from quite a distance, I had to refill his treat box in the bathroom as he just kept following me everywhere, only to find him waiting outside the door with a big smile on his face!. Wishing you all a great day and a good week ahead. Our song choice for this week is a little different, so turn up the volume, grab your golden and get those tails swishing!.


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Mr. B, were you playing hide and seek? 
When we first got Dachsi, I was looking for him one time, looked everywhere, nothing. I opened the walk in closet in the bedroom and out marched Dachsi, LOL. 

Wishing you and your parents a beautiful Sunday


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> LOL, Mr. B, were you playing hide and seek?
> When we first got Dachsi, I was looking for him one time, looked everywhere, nothing. I opened the walk in closet in the bedroom and out marched Dachsi, LOL.
> 
> Wishing you and your parents a beautiful Sunday


Haha, I can just picture Mr D, maybe you should put his blg little dog bed in there for him!


----------



## cgriffin

I hope you are having a great day, Mr. B, Nicky and dad 

Nicky, just saw that you stepped down from being a Supermod, thank you for your service!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> I hope you are having a great day, Mr. B, Nicky and dad
> 
> Nicky, just saw that you stepped down from being a Supermod, thank you for your service!


Aw, thanks Christa, hope you're having a great holiday weekend too. I hope in the future I can rejoin the team!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby what were you doing in the wardrobe lol  Glad that you had a nice bank holiday. Just saw the post about the mod change, thanks Nicky you did a great job on the forum!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Aw Barnaby what were you doing in the wardrobe lol  Glad that you had a nice bank holiday. Just saw the post about the mod change, thanks Nicky you did a great job on the forum!


Thanks Hollie, hope you and the pups have are having a great week so far!.


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Nicky and Mr. B, just wishing you a great evening and night


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Hi Nicky and Mr. B, just wishing you a great evening and night


Thanks Aunt Christa, I think I'm in trouble I just ripped the inner sole out of my Dads new shoes! :doh:


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, LOL


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Barnaby, as long as you can still chew new shoes, you are officially a puppy at heart! Keep up the good work!


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Barnaby, as long as you can still chew new shoes, you are officially a puppy at heart! Keep up the good work!


Thanks, mum said the same thing. She has been buying the most marvellous little delicacies called 'Cocktail Sausages', goodness they are beyond tasty I could eat a million of them!.


----------



## Cuddysmom

A puppy, indeed! Enjoy those sausages. Tell mum AK said to give you three and four belly rubs. STAT!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi everyone, Barnaby continues to do well, enjoying all the different places we have visited recently. He surprised us yesterday by getting into the car by himself before DH even had a chance to help him in. He is enjoying his varied senior menu which contains avast array of doggie delights including sausages, cheese and tripe!. We wish you all a great week ahead and hope you all like our summery song choice for this week. Thanks for stopping by, we really appreciate all your support x


----------



## hotel4dogs

I have such a soft spot in my heart for Barnaby, I'm so glad to hear he continues to do well.


----------



## chloesmomMI

I just love Barnaby! I'm glad he's doing so well. And thanks for posting that song...truly a blast from the past.


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Barnaby. Cosmo, the "Junior" Senior here. I'm glad you are enjoying your travel adventures with your family. It sounds like you are having a great time. Enjoy your vast array of exotic food choices. Mom won't let me have smorgasbord until I'm a "Senior" Senior, like you. I'm jealous! Have a wonderful week, my friend.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Barnaby is doing so well and his special senior menu sounds lovely


----------



## Sheldon's Mom

Hi Barnaby
It's me Sheldon . 
WOW you sure are getting some yummy treats . Enjoy your travels .
My mom and I enjoy your updates so keep them coming.


----------



## cgriffin

Yay, Mr. B, I am glad you had such a great weekend and that you could get into the car by yourself! The medicine must really be doing you good, I am glad 
Ben says he wants those yummy treats, too


----------



## swishywagga

We came across this toy when we were going through some bits and pieces. Barnaby was frightened of it then and he hasn't changed. Apologies for the quality I shot the video in our hotel room!


----------



## laprincessa

Max says that's the scariest thing he's ever seen and Unca Bardabee is right to be afraid of it!


----------



## swishywagga

laprincessa said:


> Max says that's the scariest thing he's ever seen and Unca Bardabee is right to be afraid of it!


Haha, he's called Crazy Cody, Part of The Dwoinkers Toy Range. Barnaby isn't frightened of anything apart from wooden bridges and this toy!.


----------



## laprincessa

Max has a chicken that dances - I shall have to get a video of it - that I bet Barnaby would just love.
He's not afraid of wooden bridges, but he is scared silly of cookie sheets


----------



## swishywagga

Hi everyone, hope you are all having a great weekend. A really good week for Barnaby who continues to remind us life is for living by charming us with all his golden naughtiness. On our travels we saw a lady whom we haven't seen for a good two years and she was absolutely blown away by how good he looked, needless to say I was very much the proud Dog Mum!. We wish you all a wonderful week ahead and hope you enjoy our song for this week, thanks so much for stopping by, Hugs and rubs from me and my beautiful boy x


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you've had a nice weekend. The lady is right, Barnaby really does look fantastic for his age and he's such a comical old boy  We all love him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a wonderful compliment, you should be a very proud dog mom.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It's great to hear that Sir B continues to do well.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. B, we all think you look good


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Aw, Mr. B, we all think you look good


Thanks everyone!, remember the little sausages I told you about, well it turns out that they come in Jumbo size as well. Mum had a bag of them, four in total, Dad ate two and Mum ate one, I could see her eying up the other but I whispered in her ear 'every taste adds to your waist'!. She gave me the sausage roll


----------



## tikiandme

Barnaby, you handsome devil! You certainly have your Mum wrapped around your little paw! You are such a charmer! Enjoy your sausages, you deserve every little bite!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Barnaby, you are a very funny boy! Thanks for the laughs you give us!


----------



## GoldenMum

Barnaby, you poor boy......are they torturing you with that evil toy? You'd better sleep with one eye open.....I'd lock it up at night!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Senior menu. Lol! Thanks for the video!


----------



## swishywagga

Hello to all my friends, mum says I can do this week's update. Well, guess what?, I met a lovely lady this week, she was from America, and sooooo pretty, she fussed me and cuddled me and told me how adorable I was!. I think that all American ladies must be just like her so now I keep asking mum if we can go to America . I also met three other dogs who looked liked me, one was a very pretty girl called Morgan, I liked her a lot (mum told me to behave like a gentleman (I don't know what she meant)!. . I also got to eat more of those lovely little sausages and a nice pile of bunny droppings :doh:, mum says I should just stick to the sausages!. Anyway, I wish you all a great week ahead. My song for this week is a nice little upbeat, shuzzy number, I hope you like it. Hugs and rubs, love Barnaby :wavey:x


----------



## hubbub

Hi Barnaby, I'm glad you're feeling good and enjoying your sausages! I imagine that you draw a good bit of attention wherever you go  You've got a very varied taste in music, thank you for all the suggestions. Have a great week too!


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Nicky and Mr. B. I am glad you had a great weekend and you enjoyed the sausages and meeting new people and dogs. 
I am sure if you visited America, you would have to stop at a lot of houses, including ours


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you Aunt Hubbub and Aunt Christa, I would love to visit you, do you have sausages there?. I'm glad you like my play list, mum is going to make me my very own CD with all my songs on it (if she can work out how to do it)!.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello Barnaby, glad to hear that you had a nice weekend and that you're feeling good! Hope that you enjoyed your sausages, I bet my boys would like some of those! Your songs always are great ones


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Hello Barnaby, glad to hear that you had a nice weekend and that you're feeling good! Hope that you enjoyed your sausages, I bet my boys would like some of those! Your songs always are great ones


Thanks Aunt Hollie, mum says they are called 'Senior Sausages', so you must make sure that you buy some for Eddie!.


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Thanks Aunt Hollie, mum says they are called 'Senior Sausages', so you must make sure that you buy some for Eddie!.


Haha! If they're special senior sausages I'll definitely be buying some for Eddie, I'm sure he'd love them


----------



## lgnutah

10 year old Brooks has the same issue-it started gradually a few years ago....in the beginning it was just, "hmmm, I wonder why he is swallowing when he lies down at night?" The vet felt his neck area, found nothing amiss.
Then it became an every night thing-only occasionally did he want to go outside and would eat grass as you describe-most of the time it just seemed like lying down forced his stomach contents into his throat (reflux).
So we tried famotidine 20 mg, 1x day, then 2x day. Did this for months with no noticeable difference
Then I decided to switch his food to ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach (he was also having itchiness issues) from the huge hard glucosamine tablet to a liquid glucosamine and I started putting water on his kibble and letting it soften a bit before giving it to him. This seemed to actually help.
I didn't like the liquid glucosamine (no pump on the bottle) so now instead I put water in Brooks' dish, crush his glucosamine tablet, then add kibble to soften. 
This has cut out his swallowing by 90%.


----------



## laprincessa

Dear Barnaby, 
If you ever come to America, I will buy many cases of sausages just for you
You can nosh on them with Max while you relax on the porch and watch the deer go by.


----------



## swishywagga

lgnutah said:


> 10 year old Brooks has the same issue-it started gradually a few years ago....in the beginning it was just, "hmmm, I wonder why he is swallowing when he lies down at night?" The vet felt his neck area, found nothing amiss.
> Then it became an every night thing-only occasionally did he want to go outside and would eat grass as you describe-most of the time it just seemed like lying down forced his stomach contents into his throat (reflux).
> So we tried famotidine 20 mg, 1x day, then 2x day. Did this for months with no noticeable difference
> Then I decided to switch his food to ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach (he was also having itchiness issues) from the huge hard glucosamine tablet to a liquid glucosamine and I started putting water on his kibble and letting it soften a bit before giving it to him. This seemed to actually help.
> I didn't like the liquid glucosamine (no pump on the bottle) so now instead I put water in Brooks' dish, crush his glucosamine tablet, then add kibble to soften.
> This has cut out his swallowing by 90%.



Barnaby's swallowing incidents occur every 3 weeks almost to the day. We've tried taking things out and putting things in, he now has liquid Zantac every other day, I'm not sure that it makes much difference, but doesn't seem to make it worse. He turns 15 in 2 months so I guess we'll just carry on with the same routine. It's hard to see him so uncomfortable, but it soon passes and then he returns to his normal self. Thanks for stopping by, we really appreciate it.


----------



## dborgers

I hope you get to the bottom of this. 15 in 2 months? Wow! He has one of the best moms in the world!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> I hope you get to the bottom of this. 15 in 2 months? Wow! He has one of the best moms in the world!


Thanks Uncle Danny, I do love my mum, and she says she loves me more than chocolate (and I know how much she loves chocolate)!.


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby, you are welcome at my house anytime  I need to tell you though that the sausages I have on hand are...uh, let me explain. They look sort of like them and have a good texture and spicy taste, but well, fake


----------



## cgriffin

Mr. B., I have real sausages at home, hot dogs, smoked sausage and Bratwurst. So, you can eat to your heart's content. 
Aw, you are turning 15, wow, that is great, you are very special Mr. B


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Barnaby! It's your Junior Senior, Cosmo, here. Just wanted to touch base and tell you I hope you are having a great week. Eat a sausage for me!!!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Mr. B., I have real sausages at home, hot dogs, smoked sausage and Bratwurst. So, you can eat to your heart's content.
> Aw, you are turning 15, wow, that is great, you are very special Mr. B


Aunt Christa, I would love to come to your house. I have a question for you, in my part of the world some people call dogs like Dachsi Sausage Dogs, does that mean that he has an endless supply of sausages, he sure looks good on them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aww Mr. B, you're a lucky boy having sausages. 

If Remy and Roxy had sausages, they would have upset tummies......... they keep telling me their mom that I am no fun. 

I think Mr. B deserves to have a big and very special event to celebrate his 15th Birthday!


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Mr. B, I think Dachsi wishes to have an endless supply of sausages. As you saw in the photo of him yesterday on FB, I called him a sausage in a blanket. 
In the states, Dachshunds are often called Wiener dogs or hot dogs. Well, you know Dachsi gained a few pounds so he is more of a sausage now or a Bratwurst - what we call him at times as a term of endearment.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Aww Mr. B, you're a lucky boy having sausages.
> 
> If Remy and Roxy had sausages, they would have upset tummies......... they keep telling me their mom that I am no fun.
> 
> I think Mr. B deserves to have a big and very special event to celebrate his 15th Birthday!


Mr B and I would love that, this forum is such a special place for us both so what could be better than celebrating with all you lovely people (and dawgies)!. :wavey:


----------



## Melakat

Hi Uncle B - it is Logan here. Wow you re going to be 15 in 2 months!!! When my Mom is laying down beside me smothering me with kisses she always says "I hope you are going to live a long life like your Uncle B".

Wishing all of you a wonderful weekend and if you ever come to America you can have home made Bratwurst made by my Dad.


----------



## swishywagga

Melakat said:


> Hi Uncle B - it is Logan here. Wow you re going to be 15 in 2 months!!! When my Mom is laying down beside me smothering me with kisses she always says "I hope you are going to live a long life like your Uncle B".
> 
> Wishing all of you a wonderful weekend and if you ever come to America you can have home made Bratwurst made by my Dad.


Thank you, have a lovely weekend Logan and family, and keep practicing your laundry duties!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think Mr. B deserves to have a big and very special event to celebrate his 15th Birthday!


Oh yes!! We need to have a Forum blowout birthday party for Sir Barnaby!


----------



## swishywagga

Hello everyone, hope you're all having a lovely weekend. Barnaby has had a good week, relaxing but still enjoying his walks and meals. It's been warm here but probably cool for all of our American friends right now!. A couple of upset tummies, but my good boy always wakes me up in time to avoid any senior embarrassment!. I think he may have overdone it on his old favourite feast of bunny droppings and twigs. We wish you all a wonderful week ahead. Enjoy our summery song choice for this week. :wavey:


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you've had a nice weekend Barnaby and hope you're feeling better after your upset tummies. I think Sammy will grow up to be just like Mr B, still thinking that the world is edible as a senior lol.


----------



## dborgers

Mr. B is an inspiration for all us golden people


----------



## Karen519

*Mr. B*

Hi, from Tucker and Tonka, Mr. B.!!


----------



## GoldenMum

I agree, we need a great celebration for your 15th Mr. B; you are a very special precious boy. Hugs and kisses from Miss Sky, and Miss Breezey Boo!


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much for your kind words. We are definitely going to have a a very special 15th Birthday Forum Party for Barnaby!.


----------



## dborgers

When is the Big 1 5?


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> When is the Big 1 5?


I'll be 15 on August 11th Uncle Danny!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looking forward to the celebration, a very special occasion to celebrate for sure. 

Hope you're all having a great weekend.


----------



## HolDaisy

We can't wait to celebrate the big 1-5 with you Barnaby here on the forum


----------



## laprincessa

Oh Barnaby!
Max's birthday is August 7th and he will be 8.
I think I'll tell him that his party is just a warm-up for yours

(He lubs u menneeee, by the way)


----------



## dborgers

We'll have our party hats ready!!


----------



## swishywagga

Hello everyone, we're a bit late updating this week but Barnaby informs me he is a very busy guy. Another good week, keeping his diet varied and full of surprises certainly agrees with Mr B, sausages and cheese remain top of the list, mixed in with canned tripe is a real hit. Yesterday my boy seemed a little subdued only to prove me wrong a couple of hours later by shredding an entire toilet roll. We look forward to August 11th his 15th birthday and hope you will all join in our 'International Forum Party'. Our tune this week is a little different, hope you enjoy it. Have a great weekend everyone and thank you all for stopping by. X


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hi Mr. B from the other Mr. B!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Barnaby is enjoying sausages, cheese and tripe - how lovely 
Hope that Mr B has been managing to keep cool in this extremely warm heatwave today. The boys here have been splashing in the pool, Eddie has played with the hose to cool him off (Sammy hates the hose!) and Sammy even managed to sneak a tiny little bit of ice cream. We can't wait to share your birthday Mr B here on the forum, hope that your Mom will get you lots of extra sausages


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Glad to hear that Barnaby is enjoying sausages, cheese and tripe - how lovely
> Hope that Mr B has been managing to keep cool in this extremely warm heatwave today. The boys here have been splashing in the pool, Eddie has played with the hose to cool him off (Sammy hates the hose!) and Sammy even managed to sneak a tiny little bit of ice cream. We can't wait to share your birthday Mr B here on the forum, hope that your Mom will get you lots of extra sausages


Thanks, Barnaby says to keep the ice cream treats coming and that Eddie should get an extra scoop as he's a senior, big hugs and rubs sent to your gorgeous boys!.


----------



## Pilgrim123

For Barnaby's birthday, I'm planning on giving Girlie a sausage of her own and a little bit of ice cream in his honour. That way, Girlie becomes part of the party way over here in Australia!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Mr. B is enjoying his sausages, cheese and tripe  And then getting to shred the toilet paper roll is just icing on the cake


----------



## swishywagga

Pilgrim123 said:


> For Barnaby's birthday, I'm planning on giving Girlie a sausage of her own and a little bit of ice cream in his honour. That way, Girlie becomes part of the party way over here in Australia!


Hi, so glad to hear you'll be joining the big birthday celebrations!. :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum

I think the Australians will be embracing Barnaby's birthday very enthusiastically. And as we are ahead of you we will start earlier!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Sausages and forbidden treats all round! Thanks in advance, Barnaby, from all us downunder dogs!


----------



## Mel

Will be celebrating Barnaby´s 15th in Brazil as well, with a little tail wagging to the sound of samba. Love Mel.


----------



## swishywagga

So lovely to hear that you will all be joining the party and from so many different parts of the world!.


----------



## swishywagga

Hello everyone, we know that most of our friends will have a special weekend to look forward to so our update this week is early. Barnaby continues to do well, enjoying his food, rolling in the grass and creating mischief. He has had some upset tummy issues but it certainly hasn't effected his appetite. We wish you all a very happy 4th of July and here is our song choice for this week, if only I could get through it without crying!!, there's just something about this song....


----------



## cgriffin

Have a great weekend Mr. B., Nicky and husband 
I am glad you are up to mischief Mr. Barnaby and eating your goodies


----------



## dborgers

> We wish you all a very happy 4th of July


That's very magnanimous of you ... considering LOL 

Wishing you and yours a wonderful weekend


----------



## hubbub

dborgers said:


> That's very magnanimous of you ... considering LOL


I had the same thought! 

Wishing Barnaby and Co a swishy weekend!


----------



## tikiandme

Have a wonderful weekend, Barnaby!


----------



## brianne

It always makes me smile when I hear you've been getting into mischief! Keep it up, handsome Barnaby! 

Have a fun weekend with your family!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Stopping by to say hi to my other favorite Mr. B!


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B, wishing you and your mum and dad a great weekend


----------



## HolDaisy

Also wishing you a lovely weekend beautiful Mr B!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hi Mr. B! Have a great weekend!

Love, the other Mr. B.


----------



## swishywagga

Hello and Happy Weekend everyone. Barnaby has been a good week and his recent tummy issues seem to have resolved themselves now. Hollie (HolDaisy), said that Sammy thinks that the world is edible and that certainly is the case for Mr B, I did however laugh when he grabbed a piece of lettuce off the grass but promptly spat it out!. He continues to keep us on our toes and I literally left him for five minutes to get some things from the car to return to find that he had wrapped himself up in toilet tissue, that is of course punishment for leaving him for SO long. He is officially 14 years and 11 months old today!. Our song this week reflects the general madness and laughs our boy continues to gives us. Have a great week ahead my lovely friends. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P2qX4FVR0c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## swishywagga

Barnaby saw Nessie this week!!!


----------



## laprincessa

Oh, Barnaby! 
You are the bestest dog in the world, yes you are


----------



## tikiandme

The "Junior" Senior Cosmo would like to say, "Happy Fourteen Years Eleven Months Birthday to my mentor, Barnaby! Nice toilet paper trick! Keep your Mom on her toes!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 14 and 11 months to you Mr. B. 

Your mischievous adventures amuse me. A very good sign you are feeling and doing well. 
Keep it up Mr. B, have fun.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you my friends mum used the expression 'Mad As A March Hare', it's not March and I'm not a Hare, what do you think?.


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw Barnaby so glad to hear that you have been up to your usual mischief, you're such a special old boy and we love reading you updates


----------



## hubbub

Barnaby, clearly this human needs some help - you're ears and tail are all wrong for hares


----------



## cgriffin

LOL Mr. B, you don't look like a hare to me either! 
I am always glad to hear about your silly antics


----------



## swishywagga

Two words 'Steak Pie', I love being a Senior!.


----------



## laprincessa

you can't go wrong with steak and pie


----------



## swishywagga

laprincessa said:


> you can't go wrong with steak and pie


Come on over Max, there's 'Toad In The Hole' with gravy too!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Aw Mr. B, sounds like you are being spoiled as any Sr. boy deserves. 
Lucky boy, you sure have a wonderful mom and dad.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Have a wonderful weekend, and please give Barnaby's ears a rub for me - I miss my Pilgrim's ear rubs, even after almost a year.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hello, Mr. B. You keep showing the world how grand life can be for a super senior!

Happy weekend to you and your human servants. :wavey:


----------



## Sweet Girl

So glad to hear that Barnaby is just relishing his super senior years. Sounds like someone is relishing spoiling him, too!  Big hugs to you both.


----------



## HolDaisy

Steak pie, what a lucky senior boy you are Barnaby  you deserve all the treats you get because you're such a special senior. Wishing you a lovely weekend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Barnaby + mom = JACKPOT!!!


----------



## laprincessa

swishywagga said:


> Come on over Max, there's 'Toad In The Hole' with gravy too!!!


Oh, Barnaby! We have many toads at my house! And little frogs too - I like to push at them with my nose so they jump (and so does Mom - that's funny)!

I hear you have something called bangers and mash? I'm not sure I like bangers!


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks so much for all your lovely messages, Barnaby has asked to update his thread this week. Over to you Mr B......., thanks mum, life is good and I'm eating well and rolling in the grass and eating anything I want. Mum says I'm a senior dustbin but she always gives into my gorgeous eyes and little skips. I am finding that I need to go out more often to do my business, but it keeps mum on her toes and stops her from lying in bed too long!. We have big plans for my 15th birthday so I'll hope you'll keep that day in your diary free. This week's song is for mum, she loves this man's accent, honestly humans, what are they like!!!. Hugs to you all x


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Thanks so much for all your lovely messages, Barnaby has asked to update his thread this week. Over to you Mr B......., thanks mum, life is good and I'm eating well and rolling in the grass and eating anything I want. Mum says I'm a senior dustbin but she always gives into my gorgeous eyes and little skips. I am finding that I need to go out more often to do my busines, but it keeps mum on her toes and stops her from lying in bed too long!. We have big plans for my 15th birthday so I'll hope you'll keep that day in your diary free. This week's song is for mum, she loves this man's accent, honestly humans, what are they like!!!. Hugs to you all x
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89KG7jNi1qg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Hugs to you and Barnaby!!! Love the music, too!!!


----------



## dborgers

Barnaby, when is your birthday? I'll be sure to help you celebrate!


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Barnaby, when is your birthday? I'll be sure to help you celebrate!


It's on August 11th Uncle Danny!


----------



## hubbub

swishywagga said:


> It's on August 11th Uncle Danny!


I've marked this on my calendar!


----------



## dborgers

Yeah!!  Just added it to my calendar as well.


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B and mom, just checking in on you. I hope you are having a great weekend, not too hot and getting some treaties and laundry done


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo the Junior Senior here. Just stopped by to say "Happy Weekend" to Uncle Barnaby and all of his family. I hope you're having a lovely weekend!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi Aunt Christa and Cosmo, no its not hot here, it's raining cats and dogs, mum's put the heating on, I'm sitting on the balcony waiting for Nessie to stop by!. Enjoy the rest of the weekend, I'm sending all my friends a senior hug across x


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hi Aunt Christa and Cosmo, no its not hot here, it's raining cats and dogs, mum's put the heating on, I'm sitting on the balcony waiting for Nessie to stop by!. Enjoy the rest of the weekend, I'm sending all my friends a senior hug across x


Hope you've managed to stay nice and dry Barnaby in all this rain! The boys here have had to be towel dried all weekend every time we've been out lol.


----------



## katharry1958

What about charcoal tablets. They are suppose to absorb the acid in the stomach. Just a thought. Maybe get a second vet opinion.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Good morning, Uncle B from Brinkley and I. We will be here to celebrate with you too!


----------



## HolDaisy

Have a great weekend beautiful Mr B!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope you and Mr. B are having a great weekend. 

How are the Birthday celebration plans coming along?


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone, Barnaby continues to do well, I have noticed that he is drinking and peeing more than usual, so we have a to take a sample into the vet for analysis. We have a pot for this purpose, it should be fun as I've never done this before!. Barnaby has decided that he likes kibble again and demands a cup of Bakers Senior for breakfast. We are very much looking forward to his birthday in 10 days time. For some reason he comes to life around 7. 15 every evening and doesn't settle again until midnigh, he just wants to play and eat and generally get into everything. Will post this week's song soon, Barnaby is currently looking through his play list. Have a wonderful weekend and good week ahead everyone x


----------



## swishywagga

Our song for this week, enjoy x


----------



## Doug

swishywagga said:


> Barnaby continues to do well, he just wants to play and eat and generally get into everything.


This is such great news 
Sending much love and happiness to you guys


----------



## Pilgrim123

So pleased to hear of Barnaby's continued happiness! We hope you keep on spoiling the world's favourite Mr B!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad that Mr. B is eating kibble again, yay! 
Good that you are taking a urine sample to the vet. Good luck with catching it - in a male dog it is not too difficult - at least most of the time, LOL. Unless he sees the pot coming and stops peeing, hahaha. But he should get used to it. 
Have a great Sunday


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Barnaby, Cosmo and Auntie Tiki hope you are having a wonderful, fun-filled day, complete with your customary antics!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Hi Barnaby! Love your choice of song for this week. We are counting the days until your big birthday celebration! (Love, Wrigley and Roxi)


----------



## GoldenMum

Barnaby, you cheeky little night owl! I hope you keep hooting it up for a long time to come!


----------



## Goldendancer

*Avoid antacids in dogs with this problem*

My Golden also had this stomach problem and would go into a panic to go outside and eat grass with very little relief. Unfortunately it is not safe to eat grass if it has ever been sprayed with pesticides, herbicides or chemical fertilizers, all toxins. In America most all grass has been sprayed with toxic chemicals.

The vet says it can be caused by the stomach being empty too long, so small meals thru out the day or healthy snacks thru out the day. Slices of apples, bananas, frozen or fresh green beans, (NO canned beans) an egg, etc.

At night the stomach may be empty too long so thats why it can happen at night.

When she starts to panic, I keep in the fridge, cooked cooled sliced sweet potatoes, which absorbs the excess stomach acid very quickly, usually within a minute. Also banana slices work, apple slices, or a handful of kibble, if you don't have read food available.

The vet said to never give antacids, because it decreases the stomach acid in the dog's stomach for over 24 - 48 hours, which sets your dog up for a severe bacterial infection, or worse, sepsis.

The dog needs very strong stomach acid to kill bacteria if it licks the yard, licks its rear end, eats a snail, a dead bird or garbage or drinks natural water in a puddle, stream, lake, river or sea. 

So have real food available the second your dog goes into a panic of too much stomach acid. 

My Golden has had this problem for most all of life, and feeding food immediately has solved it without putting my dog at risk from an antacid.

Eating healthy grass that has never been sprayed with chemicals is actually healthy as long as it is not the dangerous fox tail grass or other dangerous grass seed heads.

Healthy grass contains Laetrile or B17 that helps many animals feel better.
Thats why dogs and cats want to eat grass. Its natures way. But unfortunately humans came along and sprayed nature with chemical toxins everywhere. Weeds can easily be killed naturally, but it is not profitable like toxic chemicals which also have a side effect for profits by causing cancer, and inturn cancer victims buy very profitable commission based chemo. Its a chain of profits.

Laetrile is also in raw apple seeds, apricot seeds, etc.

The vet recommends feeding 5 -9 raw air dried apricot seeds ground up daily, depending on the size of your dog, to prevent malignant cancers. The dosage is increased to 20 -40 seeds if the dog has cancer, till the cancer goes into remission, then the dosage drops down to half that.

Of course this also means getting the toxins out of your household and exchanging chemicals for natural alternatives. Getting rid of the kibble and exchanging for real food and so forth. Holistic Vet or Naturpath Vet can help. Conventional vets are trained to sell chemo and radiation for profit so they will not want you to know this info.

As Hoxsey discovered many decades ago, the animals with cancer in the winter when they did not have access to fresh food, would go out in the spring and eat grass and plants that contain Laetrile and their tumors and cancers would shrink. Read the real Hoxsey story as he found the cure for cancer and use to have some 17 cancer centers healing people with cancer. But the Cancer Chemo Industry Mafia closed him down so he had to leave the USA but many in America who want to get rid of cancer still travel to the Hoxsey cancer center to this day. Or now there are many sites like cancertutor.com etc with more info

Plan on weaning your Golden off of antacids for health.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi there awesome Barnaby! I am so looking forward to being able to wish you a happy birthday in a few days!! It sounds like you continue to enjoy life, which is amazing! Big hugs to you!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that everything goes okay at the vets Barnaby! We're all really excited for your birthday and it's Tizer's 2nd birthday on the 14th so it will be days of celebrations 

Sammy is also a bit of a night owl, I think it's because he spends most of his day resting on the sofa catching up on his beauty sleep. It's so great to hearing of you having fun though and getting up to senior mischief.


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B, I hope your mum was able to get a urine sample without too much fuss and that all was normal


----------



## laprincessa

Barnaby!
Max wants me to be sure to tell you that the party starts this Friday - on his 8th birthday. He's going to have some special ice cream and he'd love to share it with you. Well, not really, he hates to share it, but he will for you!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We have been thinking of you, Sir Barnaby, and hope that you are feeling well and up to your usual tricks. You have a big birthday coming up, and we can't wait for the celebration -- your birthday is extra special, just as you are!


----------



## katharry1958

Have you tried charcoal capsules. You could reak open and b=put it in some peanut butter. They are suppose to calm the stomach.


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

Hi,Mr. Barnaby!!

Thinking of you!!


----------



## Doug

Barnabee, we hope that you have the most amazing and HAPPY birthday!!!:wavey:

On behalf of the millennium baby club we congratulate you on all that you have accomplished and the fact that you are still going strong. We are oh so proud of your joyful swishywagga ways. You bring so many people so much joy all over the world and we thank your Mum for being kind enough to share you with us! Lexi has been shredding magazines in preparation of this very special day and thinks that you deserve your very own ticker tape parade!

We wish you great health and happiness and look forward to hearing more about the playful ways you make your family laugh.
Cheers to you Sir Barnaby!! We salute you precious boy!  :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you so much everyone, grab yourself some crackers and cheese and a special laundry item and join us over on Mr B's Birthday thread!!! 



http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/373146-happy-15th-birthday-barnaby.html


----------



## HolDaisy

I just saw on Cosmo's thread you talking about pedigrees and I googled Barnaby's parents, just out of interest to see if there were any connections. It looks like Sammy and Barnaby have a couple of relations a few generations back, but Daisy was also related to Barnaby (lots of names from her pedigree crop up). How lovely that they're all connected a little bit


----------



## dborgers

I trust Barnaby's birthday bash is still in full swing ... 15 years is HUGE!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you're having a lovely weekend and that the birthday celebrations are continuing


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my! I missed the big ONE FIVE? I'm sorry! Hope you had a great weekend. You're such a strong boy! I hope your mom spoiled you rotten! 15 treats and 15 rubs from AK!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What's the very special Mr. B been up to since his Big 15th Birthday celebration?


----------



## swishywagga

After a hectic couple of weeks with a lot of time spent at the hospital we are enjoying a relaxing time together. Poor Barnaby has been left on his own longer than we would have liked but didn't even leave a puddle, bless him. We are carrying on the birthday celebrations and handing out treats and all his favourite foods which he has been gulping down with lots of golden enthusiasm. Thanks everyone for your kind words, we hope that you enjoy this weeks specially selected song. Have a wonderful weekend x


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you're having a relaxing evening and I think Barnaby should have even more treats for been such a good boy while you had to leave him. Enjoy the rest of the weekend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Good boy Mr. B, you certainly do deserve lots of special treats for being so good. 
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so glad you and Mr B are spending some quiet time together. Long may it continue.


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B, you were a good boy having to wait so long on mum and dad. I think today you need more special treats for good behavior - maybe even getting to do some laundry


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

We just dropped by to say 'hi', Barnaby! Hope you have a wonderful day today!


----------



## elly

Oh I love that song, thank you!
So pleased you are now able to have time to relax together. Good boy Mr B, you deserve ongoing treats for sure x


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you're having a good week so far and that my favourite senior is having lots of fun


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B and parents, I hope you are enjoying your weekend


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Just sending you our love from across the Pond, Barnaby! Hope you are feeling well and keeping your Dad and Mum busy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hi Barnaby! Have you made off with any laundry lately?


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and happy weekend everyone, hope you are all having a great one. Barnaby continues to do well and is keeping us on our toes. The only thing that is still concerning us is that he is still peeing and drinking more than usual. His test came back clear from any infection but his kidneys are not working to their full potential but as our vet subtly pointed out, is to be expected for a boy of 15. That being said he is eating fabulously and still keeping up with his laundry duties and in general displaying signs of a puppy trapped inside a senior body. It's hard to see him slow down and miss his footing and step on my feet but it certainly doesn't faze him, we can't ask anymore of him and he continues to remind us just how blessed we are to have him. He is currently looking through his play list for a song for you all to enjoy!.Thanks so much for all your lovely messages they are truly appreciated x


----------



## GoldenMum

So glad to see you stop in and update us Barnaby! Keep up those puppy antics!


----------



## swishywagga

Hello everydawgie and human, this song is for mum, she really likes this lady!.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update - I was worried about our Mr. B!
I am glad he is doing so well and keeping mum on her toes  

Have a great rest of the weekend


----------



## KKaren

Thanks for the song!! So nice to hear that everyone is doing well. Enjoy your weekend too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Mr. B has great taste in music, Stevie Nicks is one of my all time favorites. 

Always good to hear how well Mr. B is doing, a puppy boy at heart.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We are always glad to hear Sir B. is thriving. 

The kidney issues are all too familiar. Has Sir B. been tested for diabetes? That can cause intense thirst and excessive peeing. Joker also asked me to remind you to have your boy's blood pressure checked, since elevated blood pressure can aggravate kidney issues.

Wishing you many, many more good times together. :wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123

What a beautiful start to the week - good reports on both super seniors! Hugs and treats all round to every one of the forum's incredible "puppies trapped in senior bodies."


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that Mr B is doing well, apart from the slight kidney issues. Keep having fun Barnaby and getting up to lots of mischief keeping your Mom on her toes


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo and I are happy to hear the Master of Mayhem is doing well. Love you, Barnaby!!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Barnaby, you have been very quiet this week! We hope you are feeling well and very naughty ...


----------



## Mel

Knock, knock. Uncle Barnaby. Are you having a busy weekend? Thank you for my birthday wish yesterday. Hope you are doing OK. We get worried if we don´t hear from you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that Mr B is doing well


----------



## swishywagga

Hi everyone, unfortunately Barnaby hasn't been feeling too well the past two days, he has been vomiting and unable to keep his food or water down. He just doesn't seem like our usual bundle of senior naughtiness. We have a vets appointment early this evening so we would really appreciate any positive thoughts and prayers. Of course I am worried but am trying to remain calm, I will update later on.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh no, Sir B! I hope you feel better soon!

Hugs from Brinkley!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Poor Barnaby! Fingers, toes and everything in between crossed that it's just a stomach bug or something equally minor.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, I am sorry to hear that. Mr. B, hang in there, we hope you feel a lot better soon, we love you!!!

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for Mr. B and that it is something easily taken care of! Hugs to Mr. B!


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thinking of Mr. Barnaby, sending many ear skritches, tummy rubs, and good wishes.


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone. We return from the vets with good and bad news, poor boy was So stressed and had to be muzzled throughout the exam. We had a full blood panel done, anti nausea injection, amoxcillin tablets and injection, pain relief injection,urine and stool sample analysis. The good news is his kidneys are OK, no diabetes, foreign objects, bloat and other things that I can't remember right now!. They checked his weight and he is down a couple of pounds but the vet didn't seem too concerned about that. The bad news is his liver function is well down, she gave me the figures but I couldn't really take in the full picture of what they meant, he also has a bladder infection which we can treat. I asked the question of my boys longetivy and was told probably Christmas, however he's very spirited and may well surprise everyone. Right now it's all a little hard to hear but from reading all the amazing threads of all your wonderful dogs it has given us the hope that indeed Uncle B could well go on to prove the experts wrong!. His appetite is good but we are keeping things simple for now. On a final note after we left the vets office I went to pick up some groceries and the tune playing in the store was Tiny Dancer, so I would like to think that Mr B's special girl is watching over him, I left the store watery eyed! . Thanks so much my friends for caring about Uncle B, I will update tomorrow x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tiny Dancer, aka the Queen B, is channeling through Mr. B and hoping he proves the vets and everyone else wrong like she did.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Your vet report has left me in floods of tears.Tears of relief that there is treatment available in the short term, but dismay that a date has been mentioned in the long term.
Yet hotel4dogs is right - there are many dogs and people who have fought for longer than the expected time. I'm not normally religious, but I send all my prayers and my very best wishes for the continuing antics and love of life of this board's super coot.


----------



## hubbub

I can only imagine your emotions right now. I'm in tears for you, but also glad to know that Mr Barnaby is doing this his way (despite the muzzle). It's just so hard. Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm so sorry Barnaby hasn't been feeling well. I hope the medications he received will start making him feel better quickly. We all love Barnaby so much....Big hugs to you and Barnaby from Cosmo and me.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update! I am glad Mr. B. is feeling better and yep, I would not put too much stock into grim predictions. Mr. B is special, he will hang on!
Have you ever heard of Denamarin? It is a medication or more like a supplement for the liver. Toby and Thunder did really well on it, when I gave it to them. Toby got it because of being on NSAIDS for so long to strengthen his liver and Thunder got it because his liver enzymes had increased. After a few months on Denamarin, Thunder's liver values went back to normal. 
Another positive of Denamarin, it cut back on Thunder's vomiting episodes which he had once in a while for several of his senior years and both him and Toby acted like young dogs again on Denamarin. Here in the states it can be bought at the vet office or online pharmacies and it is not a prescription.

Mr. B, hugs and kisses and feel better soon, we love you!


----------



## Harleysmum

Here's hoping that all the meds kick in and Mr B will be back to his normal self. Love you Mr B!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Thanks for the update! I am glad Mr. B. is feeling better and yep, I would not put too much stock into grim predictions. Mr. B is special, he will hang on!
> Have you ever heard of Denamarin? It is a medication or more like a supplement for the liver. Toby and Thunder did really well on it, when I gave it to them. Toby got it because of being on NSAIDS for so long to strengthen his liver and Thunder got it because his liver enzymes had increased. After a few months on Denamarin, Thunder's liver values went back to normal.
> Another positive of Denamarin, it cut back on Thunder's vomiting episodes which he had once in a while for several of his senior years and both him and Toby acted like young dogs again on Denamarin. Here in the states it can be bought at the vet office or online pharmacies and it is not a prescription.
> 
> Mr. B, hugs and kisses and feel better soon, we love you!


Thanks Christa, I will mention that to the vet. No more vomiting so far today, and he has eaten a light meal and was looking for more!


----------



## KKaren

Glad to hear that Barnaby is feeling a bit better this morning and had something to eat. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## tikiandme

I second Christa's suggestion of using Denmarin. I had a dog undergoing chemo. The specialist told me to give him Sam-e (one component of Demarin) and vitamin e. Those two supplements did wonders to support his liver. So I would also ask about supplementing with vitamin e. I'm so glad to hear Barnaby is feeling better today! He is one very special boy, and I'm sure he has a surprise or two up his sleeves!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad Mr. B ate for you today - I hope he kept it up and no more vomiting!


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone for your kind words. Barnaby has eaten two small meals today and can't understand why he isn't getting his usual quota of food!. He was drooling a little late afternoon with some gagging but I gave him some Zantac and and that helped. Right now he's sleeping with one eye open wandering why he isn't getting his usual evening treats. Yesterday wasn't a good day but I am confident that my boy will make tomorrow and hopefully many more days, better ones. Hugs and rumbling tummies sent from Barnaby.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry I missed this post yesterday before you went to the vets. Glad to hear that Mr B is feeling a little bit better in himself. He certainly is a very, very special old boy and I'm sure that he has lots of life and senior mischief left in him yet  Give him a hug from me, Sammy and Tizer


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, Mr. B, I hope you feel good enough to get some treats again soon. Keep getting better for your mum and dad!
Hugs and kisses from your fans across the pond


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo dropped by to check on his Uncle Barnaby. We hope he's feeling a lot better today, and hopefully the rest of his family can relax a bit and everyone can enjoy the weekend together. Love you, Barnaby!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Hi, Barnaby. Joker here, borrowing my mom's keyboard and fingers. We're all sorry to hear that you aren't feeling good. My tummy bothers me some now and then. I get lots of rice with chicken broth and some pumpkin mixed in. Mom bribes me with Braunschweiger and extra cookies, too. I really like it when she gives me slices of cheese, but what I want most is what she gets for dinner! My doctor recommends Pepto Bismal, whatever that is. 

Hope you're feeling better soon and that you and your family get to enjoy this weekend. :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Hi, Barnaby. Joker here, borrowing my mom's keyboard and fingers. We're all sorry to hear that you aren't feeling good. My tummy bothers me some now and then. I get lots of rice with chicken broth and some pumpkin mixed in. Mom bribes me with Braunschweiger and extra cookies, too. I really like it when she gives me slices of cheese, but what I want most is what she gets for dinner! My doctor recommends Pepto Bismal, whatever that is.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon and that you and your family get to enjoy this weekend. :wavey:


Hi Joker my senior friend, I'm feeling better today, mum's been feeding me chicken and rice but you should see the size of the portions, not enough to feed a mouse,she says little and often!. I can't wait to get back to proper food and cheese and crackers. Just between you and I the vet's assistant called me bad for growling at her so I pooped on her hand BOL!!!!. Have a great time at the beach, and I'm so glad you're doing well.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, Barnaby, I've never heard of a more fitting response to all those undignified things that vet's assistants do to a dog! Way to go! And I'm really glad you're doing better. Just imagine what it'll be like when you finally get decent meals again! I see very clean bowls in your future. Hugs from Aus.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

As always, Barnaby, you have done what we other dogs want to do -- yes, that is a fitting response to being handled in those places that are so personal to us! You gave fair warning, but she just didn't get the message, did she? She'll think twice about doing that to you again, won't she?!

And, as always, you gave us a good laugh!! Get feeling better soon. Thank you! (Wrigley and Roxi)


----------



## cgriffin

LOL, Mr. B  I would have loved to see the vet assistant's face, hahaha  Good boy


----------



## laprincessa

Uncle Bardabeee
my mom is very mean and never lets me read your thread so i just saw that you've been not feeling well
I'm going to ask turpal lily to bite the bummy of that nasty person who called you bad. She deserved much worse than a little poo. 
I hope you're feeling better soon, and can come visit us in dawgeee chat.
I luv u menneeeee
da MAx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Barnaby, I'm glad you're feeling better. We were worried about you! That vet assistant deserved what you gave her!


----------



## *Laura*

Hi Barnaby. I'm catching up on your news and I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well but glad you're beginning to feel better. It made me laugh when I read about the gift you left the vet assistant. Sending big hugs to you and your wonderful mom


----------



## dborgers

Hey, Barnaby. I've been super super busy with work, so I haven't caught up in awhile.

Hope you get feeling better soon, buddy


----------



## tikiandme

Hi Barnaby! This is Cosmo, the Junior Senior. My mama just told me what that silly vet assistant said about you. How dare she call you "bad"! She did not treat you, a Senior Statesman, with the proper respect! I guess you showed her! You live up to the old saying, "If you're gonna be a bear, be a grizzly!" I hope you're feeling much better today.


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Mr. B, we hope you and your mum and dad are having a good weekend


----------



## Mel

Hi Uncle Barnaby,
Glad you´re getting back to your normal self. Most impressed of your posture and treatment of keeping the vet´s assistant in her place. I will remember it.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you're feeling okay Mr B and that you've had a nice weekend


----------



## katharry1958

I second the idea of Denamarin. I also thought SAMe for large dogs was a good thing for liver function.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Stopping in to say hellooooo to Mr. B!


----------



## swishywagga

hotel4dogs said:


> Stopping in to say hellooooo to Mr. B!


Hello Aunt Barb, mum gave me rice and chicken to eat, she says I make a mess of it and that Tiny used to have the same problem!. I can't wait to get back to my favourite foods!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Chicken and rice is one of my guys favorite, they think you're really lucky to have it. They wish mom would fix it for them more often.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sammy loves chicken and rice! He also makes a mess and we have rice all over the floor. Glad that you enjoyed it Mr B


----------



## swishywagga

Dear Friends, with tears flowing it is with much sadness that I have to tell you that our beautiful boy Barnaby went to the bridge this morning. I will say more when I can.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh no, Nicky! I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Barnaby. We love him over here as well! Tears flowing for Mr. B.

I know there is nothing I can say to really give you comfort and make this better for you right now. You are in my thoughts and I am sending lots of virtual hugs to you!
I am here for you!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I too am so sorry to read of your loss. Take whatever time you need.


----------



## elly

There's nothing anyone can say or do now that will make beautiful Barbabys passing any easier to bare. I know everyone who grew to know him and you will be heartbroken at this news. I'm just thankful that you had each other for as long as you did and that he had such wonderful humans as his family. Gentle caring hugs to you Nicky, you are in my thoughts and Barnaby will be a forever memory. Run free sweet boy, go find my Cracker and play hard xxx


----------



## rooroch

Oh how sad. I am sorry for you. I have been through this many times and it never gets any better. Keep strong with lots of lovely memories and photos.


----------



## tikiandme

No, no, no.....I'm so very, very sorry.....We have gotten to know and love Barnaby so much through your writings. Tears are streaming... There are no words...I wish some how we could comfort you and your family. Sweet, sweet Barnaby, you will always be loved and remembered.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Nicky, I am so very sorry and sad to hear Barnaby has passed. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you as you begin this journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

I believe my boy and all our Goldens who have passed were waiting for Barnaby when he arrived, the newest Golden angel was welcomed and greeted with open paws. 

Run free, play hard and sleep softly sweet boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am in tears reading your post about dear Barnaby. Sending many hugs.


----------



## GoldenCamper

swishywagga said:


> Dear Friends, with tears flowing it is with much sadness that I have to tell you that our beautiful boy Barnaby went to the bridge this morning. I will say more when I can.


Holding you in our hearts.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh this is just is just the saddest news ever. I am so very sorry, he was one of my all time favorite GRF dogs. Keeping you close in my thoughts.


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so, so sad about Barnaby  I remember reading your post when you first joined the forum and I had a soft spot for him straight away because he was a special senior boy. He will be missed so much by all of us and he will be remembered forever. Rainbow bridge has gained a very special golden angel today and all of our bridge pups will take good care of him for you.

I've lit a candle for Barnaby and started a thread with a link to the candle site if people would like to join me, I thought it might be a comfort to show his Mom how much we all loved him:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/379914-candles-barnaby.html#post6013530


----------



## Harleysmum

We have lost a special boy today. So sorry.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I sit and cry with you. He was so special to so many of us, and so very loved. His Tiny Dancer is waiting to guide him gently over the bridge and they can spend hours, together at last.
<<hugs>>


----------



## NC Dogs

I'm so sorry....


----------



## L.Rocco

Oh I am terribly sorry for your loss! How incredibly sad!
I have just recently found this forum, but I enjoyed reading about your boy very much, he sure sounded like a very special friend.
Again I am so sorry, you are in thoughts.


----------



## rabernet

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. He was loved by so many!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Fly free Barnaby, you left a huge fan club here and will be missed.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

I am so sorry to hear this news. Barnaby has been a symbol of this forum to me since the day I joined.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh no, Nicky! I am so very sorry! My heart is breaking for you......We all loved Sir Barnaby and will never forget him. Big, big hugs from across the pond....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Barnaby has left his pawprint on the forum. He will be missed. RIP sweet Barnaby.


----------



## 1oldparson

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## gold4me

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. The tears are flowing here in Arizona over your beloved Barnaby. I have grown to love him. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## turtle66

So sorry! No words. I just know he will be in your heart forever.

Cuddles and kisses from Turpal Lilly, a big hug from me.

Heike


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, Nicky, with tears for your loss and many hugs. Barnaby and his posts have meant so much for so many of us. May time bring you peace.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

I have dreaded this day. My heart is broken for you. Your love for Barnaby, and his for you, was evident in every nuance of your posts. He is a one-in-a-million special Golden boy and will be sorely missed. He will live on in our hearts, and we all know
that he will continue his special tricks in that Golden land over the Bridge. All of our
Golden Angels had a huge welcome for him as he crossed over, I'm sure.

The huge hole in your heart will always be there. You will always miss him, but in time (perhaps a long time) precious memories will make the pain easier to bear. He will always be with you. He is a part of you.

Shedding tears for you and with you ...


----------



## fourlakes

So very sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## Coco's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. Barnaby will be missed.


----------



## aesthetic

I'm so sorry for you loss. Barnaby will be missed by many


----------



## jennretz

I am so sorry to see this. Big hug!


----------



## brianne

I've been away from the forum for a while and decided to stop in. Tears are flowing and it's hard to type. Barnaby has stolen a piece of our hearts with his funny laundry-stealing antics. I wish I could adequately communicate how sorry I am, but words fail me.

Sending hugs and prayers for strength and comfort.

Godspeed, Handsome Barnaby. You will be sorely missed....


----------



## Finn's Fan

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family on the loss of your precious boy. May he rest in peace and await your reunion......


----------



## Doug

My heart aches for you Nicky. 
What a very special boy who brought so many of us heart warming joy and love with his unique personality. They certainly do take an enormous part of us with them.
May you feel the outpouring of love extended out to you at this shocking time.


----------



## Karen519

*Nicky*

I am so very sorry about Barnaby! My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him!
I added Barnaby to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-11.html#post6015282


----------



## HolDaisy

We're all thinking of you


----------



## KKaren

I am so very, very sorry to read this. I loved the wonderful adventures Mr. Barnaby had and you were so kind to share then and him with us. Hugs and gentle thoughts to you and your family. Rest easy Barnaby


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much for your kind words and messages. I apologise if what I write doesn't come out how it should but as you all know from experience my emotions are all over the place right now. On Wednesday late afternoon I took Barnaby out for his usual walk, normally I feed him first but with his medicine schedule I have been walking him first. Our walk was slow but normal he was a little more unsteady on his paws but not in a massive way. We came back and he went straight to sleep, with him having smaller meals recently he normally would be standing next to me desperately hungry. After about half an hour I opened a pack of his duck and rice food, added some chicken nuggets which were another favourite. He ate about half the meal and walked away, he did however do his usual rubby face thing but didn't want anymore. I offered him some plain chicken later but he didn't want it. He went straight back to sleep, awhile later he struggled to get up but with my hubby's assistance he got up, I then offered him a cheesy crisp which he spat out, he never refuses these. I just left him to sit down and sleep. He wasn't sitting comfortably and then started vomiting, this went on throughout the evening. He drank a little water but nothing was staying down. Eventually he stopped and went to sleep, he then asked to go out and we took him for a very short stroll, he was unsteady on his paws but did attempt a little roll on the grass. It was odd but it just didn't seem right it was almost like he was trying to tell me something. We went back in and he went straight back to sleep not moving. We stayed up till 4am watching him, we slept a little but kept an on him. I got up around seven and looked next to me and he was asleep but panting intermittently his eyes barely open. We knew he was wasn't right, he then started panting with his eyes shut. My husband called the vet and arranged a home visit, they said it would probably be in about 3-4 hours due to surgeries etc. We sat with him and stroked him gently, talking and telling him how much we loved him. His breathing was a little raspy and slow, around 11.15 his breathing slowed right down, he stretched out his feet and I held his paw and I spoke to him some more telling him again how much we loved him and that he had so many people all over the world who loved him too. I am certain that he squeezed my hand. My husband looked at me and said he's gone. Our beautiful boy had gone, it was so quick. We both just can't believe he's not here, it's beyond hard, please excuse me at this point as I am finding it difficult to carry on. I will post more later, thanks dear friends x 


talking to him, I'm not sure of he could hear us. Around 11.15amhe


----------



## swishywagga

Please ignore the extra line on the end of my post, but my fingers are all over the place right now!.


----------



## Tennyson

I am so sorry, Nicky.
Just think, Barnaby's thread had close to 60,000 views. Guaranteed there were 120,000 smiles. He showed his love and gratitude for you and your husband right up to his last breath. It was his gift to both of you. It was his decision and wanted to save you even more pain by not needing the vet.
The RB surely needed a wise and laundry master.

RIP Barnaby. You are greatly missed.


----------



## laprincessa

I have no words 
I am just so sorry


----------



## swishywagga

Only the day before he had stolen my coat and had rummaged through the pockets to find the treats. His appetite was great since seeing the vet and he was even trotting along on his walks, we just don't understand. I keep thinking I shouldn't have fed him nuggets etc maybe they made it worse, maybe I walked him too far. Earlier that afternoon we were out for a while and he was barking, I opened the door and he was staring up at the ceiling. He's done this before and I just assumed it was because his hearing wasn't so great anymore, I just don't know. All sorts of thoughts are whizzing through my mind right now . I sure hope he's okay, I told him to ask for his Tiny and she and all the others will make him feel at home, sorry more tears......


----------



## gold4me

It is hard for me to type now too because of my tears. One thing I have learned here is that is doesn't matter where our golden friends live in the world but once we meet them here on GRF they become our family too. Barnaby was special to me and I too miss him. I do know that there are many goldens at the bridge who were there to welcome Barnaby and watch over him. I know that I have 5 goldens there and they are now with him. Some how some way when you least expect it Barnaby will let you know that he is ok and still at your side. Cyber hugs on going your way from me, Gambler and Gussee.


----------



## Pilgrim123

The Helen Keller quote at the bottom of gold4me's post says it all - Barnaby and his antics will not be lost or forgotten. He is and always will be a part of so many of us. And we loved him.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh Nicky, I think all of us understand just too well. And yes, we feel guilty regardless, it is all part of the grieving process. 
I am sure Barnaby knew that you were there, he heard you, he felt your love and he let go feeling loved and secure in his home surrounded by his loved ones. He left on his own terms. 
He is forever in your heart and with you! 

Sending many more hugs!


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart aches for you and your family, Nicky. There will be quite a hole in your lives and hearts...to match the size of Barnaby's personality and your love for him. Here's a piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill, written to comfort his wife on the death of their beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. I have found peace in his words more than once and hope the same proves true for you. I think Barnaby would like you to remember this: _"One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."_

Peace be with you, as it surely is with Barnaby.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Nicky. I am crying with you. I am so, so sorry. My heart broke when I saw your posts. Your lovely boy went so peacefully, surrounded by his loving people. I am sending you such a big hug. I am just so very sorry. He will be missed by so many people - you're right - right around the world.


----------



## *Laura*

Nicky my tears are falling for you. I can't tell you how sorry I am. Barnaby was the most wonderful special boy and so well loved by us all. I'm sending you big hugs. Run free dear sweet boy.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Sitting on the sofa comforting Wrigley and Roxi during a lightening storm and shedding tears as I think of you and Barnaby and remember all too well how it feels to lose a beloved friend.

The tears shed for Barnaby will surely fill a large bottle ... but a smile comes after reading that he chose his own time -- in true Barnaby style! He chose to be alone with
you and your husband, and he was aware of every word of love spoken to him. He will always be close to you.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry for your loss of your dear boy.


----------



## mybuddy

I was not expecting to hear such sad news today. I am so sorry...I just have no words.

You know how much "da bardabee" meant to Buddy and I.....I loved him.

I am so sorry.


----------



## love never dies

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Harleysmum

swishywagga said:


> Only the day before he had stolen my coat and had rummaged through the pockets to find the treats. His appetite was great since seeing the vet and he was even trotting along on his walks, we just don't understand. I keep thinking I shouldn't have fed him nuggets etc maybe they made it worse, maybe I walked him too far. Earlier that afternoon we were out for a while and he was barking, I opened the door and he was staring up at the ceiling. He's done this before and I just assumed it was because his hearing wasn't so great anymore, I just don't know. All sorts of thoughts are whizzing through my mind right now . I sure hope he's okay, I told him to ask for his Tiny and she and all the others will make him feel at home, sorry more tears......


Please don't torment yourself. It was his time and he went on his own terms. You were there with him at the end and I can promise you that he heard ever word you said to him. No dog has ever been more loved or had better care. You now have a special angel looking after you and your family. Don't be surprised if your laundry still mysteriously goes missing!


----------



## HolDaisy

I am also so upset for you because we know so well how you must be feeling and it's just heartbreaking  It sounds like your dear boy went peacefully, in the home that he loved with the people that made his life so special. You do tend to go over everything, questioning every little detail, but honestly Barnaby could not have had better owners. He loved you so much and he knew in his final moments that you were there with him holding him tightly as he went with dignity, on his terms. I know that Daisy will have been waiting to show him round the bridge and him and Eddie and Sadie will finally meet.

They leave such a huge space when they are gone and it's almost unbearable. You really do have a very special golden angel watching over you and he will live forever in your hearts. When we lost Daisy someone on the forum said to me that she will always be around, just on silent paws and it's exactly the same for Barnaby...he will always be with you. 

Here are a couple of special poems that provided some comfort when we lost Daisy.


*If it should be that I grow frail and weak
** And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then will you do what must be done,
For this — the last battle — can't be won.
You will be sad I understand,
But don't let grief then stay your hand,
For on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship must stand the test.*
*We have had so many happy years,
You wouldn't want me to suffer so.
When the time comes, please, let me go.
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend,
Only, stay with me till the end
And hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.*
*I know in time you will agree
It is a kindness you do to me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I have been saved.
Don't grieve that it must be you
Who has to decide this thing to do;
We've been so close — we two — these years,
Don't let your heart hold any tears.*
*— Unknown*

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep,​ I could see that you were crying, you found it hard to sleep.​ I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,​ "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here".​ I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,​ You were thinking of the many times your hands reached down to me.​ I was with you at the shops today, your arms were getting sore.​ I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.​ I was with you at my grave today, you tend it with such care.​ I want to reassure you, that I'm not lying there.​ I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.​ I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me".​ You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair,​ I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.​ It's possible for me, to be so near you every day.​ To say to you with certainty, "I never went away".​ You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew...in the​ stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.​ The day is over...I smile and watch you yawning​ and say "goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning".​ And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,​ I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand side by side.​ I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.​ Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me.​


----------



## lhowemt

swishywagga said:


> Only the day before he had stolen my coat and had rummaged through the pockets to find the treats. His appetite was great since seeing the vet and he was even trotting along on his walks, we just don't understand. I keep thinking I shouldn't have fed him nuggets etc maybe they made it worse, maybe I walked him too far. Earlier that afternoon we were out for a while and he was barking, I opened the door and he was staring up at the ceiling. He's done this before and I just assumed it was because his hearing wasn't so great anymore, I just don't know. All sorts of thoughts are whizzing through my mind right now . I sure hope he's okay, I told him to ask for his Tiny and she and all the others will make him feel at home, sorry more tears......


I think it was a fantabulous life and health care and it was just his time. They all will have their time, and it is always always too soon. Be kind to yourself, treat yourself as well as you treated him. It is what he would want, right? I am so sorry.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

We all share in your loss of Barnaby, share in your sadness. He was loved by us all and we will miss him too. 

I believe there are many things in life we have no control over, death is one of them. 

Be kind to yourself, try not to feel guilty or second guess anything you did or didn't do, it was Barnaby's time, he went on his own terms. He was surrounded by you and your husband, he felt your presence, heard your words, and he knew he was loved very much. 

You were blessed with 15 wonderful years with a very special and wonderful boy. He will always be a part of you and live forever in your heart.


----------



## Jud

What sad news! Just from the short time I got to read about him and see his photos, I knew what a special boy he was. I am heartbroken for you.


----------



## Taylorsmum

I am so sorry to hear this news. Barnaby was such an ambassador for all our goldens. He died with love in his heart and with his family by his side at home, please take comfort from that. My heart breaks for you and your husband as you struggle with his loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

CAROLINA MOM said:


> We all share in your loss of Barnaby, share in your sadness. He was loved by us all and we will miss him too.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe there are many things in life we have no control over, death is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Be kind to yourself, try not to feel guilty or second guess anything you did or didn't do, it was Barnaby's time, he went on his own terms. He was surrounded by you and your husband, he felt your presence, heard your words, and he knew he was loved very much.
> 
> 
> 
> You were blessed with 15 wonderful years with a very special and wonderful boy. He will always be a part of you and live forever in your heart.



You said what we are all feeling so eloquently. Thank you.


----------



## ktkins7

I'm so sorry. My heart is broken for you and tears are rolling down my cheeks.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much, I am so lucky to be part of this wonderful forum, Barnaby brought me here and has left me with the most amazing friends I could wish for. I wish I could feel his fur again and kiss his sweet sugar face. I just can't stop crying, I stop for a little while and then whoosh off I go again, everything reminds me of him. I am still wearing the same clothes (is that weird), my trousers have slobber on them and my shirt has his scent on it, I just can't bear to wash them, it's like I'd be washing him away. The doggy bags and treats are in my pockets and his water bowl remains on the floor. He went to the pet crematorium on Thursday late afternoon, he will be back with us on Tuesday......Sorry friends tears again.


----------



## GoldenMum

There are tears all over the world being shed for your boy, he found a very special place in my heart through your posts. I hope he is stealing laundry, and being the same monkey he was here on earth. I know all to well the hole he has left, and my heart breaks for you. RIP big beautiful boy, hugs to you Nicky! He is missed!


----------



## 1oldparson

Praying for God's comfort for you. 

2 Corinthians 1:3-4 Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort those who are in any trouble, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God.


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> Thank you all so much, I am so lucky to be part of this wonderful forum, Barnaby brought me here and his left me with the most amazing friends I could wish for. I wish I could feel his fur again and kiss his sweet sugar face. I just can't stop crying, I stop for a little while and then whoosh off I go again, everything reminds me of him. I am still wearing the same clothes (is that weird), my trousers have slobber on them and my shirt has his scent on it, I just can't bear to wash them, it's like I'd be washing him away. The doggy bags and treats are in my pockets and his water bowl remains on the floor. He went to the pet crematorium on Thursday late afternoon, he was be back with us on Tuesday......Sorry friends tears again.


We know this space so well. There are times when I still tear up about dogs gone years ago. Charlie was the most recent and Barnaby always reminded me of him, with the soft white fur and blocky head. 

Be gentle with yourself. In my experience, there is no time limit on grief and tears. As time goes by, you will be glad to have all the memories you have captured here in such eloquent detail. But it may be quite a while before you visit this thread without tears. And that's okay. We understand.

Holding you and yours gently in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl

swishywagga said:


> Thank you all so much, I am so lucky to be part of this wonderful forum, Barnaby brought me here and has left me with the most amazing friends I could wish for. I wish I could feel his fur again and kiss his sweet sugar face. I just can't stop crying, I stop for a little while and then whoosh off I go again, everything reminds me of him. I am still wearing the same clothes (is that weird), my trousers have slobber on them and my shirt has his scent on it, I just can't bear to wash them, it's like I'd be washing him away. The doggy bags and treats are in my pockets and his water bowl remains on the floor. He went to the pet crematorium on Thursday late afternoon, he will be back with us on Tuesday......Sorry friends tears again.


Been thinking about you all day. Let yourself grieve. The best thing I did for myself was just to let myself cry as much as I needed. Wear the clothes if it makes you feel better. Do anything that makes you feel better. I didn't move Tesia's leash off the counter where I put it when I got home from the vet without her for weeks. I brought out all my framed photos of her and put them all where I could see them all day every day.

I wish I could take away some of the grief. It hurts so much right now. Just be good to yourself. I hope Barnaby has met Tesia, too. I always thought they'd get along, too. Big hug to you.


----------



## cgriffin

Not it is not weird, I did the same thing with the clothes I wore when my boys died. I also left their toys and water and food dishes right where they were for a long time as well. 
I still have Toby's pillow and I still have a blanket covered in his blond fur that will never be washed. I talk to my boys daily and hug and kiss their urns daily. I guess that makes me weird as well. 
Mr. B is still with you and watching over you and your husband and he will find ways to let you know that he is there and he is ok. 

Hugs my friend!


----------



## Pilgrim123

No, I don't find your wearing of the same clothes weird, or leaving the water bowl out. Beside the front door in my house, there is a dresser with the dog leads, bags, etc hanging on hooks. There are also the collars from my last four dogs (and one sheep!) Every so often, even now, I go and smell them. Each dog had a different smell and so does each collar. For me, the dogs have not left completely, for their smell is still here and that is comforting. I imagine it is the same with you and Barnaby's things. Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## caseypooh

I'm so so sorry, please know you did everything you could for your sweet boy. You held his paw and I know he heard you, he knew you were right there with him. i still have Casey's hair, toys, blankets, leashes, waterbowls all in a safe place, the last sweater I wore with her..almost 5 years ago..thank you for letting us love Barnaby too, we are here.


----------



## tessmk

My heart goes out to you, as the tears roll down my cheeks. I am so, so very sorry for the loss of your baby boy. I am new to this site again, after being away for a while. I too recently lost my sweet girl and I'm reliving the pain again...for you. 

I quickly scanned through this thread, and what a precious and special boy he was. 

Thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, and especially sweet Barnaby. Hugs to you all.... <3


----------



## Eabeal

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Nicky, it is not weird, we all do those little "crazy" things that help us feel better. If I would write down everything my list would be very long and I did and do all things already mentioned by others.
I remember couple days before I lost my Buddy my daughter asked "mom what will happen when we lose Buddy" and I told her, life will go on and it did but it was not the same life. For you and me and many others here like us they are not dogs, they are fully pledged members of our families. They are involved in every decision we make and their well-being is our top priority. That's why it is ok to miss them so much.
The only thing that could bring me some peace in early days of loss was that I am hurting so much because I love him so much, with whole my heart. Be proud of yourself and know he made you who you are today. And I am proud I got to know your boy from the first day you two joined to this forum. 

Sending many hugs, wish I could do much more to easy your pain.


----------



## tikiandme

I'm not an eloquent person. It is still hard for me to find words to give any comfort. I can say that I have had doubts sometimes about if I had done the right thing for my dogs in their last days. Did I end their struggle soon enough? Did I get them the right treatment when they were sick? I still struggle with those thoughts even though they have been gone for years. What I can say for certain is that I did my very best to do the right thing for them with the information I had at the time. That's all any of us can do. After I lost my Jake (the dog of my life) to lymphoma at almost 14 yrs, I kept all of his things where they were for months. I left his nose prints on the inside of the passenger side of the windshield of my car where he rode with me. They slowly faded as did the worst of the pain. The pain is eased now only because I now can recall the wonderful memories he left for me. He's been gone for twelve years and I can still remember the good times as if it was yesterday. I hope for your pain to ease with time and you can be filled with the wonderful memories Barnaby left for you. You did exactly the right tings for him, and you were with him every moment. As others have said, Barnaby lived his way, and left his way. You gave him an absolutely great life. We miss our Uncle Barnaby so much. And we are thinking of you and your family....


----------



## HolDaisy

It's not weird at all, we left Daisy's toys out exactly where she had left them for months and her bed stayed in the same spot for about 6 months because we didn't want to put it away. Your home must be so empty without him, as I remember ours was. I am also so glad that you joined the forum and that we got to know your boy through your lovely stories, photos and videos of him and even though we didn't ever meet him, it feels like we knew him too.

It really is so difficult and not a day goes by where I don't remember Daisy, Sadie, Eddie and other dogs that we have lost. I hope that Mr B sends you a special little sign from the bridge to let you know that he's okay. Not long after we lost Eddie Sammy was standing near to the spot where his ashes are buried and when I looked closer Sammy had a little white feather on his nose. I told him that it definitely was his Uncle Eddie saying hello. Take care, we all understand and miss him too.


----------



## Daisy123

So sorry about Barnaby I hope all the happy memories of his life can comfort you in this difficult time.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

HolDaisy said:


> I hope that Mr B sends you a special little sign from the bridge to let you know that he's okay. Not long after we lost Eddie Sammy was standing near to the spot where his ashes are buried and when I looked closer Sammy had a little white feather on his nose. I told him that it definitely was his Uncle Eddie saying hello. Take care, we all understand and miss him too.


We have seen a white feather after ours have crossed over and have taken it as our sign from above, too! It has always been just one white feather out of seemingly nowhere and it's always given my heart such peace!

One day (when you least expect it) perhaps dear Barnaby will send you one, too!


----------



## dborgers

I am so sad to hear of Barnaby's passing. My sincerest condolences.

He was a super special boy, and one of my 'always' stops on GRF to read about his wonderful life with you.

You will see him again. Again, I'm so sorry - Danny


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you so much everyone. I'm okay, it's so strange to try to get used to him not being here. I found myself today grabbing tissues and other edible items so that he wouldn't eat them before I got to them. I have of course been letting my mind wonder but have let my sensible and rational side kick in at times. I know that probably his liver was certainly not working and that looking back over the last couple of months in particular I did see the changes. I think I tried to block out the fact that he wasn't doing so well and his time would be shorter than we would have liked. Right up to the night before he passed Barnaby still showed us he was still there by doing a little rubby mouth thing after food and also constantly scanning my hands for treats. I know that I probably shouldn't have but I did look closer at the information online about canine liver problems and he certainly had all the symptoms, even the confusion aspect that I have also noticed in the past. Realistically I have to accept that he was 15 years, 1month and 13 days old and that is a wonderful age for an old gold to reach. I (indeed both hubby and I) are taking each day as it comes. We have a been looking at photos and remembering all the naughtiness that was Uncle B. We thank you all from the bottom of our hearts for all your support, candles and beautiful words of comfort.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Dear Barnaby was loved by many. You were fortunate to travel side by side down life's path for so many years.... Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Harleysmum

It was a wonderful life, an incredible age, something to be celebrated. You were awesome parents and blessed to have him for so long. We love you Barnaby.


----------



## swishywagga

This morning I am feeling just so terribly sad, just when I think you can do this and Barnaby wouldn't want you to cry I find myself unable to stop crying again. Sorting through my laundry this morning to see the socks with teeth marks in and then brushing my hair with the brush that has a chewed up handle where Barnaby ran off with it!. I looked at his water bowl and the last drops of water have now dried up. Last night we were listening to the radio and every song reminded me of him. One song in particular came on that I posted on his thread a few months back Pure and Simple by The Lightening Seeds just left me in floods. I just wish I knew he was safe and okay and running around and getting into mischief like he used to. I miss my Bubble (one of his nicknames) so much.....


----------



## rooroch

soul2soul/saracoppin.html
You poor thing. It is so hard when everything reminds you of them.
I have put a link to an animal whisperer (or whatever term you wish to use). I have used her via photos when a dog was killed on the road here. I felt the same, is she ok? what is she doing? etc. Sarah was fantastic. Writing things she could not possibly know.
My sister used her for her daughter's new horse that could not be shod on one foot. She was marvelous. She came to the house and talked with the horse for ages getting answers on subjects she could not possibly know in advance.
This may help you if you believe in this sort of thing - I do!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

{{ hugs }}

Animal Communicators are wonderful - if you believe and contact the lady mentioned above, you may well have all your doubts eased and feel the love your Barnaby surrounding you as his spirit lives on and returns to the light .. knowing he loves you still


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oh, so many of us understand what it feels like. All I can do is assure you is that you do learn to live with it eventually. And Barnaby would want to be remembered with the joy he brought so many of us. But it does take time. Even for a sceptic like me, there is not a shred of a doubt that Barnaby knew you loved him as much as he loved you - and always will. Hugs.


----------



## cgriffin

I would like to think that Barnaby caught up with all my passed on furry kids and they are all waiting for us to join them some day. 
For now, they are all around us, keeping watch over us.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Rainbow Bridge*

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If you believe, one day you will be together again.


----------



## Sweet Girl

At some point, without you even being aware, the memories will slowly shift to where you will mostly only think of good times when you think of Barnaby. And you start to want to talk about him because you loved him so much. And it will help keep his memory alive and keep him alive in your heart. It does take some time, but it will happen. Big hug to you.


----------



## tikiandme

I believe Barnaby is fine and running around causing all sorts of mischief at The Bridge, just like my Angel Babies. He's surrounded by friends and he is watching over you. Many hugs from Cosmo and Auntie Tiki.


----------



## Taylorsmum

The hole they leave in our hearts and homes is all consuming at this time. I remember putting Henrys things away a little at a time. I still carry his collar in my handbag so that it is close to me. It was weeks before I could vacuum the carpets, the years of chasing fur balls and I couldn't face removing them because then he would finally be gone. I hope that when his ashes are returned to you that after the tears you feel a little better knowing he is safe with his remains with you and his spirit running free.


----------



## swishywagga

Taylorsmum said:


> The hole they leave in our hearts and homes is all consuming at this time. I remember putting Henrys things away a little at a time. I still carry his collar in my handbag so that it is close to me. It was weeks before I could vacuum the carpets, the years of chasing fur balls and I couldn't face removing them because then he would finally be gone. I hope that when his ashes are returned to you that after the tears you feel a little better knowing he is safe with his remains with you and his spirit running free.


Thank you, I have Barnabys collar in my handbag!.


----------



## StrongHeart

Sounds hauntingly familiar -- good luck. He is beautiful.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sweet Girl said:


> At some point, without you even being aware, the memories will slowly shift to where you will mostly only think of good times when you think of Barnaby. And you start to want to talk about him because you loved him so much. And it will help keep his memory alive and keep him alive in your heart. It does take some time, but it will happen. Big hug to you.


^^
This is so true. It takes time, but it does really happen and you will start to smile when you think of him and remember him. He was such a huge presence in your life and your home, it must be so empty without him. I really hope he sends you a little sign soon to let you know he's okay.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm sure he'll send a sign. More hugs from across the pond...


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Barnaby. He will live in your heart forever!! Take care of yourself as you grieve for your boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I watched blood-red moon last night, there were many stars I know one of them is Barnaby's. Please read http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/348442-star-doug-coulter.html

Sending you many hugs.


----------



## KKaren

swishywagga said:


> This morning I am feeling just so terribly sad, just when I think you can do this and Barnaby wouldn't want you to cry I find myself unable to stop crying again....... I miss my Bubble (one of his nicknames) so much.....


When you love deeply, you grieve deeply... Be easy with yourself, there is no right time frame for grief. Barnaby was so very fortunate to be cherished by you and your husband. Hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am not the best photographer but took this early morning a photo of sweet Barnaby's star. He is ok, playing with all our golden angels and lobe u manee, manee.









Sending you and your husband many hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am not the best photographer but took this early morning a photo of sweet Barnaby's star. He is ok, playing with all our golden angels and lobe u manee, manee.
> 
> View attachment 570458
> 
> 
> Sending you and your husband many hugs.


Thank you so much, that is just absolutely beautiful, tears flowing!


----------



## swishywagga

And so today our beautiful boy is back with us. The man who looked after Barnaby was so lovely and compassionate. I have tried to take a photo of the card that was inside his little container but my gallery is full of course with photos of Barnaby!. We will celebrate his life this evening with cheese from Somerset (the County where he was born) and American Bubble Chips (very aptly named). There is a song that I know Barnaby would have chosen if he could which I have posted below. He really did things his way right to the end........x






For Barnaby Dyson - The Original Swishywagga, 11 August 2000 - 24 September 2015

'Our Love, Our Life, Our Everything 'xxxx


----------



## HolDaisy

I am glad that your special boy is back with you. It's bittersweet, but at least he is safe with his family again. That song really is perfect for you boy, he always did things his way didn't he  It sounds like a perfect evening to celebrate you boys life and he will be smiling down from the bridge watching over you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so glad that he is back home you. Don't be hard on yourself-take the time to grieve. Brinkley sends some puppy kisses to ease your pain..


----------



## Melakat

I am just seeing this now and I just wanted to say how sorry I am in the loss of a very very special Golden Boy and Uncle B. I can only imagine all of the Golden angels that were there to greet him when he passed. 

What a long and great life he had and I know how hard it is to say good bye but it sounds like he went very peacefully.

Logan and I are thinking of you.


----------



## Melakat

swishywagga said:


> And so today our beautiful boy is back with us. The man who looked after Barnaby was so lovely and compassionate. I have tried to take a photo of the card that was inside his little container but my gallery is full of course with photos of Barnaby!. We will celebrate his life this evening with cheese from Somerset (the County where he was born) and American Bubble Chips (very aptly named). There is a song that I know Barnaby would have chosen if he could which I have posted below. He really did things his way right to the end........x
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JMBO_FLHh4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> For Barnaby Dyson - The Original Swishywagga, 11 August 2000 - 24 September 2015
> 
> 'Our Love, Our Life, Our Everything 'xxxx


You sure did it your way Barnaby!!!! I am really weepy for you here but what a very special blessing he was to you and to all of us here on the forum. Oh Uncle B we will surely miss you.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad that Mr. B is back with you. It is a relief isn't it but also a little sad.

Hugs to you and sloppy puppy kisses from Ben and Dachsi!


----------



## tikiandme

I am glad you have Barnaby home with you. You were so blessed to have such a special boy in your life. He certainly did do everything his way! That's a great song for him. He is unforgettable. That is another song that reminds me of him, "Unforgettable"! Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that you are doing okay today


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you everyone, yesterday was full of tears and some smiles. We looked at his photos and it's so strange to see how different he looked in his younger years, it's as though he was always a senior, that doesn't make much sense, but I know most of you will understand what I mean. I miss him waking up and checking that I'm still there!, today I was at the supermarket and I thought to myself does Barn need anything today and I'll need to get back for 5 o'clock din dins. I guess it's a period of adjustment for us and odd to be just the two of us again. I know he had a good life and that if love could be measured in money for him I would be a rich lady. Thank you all so much again, I honestly don't think I could get through this if it wasn't for you all x


----------



## L.Rocco

I felt the same thing looking at photos of Kid, he was very different when he was younger, but I don't remember him any different then how he looked as an old boy. I had those moments of forgetting he was gone as well, it's really an adjustment. 
It's really hard, but I like to think it's a small price to pay for all the amazing we had together.


----------



## HolDaisy

I know exactly what you mean about him always been a senior, it's exactly the same with Eddie...I can hardly remember him as a young dog. He really did have the best life ever. You were blessed to have such a special boy for all those years and he was lucky to have such a wonderful family who worshipped him.


----------



## dborgers

Just a note to let you know I was thinking about you just now


----------



## cgriffin

Totally understand your feelings, Nicky!
Thinking of you and the boys send their sloppy puppy kisses.


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> Just a note to let you know I was thinking about you just now


Aw thanks, Barnaby used to love watching and listening to the wonderful video of his Tiny Dancer!


----------



## elly

swishywagga said:


> And so today our beautiful boy is back with us. The man who looked after Barnaby was so lovely and compassionate. I have tried to take a photo of the card that was inside his little container but my gallery is full of course with photos of Barnaby!. We will celebrate his life this evening with cheese from Somerset (the County where he was born) and American Bubble Chips (very aptly named). There is a song that I know Barnaby would have chosen if he could which I have posted below. He really did things his way right to the end........x
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JMBO_FLHh4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> For Barnaby Dyson - The Original Swishywagga, 11 August 2000 - 24 September 2015
> 
> 'Our Love, Our Life, Our Everything 'xxxx



Beautiful Mr B is back where he belongs. I'm so glad and your post made me shed more tears. 
I do understand what you mean about him always being a senior too. I look back at photos of my Cracker and am always surprised at her youth, she was always my wobbly lopsided girl in my mind, full of determination and courage. 
Thinking if you and sending positive healing thoughts your way. 
Not only was Mr B loved by you both but loved by so so many here too. :heartbeat


----------



## gold4me

How are you doing Nikie. Too bad an ocean is between otherwise we could go have coffee and support.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

It is one of the hardest things to adjust to new normal, breaking away from the old routine. I used to spend so much time with my Buddy and all of sudden I had all this time and did not know what to do with it. Mornings and evenings were the worst. 
I am glad I found this forum and so many others who understand how much you can love "just a dog".

Hope you are doing ok, I know it takes time and you have to give time time.
Hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## swishywagga

gold4me said:


> How are you doing Nikie. Too bad an ocean is between otherwise we could go have coffee and support.


Oh Martha, how I wish we could......


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

swishywagga said:


> gold4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing Nikie. Too bad an ocean is between otherwise we could go have coffee and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Martha, how I wish we could......
Click to expand...

And I would love to join and hug both of you.
I understand your pain so well, even now when I look back to the time I lost my Buddy (4 years ago) I still can feel traces of it.

Sending hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There has been so much sadness here lately, we all share in your sadness, know you are hurting. 

I've lost 5 dogs over the last 20 years, they all lived well into their teens. It was like losing a child. I still miss them all, still cry sometimes. They all still hold a very special place in my heart and will forever. 

Hugs to you all, hope you all realize you're not going through this alone.


----------



## GoldenSkies

swishywagga said:


> Dear Friends, with tears flowing it is with much sadness that I have to tell you that our beautiful boy Barnaby went to the bridge this morning. I will say more when I can.


I am so so so so sorry to hear this. I missed this completely and just went back to read some more of Barnaby's thread and I saw this. Heartbroken for you. I hope you are doing okay. Sending you hugs from Vancouver.


----------



## Sweet Girl

swishywagga said:


> Thank you everyone, yesterday was full of tears and some smiles. We looked at his photos and it's so strange to see how different he looked in his younger years, it's as though he was always a senior, that doesn't make much sense, but I know most of you will understand what I mean. I miss him waking up and checking that I'm still there!, today I was at the supermarket and I thought to myself does Barn need anything today and I'll need to get back for 5 o'clock din dins. I guess it's a period of adjustment for us and odd to be just the two of us again. I know he had a good life and that if love could be measured in money for him I would be a rich lady. Thank you all so much again, I honestly don't think I could get through this if it wasn't for you all x


Oh, I so recognize every word in this post. When I first went through all my old photos of Tesia, I barely recognized her young adult dog photos. I truly did not remember her without her sweet white face. And for days and likely weeks, I still always thought in five hour increments - because five hours was always the longest I'd ever leave a dog home alone. So I'd be out and think, what time did I go out, quickly do the math, only to realize I didn't actually need to get home.  It definitely is an adjustment. He was part of your life for So many years. You don't even realize the habits you built around him. But it will get better. I wish I were closer to you, too. I'd love to just sit and talk about him with you.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you so much everyone, it's been 9 days already since we lost him, it feels like I haven't seen in ages. I picked up his water bowl yesterday packed away some of his food and left over medicines, I'm not sure if and when I'll ever be able to pass it on to someone or not....I've been going through lots of photos and will get some enlarged, we also have old fashioned video tape of him when he was about 2 years old which I will have to copy over to disc. I don't think I really realised how much he had changed over the years, even looking back 6 months I can see how much older he looked at the end by comparison. I think I naively thought that he would go on a lot longer but in my heart I think I've known for a while that his time was coming, I hope that he wasn't in pain. Barnaby loved his food and only on a few occasions during his life did he ever leave anything, so I knew when he refused food that he was most probably hurting and refusing that last cheesy puff (his favourite) was his way of telling me he was tired and ready. I miss him so much.... .


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, I'm so sorry. I remember those first days and weeks after we lost Fozzie. You expect to see them around every corner and the tears hit you when you least expect it. I wish we lived closer to so I could give you a big hug and tell you it's going to be ok. Hugs...


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you, Nicky. 
All this is oh too familiar, I know it is so hard, so heart wrenching and surreal!

Hugs!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sweetgirl put it so beautifully, you don't realize how your schedule your life around them to meet their needs. 

When I lost my boy 4.5 years ago, months afterwards, it seemed like only yesterday in so many ways and a lifetime ago in other ways since he'd been with us. 

I donated several of my boy's things and meds to a GR Rescue after he passed. My Vet clinic would not take the meds back, knew they would expire, wanted to be sure they would help a Golden that needed it.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sweetgirl put it so beautifully, you don't realize how your schedule your life around them to meet their needs.
> 
> When I lost my boy 4.5 years ago, months afterwards, it seemed like only yesterday in so many ways and a lifetime ago in other ways since he'd been with us.
> 
> I donated several of my boy's things and meds to a GR Rescue after he passed. My Vet clinic would not take the meds back, knew they would expire, wanted to be sure they would help a Golden that needed it.


This morning my hubby suggested donating some things to our Local Dogs Trust, I know that would be a good idea as I wouldn't want them to go to waste but I feel like I'm letting go of a part of him, sounds mad I know......... Thank you all so much, I wish I could come meet each and every everyone of you x


----------



## gold4me

It helps when we have friends to walk through this terrible time together. I think of you everyday and wish you peace.
I know what you mean about fur kids we lost in the past. Those losses still hurt to. I guess we just learned to live with it.
Hugs to you from Gussee and me



Buddy's mom forever said:


> And I would love to join and hug both of you.
> I understand your pain so well, even now when I look back to the time I lost my Buddy (4 years ago) I still can feel traces of it.
> 
> Sending hugs from Charlie and me.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

My heart breaks with every word you write... because on more then one occasion I've been there myself. But even as you move through the different stages of mourning I can see that you are coping and healing. More hugs and good thoughts heading your way.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and hope that you are getting through the weekend okay, you must be missing your special boy so much


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you this morning. 
Take your time, if you are not ready to donate anything yet, don't do it. I understand that feeling all too well.


----------



## gold4me

Nikie, thinking of you this morning. Each step I take I know you are doing the same. One step at a time. Maybe in time One day at a time and hoping days when I can function without so many tears. Hugs to you from across the ocean!!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Each day I think of you and shed tears for the emptiness and pain you are feeling. There are so many of us who have experienced the grief and loss of one of our furry loved ones. Every one of us feels the pain in so intensely within our own being. Yet, as we try to express it to one another, it just seems as if mere words are impossible. They are.

For those who are still young enough to look ahead that there may be another Golden puppy to bond with and share love and life for many years ahead, there is that little light of hope that when the timing is right, we will be able to share and give love again without losing the precious love and memories of our precious Goldens who have crossed the Bridge.

For those of us who are retirement age or older, the hope of so many precious years ahead may not be there. I am one of those. As I watch my two eleven year olds, (Wrigley and Roxi), aging I think of the love you expressed for dear Barnaby and how you put so much humor in his funny ways. I try to hold on to the funny little things that they do so that when the time comes I will have those memories to look back on.
And I have that faint hope that God grants me enough time on this earth to share my
life and love with one more special Golden, be it puppy or senior. There is someone out there that will be waiting for us ... in time perhaps there will be that special one that Barnaby has spotted for you that really needs you. We are never too old for Gold!

But I am still carrying the grief and pain of losing my beloved Tosh so suddenly four years ago. The thought of having to face that again is just too close and painful.
So, as awkwardly as I tried to word this, I hope I can help bear your loss and pain
as I am still experiencing my own. I think each one of us who is experiencing that loss
for however short or long the heavy grieving period lasts actually helps lift the weight from the shoulders of the rest of us.

We are here for you and your husband and honor dear Barnaby's life with you!


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of you and your husband, Swishy. Take good care of yourself. Take one day at a time. All the best to you.....Cosmo sends you big, sloppy kisses.....


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Each day I think of you and shed tears for the emptiness and pain you are feeling. There are so many of us who have experienced the grief and loss of one of our furry loved ones. Every one of us feels the pain in so intensely within our own being. Yet, as we try to express it to one another, it just seems as if mere words are impossible. They are.
> 
> For those who are still young enough to look ahead that there may be another Golden puppy to bond with and share love and life for many years ahead, there is that little light of hope that when the timing is right, we will be able to share and give love again without losing the precious love and memories of our precious Goldens who have crossed the Bridge.
> 
> For those of us who are retirement age or older, the hope of so many precious years ahead may not be there. I am one of those. As I watch my two eleven year olds, (Wrigley and Roxi), aging I think of the love you expressed for dear Barnaby and how you put so much humor in his funny ways. I try to hold on to the funny little things that they do so that when the time comes I will have those memories to look back on.
> And I have that faint hope that God grants me enough time on this earth to share my
> life and love with one more special Golden, be it puppy or senior. There is someone out there that will be waiting for us ... in time perhaps there will be that special one that Barnaby has spotted for you that really needs you. We are never too old for Gold!
> 
> But I am still carrying the grief and pain of losing my beloved Tosh so suddenly four years ago. The thought of having to face that again is just too close and painful.
> So, as awkwardly as I tried to word this, I hope I can help bear your loss and pain
> as I am still experiencing my own. I think each one of us who is experiencing that loss
> for however short or long the heavy grieving period lasts actually helps lift the weight from the shoulders of the rest of us.
> 
> We are here for you and your husband and honor dear Barnaby's life with you!


Your message made us cry, but thank you for your beautiful words of comfort we are completely overwhelmed by yours and indeed everyone's kindness during this time. We thank you from the bottom of our hearts, Nicky x


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> This morning my hubby suggested donating some things to our Local Dogs Trust, I know that would be a good idea as I wouldn't want them to go to waste but I feel like I'm letting go of a part of him, sounds mad I know......... Thank you all so much, I wish I could come meet each and every everyone of you x


After my Charlie claimed his wings, it was months before I could part with his meds, expensive though they were and surely needed by someone. The box that held his ashes sat in the place where I first put it down for almost a year before I could bring myself to move it. We gave up so many activities to stay home with him and give his seizure meds on time...and still have not resumed many habits of the past. 

Now Joker's seizure meds limit our weekend planning, with the four times each day that someone must be here to push his pills. We count our blessings that we still have him here, needing those meds. But a part of me does look forward to adventures with Sunny and another younger dog...when we have no choice but to adapt to new freedoms.

Holding you and yours in my heart and in my prayers.


----------



## *Laura*

I think of you all the time Nicky. I know how much you're missing your boy and how difficult these first weeks are. Sending big hugs.


----------



## katharry1958

many , many tears came to my eyes. My heart goes out to you. Losing my Jack was so heartbreaking. I still have a couple of his hard bones. I also kept his leashes. Time will help the healing and he knows all the love you gave. Remember all the smiles he gave you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. We all miss hearing about Mr B so much, he was a very special boy. I'm so glad that you joined the forum though and we got to meet you both and hear all about his adventures and senior naughtiness  I bet he's creating lots of mischief at the bridge and giving all the youngsters a run for their money!


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you and hoping that you are okay. 
I am glad that you enjoyed Ben's pool adventures video yesterday 

Hugs and Ben and Dachsi send puppy kisses!


----------



## swishywagga

Hi and thank you all for your kind words and continued support. It's been two weeks today since Barnaby passed, it feels like I haven't seen him in ages. It's all the little things that are constant reminders of what life used to be like, holding my sandwich in my hand and expecting a certain gentleman to come past and cheekily grab it from me and not worrying about dropping the odd bit of food on the floor knowing that my canine Dyson would be along soon doing his rounds. One thing I am certain of is that things certainly changed so much for us when he came along, and that he taught me so much that life is for living and to always keep smiling and living everyday to the full . We sure were blessed to have had him for over 15 years, my heart goes out those who have lost their precious golds at such young ages that just seems completely unfair. Thank you again for making this time a little easier, you are all such special people, Nicky x


----------



## Melakat

The first weeks are the hardest. Especially after 15 years together - almost unheard of today! I am sure that Uncle B and Logan have some spiritual connection. Do you remember when they were chatting before Logan was born  LOL ? Well Logan is really a sock fella and we really have to keep an eye on him - I am positive Uncle B is coaching him from up above. 

I remember after we lost our Oakley last October and as hard as I tried I could not finish and publish the video of him it just hurt too much to put it all together. 1 year later I have just recently finished it. I was ready 1 year later.

These Goldens are a blessing and they come to our families for a reason and to share and teach us so much about life. With each passing month my love for Logan is growing and I remember looking at him while he was kissing me the other day and thinking "One day my heart will hurt again when I lose you" but the ride is so worth it.

Thinking about you.......


----------



## swishywagga

Melakat said:


> The first weeks are the hardest. Especially after 15 years together - almost unheard of today! I am sure that Uncle B and Logan have some spiritual connection. Do you remember when they were chatting before Logan was born  LOL ? Well Logan is really a sock fella and we really have to keep an eye on him - I am positive Uncle B is coaching him from up above.
> 
> I remember after we lost our Oakley last October and as hard as I tried I could not finish and publish the video of him it just hurt too much to put it all together. 1 year later I have just recently finished it. I was ready 1 year later.
> 
> These Goldens are a blessing and they come to our families for a reason and to share and teach us so much about life. With each passing month my love for Logan is growing and I remember looking at him while he was kissing me the other day and thinking "One day my heart will hurt again when I lose you" but the ride is so worth it.
> 
> Thinking about you.......



Thank you so much, I am certain that Barnaby and Logan are definitely secretly communicating, it gladdens my heart that you have been blessed with Logan, I hope that one day Barnaby will give the golden nod that it's ok to love another. Please tell Logan that he can still write to his Uncle B, his column lives on in his memory!.


----------



## *Laura*

I think of you all the time Nicky. Barnaby sure did live every day to the fullest. He had the most amazing life with you. We all miss him very much


----------



## SandyK

Also thinking of you!! Can't believe it has been 2 weeks already.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

swishywagga said:


> H... the little things that are constant reminders of what life used to be like, holding my sandwich in my hand and expecting a certain gentleman to come past and cheekily grab it from me and not worrying about dropping the odd bit of food on the floor knowing that my canine Dyson would be along soon doing his rounds...


I remember those days so well, when you expect things to happen and they are not. Takes time ...but I know our angels are watching over us.
Sending you hugs from Charlie and me


----------



## HolDaisy

You really must be missing your special boy so much, 15 years was such a huge length of time to have him around. When we lost Daisy everywhere so was empty without her golden smiley face, and even though we had Eddie and Sadie at the same we still missed her so much. Sammy made our house come alive again, something that we thought would never happen, but even now we still miss Daisy and funny little things that she would do.

He really did have the best life ever and I love that his nickname was the dyson.
You have a very special golden guardian angel watching over you.


----------



## gold4me

I understand exactly what you are feeling. Those special moments that bring back such wonderful memories. The beautiful brown eyes looking up at you with such love. Memories that will always be with us. It is hard to believe 2 weeks have already gone by. My thoughts are with you each day.


----------



## tikiandme

I agree with Laura. Barnaby lived life to the fullest. He really knew how to grab for the gusto (and the laundry)! What a fantastic boy....Thinking of you....


----------



## swishywagga

gold4me said:


> I understand exactly what you are feeling. Those special moments that bring back such wonderful memories. The beautiful brown eyes looking up at you with such love. Memories that will always be with us. It is hard to believe 2 weeks have already gone by. My thoughts are with you each day.


Thank you Martha, it's so hard to believe that it's two weeks already. This is for you and sweet, beautiful Gambler x


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi and to see how you're doing


----------



## cgriffin

Same here, thinking of you and saying hi.
Today is most likely Ben's last swim of the season - if I get a good video, I will send it to you


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you Hollie and Christa, I am ok, I it will be three weeks tomorrow. It's silly the way the little things bring on the tears. We received a payment receipt from the pet crematorium in the post yesterday. It was only a piece of paper but it was worded nicely and just made we cry again. We will hopefully be back at the beach soon and we will walk the walks that Barnaby used to enjoy so much in his younger years. Thank you again so much for stopping by we both really appreciate it. Hollie I hope that little Ernie is making you smile and Christa we look forward to seeing The Benny in action x


----------



## elly

Sending the biggest H U U U U U U U G ever x :smooch:


----------



## swishywagga

elly said:


> Sending the biggest H U U U U U U U G ever x :smooch:


Thank you Elly, I needed that x


----------



## gold4me

Nicky special hugs for you and doggie kisses from Gussee


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

swishywagga said:


> Thank you Hollie and Christa, I am ok, I it will be three weeks tomorrow. It's silly the way the little things bring on the tears. We received a payment receipt from the pet crematorium in the post yesterday. It was only a piece of paper but it was worded nicely and just made we cry again. We will hopefully be back at the beach soon and we will walk the walks that Barnaby used to enjoy so much in his younger years. Thank you again so much for stopping by we both really appreciate it. Hollie I hope that little Ernie is making you smile and Christa we look forward to seeing The Benny in action x



I cannot believe that it has already been three weeks. Hugs and soft golden retriever kisses sent across the pond from Brinkley and I....


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo and I send you our love......


----------



## GoldensGirl

Three weeks. That must seem like an eternity to you right now. It is long enough to have experienced lots of "firsts"... the first morning, the first full day, the first weekend, the first week...but nowhere near long enough for time to have dulled the pain. 

Holding you gently in my heart and in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Pilgrim123

I think of you often and hope your journey is not too painful.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and hope that you are doing okay. I think of Barnaby also so much and know how much you are missing him


----------



## Taylorsmum

Thinking of you.


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you as well. Hugs!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This journey to find peace and for your heart to heal is a long hard one. 
Take each day one at a time, before you know it, the hurt and sense of loss will get better, but it takes time.

Thinking of you as you travel this path.


----------



## gold4me

Hope your day is going well today. Time is what we need I guess


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi Nicky. I was just thinking of you today. Hoping you are starting to feel a bit better. I know there is still much sadness. Just wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and thank you for your post on Daisy's thread, I know that her and Barnaby will have found each other.


----------



## elly

A beautiful rainbow in my town. I saw it and it was so pretty. I said hello to lovely Mr Barnaby and thought of you, as I do every day, but especially. x


----------



## *Laura*

I think of you so often Nicky and hope you are doing ok. I know how much you miss your boy. Hugs to you


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much for all your kind words, photos and poems, I honestly don't know how I would get through this without you all, indeed I am so grateful to my boy for bringing me to this wonderful forum. Last week (16th October) would have been Barnaby's 15th Gotcha Day, and by coincidence we travelled the same route we did 15 years ago when we collected Barn from his breeder in the beautiful Somerset countryside. Sadly we drove past his birthplace this time without him but with his little urn and treasured belongings next to me in the car, I know he was with us in spirit!. Yesterday we returned to the beach where we used to walk with Barnaby in his younger years. I stood next to the sea and spoke to Barnaby, blew kisses across the ocean and shed some tears and told him how much I loved and missed him, it was a beautiful sunny afternoon. I cute young labrador ran up to me and shook herself and jumped up on me covered in salt water and sand, her owners apologised but I didn't mind!. I'm way to clean and hairless and it was a joy to be in contact with another dog again and watch her having so much fun in the water. I miss him so much, but know that he wouldn't want me to be sad, I wish I would get a sign that he is ok. Hubby and I have spent a lot of time looking at photos and laughing at all the silly things he used to do. It will be 1 month tomorrow since he left us, it seems like forever..... Thank you all again for your support you are all such wonderful people, Nicky x



This song is for all our wonderful friends, I have a feeling it would have been on Barnabys play list!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I, too, hope you receive some sort of sign that he is OK. My belief is that dogs have earned and get the best when they die, for they love unconditionally. Barnaby was special. He will be with you always.


----------



## Harleysmum

There will be a sign.


----------



## gold4me

swishywagga said:


> Thank you Martha, it's so hard to believe that it's two weeks already. This is for you and sweet, beautiful Gambler x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN1AtzLrW4Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Oh thank you Nicky. That was Gambler's song. We use to sing it to him along with Kenny Rogers. I haven't heard it on the radio since Gambler went to the Bridge.


----------



## HolDaisy

That's so nice that you went back to the beach that Barnaby loved in his younger days and I'm sure that he was smiling down watching you on the beach and sending lots of kisses back across the sea. I don't know for sure, but I would say that the cute labrador that ran up to you giving kisses was a little sign from your boy  he couldn't give you kisses in person, so he sent one of his doggy friends when he could see that you needed a smile.

It really is so difficult without them, goldens are one of the most special breeds ever. Take care, we all understand how you must be feeling.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> That's so nice that you went back to the beach that Barnaby loved in his younger days and I'm sure that he was smiling down watching you on the beach and sending lots of kisses back across the sea. I don't know for sure, but I would say that the cute labrador that ran up to you giving kisses was a little sign from your boy  he couldn't give you kisses in person, so he sent one of his doggy friends when he could see that you needed a smile.
> 
> It really is so difficult without them, goldens are one of the most special breeds ever. Take care, we all understand how you must be feeling.


Thank you Hollie, it's just so hard, I just keep expecting him to walk in the room..... Please give the pups some cuddles from me x


----------



## cgriffin

Sounds like you had a nice day with remembering dear Mr. B. and I agree with Holly, I think the lab coming up to you was a sign from Mr. B!
More signs will come, be patient. 
Is Barnaby's breeder still in business? Maybe next time, stop by there and say "hi" and tell them about Mr. B. and the joy he gave you for 15 years 
Hugs to you!!!


----------



## Jud

swishywagga said:


> Thank you all so much for all your kind words, photos and poems, I honestly don't know how I would get through this without you all, indeed I am so grateful to my boy for bringing me to this wonderful forum. Last week (16th October) would have been Barnaby's 15th Gotcha Day, and by coincidence we travelled the same route we did 15 years ago when we collected Barn from his breeder in the beautiful Somerset countryside. Sadly we drove past his birthplace this time without him but with his little urn and treasured belongings next to me in the car, I know he was with us in spirit!. Yesterday we returned to the beach where we used to walk with Barnaby in his younger years. I stood next to the sea and spoke to Barnaby, blew kisses across the ocean and shed some tears and told him how much I loved and missed him, it was a beautiful sunny afternoon. I cute young labrador ran up to me and shook herself and jumped up on me covered in salt water and sand, her owners apologised but I didn't mind!. I'm way to clean and hairless and it was a joy to be in contact with another dog again and watch her having so much fun in the water. I miss him so much, but know that he wouldn't want me to be sad, I wish I would get a sign that he is ok. Hubby and I have spent a lot of time looking at photos and laughing at all the silly things he used to do. It will be 1 month tomorrow since he left us, it seems like forever..... Thank you all again for your support you are all such wonderful people, Nicky x
> 
> 
> 
> This song is for all our wonderful friends, I have a feeling it would have been on Barnabys play list!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc1RAl-QNEE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Barnaby sent you 'Hi Mom' when you met the lab.  You know...I don't believe in anything specific when it comes to the after-life but I do know we go somewhere with our energy as I've had too many really odd experiences in my life. It is a blessing to be so hyper aware and attuned and yet it is hard when you pick up negative things going on around you like a sponge. Such is my lot in life. It has helped me be aware of things that no one else would even be attuned too.. ...somethings good...somethings...not so good . My grief for Cara was so profound and not normal ( my partner wanted me to go to a therapist) because I'd been afraid of that day from the moment I held her in my arms 12 years ago. I was 'too' afraid of losing her. So...for someone like me...I wasn't surprised that Cara came to me about a week during the night after she had passed because I was beyond 'normal grief' and I had not even taken one step forward in the normal grieving process/ She came to let me know that she was worried about me and that I had to move on and eventually get another little girl because unless she knew I was going to be okay....she couldn't leave...and she wanted to go...wherever they go. I woke up the next morning, still mourning but my whole attitude had changed and I was more at peace after remembering what transpired during the night and I started the healing process. Why am I sharing all this with you? I think...and it is just my intuition...that Barnaby was complete and very happy and most important...he knew you'd be okay. Thus...you allowed him to soar into the heavens or where ever we all go. You gave Barnaby the greatest gift of an amazing life and even after he passed...he had no burden holding him back so he could move on and wait for the day when you were together again. I hope I am not boring you..but the same thing happened with my Dad. I was the one who put my Dad first from when I was a young adult and during his illness which occured when I was only 37 (Alzheimer's)...I made things happen so he could enjoy life in any way I could. My two other brothers did not get involved to that extent. I felt complete and at peace when he passed..we had no unfinished business. On the other hand...my Dad visited my older brother who I imagine had some feelings of guilt. He gave him a sign that all was okay..and then he was gone and no one else ever got a visit. It helped my brother immensely. I did not feel put out. There was nothing left for Dad and I to communicate to each other that we hadn't done in life. I think Barnaby is watching over you from where he is...and of course you are grieving terribly...but in the end...he is not worried about you. You miss him like crazy and we all feel sad for you as in the short time I got to know him...I could see his special spark. We've all been there..that first few weeks,..but.... what a gift to give to your boy. You were the perfect parent during life and now after he has gone to the other side. Barnaby loves you even more than ever for letting him go...and he will have scones and champagne ready for your reunion many years from now. I know the first two people I see will be my Dad and Cara. And I am adopting a puppy in three weeks....because of Cara. I hope I wasn't out of line!!!!!

Cara-Mia - Heart-Golden
7/3-7/15


----------



## gold4me

Jud said:


> Barnaby sent you 'Hi Mom' when you met the lab.  You know...I don't believe in anything specific when it comes to the after-life but I do know we go somewhere with our energy as I've had too many really odd experiences in my life. It is a blessing to be so hyper aware and attuned and yet it is hard when you pick up negative things going on around you like a sponge. Such is my lot in life. It has helped me be aware of things that no one else would even be attuned too.. ...somethings good...somethings...not so good . My grief for Cara was so profound and not normal ( my partner wanted me to go to a therapist) because I'd been afraid of that day from the moment I held her in my arms 12 years ago. I was 'too' afraid of losing her. So...for someone like me...I wasn't surprised that Cara came to me about a week during the night after she had passed because I was beyond 'normal grief' and I had not even taken one step forward in the normal grieving process/ She came to let me know that she was worried about me and that I had to move on and eventually get another little girl because unless she knew I was going to be okay....she couldn't leave...and she wanted to go...wherever they go. I woke up the next morning, still mourning but my whole attitude had changed and I was more at peace after remembering what transpired during the night and I started the healing process. Why am I sharing all this with you? I think...and it is just my intuition...that Barnaby was complete and very happy and most important...he knew you'd be okay. Thus...you allowed him to soar into the heavens or where ever we all go. You gave Barnaby the greatest gift of an amazing life and even after he passed...he had no burden holding him back so he could move on and wait for the day when you were together again. I hope I am not boring you..but the same thing happened with my Dad. I was the one who put my Dad first from when I was a young adult and during his illness which occured when I was only 37 (Alzheimer's)...I made things happen so he could enjoy life in any way I could. My two other brothers did not get involved to that extent. I felt complete and at peace when he passed..we had no unfinished business. On the other hand...my Dad visited my older brother who I imagine had some feelings of guilt. He gave him a sign that all was okay..and then he was gone and no one else ever got a visit. It helped my brother immensely. I did not feel put out. There was nothing left for Dad and I to communicate to each other that we hadn't done in life. I think Barnaby is watching over you from where he is...and of course you are grieving terribly...but in the end...he is not worried about you. You miss him terrible and you know we all feel sad for you and we've all been there but.. what a gift to give to your boy. You were the perfect parent during life and now after he has gone to the other side. Barnaby loves you even more than ever for letting him go...and he will have scones and champagne ready for your reunion many years from now. I know the first two people I see will be my Dad and Cara. And I am adopting a puppy in three weeks....because of Cara. I hope I wasn't out of line!!!!!
> 
> Cara-Mia - Heart-Golden
> 7/3-7/15



I just want to say thank you for this wonderful post to Nicky because reading it is helping me get through my loss of Gambler.


----------



## Taylorsmum

gold4me said:


> I just want to say thank you for this wonderful post to Nicky because reading it is helping me get through my loss o.f Gambler.


I think this post has helped all of us that have loved and lost.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The special places you hold dear to your heart will keep those wonderful memories alive and help you feel close to Barnaby. He wouldn't want to see you sad but understands. He would rather see you celebrating his life and the years you spent together. All the memories and special times will always be with you because Barnaby was such a huge part of your life. 

Hold on to those memories until you're together again. I truly believe we are reunited with our furkids and family members when the time comes.


----------



## Jud

gold4me said:


> I just want to say thank you for this wonderful post to Nicky because reading it is helping me get through my loss of Gambler.


I am so sorry about Gambler. He is with Barnaby and Cara !!!!!!! It just helps when someone really understands your pain....I am thinking of you and Gambler and going to look back at his photos on the board!


----------



## swishywagga

Jud said:


> Barnaby sent you 'Hi Mom' when you met the lab.  You know...I don't believe in anything specific when it comes to the after-life but I do know we go somewhere with our energy as I've had too many really odd experiences in my life. It is a blessing to be so hyper aware and attuned and yet it is hard when you pick up negative things going on around you like a sponge. Such is my lot in life. It has helped me be aware of things that no one else would even be attuned too.. ...somethings good...somethings...not so good . My grief for Cara was so profound and not normal ( my partner wanted me to go to a therapist) because I'd been afraid of that day from the moment I held her in my arms 12 years ago. I was 'too' afraid of losing her. So...for someone like me...I wasn't surprised that Cara came to me about a week during the night after she had passed because I was beyond 'normal grief' and I had not even taken one step forward in the normal grieving process/ She came to let me know that she was worried about me and that I had to move on and eventually get another little girl because unless she knew I was going to be okay....she couldn't leave...and she wanted to go...wherever they go. I woke up the next morning, still mourning but my whole attitude had changed and I was more at peace after remembering what transpired during the night and I started the healing process. Why am I sharing all this with you? I think...and it is just my intuition...that Barnaby was complete and very happy and most important...he knew you'd be okay. Thus...you allowed him to soar into the heavens or where ever we all go. You gave Barnaby the greatest gift of an amazing life and even after he passed...he had no burden holding him back so he could move on and wait for the day when you were together again. I hope I am not boring you..but the same thing happened with my Dad. I was the one who put my Dad first from when I was a young adult and during his illness which occured when I was only 37 (Alzheimer's)...I made things happen so he could enjoy life in any way I could. My two other brothers did not get involved to that extent. I felt complete and at peace when he passed..we had no unfinished business. On the other hand...my Dad visited my older brother who I imagine had some feelings of guilt. He gave him a sign that all was okay..and then he was gone and no one else ever got a visit. It helped my brother immensely. I did not feel put out. There was nothing left for Dad and I to communicate to each other that we hadn't done in life. I think Barnaby is watching over you from where he is...and of course you are grieving terribly...but in the end...he is not worried about you. You miss him like crazy and we all feel sad for you as in the short time I got to know him...I could see his special spark. We've all been there..that first few weeks,..but.... what a gift to give to your boy. You were the perfect parent during life and now after he has gone to the other side. Barnaby loves you even more than ever for letting him go...and he will have scones and champagne ready for your reunion many years from now. I know the first two people I see will be my Dad and Cara. And I am adopting a puppy in three weeks....because of Cara. I hope I wasn't out of line!!!!!
> 
> Cara-Mia - Heart-Golden
> 7/3-7/15



Thank you so much for your kind words you made me cry again! !. Today has been hard for some reason the guilt has set in with the 'I should have dones, maybes and I didn't do enoughs'. My sensible side kicks in and tells me that my boy was old and tired and that I should be grateful that he lived a full, long life and most importantly that I will be a golden person forever. I am so pleased you will soon be welcoming your beautiful Sabrina, she's one lucky puppy!.


----------



## Harleysmum

Jud, you are a very wise man.


----------



## Jud

swishywagga said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words you made me cry again! !. Today has been hard for some reason the guilt has set in with the 'I should have dones, maybes and I didn't do enoughs'. My sensible side kicks in and tells me that my boy was old and tired and that I should be grateful that he lived a full, long life and most importantly that I will be a golden person forever. I am so pleased you will soon be welcoming your beautiful Sabrina, she's one lucky puppy!.



You are such a wonderful person. If only our Goldens could talk...but they can't and they are stoic dogs. Cara would probably be alive if I had known about the mass before it bled and I got her to the hospital in time. She might have lived 1-2 years with the Hemangio...but I did the 'best I could' and that is all one needs to know to be at peace when guilt arises. You did everything possible that Barnaby would allow you to know. Our two kids had lives that only the luckiest of Goldens experience. Never left behind...never a pet....a very loved member of our family who we turned to when we needed TLC ..never taking them for granted...spoiled with love and yet not spoiled at all  Nickie (Nicky?)...I want to tell you a story to make you smile and see how I turned the corner about Cara because I feel very deeply for you in this period. I think for some strange reason, we were meant to meet and be good friends. So...here we go!

Sad summer..Cara pictures make us cry...then one day in September...over Breakfast...I remembered an incredibly funny incident with Cara. We did an addition to our house in 2006 that was a 'HORRoR STORY' because of our contractor. As for Cara.. she was still very much like a puppy (not yet 3) as in when she was inside with me alone...she'd be serious and calm and look at me as if to say " Dad...did you read the horrible lead story in the New York Times?" Then when she was out in public....she loved people so much that she lost her concentration and ran from person to person to greet them. 

Our contractor was incompetent and making us bleed money from the original cost because of his countless errors. Oh how we wished we had never met 'Kevin the contractor' (hired by our architect because we could not afford the best) Mr Kevin who was imbecibly dressed even when in shorts and a good looking guy filled with charm. We loathed him. The only time we were speaking to kevin..was through me going out and arguing with him for forgetting this or that...or that his men had destroyed my Mother's 19thC Windsor chair..or that he ordered the wrong windows and now we'd have to wait for another 3 months so he'd better...blah..blah' 

During that period..it was morning and David and I were having coffee looking out at the back where Kevin and his team were having a confab and we are cursing Kevin in the house while Cara is just laying there listening. Well..my architect who arrived in the back..who Cara LOVED..he arrives and Kevin started walking towards him. What happened next was maybe 10 seconds. I let Cara out the door to run to Jeff(architect) to give him hellos and kisses. As Kevin is nearing Jeff...Cara does a completely surprising cut-off right in front of Kevin at about 40 miles an hour and before he went flying..we could see the 'duhhh?' on his face. He went flying through the air about 8 feet and landed in our fish pond which had muck at the bottom...he landed on his face in the mud and ripping his shorts all the way down the back as if it was a pair of shorts with no back!. He stood up and just sort of stood there covered in black mud...in a muddy shock as Cara..not knowing what happened (I think!) was ignoring him kissing Jeff. David and I were crying from laughter as Kevin really got his comeuppance for all the lies that had caused us so many problems and extra money. He was still laying face down in the pond when David and I were cheering from inside 'Go Cara Go! yeah!' Karma baby  And then we ducked down so no one could see us laughing as everyone ran to the pond  Kevin was fine except for his pride and his need to shower and find a new pair of shorts. 

When I retold the story to David we laughed and laughed...and everyday we promised ourselves to tell a story from years back that would make us laugh about our girl. That is what changed the tenure of our grief. But remember...I am a man who has the answer to everything and the solution to nothing !!! ))) Sending you a laugh and a smile and a wonderful Barnaby moment to laugh about through the tears.

3 weeks i day to go for Sabrina....Are you going to be the godparents?

Your friend
E


----------



## swishywagga

Jud said:


> You are such a wonderful person. If only our Goldens could talk...but they can't and they are stoic dogs. Cara would probably be alive if I had known about the mass before it bled and I got her to the hospital in time. She might have lived 1-2 years with the Hemangio...but I did the 'best I could' and that is all one needs to know to be at peace when guilt arises. You did everything possible that Barnaby would allow you to know. Our two kids had lives that only the luckiest of Goldens experience. Never left behind...never a pet....a very loved member of our family who we turned to when we needed TLC ..never taking them for granted...spoiled with love and yet not spoiled at all  Nickie (Nicky?)...I want to tell you a story to make you smile and see how I turned the corner about Cara because I feel very deeply for you in this period. I think for some strange reason, we were meant to meet and be good friends. So...here we go!
> 
> Sad summer..Cara pictures make us cry...then one day in September...over Breakfast...I remembered an incredibly funny incident with Cara. We did an addition to our house in 2006 that was a 'HORRoR STORY' because of our contractor. As for Cara.. she was still very much like a puppy (not yet 3) as in when she was inside with me alone...she'd be serious and calm and look at me as if to say " Dad...did you read the horrible lead story in the New York Times?" Then when she was out in public....she loved people so much that she lost her concentration and ran from person to person to greet them.
> 
> Our contractor was incompetent and making us bleed money from the original cost because of his countless errors. Oh how we wished we had never met 'Kevin the contractor' (hired by our architect because we could not afford the best)  Mr Kevin who was imbecibly dressed even when in shorts and a good looking guy filled with charm. We loathed him. The only time we were speaking to kevin..was through me going out and arguing with him for forgetting this or that...or that his men had destroyed my Mother's 19thC Windsor chair..or that he ordered the wrong windows and now we'd have to wait for another 3 months so he'd better...blah..blah'
> 
> During that period..it was morning and David and I were having coffee looking out at the back where Kevin and his team were having a confab and we are cursing Kevin in the house while Cara is just laying there listening. Well..my architect who arrived in the back..who Cara LOVED..he arrives and Kevin started walking towards him. What happened next was maybe 10 seconds. I let Cara out the door to run to Jeff(architect) to give him hellos and kisses. As Kevin is nearing Jeff...Cara does a completely surprising cut-off right in front of Kevin at about 40 miles an hour and before he went flying..we could see the 'duhhh?' on his face. He went flying through the air about 8 feet and landed in our fish pond which had muck at the bottom...he landed on his face in the mud and ripping his shorts all the way down the back as if it was a pair of shorts with no back!. He stood up and just sort of stood there covered in black mud...in a muddy shock as Cara..not knowing what happened (I think!) was ignoring him kissing Jeff. David and I were crying from laughter as Kevin really got his comeuppance for all the lies that had caused us so many problems and extra money. He was still laying face down in the pond when David and I were cheering from inside 'Go Cara Go! yeah!' Karma baby  And then we ducked down so no one could see us laughing as everyone ran to the pond  Kevin was fine except for his pride and his need to shower and find a new pair of shorts.
> 
> When I retold the story to David we laughed and laughed...and everyday we promised ourselves to tell a story from years back that would make us laugh about our girl. That is what changed the tenure of our grief. But remember...I am a man who has the answer to everything and the solution to nothing !!! ))) Sending you a laugh and a smile and a wonderful Barnaby moment to laugh about through the tears.
> 
> 3 weeks i day to go for Sabrina....Are you going to be the godparents?
> 
> Your friend
> E



Thank you so much for making me laugh and smile that's just what I needed. I would be honoured to be Sabrinas Godparent or should I say Dogparent!


----------



## Doug

Nicky I commend you for the respectful way that you have handled such a massive loss. Baranby was the last thing you saw at night and the first that you saw in the morning. I felt as though my heart was bleeding under my clothes as the rest of the world went on with their normal duties.

Please keep focussing on the positive energy being sent to you by your fabulous friends as well as those at the bridge. I totally agree, who do you think sent you that soggy pup, those fond memories and made you look at those photos? That was Sir B nudging you in the gentlest way possible without totally freaking you out  

Continue to be kind to yourself. Grief does bounce around quite a bit especially when it comes to false regrets. Just be aware that it is a normal part of the process when we love so deeply.

I wish you the very best of luck with your healing journey, one step at a time.


----------



## swishywagga

Doug said:


> Nicky I commend you for the respectful way that you have handled such a massive loss. Baranby was the last thing you saw at night and the first that you saw in the morning. I felt as though my heart was bleeding under my clothes as the rest of the world went on with their normal duties.
> 
> Please keep focussing on the positive energy being sent to you by your fabulous friends as well as those at the bridge. I totally agree, who do you think sent you that soggy pup, those fond memories and made you look at those photos? That was Sir B nudging you in the gentlest way possible without totally freaking you out
> 
> Continue to be kind to yourself. Grief does bounce around quite a bit especially when it comes to false regrets. Just be aware that it is a normal part of the process when we love so deeply.
> 
> I wish you the very best of luck with your healing journey, one step at a time.


Thank you so very much Julie. It certainly is a very emotional journey, I find myself almost bursting into tears in the most unsuitable places, for some reason yesterday I was standing in the line at the supermarket and almost went into meltdown. Those constant reminders again when out shopping of just glancing over at the pet food aisle, indeed I still have a full bag of treats and food....I found myself quickly picking up tissues and other stray items to stop them from being eaten, I hope my Barnaby Dyson is eating all his favourite foods at the bridge x


----------



## gold4me

I think Barnaby has all the treats and toys he wants. He is definitely watching over you and I believe he is at your side but just in a different way. Hugs are being sent to you.


----------



## Doug

gold4me said:


> I think Barnaby has all the treats and toys he wants. He is definitely watching over you and I believe he is at your side but just in a different way. Hugs are being sent to you.


This is so true. We must always keep in mind that our fur kids have only gone back to the magical place from where they came, a place of great love, clarity and understanding about the way things really work with the support of healing guardian angels and their beloved soul family. They spend their time showering us with blessings, seeing if we will notice.

However.... it is the ones who are left behind that it is most difficult for. The pangs of grief can shoot you like an arrow at the most unexpected times. Just when you think, "Right I can do this" there will be some kind of trigger. I still can't drive past my old vet without remembering the very painful helpless memories from my first dog. For me there were also false thoughts that beat me up. I felt great pain from remembering feeling Tia's muscle wastage only to realise years later that Lexi Mex has the same mushy cushioned toosh which is completely normal. Grief has a cruel way of toying with our emotions.

There are good times and bad times in this process, to survive we must deliberately reach out for the good times with our family and friends or good memories with our loved one and hold onto them for as long as we can and recognise that they are healing gifts from our loved ones wishing us well.

Nicky and Martha there is so much love being extended to you at this time, just like the stars that shine brightly for you every night... as well as during the day. We wish you well with every step... every breath :wavey:


----------



## swishywagga

Doug said:


> This is so true. We must always keep in mind that our fur kids have only gone back to the magical place from where they came, a place of great love, clarity and understanding about the way things really work with the support of healing guardian angels and their beloved soul family. They spend their time showering us with blessings, seeing if we will notice.
> 
> However.... it is the ones who are left behind that it is most difficult for. The pangs of grief can shoot you like an arrow at the most unexpected times. Just when you think, "Right I can do this" there will be some kind of trigger. I still can't drive past my old vet without remembering the very painful helpless memories from my first dog. For me there were also false thoughts that beat me up. I felt great pain from remembering feeling Tia's muscle wastage only to realise years later that Lexi Mex has the same mushy cushioned toosh which is completely normal. Grief has a cruel way of toying with our emotions.
> 
> There are good times and bad times in this process, to survive we must deliberately reach out for the good times with our family and friends or good memories with our loved one and hold onto them for as long as we can and recognise that they are healing gifts from our loved ones wishing us well.
> 
> Nicky and Martha there is so much love being extended to you at this time, just like the stars that shine brightly for you every night... as well as during the day. We wish you well with every step... every breath :wavey:


Thank you so much Julie for your beautiful words of comfort. Martha and I are truly blessed to be surrounded by wonderful people like you on this forum at such a difficult time.


----------



## gold4me

swishywagga said:


> Thank you so much Julie for your beautiful words of comfort. Martha and I are truly blessed to be surrounded by wonderful people like you on this forum at such a difficult time.


I thank you too Julie. Nicky is right we are truly blessed with our wonderful friends at this time. Your post is a good reminder and something to think about everyday.


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you this morning and hoping you find some smiles coming to your face with precious memories of Mr. B. 
And I totally get the emotional outbursts and tears at the worst times and odd places, been there, done that. I still get choked up about my boys.
Hugs to you and kisses from the Benny and Dachsi


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

My heart goes out to both of you..sending lots of virtual hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say thinking of you and hope that you are doing okay


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo is sending his beloved Auntie Swishy big, big hugs....


----------



## Cuddysmom

OMG. Just checking in after being locked out. I'm devastated. I'm sick. I'm shaking. I have no words. I don't know what to say. I'm nauseous. I'm more sorry than you'll ever know. Xo


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ok, caught up. Tears are streaming. I can only imagine what you're going through. Man, I'm so sorry. He was so lucky to have you. 15 is a long time!! I know it must be so quiet around there. Just know he's having a blast now and he's waiting for you.


----------



## swishywagga

Cuddysmom said:


> Ok, caught up. Tears are streaming. I can only imagine what you're going through. Man, I'm so sorry. He was so lucky to have you. 15 is a long time!! I know it must be so quiet around there. Just know he's having a blast now and he's waiting for you.


Thank you Karen, I still can't believe he's not going to walk in the room. I hope that he's found Cuddy, I'm sure that they'll be great friends. I hope that you are well and enjoying life, please give Mr Banks a cuddle from me.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you everyone, you must be getting fed up with me by now!. I think there must be something wrong with me as I seem to be having a real problem with songs at the moment. Today Tiny Dancer came on and that just set me off again. I just can't believe I'm never going to see him again, I just wish I could have one last hug.... I said to myself you're 46 years old, you should be able to handle this, you need to woman up. I guess there's no age limit on grief.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

There is absolutely no age limit on grief! Don't be so hard on yourself! Barnaby was a big part of your life for a long time. Hugs from across the pond.....?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

No ma'ma, grief comes at all ages. But you need to remember, our Earthly dogs and our Bridge dogs have one main mission and purpose in life. To bring us unconditional love and joy in life. And they would be heartbroken that we grieve the way we do when they change their plane of existence. 

Found feathers mean our Bridge buddies are looking after us. Woke up sick with worry about 4 a.m. this morning, big goose feather on the nightstand. Lay back down and slept well until the alarm went off. Silly thinking? Probably, but whatever gets you through the day is good.

Max


----------



## Pilgrim123

No, there's no age limit, no time limit on grief. At the same time, there is no limit on the love you had for Barnaby or on the fact that you were so lucky to have had him in your life. I can only assure you that it does get easier. Hug from me, too.


----------



## gold4me

I think you are normal Nicky because your love for Barnaby was/is so deep that the grief is overwhelming. I hate that you and I are on this road together but I am also blessed that we are there for each other. And, yes, also the wonderful people here too.


----------



## Taylorsmum

It does get easier, I promise. There will first be seconds and then minutes when you don't cry, then you realise and cry because you feel guilty because you had forgotten your loss for a moment. The emptiness does subside and will be replaced by the many memories you have, many of which are too raw for you to process at the moment. There will be days when you pick up shopping because you want to treat them, then go into meltdown in public. You will realise who your friends are, as many fall aside as they cannot believe you are grieving over a dog. Those are the ones you should cry for, for they haven't felt the love, had the gentlest (or roughest) of licks, the total trust and adoration that can only be reflected in a dogs eyes. Grief will always accompany those of us who love, it is an old friend and shows us how deeply we love. 

It does get easier, I promise. But it never leaves us and I for one am proud to have that dark speck of grief in my heart, it is my badge of honour, it shows I love and was loved.

Be gentle with yourself Nicky, be as gentle with yourself as you would be with Barnaby, as you are carrying him with you now.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

We lost our Cooper on 9/17/15 and I cried most of yesterday evening...big elephant tears. I've smiled, laughed, and had some good days but there are definitely still sad ones. Hugs. Life just isn't the same without them.


----------



## NewfieMom

I am sorry to be so late to this thread. I follow only a few threads on this forum, but I noticed on one that I follow that Laura said she was sorry about Barnaby. That made me look at your signature line and see that you recently lost him. I cannot tell you how much I empathize and how sorry I am. Like everyone else here, I have truly and deeply loved a dog...and lost him. In my case (as is true for so many others here) more than one dog. And each time I have felt my heart would break.

I hope that you will be granted comfort.

Big hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. You must be missing your boy so much, he was a huge character and you had him around for such a long time. It really will get a little bit easier as time goes on, it's still early days for you. Take care, so many of understand what you're going through.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you everyone, I cannot put into words how grateful and lucky I am to have you all. It's been five weeks today, I have a mixture of happy /sad moments. I know deep down in my heart that Barnaby wouldn't want me to be sad, but it's easier said than done. I have his photos everywhere. My hubby thinks I've gone a bit mad and accused me of stalking golden owners on the beach!. I think it's good for me, you can never have enough wet, happy goldens!!


----------



## gold4me

I agree Nicky I agree. Golden kisses are special!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope you're doing okay. It really is strange to see goldens when you've lost yours, I remember when we lost Daisy we were just ecstatic if we saw goldens out and about and every single time had to go over to say hi and meet them. Sammy sends you extra special golden cuddles.


----------



## Mel

Keeping posting your updates please. We want to know that you´re OK. I´m sure all golden owners love to be stalked. We love to show off how kind and sweet our babies are. You should see my husband if anybody questions Mel being a little overweight. He replies that she´s all fur and stomps away.


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of you, Swishy, and hoping you are doing okay.....


----------



## laprincessa

Max seems to attract those who've lost dogs - I can't go anywhere with him without someone stopping me and telling me how much they miss their baby, while petting and hugging him. I just hope when I'm in their shoes, there will be a Golden to give me the same comfort. I wish you lived closer, you could stalk us every day.


I'm reminded of the time I walked into a store soon after my Poppa died, was confronted by a display of M&M's, burst into tears and left the store, sobbing. I'm sure people thought I was nuts. M&M's were his favorite candy - one he would never buy because they were "too expensive" but if I bought him a bag, he'd devour them. It was a silly joke between us - and it just brought a flood of emotion to see the display.


----------



## brianne

I don't get on here as much because life has gotten pretty hectic (not in a bad way), but every single day I think of friends on GRF, especially you and the handsome Mr. B and whisper a prayer that you're doing ok. Still can't believe he's gone. Just a larger-than-life kind of guy.

The other day Chumlee grabbed a clean sock off the table when I was folding laundry and I immediately thought of Barnaby's laundry-stealing antics. Made me smile. Chum has never stolen clean laundry - he is a devoted dirty, smelly sock fan! 

Sending prayers and comforting thoughts.


----------



## NewfieMom

I know that time will bring healing, *swishywagga*, but from my experience, it takes a great deal of time and one suffers for a long time before the pain starts to wane. I hope you know that in the meantime your friends from the forum will be here and will understand.

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you so much for your continued support and kindness, I honestly don't know how I would cope without you all. Today is six weeks since we lost our beautiful boy, I still feel like I haven't seen him for ever. I'm trying to control my melt down moments by keeping busy, I've seen quite a few goldens whilst out walking and have found myself smiling and enjoying the laughter that this wonderful breed gives. I think overall I'm doing a little better, hubby and I have spent a lot of time remembering all the silly things he used to do as well as watching his videos and looking through all his photos. I thank you again from the bottom of my heart and ask that you all hug your pups for me x


----------



## L.Rocco

swishywagga said:


> I think overall I'm doing a little better, hubby and I have spent a lot of time remembering all the silly things he used to do as well as watching his videos and looking through all his photos.


I thought of you and gold4me when I saw this on Instagram today, so I saved it so I could share it with both of you. And then I read what you had written and it looks like it was a good timing


----------



## gold4me

L.Rocco said:


> I thought of you and gold4me when I saw this on Instagram today, so I saved it so I could share it with both of you. And then I read what you had written and it looks like it was a good timing
> 
> View attachment 581730


Oh that is beautiful. Those things you have posted have meant so much to me. Thank you.


----------



## swishywagga

L.Rocco said:


> I thought of you and gold4me when I saw this on Instagram today, so I saved it so I could share it with both of you. And then I read what you had written and it looks like it was a good timing
> 
> View attachment 581730


Thank you so much Luisa, you are a very special young lady.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

swishywagga said:


> Thank you so much for your continued support and kindness, I honestly don't know how I would cope without you all. Today is six weeks since we lost our beautiful boy, I still feel like I haven't seen him for ever. I'm trying to control my melt down moments by keeping busy, I've seen quite a few goldens whilst out walking and have found myself smiling and enjoying the laughter that this wonderful breed gives. I think overall I'm doing a little better, hubby and I have spent a lot of time remembering all the silly things he used to do as well as watching his videos and looking through all his photos. I thank you again from the bottom of my heart and ask that you all hug your pups for me x


These "Melt down" moments come when you least expect them. Shortly after I lost Taz, I was standing in line at the grocery store waiting to check out. I was holding the keys to the car in my hand, it has the Grocery store's rewards card on it. I looked down and saw that my Husband had put Taz's name tag on the key ring. I could feel the tears starting to well up in my eyes, I thought I was going to lose it. I didn't know my husband had put his name tag on the keys, he never told me he had. 

Hold on to those special memories and times you spent with Barnaby, they will help keep him close to you and forever in your heart. You were blessed with 15 wonderful years, few people are lucky to have a dog in their lives that long.


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you, Nicky. Hugs!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs, Nicky!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Opus has been gone for 10 years. Tasha has been gone for 3 years. Yet here I sit with tears welling up in my eyes. At the same time that tears are rolling down my cheeks I'm laughing over being so emotional. Reading some of the most recent posts in this thread and I'm crying over what I have lost, over your loss, and over a dozen other dogs and people that I have met and loved through this forum. 

And despite the tears I am actually feeling grateful for all the wonderful experiences I shared with those pups. For some of us the crying never stops... but it changes. Days, weeks, or months will pass and then something will bring back the memories of that deep connection and you just have shed some tears and mourn the loss before you go on with life.


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> These "Melt down" moments come when you least expect them. Shortly after I lost Taz, I was standing in line at the grocery store waiting to check out. I was holding the keys to the car in my hand, it has the Grocery store's rewards card on it. I looked down and saw that my Husband had put Taz's name tag on the key ring. I could feel the tears starting to well up in my eyes, I thought I was going to lose it. I didn't know my husband had put his name tag on the keys, he never told me he had.
> 
> Hold on to those special memories and times you spent with Barnaby, they will help keep him close to you and forever in your heart. You were blessed with 15 wonderful years, few people are lucky to have a dog in their lives that long.


Thank you so much, I can totally relate to how you felt that day and indeed so many days, months and years later. I have Barns collars (both adult and puppy!), clipped to my bag, I feel like I'm carrying a piece of him with me as I go about my daily routine.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Please forgive me that I haven't been here much lately. Your loss feels so raw and I know we will be in this place soon, given how fragile my Joker is. No matter how many times we walk this path, it never gets easier. But we wouldn't be very good people if we didn't mourn the loss of a creature we loved so dearly.

Peace be with you.


----------



## gold4me

Hope your day has been a good one. I think of you everyday.


----------



## swishywagga

I found this video on YouTube today, I've always loved the song. The man who posted it has such a wonderful outlook on life. His narrative made me teary and reminded me of Barnaby who always lived life to the full. This is for you beautiful boy, I hope you're looking at the stars tonight. I love you and miss you and wish I could kiss you xxxx. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2E2NtkR7TI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Jud

swishywagga said:


> Thank you so much, I can totally relate to how you felt that day and indeed so many days, months and years later. I have Barns collars (both adult and puppy!), clipped to my bag, I feel like I'm carrying a piece of him with me as go about my daily routine.


Dear Sabrina's Godmother,
You wouldn't be who you are without these feelings....an amazing Mom! You know...last week in Ca (just back) I was doing fine and thinking of Sabrina and then I was at the breakfast in the Hotel Lounge so..it is a small room with members of the loyalty club ..thus...you get to know the people at Breakfast..and the same servers. I was this happy go lucky guy that everyone thought was 'so fun' and then the last morning....I was hyped on my 4 teabag cup of tea and I get a photo from my brother of Cara with his Dog (who he lost) , Shane from the holidays last year. I turned into the corner as my eyes welled and I was a mess and.. I knew everyone was wondering what was going on! Thank goodness people had the sense not to come over to ask 'Are you Okay'? My body language was suddenly 'don't come near me' I am sending you Golden Happy Vibes Whew. I am going to think of a good story for you soon and send it to you. Hugs

Sabrina-Skye - 7 days !
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 My Forever Heart-Golden


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

swishywagga said:


> Thank you so much, I can totally relate to how you felt that day and indeed so many days, months and years later. I have Barns collars (both adult and puppy!), clipped to my bag, I feel like I'm carrying a piece of him with me as I go about my daily routine.


 Today, instead of tears I'm laughing.... I have a small wooden box. In it is the last tuft of Opus' strawberry blond fur. Opus always enjoyed the adventure of a road trip and new travels. Which brings me back to the box.... it often goes into my suitcase when I travel. Once at my destination I have been known to pull a few strands of fur from the box and set it aloft on a passing breeze... remembering Opus and thinking how much she would have enjoyed being with us and exploring this new place.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi and hope that you are doing okay. Can't believe it has been 6 weeks since you lost your special boy  We still keep some of Daisy's toys very close by and like you said, it's as if a little part of them is still with you. Barnaby is always watching over you, every single day.


----------



## gold4me

Thinking about you today and hoping your day is going well. I think Barnaby and Gambler are together and having fun.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Opus has been gone for 10 years. Tasha has been gone for 3 years. Yet here I sit with tears welling up in my eyes. At the same time that tears are rolling down my cheeks I'm laughing over being so emotional. Reading some of the most recent posts in this thread and I'm crying over what I have lost, over your loss, and over a dozen other dogs and people that I have met and loved through this forum.
> 
> And despite the tears I am actually feeling grateful for all the wonderful experiences I shared with those pups. For some of us the crying never stops... but it changes. Days, weeks, or months will pass and then something will bring back the memories of that deep connection and you just have shed some tears and mourn the loss before you go on with life.


I love the way you said it, every single word is so true.

Nicky, sorry I do not post on this thread so often, so many times I tried but it's hard to find the right words, comforting and soothing so they can help easy your pain. Martha and you are on my morning's hugs list, sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart, I've written a letter to Barnaby in his other thread (the link is below). Please forgive me for any mistakes, errors etc, I was very watery eyed all the way through writing it!!


----------



## gold4me

Hugs and much love being sent to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I read your beautiful letter to sweet Barnaby with tears in my eyes. Sending you hugs.


----------



## NewfieMom

swishywagga said:


> I found this video on YouTube today, I've always loved the song. The man who posted it has such a wonderful outlook on life. His narrative made me teary and reminded me of Barnaby who always lived life to the full. This is for you beautiful boy, I hope you're looking at the stars tonight. I love you and miss you and wish I could kiss you xxxx.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2E2NtkR7TI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Hi, Nicky-

I had never heard this song before, but listened to it today and thought of Barnaby. The funny thing is that I saw it came from the show, "Paint Your Wagon". One of my favorite songs, "They Call The Wind Maria" comes from that show, too, but I have never seen it. I didn't know any of the other music. This song is lovely. Barnaby must have been a free spirit!

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## Karen519

*Barnaby*

I'm sure Barnaby is having a fine time at the Bridge, with all of our babies!


----------



## cgriffin

Hugs, Nicky. 
Truthfully, I cannot read your letter to Barnaby right now. I have been thinking of my passed on boys so much lately and when their last days, day and minutes creep into my thoughts - my mind starts shutting it off immediately. Those thoughts and grief pop up out of the blue in spurts, sigh!
I promise I will read your letter soon! Hugs being sent and kisses from Ben and Dachsi!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Hugs, Nicky.
> Truthfully, I cannot read your letter to Barnaby right now. I have been thinking of my passed on boys so much lately and when their last days, day and minutes creep into my thoughts - my mind starts shutting it off immediately. Those thoughts and grief pop up out of the blue in spurts, sigh!
> I promise I will read your letter soon! Hugs being sent and kisses from Ben and Dachsi!


Oh Christa I totally understand, I remember particularly when you lost Toby the pain and heartbreak that you went through, indeed that you still go through. I hope with all my heart that our boys have become friends I just know they would get along great. Thanks for the hugs, please give some back from me x


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi and hope that you are doing okay


----------



## gold4me

Gussee and I are sending you lots of cyber hugs and best wishes. Hope your day tomorrow will be good
:wavey:


----------



## Doug

Continuing to send you both sparkles along your healing journey.
Barnaby sure is having a great time at the bridge with so much gratitude for all that you gave him, I hope that you continue to find peace, faith and comfort along the way.


----------



## brianne

Sending hugs and best wishes for healing and comfort from Chumlee and I. We think of the handsome Mr. B very often. It's funny how someone you never actually met can wiggle their way into your heart and thoughts...


----------



## HolDaisy

Also wanted to say hi to you, we remember Barnaby every day. Sammy sends you extra special golden hugs.


----------



## gold4me

:--heart::--crazy_love: from Gussee and ME


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks continues to have the same issue periodically.
I saw a youtube video of a dog doing the same swallowing and they said it was a type of seizure that caused the swallowing.
The vet had us giving Famotidine 1x or 2x day. I tried this for months and it made no difference.
I have noticed the episodes have diminished now that colder weather is here (in late summer and early fall Brooks is very "itchy" and the swallowing seems much worse-could it be linked to allergies?)
When it happens, I take Brooks outside to eat grass (it seems to happen at night when he is lying down). Then I bring him inside and give him a Famotidine and a Pepto Bismol tablet and he seems better.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs sent across the pond..


----------



## tikiandme

Just dropped by to say hello. I hope you know we will never forget our precious Senior Senior Barnaby, Cosmo's fabulous Master of Mayhem. He wiggled his way into our hearts and he will stay with us forever. Take care of yourself, Swishy.


----------



## Mel

Am I crazy, I have this image in my head with Barnaby and all the other lovely goldens who left us recently, all sitting at a big round table wearing party hats and noshing on turkey and pumpkin pie.


----------



## lhowemt

Mel said:


> Am I crazy, I have this image in my head with Barnaby and all the other lovely goldens who left us recently, all sitting at a big round table wearing party hats and noshing on turkey and pumpkin pie.


And eating all the bones (any type) that they want (since they have become invincible)!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Swishywagga asked me to post this picture in Barn's thread here-

Thanksgiving Goldens-


----------



## swishywagga

Mel said:


> Am I crazy, I have this image in my head with Barnaby and all the other lovely goldens who left us recently, all sitting at a big round table wearing party hats and noshing on turkey and pumpkin pie.


Wouldn't that be great! 

I hope you like the photo, thanks CAROLINA MOM, for posting it.


----------



## Karen519

*Love it!!*

Just love the photo!!


----------



## cgriffin

What a great photo! I can imagine all our passed on fur babies sitting around a table enjoying a good turkey dinner together - sadly that would have to be a HUGE table. 

More hugs being send your way, Nicky! Ben and Dachsi send sloppy puppy kisses


----------



## Mel

Fantastic photo! Though the turkey might be tad too small for all of them.


----------



## HolDaisy

Love that photo!


----------



## Cuddysmom

How are you? Thinking of you a lot lately


----------



## Cuddysmom

swishywagga said:


> Thank you Karen, I still can't believe he's not going to walk in the room. I hope that he's found Cuddy, I'm sure that they'll be great friends. I hope that you are well and enjoying life, please give Mr Banks a cuddle from me.



Yep... Those two are running things up there, for sure! Oh, what a sight! Lucky dogs. I know it must be tough with the holidays coming up. Please know I think of you two often. I can NOT imagine loving my baby for that long and have to go through this. Love and hugs to you! (Mr. B thanks you for the cuddle!)


----------



## Doug

Just stopping by to send you some extra warm fuzzies.  :wavey:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Mel said:


> Fantastic photo! Though the turkey might be tad too small for all of them.


Goldens that they are, I think they ate most of the turkey before it got to the table.


----------



## HolDaisy

Also wanted to say hi and to see how you're doing?


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so very much for your continued support and kind messages. I'm doing OK, the moments keep coming when the reality sinks in that our boy won't be here this Christmas and of course I still keep expecting him to walk into the room at any moment sock or laundry item attached to him in some way. The little things are a constant reminder, in particular when we we eat as Mr B would always get a taste of what's on my plate, sharing my toast in the morning was always a big favourite!. We are lucky to be living next to the sea where there are lots of dogs (plenty of goldens), playing and having fun. Our bedroom overlooks the park and my first view one day last week was of a golden chasing a cat at full speed, totally ignoring his frantic, screaming owners desperately trying to get him to about turn back to the safety of the lead, I laughed and smiled as he eventually trotted back and went into a sit staring at his owners waiting for a treat most probably with a look on his face that would have said 'what did I do wrong'?. I saw a lovely photo in dear Jokers thread that (Doug) Julie had kindly posted, it made me smile. I so hope that Barnaby was greeted with a hug and is having fun with all the other beautiful souls that have gone before him. Thank you all again it means the world to me have you all as friends x


----------



## HolDaisy

I bet it really is difficult for you coming up to Christmas without your sweet old boy  I bet he loved all the treats and fuss. That's so nice that you live by the sea and can see lots of sweet goldies having fun and the golden in the park ignoring owners sounds just like Sammy. Barnaby really is in such good company at the bridge and he will be such a popular boy up there (and giving the youngsters a run for their money with his senior antics!)


----------



## gold4me

Sending you special hugs and hoping you are having a good day.


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo and I are thinking of you.....


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thinking of you, as I often do. I'm not sure that I ever shared with you a favorite piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill, written to comfort his wife after the death of a beloved senior dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. I often reread it when I am struggling with grief and I hope you find solace in the words, as I have.

It's just tough this winter.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> I bet it really is difficult for you coming up to Christmas without your sweet old boy  I bet he loved all the treats and fuss. That's so nice that you live by the sea and can see lots of sweet goldies having fun and the golden in the park ignoring owners sounds just like Sammy. Barnaby really is in such good company at the bridge and he will be such a popular boy up there (and giving the youngsters a run for their money with his senior antics!)


Thank you so much Hollie, yes it's hard to think about him not being here, especially when he used to open his presents (even if he did attempt to eat all the wrapping paper)!. We will go for a very special nostalgic walk along the beach on Christmas Day in his honour, I hope he'll be looking down on us, but he'll most probably be too busy looking for all the golden girls running around. I wish you, the pups and your family a wonderful Christmas x


----------



## swishywagga

gold4me said:


> Sending you special hugs and hoping you are having a good day.


Thank you so much, I am sending lots back to you and beautiful Gussee. I think of you often and hope that things are getting easier for you. Hard to believe it's been almost three months since we lost both our boys x


----------



## swishywagga

tikiandme said:


> Cosmo and I are thinking of you.....


Thank you, I think of you often especially with us being family! I hope that Cosmo starts to feel better, it must be a so hard particularly with all the medicines. You're a great mom doing a wonderful job x


----------



## swishywagga

GoldensGirl said:


> Thinking of you, as I often do. I'm not sure that I ever shared with you a favorite piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill, written to comfort his wife after the death of a beloved senior dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. I often reread it when I am struggling with grief and I hope you find solace in the words, as I have.
> 
> It's just tough this winter.


Thank you Lucy, yes I've read the beautiful verse, it brings tears to my eyes every time. I know you must be having such a hard time, Joker was such a massive part of your life. I feel we were on a journey together with our millennium goldens, it's just so hard to not have them here anymore after 15 amazing and precious years. I hope you have a lovely Christmas with extra special time spent with beautiful Sunny.


----------



## HolDaisy

A christmas walk in Mr B's honour sounds lovely, he will be smiling down on you for sure. Hope that you also have a nice, relaxing time remembering your special boy.


----------



## Doug

It is now Christmas morning here so I officially wanted to wish you guys a very special Christmas filled with lots of fun, laughter and a quite few heart warming moments.
Thanks for all of the love that you share across the world


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you this Christmas Eve. It is true blessing to have you here. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you so very much ladies, I hope you have a wonderful Christmas xxx


----------



## gold4me

I hope your Christmas day is filled with joy. HUGS


----------



## hubbub

My deepest condolences to you all.


----------



## swishywagga

hubbub said:


> My deepest condolences to you all.


Thank you so much, I think of you often and just know that Barnaby and beautiful Hannah have found each other at the bridge, take care x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

As we have remembered our beloved Goldens over the holidays, you also have been on our hearts and we hope that in spite of the pain that memories bring and the big hole his absence leaves in your lives, that you have had some joyous and peaceful moments in remembrance of Barnaby.

We have remembered so many precious moments with our Tosh, Big Boy, Sweet Pea and Penny and know that our love for them is still alive, believing that although they are not seen or felt, they are still near to us and still a part of our lives as Barnaby is still a part of yours.

May you have a wonderful New Year. Perhaps Barnaby will help you find another furry
baby that needs your love and companionship -- he is probably looking for
that special one now!


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much for your kind words and continuing support, it's so much appreciated and brings me so much comfort. We got through Christmas and New Year which to be honest I was rather dreading as I knew my mind would constantly be on Barnaby and all those things that I would miss. Christmas Eve and the general build up to the big day seemed to get to me more, particularly the Carols playing in the shops and on the radio. Of course I need to remind myself that these occasions are all firsts and hopefully it will be easier next time. Yesterday I had probably what I call my first 'genuinely' smiley happy moment when I thought of Mr B's Shake-a-paw routine, I didn't fill up with tears just laughed at the memory,I hope that I've turned a corner and the sad moments will be taken over by the happy ones that our boy gave us over the years. Thank you all again, you are all such very special people and I wish each and every one of you a very Happy New Year filled with good health, special memories and lots of laughter.


----------



## gold4me

Many thoughts and love going your way from Gussee and me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs from across the pond.....


----------



## Mel

Happy New Year. Now that we´re done with the festivities and back to everyday, I am actually dreading it more. But keeping my mind positive thinking of Mel having a good time with Mr. B and all her golden friends at the bridge. Though I still can´t let go of my dark sunglasses in case I meet someone on the road and have to talk about Mel. Just as well it´s summer over here in Brazil. Otherwise I would look like a "trying-to-look-like-a- celebrity" nutcase. I think I need to update my signature photo.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I just want to let you know how much I've admired the way you've coped with Barnaby's loss so publicly on this forum. We all know how very difficult it's been, but you've always been there with a helping hand for others and I thank you. You've taught me a lot. And I'm so pleased you can sometimes think of him and smile.


----------



## swishywagga

Mel said:


> Happy New Year. Now that we´re done with the festivities and back to everyday, I am actually dreading it more. But keeping my mind positive thinking of Mel having a good time with Mr. B and all her golden friends at the bridge. Though I still can´t let go of my dark sunglasses in case I meet someone on the road and have to talk about Mel. Just as well it´s summer over here in Brazil. Otherwise I would look like a "trying-to-look-like-a- celebrity" nutcase. I think I need to update my signature photo.


Thank you, I'm sure that Mr B is taking very good care of Mel, he was very much the ladies man!. I totally get the sunglasses, when Barnaby passed in September it was still quite warm and I'm found myself wearing mine inside the supermarket as I couldn't walk past the pet food aisle without tearing up. My thoughts are with you, I know how hard the early days and weeks are. I love your signature photo, it always makes me smile!.


----------



## swishywagga

Pilgrim123 said:


> I just want to let you know how much I've admired the way you've coped with Barnaby's loss so publicly on this forum. We all know how very difficult it's been, but you've always been there with a helping hand for others and I thank you. You've taught me a lot. And I'm so pleased you can sometimes think of him and smile.


Thank you so much Margaret that is such a lovely thing to say. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your precious Girly at this time.


----------



## cgriffin

Ben and Dachsi are asking me to send more puppy kisses your way


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo is sending out a huge golden bear hug to you.


----------



## Doug

HAPPY new year team Swish!


----------



## *Laura*

Buddy and I are sending big hugs and wishing you a happy new year Swishy


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi and hope that you are doing okay, I think of your special boy often.


----------



## brianne

Still thinking of you and hope your heart is starting to heal, at least a little bit. 

Chumlee and I recently went to our favorite ice cream place and they were raising money for one of our favorite charities - Easter Seals, so we ate an ice cream, bought a donation card and wrote Barnaby's name on it. 

Chum said he is willing to go every day and eat an ice cream to donate more in Barnaby's name - he's such a trooper! 

Hugs from Chumlee and I...


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Still thinking of you and hope your heart is starting to heal, at least a little bit.
> 
> Chumlee and I recently went to our favorite ice cream place and they were raising money for one of our favorite charities - Easter Seals, so we ate an ice cream, bought a donation card and wrote Barnaby's name on it.
> 
> Chum said he is willing to go every day and eat an ice cream to donate more in Barnaby's name - he's such a trooper!
> 
> Hugs from Chumlee and I...


Thank you so much from the bottom of my heart that is so nice of you, my eyes are leaking again. I think that's a great idea to take Chumlee there every day, I hope he's still stealing those socks and destuffing those stuffies, thanks for the hugs, I'm sending some back across the pond x


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi and hope that you're doing okay. Hope that you had a nice birthday last week, I bet Barnaby had a great big party at the bridge with all his friends in your honour.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to say hi and hope that you're doing okay. Hope that you had a nice birthday last week, I bet Barnaby had a great big party at the bridge with all his friends in your honour.


Thank you Hollie, I have it on good authority that he did have a special party at the bridge


----------



## gold4me

I heard about a big celebration at the Bridge for your birthday too.


----------



## NewfieMom

Big birthday hugs, *swishywagga*. May you continue to heal.

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## cgriffin

Stopping by to let you know, I have been thinking about you and Mr. B. 
Ben and Dachsi send puppy kisses.


----------



## tikiandme

I had to stop by so Cosmo could send you a Belated Birthday hug!


----------



## *Laura*

Happy belated Birthday hug Swishy, BIG hug to you ..... I think of you very often and hope you are doing well


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs from Brinkley and Me!


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you so much for all your kind words, support and birthday wishes, I'm now nearer fifty than forty lol!!. I am OK, last week marked four months since Barnaby passed, in some ways I feel like I haven't seen him for years and then sometimes I find myself holding out a piece of biscuit or sandwich etc expecting him to walk in the room at any moment. 

I feel also that in a way he helped me to "qualify" if that is the right word as a proper golden owner, having gone through the circle of life he has given me so much, knowledge included, of course, but also the love and total obsession that I now have for this amazing breed, not forgetting that I wouldn't be here writing this now if it wasn't for Barnaby. 

For the most part I smile thinking about him, but as you all know well, those sad moments still creep in and I find myself with tears in my eyes yet again. Oddly enough as well I find myself noticing dogs more in general. We also live in a tourist area, so when I am walking past the shops I often find myself staring at doggie souvenirs with things written on them like "I love my Golden Retriever" my eyes always seem to go to the exact row with the retriever name standing out boldly!. 

Sorry if I sound mad but I have a feeling that all you lovely folk here will know just what I mean!. I hope you all have a great weekend with your pups, please give them all a hug and an extra treat from me x


----------



## Harleysmum

Belated Happy Birthday wishes Swishy. I am glad that the healing has begun and also that Barnaby is still talking to us and giving advice from the Bridge. I particularly enjoy his contributions on Dawgie Chat. Without his translation I wouldn't be able to follow a word!


----------



## swishywagga

Harleysmum said:


> Belated Happy Birthday wishes Swishy. I am glad that the healing has begun and also that Barnaby is still talking to us and giving advice from the Bridge. I particularly enjoy his contributions on Dawgie Chat. Without his translation I wouldn't be able to follow a word!


Thank you, haha yes Barnaby had elocution lessons for years you know and had a very distinctive English accent, the lovely dawgies on the fur dawgs only thread kindly allowed us both to use our human voices so to speak!


----------



## HolDaisy

I can't believe it's been 4 months already. I know exactly what you mean about it seeming like forever since you last saw him, but every little detail still being crystal clear, we found it to be exactly the same.

Barnaby was such a beautiful, special boy and so many of us here got to know and love him through your funny stories, photos and videos of him. You were blessed to have such a loyal and special best friend and he was a very lucky boy to have a family that loved him so much. He will always be watching over you, especially when you need him.


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> I can't believe it's been 4 months already. I know exactly what you mean about it seeming like forever since you last saw him, but every little detail still being crystal clear, we found it to be exactly the same.
> 
> Barnaby was such a beautiful, special boy and so many of us here got to know and love him through your funny stories, photos and videos of him. You were blessed to have such a loyal and special best friend and he was a very lucky boy to have a family that loved him so much. He will always be watching over you, especially when you need him.


Thanks you so very much Hollie, your words are so comforting, I know we lucky to have him for 15 years and it breaks my heart to think of precious Daisy, Joey and so many other dear souls who have left us way too soon. Hugs to you all x


----------



## brianne

A belated happy birthday from Chumlee and I. Chum wants to send smelly cyber socks like Barnaby preferred, but I suggested that perhaps we send clean cyber socks as your nose may be a bit more discriminating! 

Know exactly what you mean when you say sometimes it feels like a million years since you've seen him and other times it feels like an instant. My bridge girl Sophie (a black Newfie mix but an honorary Golden) has been gone nearly 5 years. A couple of weeks ago I saw a dog that could have been her twin and in that instant, the pain of losing her was fresh and raw again and I was reduced to tears. 

They break our hearts when they leave us but the joy they bring us during their lifetimes is so precious and I wouldn't trade it for anything.

{hugs}


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> A belated happy birthday from Chumlee and I. Chum wants to send smelly cyber socks like Barnaby preferred, but I suggested that perhaps we send clean cyber socks as your nose may be a bit more discriminating!
> 
> Know exactly what you mean when you say sometimes it feels like a million years since you've seen him and other times it feels like an instant. My bridge girl Sophie (a black Newfie mix but an honorary Golden) has been gone nearly 5 years. A couple of weeks ago I saw a dog that could have been her twin and in that instant, the pain of losing her was fresh and raw again and I was reduced to tears.
> 
> They break our hearts when they leave us but the joy they bring us during their lifetimes is so precious and I wouldn't trade it for anything.
> 
> {hugs}


Thank you, I got the socks they were perfect!. Sophie sounds like a beautiful girl, do you have any photos of her?. I'm certain that Barnaby would have met her at the bridge, he's such a ladies man. Hugs to you and Chum x


----------



## brianne

Sophie was indeed a lovely girl but with her black coloring, it was sometimes hard to get a good picture. I'll try to find one so Barnaby can look for her. I think you should warn him that that little Miss Sophie was very, very bossy with the boys.  Our Bridge GR Snapper was forced to do her bidding, but thankfully he loved every minute of it.

I'm sure Barnaby would recognize the pair - a lovely black girl with a white palm tree on her chest and a larger GR wearing a red bandana that Sophie liked to clamp onto and lead him around with it. 

Please ask the handsome Mr. B say hello from me.


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Sophie was indeed a lovely girl but with her black coloring, it was sometimes hard to get a good picture. I'll try to find one so Barnaby can look for her. I think you should warn him that that little Miss Sophie was very, very bossy with the boys.  Our Bridge GR Snapper was forced to do her bidding, but thankfully he loved every minute of it.
> 
> I'm sure Barnaby would recognize the pair - a lovely black girl with a white palm tree on her chest and a larger GR wearing a red bandana that Sophie liked to clamp onto and lead him around with it.
> 
> Please ask the handsome Mr. B say hello from me.


Haha Barnaby was so bossy so I'm sure he'll meet his match with Sophie!, or maybe Snapper will finally tame them both. I always talk to Barnaby particularly just before I go to bed so I'll be sure to tell him that you wanted him to say hello to your gorgeous pups x


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Nicky, just wanted to send you a big hug and puppy kisses from the boys!


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Hi Nicky, just wanted to send you a big hug and puppy kisses from the boys!


Thank you so much Christa, gratefully received, I was thinking about you all earlier! Please pass on special hugs to Benny and Mr D, I could really use a Benny Video Fix, roll on spring and the warm weather so I can celebrate your grand pool opening x


----------



## HolDaisy

Hi, just thought I'd stop by to see how you're doing? I think about your beautiful boy often and miss hearing about his senior antics. Sammy and the boys send you big hugs!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Hi, just thought I'd stop by to see how you're doing? I think about your beautiful boy often and miss hearing about his senior antics. Sammy and the boys send you big hugs!


Thank you Hollie, I hope you, your family and the pups are well, I'm sending lots of hugs and rubs back to the boys!. 

Today Barnaby would have been 15 1/2 years old, I hope he's celebrating at the bridge, we always had a little celebration for half birthdays when he reached his senior years


----------



## tikiandme

Just stopping by to say hello. I hope you are having a good weekend. Cosmo sends bear hugs.


----------



## dborgers

*"Ask not, what your dog can do for you, ask what you can do for your dog"

*I love that quote!! Barnaby had one of the best moms ever!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Aw 15 and a half years, bless him. I bet he celebrated in style at the bridge with all of his new friends, he must be a very popular old boy up there. Hope that you're doing okay, you must be missing him so very much.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi and hope you're okay. I saw this photo the other day and I thought you'd like it.

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> View attachment 622706
> 
> 
> Just to say hi and hope you're okay. I saw this photo the other day and I thought you'd like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


Hi Hollie, thank you so much, I love the photo. I keep looking for signs that Barnaby is OK maybe he'll send one when I'm least expecting it. I hope that you are all well, please pass on hugs to your precious pups x


----------



## Amystelter

Love this, thank you for posting!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HolDaisy

swishywagga said:


> Hi Hollie, thank you so much, I love the photo. I keep looking for signs that Barnaby is OK maybe he'll send one when I'm least expecting it. I hope that you are all well, please pass on hugs to your precious pups x


Yes, it made me think of all our special bridge angels. Hugs will be given to the boys


----------



## cgriffin

Hi Nicky, sending more puppy kisses from Ben and Dachsi and have a good weekend 

I have been thinking about you and Mr. B - hugs!


----------



## tikiandme

The wild and crazy Junior Senior, Cosmo, stopping by to give his Angel Auntie Swishy big hugs and snuggles!.....Hope you are having a great weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi to you and hope you're doing okay? Sammy was rubbing his face on the carpet after his dinner earlier (like he does after every meal) and it reminded me of your boy, as you said he always did that too ☺

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to say hi to you and hope you're doing okay? Sammy was rubbing his face on the carpet after his dinner earlier (like he does after every meal) and it reminded me of your boy, as you said he always did that too ☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


Aw, that's so cute I can just picture Sammy showing his appreciation of a good meal in true golden style, it made me smile, thank you for bringing back some lovely memories :wavey:


----------



## gold4me

Hi Nicky. Sending you good thoughts!!! I smile when I think that Gambler and Barnaby are buddies.:


----------



## dborgers

Nicky, I finally got done with my months-long project.

Checking in on you


----------



## swishywagga

Today is exactly six months since Barnaby went to the bridge. I can't believe it although sometimes it feels like I haven't seen him in years, I so wish that I could have just ten minutes with him to say to him that I know he's gone but I know how it is now but just need to speak to him and feel his fur one last time. I know you all understand what I mean, when he passed it was so quick and I feel like I didn't have enough time to say goodbye properly, alas there's nothing I can do to change that... Mostly I think of him with smiles and laughs but still have lots of teary moments (songs are still a problem!). I would like to thank you all for your continued support it really means the world to me, also I would like to thank all the dawgie chat crew who keep me smiling everyday and for letting me join in with all their wonderful adventures!. On another note my hubby bought me a locket with the letter B engraved on it, I have put Barns picture inside, it's so nice to have him close to me everyday. Hugs to you all and your precious pups x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That was so nice of your husband to buy you the locket. 
Just remember, Barnaby is always with you, he lives forever in your heart. 
Whenever you need him, just call out his name-


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That was so nice of your husband to buy you the locket.
> Just remember, Barnaby is always with you, he lives forever in your heart.
> Whenever you need him, just call out his name-


Thank you so much Sandy, that song is beautiful, tears again!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you today  It must be a very sad day for you indeed. I know what you mean when you say you wish you could have one last cuddle with him, I always think the same when I remember Daisy, Sadie and Eddie. That's so nice that your husband got you a locket with a 'B' on, what a special gift and you'll always feel like Mr B is with you. Even though you can't see him he's always around watching over you. 

I just noticed your post where you said he stole someone's cornish pasty, that sounds like a funny memory - what a lovely, cheeky and hilarious old boy he was  I'm so glad we got to know him through the forum.

We will light a candle here to remember your beautiful boy and Sammy and the others send you a big hug. 

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you..


----------



## tikiandme

Thinking of you today, Swishy, and also of your unforgettable Barnaby.


----------



## Mel

So it´s been 6 months already. It seems likes last week, I guess because we think of our fur baby every single day. I am remembering the many small "incidents" you told us of Uncle Barnaby, like going upstairs to sulk facing the wall etc. and I still chuckle. Good memories will overcome the sad ones, I hope, sooner than later. Lots of love.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much for your kind words, all the songs, candles and verses are so comforting. I think that Barnaby would definitely be blushing if he could see how many lovely people remember and love him even though he's sadly no longer with us x


----------



## swishywagga

Mel said:


> So it´s been 6 months already. It seems likes last week, I guess because we think of our fur baby every single day. I am remembering the many small "incidents" you told us of Uncle Barnaby, like going upstairs to sulk facing the wall etc. and I still chuckle. Good memories will overcome the sad ones, I hope, sooner than later. Lots of love.


Thank you, this made me laugh so much as the 'sulking facing the wall incident' is one of our favourite memories of Barnaby we often talk about that. Sending you a hug, I think of you and Mel often.


----------



## Karen519

*Swishy*



swishywagga said:


> Today is exactly six months since Barnaby went to the bridge. I can't believe it although sometimes it feels like I haven't seen him in years, I so wish that I could have just ten minutes with him to say to him that I know he's gone but I know how it is now but just need to speak to him and feel his fur one last time. I know you all understand what I mean, when he passed it was so quick and I feel like I didn't have enough time to say goodbye properly, alas there's nothing I can do to change that... Mostly I think of him with smiles and laughs but still have lots of teary moments (songs are still a problem!). I would like to thank you all for your continued support it really means the world to me, also I would like to thank all the dawgie chat crew who keep me smiling everyday and for letting me join in with all their wonderful adventures!. On another note my hubby bought me a locket with the letter B engraved on it, I have put Barns picture inside, it's so nice to have him close to me everyday. Hugs to you all and your precious pups x


What a wonderful gift your hubby gave you! BARNABY will be remembered by all!!


----------



## brianne

I can't believe it has been 6 months already. I still think of Barnaby often, especially his laundry escapades. Chum is still carrying around DS smelly athletic socks and I keep thinking I need to send some smelly cyber socks your way to let you know we are still thinking of you and the handsome, unforgettable Mr. B.

The locket sounds lovely. I'm sure Barnaby approves. :--heart:


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you as well Nicky and of course of your funny boy Barnaby. I miss him too!

Hugs from me and puppy kisses from Ben and Dachsi!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you these days. Charlie and me are sending you many hugs.

6 months passed by, seems long ago but yet feels like yesterday. It is still the same life we live but shifted and stretched a bit into another dimension. We will too get there one day and then be with our boys forever.

Thank you for so many beautiful memories you two shared with us.


----------



## dborgers

We'll always remember Barnaby. What a great boy!! And so wise. 

Rudy almost wrote Barnaby to ask why his mom got mad when he chewed up her $250 glasses, sandals, and a few pair of shoes shortly after moving in, but I told him she'd get over it, and, luckily, she did. Especially after dad ponied up to pay for replacements and got her sandals new straps


----------



## swishywagga

Missing my boy so much today, some days are worse than others, how I wish I could see him again :--sad:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, I'm so sorry. Hugs from Brinkley and me...


----------



## swishywagga

fozziesmom said:


> Aww, I'm so sorry. Hugs from Brinkley and me...


Thank you!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I can't even send you a sloppy doggie hug and kisses - but I do send you my best, without the sloppy bit!


----------



## tikiandme

Cosmo and I send you hugs and lots of love.....Wish we could take the hurt away...


----------



## Harleysmum

Harley sends special love and kisses to his antee nicky. His dad is away so he has a lot to spare.


----------



## gold4me

Gussee and I are sending you hugs. I know what you are feeling.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you everyone, I know you all understand.:wave:


----------



## laprincessa

Uncle Barnaby is busy today, welcoming Moose to the Bridge, organizing the "steal the sock" party, and being the taste tester for all the food for the party. 
And he misses you too.


----------



## dborgers

swishywagga said:


> Missing my boy so much today, some days are worse than others, how I wish I could see him again :--sad:


I'll bet Barnaby will come to see you in a dream.

Barnaby was such a big presence, and he's left a huge void. The only consolation I can offer is that I believe one day we'll see them again in all their glory, being higher spiritual beings than we are.


----------



## elly

Thinking of Mr B, he pops into my mind at random times, its lovely to feel him near! X


----------



## swishywagga

dborgers said:


> I'll bet Barnaby will come to see you in a dream.
> 
> Barnaby was such a big presence, and he's left a huge void. The only consolation I can offer is that I believe one day we'll see them again in all their glory, being higher spiritual beings than we are.


Thank you for your kind words Danny. I hope that Barnaby has met Andy, I showed him his flying video many times, and he'd lick the screen!. I can imagine them exchanging stories and getting up to mischief!


----------



## brianne

Sorry you are having a sad day. Even though I never met him in person, I can tell that Barnaby was such a wise, loving soul - larger than life. Chum and I think of him often.

Sending hugs and Chumlee sends clean cyber athletic socks. The smelly ones are only for Barnaby


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry I haven't posted for a while, have been so busy haven't had chance to check the forum. Hope that you are doing okay? You must miss your lovely boy so very much  I remember how it felt when he lost Daisy. He's always with you in spirit and he'll definitely be watching over you. Sammy and the boys send you a big hug!


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of you and Barnaby as well. 
Our dinner was delicious - thank you for your message last night 

Hugs,
Christa, Ben and Dachsi


----------



## swishywagga

cgriffin said:


> Thinking of you and Barnaby as well.
> Our dinner was delicious - thank you for your message last night
> 
> Hugs,
> Christa, Ben and Dachsi


I'm glad you had a nice time. Did the boys get a doggy bag?.!


----------



## cgriffin

No, no doggy bag for the boys but they got a dog biscuit when we came home, LOL.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all for continuing to stop by it means a lot. I miss him everyday, but smile at the silly things he used to do. 
Below is a photo of him at about 5 months old after stealing the lid off a sweetie jar!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a cutie!


----------



## tikiandme

What a great picture. It captured his sweet but naughty side. We certainly do miss our Uncle Barnaby.


----------



## Mel

Young Uncle Barnaby! Started training for his mischieves early in his age, didn´t he! So cute.


----------



## HolDaisy

What a sweet pic of your lovely boy, he was always such a cheeky little pup then even when he was a baby


----------



## swishywagga

Here is Barnaby eyeing up a biscuit on the bed, he was never one to miss out!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a handsome devil he was!


----------



## Kalhayd

Writing with tears rolling down my face. These dogs become such a vital part of our souls. We love them and they love us, unconditionally. 

I was especially touched(and nearly hysterical) at the piece where you discussed finding chewed socks as you sorted laundry. 

He sounds like an amazing boy. Full of life and mischief and the perfect mix of naughtiness. 

As I sit here watching our snow faced girl- my heart aches with you for your loss & I rejoice in the joy he brought to you and your hubby. 

Sending love & prayers.. 

Barnaby- you are loved & missed.


----------



## swishywagga

Kalhayd said:


> Writing with tears rolling down my face. These dogs become such a vital part of our souls. We love them and they love us, unconditionally.
> 
> I was especially touched(and nearly hysterical) at the piece where you discussed finding chewed socks as you sorted laundry.
> 
> He sounds like an amazing boy. Full of life and mischief and the perfect mix of naughtiness.
> 
> As I sit here watching our snow faced girl- my heart aches with you for your loss & I rejoice in the joy he brought to you and your hubby.
> 
> Sending love & prayers..
> 
> Barnaby- you are loved & missed.


Thank you so much for your kind words. He was unique and loved with all our hearts, it's comforting to know that he lives on in this forum and that he was loved by so many and that he always made us laugh and smile!. Treasure every moment with your two beautiful golden girls, especially Bayleigh, the senior years are indeed very special.


----------



## gold4me

Oh Nicky. Your Barnaby is such a handsome boy. I love the expression on his face.


----------



## tikiandme

Barnaby eyeing that biscuit....he looks absolutely magnificent! Simply perfection!


----------



## swishywagga

tikiandme said:


> Barnaby eyeing that biscuit....he looks absolutely magnificent! Simply perfection!


I'm sure he's blushing at all the nice compliments. You can see now where Cosmo gets his handsomeness from!.


----------



## tikiandme

swishywagga said:


> I'm sure he's blushing at all the nice compliments. You can see now where Cosmo gets his handsomeness from!.


 I guess I am a bit prejudiced.


----------



## swishywagga

One more, this time on the beach, hope you're all not getting bored with me posting photos, even though he's no longer with us I still like visiting his thread!.


----------



## Amystelter

It's a very beautiful way to visit his memory. I hopes it brings you comfort!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

swishywagga said:


> One more, this time on the beach, hope you're all not getting bored with me posting photos, even though he's no longer with us I still like visiting his thread!.



You can post all you want! Love the picture! Hugs across the pond..


----------



## Wicky

Such a lovely photo of Barnaby and what a wonderful way to continue to share his memory and look back on all your happy memories with him


----------



## NewfieMom

swishywagga said:


> One more, this time on the beach, hope you're all not getting bored with me posting photos, even though he's no longer with us I still like visiting his thread!.


I don't get tired of looking at him! He is unbelievably cute!I love this shot at the beach!

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the old photos of handsome Mr B, you must have so many special memories of him from over the years. Hope you're doing okay, we all miss him so much.


----------



## Mel

Please keep on posting Uncle B´s photos. I enjoy them so much. It´s been 6 months without Mel and I think I´m ready to post some memories of her as well. Bitter sweet but it´s good to keep remembering our babies.


----------



## swishywagga

Mel said:


> Please keep on posting Uncle B´s photos. I enjoy them so much. It´s been 6 months without Mel and I think I´m ready to post some memories of her as well. Bitter sweet but it´s good to keep remembering our babies.


. 

I would love to see some photos and hear more about Mel, I can't believe it's six months for you already, I think of you and your precious girl often, hugs sent x


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say hi and yes, we love photos of handsome Mr B  what special memories of him you must have!


----------



## swishywagga

HolDaisy said:


> Just wanted to say hi and yes, we love photos of handsome Mr B  what special memories of him you must have!


Hi Hollie, I'm so glad you enjoy the photos, I'll need to find some more!. Hope you, your family and the pups are well, at least we've been getting some warm weather recently although I'm certain Sammy prefers the muddy puddles :wink2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful picture of Mr. B, such a handsome boy.


----------



## swishywagga

*Reflecting!*

Today I've been reflecting on previous summers when Barnaby and I would just sit and chill together.

Often I would listen to an album called 'Reflections' a collection of instrumental songs, sometimes I think he quite enjoyed it. 

Barnaby definitely taught me how important it is to live in the moment and treasure ever minute. I have posted a song from that album that I love, the video I think is really touching followed of course by another photo of Mr B!. (apologies for photo quality).


----------



## swishywagga

Sixteen years ago today he came home with us, I miss him.....:crying:


----------



## Kalhayd

swishywagga said:


> Sixteen years ago today he came home with us, I miss him.....



Sending love, Friend. It's so hard.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Ah, Swishy, I wish I could make it stop hurting for you. Mr. B was so special and you shared your life with him for so long; of course you miss him dreadfully. Hugs from Honey and me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs, Nicky. Mr. B sure was a special guy!


----------



## tikiandme

Sending hugs to you, Swish. Barnaby was a unique guy. Today I watched the video of him walking through the leaves, enjoying the smells and the crunch, crunch, crunch of the leaves beneath his feet. He reminded me of my Jake, born in 1990, who was actually Uncle Barnaby's uncle. Cosmo and I will never forget your precious Barnaby.


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks everyone I love that you all come to Barnaby's thread it's such a huge comfort.:smile2:

Tiki, I love that we're family, do you have Jake's Pedigree?, I would so love to read it and find out about Barnaby's Uncle and of course Cosmo, Barnaby's nephew. Hugs to you all x:


----------



## G-bear

I have read Barnaby's thread and know that he was a very special boy. Dogs such as that really don't die. You can tell that not only does he lived on in your heart, he lives on in the hears of an awful lot of people on GRF and I think that that is an amazing testament to what an incredible dog he was.


----------



## swishywagga

G-bear said:


> I have read Barnaby's thread and know that he was a very special boy. Dogs such as that really don't die. You can tell that not only does he lived on in your heart, he lives on in the hears of an awful lot of people on GRF and I think that that is an amazing testament to what an incredible dog he was.


Thank you so very much for your kind words, I'm so very lucky to have friends such as yourself on this wonderful forum.


----------



## tikiandme

swishywagga said:


> Thanks everyone I love that you all come to Barnaby's thread it's such a huge comfort.:smile2:
> 
> Tiki, I love that we're family, do you have Jake's Pedigree?, I would so love to read it and find out about Barnaby's Uncle and of course Cosmo, Barnaby's nephew. Hugs to you all x:


My Jake is listed on K9data.com. I don't know how to provide the link, but you can go to the website and type in his kennel name. It is "Julidon Jake's Second Chance". I had to dig way back, 12 generations in his pedigree, through the Laurell dogs, back to Camrose Fantango (born 65 years ago!). "Tango" was Toffer's (Camrose Cabus Christopher's) grandfather. I think Tango was 8 generations back from Barnaby's dad, Cinmarsh Comedian. I know it's a stretch, but that is how I figure Jake is Barnaby's uncle. I also realized my other four dogs were related to Barnaby through "Toffer". My sweet "Fire", listed as Holiday High Fire at Longknife, has "Toffer" 6 generations back on her sire's side, through the Jagersbo line. So Barnaby had an Aunt Fire. That would make her two offspring listed, Longknife's Tahquamenon and Longknife's Mackinac, his cousins (?). You have all sorts of family over here! Jake, Fire, Cosmo and Barnaby all have a close resemblance. I'll have to dig up some pictures and post them when I get a chance. I couldn't find Moldash Soda Pop listed on K9data. If you have her pedigree you can fill it in on the website so Barnaby can have his own page. I'll send you a pm with Cosmo's info. Cosmo sends hugs......


----------



## swishywagga

tikiandme said:


> My Jake is listed on K9data.com. I don't know how to provide the link, but you can go to the website and type in his kennel name. It is "Julidon Jake's Second Chance". I had to dig way back, 12 generations in his pedigree, through the Laurell dogs, back to Camrose Fantango (born 65 years ago!). "Tango" was Toffer's (Camrose Cabus Christopher's) grandfather. I think Tango was 8 generations back from Barnaby's dad, Cinmarsh Comedian. I know it's a stretch, but that is how I figure Jake is Barnaby's uncle. I also realized my other four dogs were related to Barnaby through "Toffer". My sweet "Fire", listed as Holiday High Fire at Longknife, has "Toffer" 6 generations back on her sire's side, through the Jagersbo line. So Barnaby had an Aunt Fire. That would make her two offspring listed, Longknife's Tahquamenon and Longknife's Mackinac, his cousins (?). You have all sorts of family over here! Jake, Fire, Cosmo and Barnaby all have a close resemblance. I'll have to dig up some pictures and post them when I get a chance. I couldn't find Moldash Soda Pop listed on K9data. If you have her pedigree you can fill it in on the website so Barnaby can have his own page. I'll send you a pm with Cosmo's info. Cosmo sends hugs......


Thanks so much for the history, it's amazing that he has so many family members in America, I'm going to look at the pedigrees and do a bit of Ancestry Research I find it so fascinating. I know that Barnaby's Dad was a world traveller and sired quite a few litters, seems he was quite the ladies man (that definitely runs in the genes)!. Hug Cosmo back for me and give him some extra treats :smile2:


----------



## G-bear

If Barnaby's dad was anywhere near as beautiful as Barnaby was I am guessing that the rest of Barnaby's "family tree" members, in both the UK and America, are absolutely gorgeous. I would love to have a dog as beautiful as Barnaby


----------



## tikiandme

G-bear said:


> If Barnaby's dad was anywhere near as beautiful as Barnaby was I am guessing that the rest of Barnaby's "family tree" members, in both the UK and America, are absolutely gorgeous. I would love to have a dog as beautiful as Barnaby


 You've got a very nice looking one already!


----------



## G-bear

Aw thanks Tiki. That's really nice of you to say but there is just something really special about Barnaby. I can't explain it but he was just an extradorinary dog and I think he was very, very handsome.


----------



## tikiandme

G-bear said:


> Aw thanks Tiki. That's really nice of you to say but there is just something really special about Barnaby. I can't explain it but he was just an extradorinary dog and I think he was very, very handsome.


 I agree!


----------



## Amystelter

I hearby nominate Barnaby for the k-9 Nobel Peace Prize for his ability to bring so many people together in the loving spirit only a dog can achieve... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much, I have a lump in my throat x

A song for my boy :-


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> Sixteen years ago today he came home with us, I miss him.....:crying:


Thinking of you, as I often do. Our super-seniors will be in our hearts forever.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you Lucy, I think of you and Joker often too. I hope our boys are together happy, healthy and smiling down on us!.


----------



## swishywagga

Duplicate post!


----------



## NewfieMom

I am glad to have been able to share this thread with you, *swishywagga*. Thank you for sharing Barnaby with all of us.

Hugs,
Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## swishywagga

NewfieMom said:


> I am glad to have been able to share this thread with you, *swishywagga*. Thank you for sharing Barnaby with all of us.
> 
> Hugs,
> Deb
> (NewfieMom)


Thank you so much Deb, I'll still be posting here, it helps me to keep his memory alive, maybe that's strange but it's just the way I am!.


----------



## Pilgrim123

It's not strange at all, Nicky. Since I joined the forum, I realized how much it helps to write about pets that are not with us any more. It must have been decades since I told anybody about my first dog Wendy, my Wendy Waggletail, but why shouldn't I remember such an important part of my life, or let others know she helped me survive my childhood?
Wendy was my special dog, Barnaby was yours. They made us who we are. Hugs.


----------



## G-bear

Pilgrim123 said:


> It's not strange at all, Nicky. Since I joined the forum, I realized how much it helps to write about pets that are not with us any more. It must have been decades since I told anybody about my first dog Wendy, my Wendy Waggletail, but why shouldn't I remember such an important part of my life, or let others know she helped me survive my childhood?
> Wendy was my special dog, Barnaby was yours. They made us who we are. Hugs.


Absolutely correct! I really believe that our dogs, especially the heart dogs like Barnaby and Wendy, have a huge impact on not just our lives but on the lives of others. I have followed and read your posts about Barnaby, Nicky. I also remember crying as I read about Wendy and how she helped you, Pilgrim. Both were extraordinary dogs and I, for one, consider myself lucky to hear of them and "know" them from a distance. Thank YOU!


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you both so much, gulp, lump in my throat!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you, Mr B will always be remembered, you must miss him so much


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you Hollie, it's mostly smiles when I think of think of him but the last couple of days I've been a bit sad, I see other dogs on the beach and around town and they often remind me of Barnaby. I suppose it's just the way it will be now, hard to believe it's been over a year since he left us. I hope that you all have a lovely weekend and that Sammy's Birthday celebrations are continuing x


----------



## laprincessa

My first dog was a black cocker spaniel - named Blackie, of course - and I remember being unjustly accused of doing something that one of my older sisters had actually done when I was about 4 - and hiding in a closet, crying my eyes out with Blackie cuddled up with me. 

And then there was Cricket. A Cairn Terrier, who got me through President Kennedy's murder. She was the last till Max. We never forget the ones who hold our hearts in their paws, do we?


----------



## G-bear

I know what you mean that sometimes things will happen that remind us of our heart dogs and the sadness will nearly bring us to our knees. There have been many times when something mundane has occurred which reminds me of Goldie and the sadness hits me like a ton of bricks. I think it is Goldie's way of reminding me of her. Not to make me sad (although it does) but to remind me that she is still with me, and always will be, because she lives in my heart. Dogs such as Barnaby and Goldie and the other heart dogs who were loved by members on this forum have been important parts of their person's life. They have been there for the important moments in our lives, heard our secrets and our dreams, passed no judgement upon us and through it all have given us unconditional love. Every once in a while they gently remind us of their place in our lives. Not to make us sad but to tell us that they are still with us and always will be. They cannot and will not leave us because they hold a very firm place in our hearts and always will. Barnaby was a very special dog and it only makes sense that every once in a while, even when you least expect it, you would get hit with a wall of memories. You loved him and he loved you. You were blessed to have him and he was blessed to have you and every once in a while he reminds you that he is still there for you.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much, you all know exactly how it feels and I appreciate all your support and kindness, you're all such lovely people and I'm so happy to call you all my friends.


----------



## swishywagga

Sitting watching the boats today on the bench Barnaby and I frequented so often. I miss him so much. Cant believe it's been sixteen months. 
Thank you to those still reading Barnaby's thread, it means so much x


----------



## tikiandme

We will always remember your Barnaby, Swishy. He's one of those special beings who has transcended time and space. Your stories of him have always made us feel like he was ours, too. When Cosmo does something naughty, I tell him, "What would your Uncle Barnaby think?!"  I sometimes come back to re-read some of this thread...


----------



## swishywagga

tikiandme said:


> We will always remember your Barnaby, Swishy. He's one of those special beings who has transcended time and space. Your stories of him have always made us feel like he was ours, too. When Cosmo does something naughty, I tell him, "What would your Uncle Barnaby think?!"  I sometimes come back to re-read some of this thread...


Thank you so much for your kind words, my hubby and I were talking about Barnaby the other night and he said Barnaby was unique, there was just something about him. I think that our gorgeous nephew Cosmo has inherited the wonderful golden genes that Barnaby had and we thank you so much for caring and thinking about him the way we still do. I know also that Cosmo has the lovliest mum and dad and we just love him like he is our own x


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Barnaby ... it brings tears to my eyes to think of how you must miss that boy. He is truly
one of those irreplaceable souls. What a special one he is! Thank you for sharing him
with us.

Even so, will you and your hubby allow yourselves to share your love with another
Golden? Life is not the same without a Golden.


----------



## swishywagga

Tosh's Legacy said:


> Barnaby ... it brings tears to my eyes to think of how you must miss that boy. He is truly
> one of those irreplaceable souls. What a special one he is! Thank you for sharing him
> with us.
> 
> Even so, will you and your hubby allow yourselves to share your love with another
> Golden? Life is not the same without a Golden.


Circumstances don't allow that right now, we have all the love just need the luck!. Thank you so much for your kind words and remembering our precious Barnaby x


----------



## G-bear

I came to GRF shortly after Barnaby had gone to the rainbow bridge. I had recently lost my own heart dog, Goldie. I read Barnaby's thread and saw the love that not only you, Swishy, but so very many on this forum have for Barnaby. He was an amazing boy. I hope that Goldie found him there at the bridge and that they take long walks along beaches together and share the memories that they have of life here with each other. Golie was also a fan of beaches, although living in a land-locked place she had to settle for the beaches of lakes.
Your boy lives on in a lot of hearts here and I consider myself privileged to have read his story. Though I never met him he has a place in my heart also.


----------



## swishywagga

G-bear said:


> I came to GRF shortly after Barnaby had gone to the rainbow bridge. I had recently lost my own heart dog, Goldie. I read Barnaby's thread and saw the love that not only you, Swishy, but so very many on this forum have for Barnaby. He was an amazing boy. I hope that Goldie found him there at the bridge and that they take long walks along beaches together and share the memories that they have of life here with each other. Golie was also a fan of beaches, although living in a land-locked place she had to settle for the beaches of lakes.
> Your boy lives on in a lot of hearts here and I consider myself privileged to have read his story. Though I never met him he has a place in my heart also.


Thank you so much, I'm so lucky to have such lovely friends here. I too hope that Barnaby and Goldie have found each other, although I expect he's teaching her lots of naughty tricks and generally creating mischief!


----------



## tikiandme

swishywagga said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words, my hubby and I were talking about Barnaby the other night and he said Barnaby was unique, there was just something about him. I think that our gorgeous nephew Cosmo has inherited the wonderful golden genes that Barnaby had and we thank you so much for caring and thinking about him the way we still do. I know also that Cosmo has the lovliest mum and dad and we just love him like he is our own x


 Thanks, Swish, that means so much to me. Sometimes Cosmo will cuddle up to Mr. Sock Stealer and sleep. When he first saw him he was cautious of him, because he hates to be stared at by dogs or stuffed toys. He's always refused any toy with anything that remotely resembled a realistic set of eyes. So I tied a "scarf" made from a strip of black material around Mr. Sock Stealer's head to cover his eyes. ( It coordinates with his "bandit" style couture.) Cosmo now deems him acceptable.


----------



## swishywagga

tikiandme said:


> Thanks, Swish, that means so much to me. Sometimes Cosmo will cuddle up to Mr. Sock Stealer and sleep. When he first saw him he was cautious of him, because he hates to be stared at by dogs or stuffed toys. He's always refused any toy with anything that remotely resembled a realistic set of eyes. So I tied a "scarf" made from a strip of black material around Mr. Sock Stealer's head to cover his eyes. ( It coordinates with his "bandit" style couture.) Cosmo now deems him acceptable.


That's so cute, I'm glad that Cosmo is getting to know Mr Sock Stealer!.


----------



## Mel

Dear Uncle Barnaby, - I miss writing this phrase. Memories of laundry duties and sulking upstairs looking at the wall come back. When Mel left us 3 months after Barnaby, I was so relieved to hear your kind words. It really helped me. On the anniversary of her passing in December, we went to adopt a homeless dog, not a Golden, about 5 months old still teething. I decided against a golden as I know my knees will not be able to handle another 90+pound golden. But I still come to this forum now to get advices about puppies (oh my, what a budle of energy!) Here is Mimi, a cross probably between a kangaroo and a giraffe.


----------



## swishywagga

Mel said:


> Dear Uncle Barnaby, - I miss writing this phrase. Memories of laundry duties and sulking upstairs looking at the wall come back. When Mel left us 3 months after Barnaby, I was so relieved to hear your kind words. It really helped me. On the anniversary of her passing in December, we went to adopt a homeless dog, not a Golden, about 5 months old still teething. I decided against a golden as I know my knees will not be able to handle another 90+pound golden. But I still come to this forum now to get advices about puppies (oh my, what a budle of energy!) Here is Mimi, a cross probably between a kangaroo and a giraffe.


It's so nice to hear from you, you can write to Uncle Barnaby anytime!. 

Mimi is absolutely adorable, congratulations I'm so happy for you. I think we need a Mimi thread too!


----------



## swishywagga

*Have I Gone Mad?!*

This photo was posted on a local website, it was taken at the beach Barnaby loved. I can see in the top left area in the clouds an image of what likes a retriever head, at least I would like to think it is, what do you think?.


----------



## jennretz

swishywagga said:


> This photo was posted on a local website, it was taken at the beach Barnaby loved. I can see in the top left area in the clouds an image of what likes a retriever head, at least I would like to think it is, what do you think?.




I like the thought of that  beautiful photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

How wonderful!


----------



## G-bear

He's always there with you, Swishy. Barnaby will always find a way to let you know he's keeping an eye on you. Love doesn't die.


----------



## Pilgrim123

G-bear said:


> He's always there with you, Swishy. Barnaby will always find a way to let you know he's keeping an eye on you. Love doesn't die.


Ditto. Nuff said.


----------



## brianne

That was a beautiful photo!

Chumlee sends hugs and smelly cyber socks. I told him you would prefer CLEAN cyber socks but he can't imagine why since his friend Barnaby always appreciates the odoriferous ones...


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> That was a beautiful photo!
> 
> Chumlee sends hugs and smelly cyber socks. I told him you would prefer CLEAN cyber socks but he can't imagine why since his friend Barnaby always appreciates the odoriferous ones...


All kinds of socks are gratefully received, they always make me smile :wink2:


----------



## swishywagga

It's always the everyday random things that start me off!. Yesterday I was walking home and I heard a lady shout "Barnaby, wait", of course I immediately turned around to see a cute Boxer dog stop dead in his tracks who was obviously called Barnaby, I just smiled and laughed to myself!. Today I was walking through the town centre and there was a very talented busker playing the saxophone, he was doing his version of Eric Claptons "Tears In Heaven", I don't particularly like the song but still it made me teary!, I gave the man some coins and he smiled at me and I carried on walking trying desperately not to make a show of myself. The little things just get me sometimes!


----------



## jennretz

Some days are tougher than others. Hugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

That song always gets me. Jenn is right, some days it is really tough. Sending you a big cyber hug and a sloppy kiss from your nephew, Bailey.OXO


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hugs, Swishy!


----------



## G-bear

I think we need a special group hug for Uncle Barnaby...


----------



## swishywagga

G-bear said:


> I think we need a special group hug for Uncle Barnaby...


Aw, that's a cute photo!, thanks everyone x


----------



## tikiandme

Huge hugs being sent to you, Swishy.


----------



## swishywagga

That's beautiful, I can't read the writing though, is it Mel's little urn?


----------



## tikiandme

It's not an urn. It's the Fort Detroit Golden Retriever Club "Holiday's Top Contender" trophy for the most conformation points gained in a challenge period by an owner-handled bitch. The dog standing up next to it is Tiki. She won it years ago. It was fun to get it because the sponsor of the award was my breeder, who had sold me Tiki's mom. (You can see part of Mel's head on her other side.)
I hope you're doing okay. I know how much you must be missing your boy. Please take care and say "Hi" to Uncle Swishy for me.


----------



## swishywagga

Oh goodness, forgive me!. Wow, that's wonderful, something to treasure forever. We are missing the big silly boy, I think we always will. It's comforting to know that he is with Cosmo though, they'll be up to mischief for sure x


----------



## tikiandme

swishywagga said:


> Oh goodness, forgive me!. Wow, that's wonderful, something to treasure forever. We are missing the big silly boy, I think we always will. It's comforting to know that he is with Cosmo though, they'll be up to mischief for sure x


 I'm sure they're together, charming all the girls. Barnaby is amping up production at his bottled water empire to make sure all his girls have enough spring water, and he gave Coz some money to run out for more cheese puffs!


----------



## swishywagga

I miss you Barnaby x:crying:


----------



## jennretz

Sweet Barnaby. Thinking of you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear

Many miss your sweet boy, Swishy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Ah, Swishy, cyber hugs from all here.


----------



## tikiandme

Hugs to you, Swishy. I know you must be missing him terribly.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aw, Nicky-it's so hard. I know you are missing him. Wet puppy kisses and tons of dog hair on your floor from Brinkers.


----------



## KKaren

Thinking of you today Nicky and sending hugs...


----------



## G-bear

Bailey is sending his Auntie Nicky some sloppy retriever kisses today. He says he knows he doesn't give kisses as well as Barnaby but if you would let him practice on you more he will get better at it. Hugs.


----------



## Mel

You mention Barnaby and I still imagine him sitting looking at the wall and sulking or doing his socks laundering duties. And I´ve never ever met him but how we remember the moments. Let us cherish the heart-warming memories.


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so very much for your kind words. 

Mel , I hope you are well, your beautiful girl is so very often in my thoughts. Hugs to you and lovely Mimi x


----------



## tikiandme

Always thinking of you and your boy.....


----------



## swishywagga

*Two Years Today...*

It's been two years since you left, I walked on your favourite beach this morning, I hope you were watching. I love and miss you every day Barnaby xxx


----------



## LynnC

I'm so sorry, these anniversaries are always so hard. I'm sure Barnaby was smiling down on you at the beach this morning knowing how much you still love him ❤ Hugs xoxo


----------



## KKaren

Hugs and love to you Swishy.. I am sure that Barnaby was with you on your walk, and I'm glad you had some time at his favorite beach. I always remember Barnaby fondly xoxo


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

I've been thinking of your magnificent boy today....I'll bet he's busy making sure Cosmo is getting his fair share of the cheese puffs. Barney and I are sending out big hugs to you and Uncle Swishy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you today, anniversaries are hard, hugs.
Your Barnaby was walking with you on his favorite beach...






​


----------



## swishywagga

*Those Little Reminders!*

So it's been very cold here the past few days, that I decided to dig out my extra warm pair of gloves. I placed them in my bag and then went to put them on when I got outside only to find both gloves had only four fingers!!!., a lady behind me laughed and I got a much needed smile and reminder of my beloved boy, he may be gone but he'll always be with me in spirit!.


----------



## Wicky

Ah forever a paw print on your heart x I can imagine the look he would be giving you are you pulled out thoes gloves! X


----------



## swishywagga

Wicky said:


> Ah forever a paw print on your heart x I can imagine the look he would be giving you are you pulled out thoes gloves! X


Haha me too!, I don't even remember him getting hold of them in the first place!


----------



## swishywagga

*Happy 18th Birthday At The Bridge Barnaby x*

I know you will be celebrating today beautiful boy. Make sure you share that big bag of cheese puffs with Cosmo!. Dad and I love and miss you every day, we will of course light your candle and have cake just like you always did xxxx

Our song:-


----------



## Ivyacres

ahh, they are forever in our hearts, i'll be thinking of you today.


----------



## jennretz

Sweet thoughts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotel4dogs

Play hard with Tiny and Toby today!


----------



## Sweet Girl

And Tesia, too! Always thought you and Tee would have been good pals. I picture all our heart dogs hanging out together.


----------



## tikiandme

I will always remember you, sweet boy. Party hardy at The Bridge. Give Cosmo a hug for me.


----------



## LynnC

Awww Hope it’s one big birthday celebration ❤


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all so much for your kind messages. I know that it's been almost three years since he left but I still miss him. I so appreciate you all stopping by his old thread.


----------



## jennretz

swishywagga said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind messages. I know that it's been almost three years since he left but I still miss him. I so appreciate you all stopping by his old thread.




He was so well loved; still is! A true ❤❤❤ dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

jennretz said:


> He was so well loved; still is! A true ❤❤❤ dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! :smile2:


----------



## turtle66

A role model.

Little late but nonetheless: Happy Birthday Barnaby.


----------



## Mel

Uncle Barnaby, not forgotten. I´m sure he´s continuing his laundry duties.


----------



## swishywagga

swishywagga said:


> Today I've been reflecting on previous summers when Barnaby and I would just sit and chill together.
> 
> Often I would listen to an album called 'Reflections' a collection of instrumental songs, sometimes I think he quite enjoyed it.
> 
> Barnaby definitely taught me how important it is to live in the moment and treasure ever minute. I have posted a song from that album that I love, the video I think is really touching followed of course by another photo of Mr B!. (apologies for photo quality).
> 
> https://youtu.be/2yWcQzNbIyg


Three years today since Barnaby left us. By a strange coincidence the song above came up on my Playlist today. I remembered posting it here before. Maybe he's watching over me!


----------



## jennretz

Hope you’re having a great time in heaven Barnaby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams

Sending you golden hugs!


----------



## LynnC

I have no doubt he’s watching over you ❤ Hugs xoxo


----------



## cwag

Hugs from me too.


----------



## brianne

It's been ages since I've been on, and I'm very late to respond, but just wanted to assure you that sweet Barnaby lives on in our hearts! Truly Unforgettable. 

There's a light-colored GR that lives near my workplace and he strongly resembles the photos you have posted of the handsome Mr. B and I never fail to think of him when I see that GR.

Happy very belated birthday, Barnaby! Chumlee pulled some socks out of the laundry in your honor. I'm sure you're keeping really busy at the Rainbow Bridge, but I know you still have time to let your Mom know you're thinking of her by sending her the song. :--heart:

Here's another song for you and your Mom:


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> It's been ages since I've been on, and I'm very late to respond, but just wanted to assure you that sweet Barnaby lives on in our hearts! Truly Unforgettable.
> 
> There's a light-colored GR that lives near my workplace and he strongly resembles the photos you have posted of the handsome Mr. B and I never fail to think of him when I see that GR.
> 
> Happy very belated birthday, Barnaby! Chumlee pulled some socks out of the laundry in your honor. I'm sure you're keeping really busy at the Rainbow Bridge, but I know you still have time to let your Mom know you're thinking of her by sending her the song. :--heart:
> 
> Here's another song for you and your Mom:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXjdMV7SOfE


That's so great that you have a golden near to you that reminds you of Barnaby, I'd love to see a photo if you have one. I often think of the lovely card you dedicated to Barnaby when you were out at Chum's favourite ice cream place, it always makes me smile. 

Great that Chum is still stealing those socks, Barnaby would be so proud of him!. Love that song choice too, thank you. It means so much to me, and indeed everyone who still reads his thread to remember him with such fondness. He'll be blushing for sure!.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 19th Birthday at the bridge Barnaby, I hope you have a wild party, filled with all your favourite treats. Dad and I will have a little celebration and cake which you loved in your honour x


----------



## hotel4dogs

Happy birthday to one of the forum's most special boys. I hope you are playing with Tiny Dancer and HRH Toby.


----------



## jennretz

swishywagga said:


> Happy 19th Birthday at the bridge Barnaby, I hope you have a wild party, filled with all your favourite treats. Dad and I will have a little celebration and cake which you loved in your honour x




Happy Birthday Barnaby! You were truly one of a kind and so loved [emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tikiandme

Wonderful, magnificent Barnaby. You are loved by many and will always be remembered. Please take care of your nephew, Cosmo, and Brinkley, and Tiny and Toby, and all the others that followed...Love you forever, from Debbie and The Barney.....


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you all for remembering my boy. A Red Admiral Butterfly flew in the window the day before his birthday, I'd like think it was a "sign'!.


----------



## dborgers

I found the "Following" link and wanted to check in. Barnaby will forever be ensconced in our hearts <3


----------



## swishywagga

Thank you, I know he had a very soft spot for his Uncle Danny just as I do for your Andy x


----------



## swishywagga

Happy 20th Birthday At The Rainbow Bridge Barnaby x

Today you would have been 20, five years have gone by since we celebrated your last Birthday together. I miss you so very much and life isn't the same without you. I laugh at your antics and smile at all the wonderful years we had together but I'd do anything to have just one more day with you, you seemed to be gone so quickly but you'll always be in my heart.
I hope you are celebrating today with Cosmo, your beautiful Tiny and all the other precious pups there at the bridge with you. 
Happy Birthday Beautiful boy, love and miss you,
Mum xxx


----------



## tikiandme

Sorry I missed this. Barnaby is a legend. He will be forever loved and forever missed. There will be no other like him.......


----------



## jennretz

Happy Birthday in Heaven Barnaby[emoji177]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Belated Happy Birthday to Barnaby!


----------



## swishywagga

Thanks all for Barnaby's Birthday wishes, I hear he finally got a real live Alpaca as a gift this year....!


----------



## swishywagga

My wonderful painting of Barnaby by the very talented Ivyacres (Debbie)!.


----------



## Ginams

Beautiful! Debbie is a wonderful artist.


----------



## brianne

Very nice! I think I can see the twinkle of mischief in handsome Mr. B's eyes 🥰


----------



## goldy1

A talented artist and this will hold such special memories for you. Sweet


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful!


----------



## tikiandme

Simply wonderful!


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Very nice! I think I can see the twinkle of mischief in handsome Mr. B's eyes 🥰


The eyes really got me, so dark and intense!


----------

